# CONNECTIONS 4 #54



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby. 

Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow

ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby.
> 
> Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow
> 
> ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


That is really pretty, great yarn & it's PURPLE !
Bon voyage! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby.
> 
> Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow
> 
> ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


That cowl looks great, Purple! Safe travels tomorrow! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That cowl looks great, Purple! Safe travels tomorrow! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Off to bed now. Have to be up at 5.30am. Night night, love you lots xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby.
> 
> Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow
> 
> ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


I need to start this it is so pretty and I am sure that I have some yarn that will be perfect! Safe traveling tomorrow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby.
> 
> Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow
> 
> ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


That turned out beautifully -- have a great time in France.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Purple, when you pick this up, hope the journey is going well!
Pam, LOVE that new avatar, it looks like summer!!
Binky, the cowl that Purple knitted is very pretty, might be a nice relaxing project for you!

Going to London with Jill today, just for a bit of a wander round. Have a lovely day/night all!!, catch you later! Hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -2'C (28'F). Yesterday was the warmest day we've seen since mid January, 9'C (48'F). We've lost a foot of snow. The dripping water is making tinkling sounds. It smells like spring. Just lovely.

I've been looking all over for needles for socks. I'm pretty sure the set of bamboo needles that I had for socks were in the bag that I lost in Toronto. I need a small project that is more transportable than the big crochet and knit projects that I have on the go.

Our fallen soldier will be coming home today when I leave work. The bridges over the highway will be full of people paying their respects.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purple, when you pick this up, hope the journey is going well!
> Pam, LOVE that new avatar, it looks like summer!!
> Binky, the cowl that Purple knitted is very pretty, might be a nice relaxing project for you!
> 
> Going to London with Jill today, just for a bit of a wander round. Have a lovely day/night all!!, catch you later! Hugs xxxxxxxx


Have a lovely wander.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, it seems to be Spring today, What a difference i the weather between today and yesterday.

Purple have a great time, Thinking about you on the ferry. Enjoy your new GD.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. Off to bed now. Have to be up at 5.30am. Night night, love you lots xx


My regular wake up time! Have a safe journey.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it seems to be Spring today, What a difference i the weather between today and yesterday.
> 
> Purple have a great time, Thinking about you on the ferry. Enjoy your new GD.


Good morning Susan. It feels like spring here too. The snow is melting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby.
> 
> Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow
> 
> ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


That looks familiar :roll: 
Its lovely


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby.
> 
> Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow
> 
> ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


Beautiful. I like the variation/gradiation (?) in colour. I like the sequence of colour.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Nitz. Sorry about your soldier. Its a terrible thing that it happens. 

Will you have to buy more needles?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

miss pam, love your avatar.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry your computer is causing you frustration, isn't it irritating? Mine is working v e r y v e r y slowly at the moment, I think the kids have wrecked it playing Minecraft!!! Love and hugs right back at you!! xxxx


I have Minecraft on mine, that wouldn't do it. My computer has worked so much better since I put AdBlock on it. It only works with Firefox and Chrome browsers. I think a lot of stuff was coming through with the ads.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope your extraction goes as well as can be hoped for. You know the old joke about reaching out your hand towards the dentist's sensitive bits and saying "Now we're not going to hurt each other, are we?"!!! xxx


My old dentist had the hardest time freezing my teeth. My nose, my chin, my cheeks would freeze but not my teeth. He would get frustrated and say that I must be frozen after 12 needles and start drilling when I said that he had frozen everything except the tooth. I ended up biting his hand as he drilled into the unfrozen tooth. That was the last time I saw him. So I guess I did hurt him as much as he hurt me.
My new dentist understands the way my nerves work and is able to freeze just the tooth he needs to work on.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Nitz. Sorry about your soldier. Its a terrible thing that it happens.
> 
> Will you have to buy more needles?


I have some small metal needles. I think I will be getting some bamboo needles to replace the ones that I lost. Sometimes metal is just too slippery.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just been to Hospital pain clinic. I'm down to have more injections to try to alivuate some of my pain. They are also giving me a Tens machine, which I used to use. The consultant also asked if I wanted to go on a Pain Management course which means I have to stay at the hospital hotel for a few days. I told him I'll do anything as I was so fed up, also got some tablets to take.


It's so bad that you are hurting. I hope you can find something that helps.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> On the farm, we had a boot scraper that was attached into the cement of the front stoop. We were instructed to scrape off all the gunk before walking into the small porch where our shoes and boots were then taken off. That stoop then could be hosed down if a heavy rain hadn't already washed it off. I'll be very interested in seeing the designs.


We had a boot scraper in the concrete outside the porch of our house. We really needed it there. The house was surrounded by clay. At least it dried into hard clods that could be easily picked up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from a sunny and warm Florida. It is to be in the 80's all week. yea. Had a busy and tiring weekend. The drive is getting longer it seems. Although the map says it is the same distance. Just tired of making the drive I think. Got to go out to dinner with wonderful friends, that was a lovely time. Hopefully won't need to go back again. Took the last load of stuff I wanted and brought it back to Ocala. However, did miss the bag with the cappucino maker and coffee pot in it, along with my jacket. Have no idea how that happened.Friends will UPS it to us.(mail) Did get a little shopping done, bought some long summer dresses ana new pair of summer sandals.Also bought a 3 quart crockpot to bake desserts in.Talk about cleaning out one's car. Our car needs a right royal clean up done on it. Hopefully sometime this week. Have alot to put away today so better try to get to it. Took shot last night so moving at speed of a snail. Everyone have a great day. Purple have a wonderful and safe trip to France. Bye for now. Purly


If it's the last load then you shouldn't have to make that trip again.
Take it slow. Why do today if you can put off until tomorrow, as Susan says. I thought that was the unofficial motto of Florida?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. The boss is reinstating the 9-5 shifts again. He's not popular at the moment.
Have a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just been to Hospital pain clinic. I'm down to have more injections to try to alivuate some of my pain. They are also giving me a Tens machine, which I used to use. The consultant also asked if I wanted to go on a Pain Management course which means I have to stay at the hospital hotel for a few days. I told him I'll do anything as I was so fed up, also got some tablets to take.


I am sorry that you are in such pain. I think you should take the course - anything to give you back your life. The TENS machine should help.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby.
> 
> Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow
> 
> ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


It worked out brilliantly. Such a lovely wool as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -2'C (28'F). Yesterday was the warmest day we've seen since mid January, 9'C (48'F). We've lost a foot of snow. The dripping water is making tinkling sounds. It smells like spring. Just lovely.
> 
> I've been looking all over for needles for socks. I'm pretty sure the set of bamboo needles that I had for socks were in the bag that I lost in Toronto. I need a small project that is more transportable than the big crochet and knit projects that I have on the go.
> 
> Our fallen soldier will be coming home today when I leave work. The bridges over the highway will be full of people paying their respects.


I hope you find your needles.

My respects to your fallen soldier; thinking of his family, pride and pain intermingled.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have some small metal needles. I think I will be getting some bamboo needles to replace the ones that I lost. Sometimes metal is just too slippery.


It depends on the wool. Sometimes metal IS too slippery, but the aran I am currently working on seems to stick to the bamboo needles. Not badly, but I wish I had that size available in metal.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

today I am lunching with a new member of our Army ladies group. Looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. It is expected to go to 87 degrees F today. Yipee, can you tell I am happy. The heat really helps my RA. We are going to Gainesville this am, as DH has to revisit with the anesthesia dept. for his upcoming surgery on the 24th. Their rules. I hope to stop at their goodwill store afterwards and nose around for a dolly for my miniature desk. Today is Ms. Daisy's birthday. She is 10 years old. We bought her some more babies, stuffed animals, and will give her a treat for dinner. Need to run at the moment. Will be back later. Love you all. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. It is expected to go to 87 degrees F today. Yipee, can you tell I am happy. The heat really helps my RA. We are going to Gainesville this am, as DH has to revisit with the anesthesia dept. for his upcoming surgery on the 24th. Their rules. I hope to stop at their goodwill store afterwards and nose around for a dolly for my miniature desk. Today is Ms. Daisy's birthday. She is 10 years old. We bought her some more babies, stuffed animals, and will give her a treat for dinner. Need to run at the moment. Will be back later. Love you all. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry for the double post.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello from somewhere in the English Channel. Just had some lunch. The sea is calm and the sun is shining. 
Thanks for the nice comments about the cowl, it is a relaxing knit. 
Take care and l love you all liads xx.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -2'C (28'F). Yesterday was the warmest day we've seen since mid January, 9'C (48'F). We've lost a foot of snow. The dripping water is making tinkling sounds. It smells like spring. Just lovely.
> 
> I've been looking all over for needles for socks. I'm pretty sure the set of bamboo needles that I had for socks were in the bag that I lost in Toronto. I need a small project that is more transportable than the big crochet and knit projects that I have on the go.
> 
> Our fallen soldier will be coming home today when I leave work. The bridges over the highway will be full of people paying their respects.


Paying my respects to your fallen soldier too and prayers for the family.

So sorry that you lost a knitting bag...that would really put me into a tailspin. Hope you find what you need for your projects on the go.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purple, when you pick this up, hope the journey is going well!
> Pam, LOVE that new avatar, it looks like summer!!
> Binky, the cowl that Purple knitted is very pretty, might be a nice relaxing project for you!
> 
> Going to London with Jill today, just for a bit of a wander round. Have a lovely day/night all!!, catch you later! Hugs xxxxxxxx


I have the pattern and I think the perfect yarn going to give it a try later I think the baby is going home today 

Have a good wander round


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning Susan. It feels like spring here too. The snow is melting.


It feels like spring here too, almost all the snow is gone there is a rather large pile on our deck but that is about it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -2'C (28'F). Yesterday was the warmest day we've seen since mid January, 9'C (48'F). We've lost a foot of snow. The dripping water is making tinkling sounds. It smells like spring. Just lovely.
> 
> I've been looking all over for needles for socks. I'm pretty sure the set of bamboo needles that I had for socks were in the bag that I lost in Toronto. I need a small project that is more transportable than the big crochet and knit projects that I have on the go.
> 
> Our fallen soldier will be coming home today when I leave work. The bridges over the highway will be full of people paying their respects.


My respects and prayers for your fallen soldier and their family!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purple, when you pick this up, hope the journey is going well!
> Pam, LOVE that new avatar, it looks like summer!!
> Binky, the cowl that Purple knitted is very pretty, might be a nice relaxing project for you!
> 
> Going to London with Jill today, just for a bit of a wander round. Have a lovely day/night all!!, catch you later! Hugs xxxxxxxx


Thanks, Londy. I thought it was time for a change. The photo is of our tulip fields about an hour north of here. They are lovely in the spring!  Enjoy your day with Jill!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Londy. I thought it was time for a change. The photo is of our tulip fields about an hour north of here. They are lovely in the spring!  Enjoy your day with Jill!


That is lovely spring is almost here next week!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -2'C (28'F). Yesterday was the warmest day we've seen since mid January, 9'C (48'F). We've lost a foot of snow. The dripping water is making tinkling sounds. It smells like spring. Just lovely.
> 
> I've been looking all over for needles for socks. I'm pretty sure the set of bamboo needles that I had for socks were in the bag that I lost in Toronto. I need a small project that is more transportable than the big crochet and knit projects that I have on the go.
> 
> Our fallen soldier will be coming home today when I leave work. The bridges over the highway will be full of people paying their respects.


What a lovely sound for you! Glad it's warming up. Sorry you've had to hunt for those needles. Small transportable projects are good! Have a good day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> miss pam, love your avatar.


Thanks, Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My respects and prayers for your fallen soldier and their family!


And from me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is lovely spring is almost here next week!


I know! It's been very spring-like here for several weeks already. We've been a bit spoiled this year!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> miss pam, love your avatar.


So do I !


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Purple, when you pick this up, hope the journey is going well!
> Pam, LOVE that new avatar, it looks like summer!!
> Binky, the cowl that Purple knitted is very pretty, might be a nice relaxing project for you!
> 
> Going to London with Jill today, just for a bit of a wander round. Have a lovely day/night all!!, catch you later! Hugs xxxxxxxx


Hope had a good wander, you choose the right day, bright & sunny!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> It's so bad that you are hurting. I hope you can find something that helps.


Thank you, I hope so too! I really want to get out & about now the weather is so nice. Have a good day. Sorry about your solider, I think it's wonderful that people come out to pay their respects.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a lovely lunch with the girls. Our new member is nice. She is now our youngest. I hope we get to see more of her even though she works. 
I enjoyed being out in the sun, bought some pink buttons for the cardi. I'll sew them on later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a lovely lunch with the girls. Our new member is nice. She is now our youngest. I hope we get to see more of her even though she works.
> I enjoyed being out in the sun, bought some pink buttons for the cardi. I'll sew them on later.


That sounds like a good day! Glad you like the new member to your group.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a good day! Glad you like the new member to your group.


there is only one thing better than making new friends. New babies.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> there is only one thing better than making new friends. New babies.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -2'C (28'F). Yesterday was the warmest day we've seen since mid January, 9'C (48'F). We've lost a foot of snow. The dripping water is making tinkling sounds. It smells like spring. Just lovely.
> 
> I've been looking all over for needles for socks. I'm pretty sure the set of bamboo needles that I had for socks were in the bag that I lost in Toronto. I need a small project that is more transportable than the big crochet and knit projects that I have on the go.
> 
> Our fallen soldier will be coming home today when I leave work. The bridges over the highway will be full of people paying their respects.


Wow, -2C? Horrible!! We have had 11C today, it was gorgeous!! I found great bamboo needles on E-bay, really well-priced. My respects also to your fallen soldier, it will be a very emotional journey.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have a lovely wander.


We did!! Had coffee in Harrods and a good look around in there. Got talking to a guy who works there and times are hard, nobody, not even Middle Eastern folk, buying! Some of the prices in there have to be seen to be believed!!! We then had a nice lunch in a pub, followed by a look round the Kensington roof garden, complete with flamingos! There is a semi-permanent marquee up there for weddings etc and it cost £15000 to hire it!! It was a really lovely day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have Minecraft on mine, that wouldn't do it. My computer has worked so much better since I put AdBlock on it. It only works with Firefox and Chrome browsers. I think a lot of stuff was coming through with the ads.


I might check that out!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My old dentist had the hardest time freezing my teeth. My nose, my chin, my cheeks would freeze but not my teeth. He would get frustrated and say that I must be frozen after 12 needles and start drilling when I said that he had frozen everything except the tooth. I ended up biting his hand as he drilled into the unfrozen tooth. That was the last time I saw him. So I guess I did hurt him as much as he hurt me.
> My new dentist understands the way my nerves work and is able to freeze just the tooth he needs to work on.


Good!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. It is expected to go to 87 degrees F today. Yipee, can you tell I am happy. The heat really helps my RA. We are going to Gainesville this am, as DH has to revisit with the anesthesia dept. for his upcoming surgery on the 24th. Their rules. I hope to stop at their goodwill store afterwards and nose around for a dolly for my miniature desk. Today is Ms. Daisy's birthday. She is 10 years old. We bought her some more babies, stuffed animals, and will give her a treat for dinner. Need to run at the moment. Will be back later. Love you all. Purly


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MISS DAISY!!*


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MISS DAISY!!*


And from me, too!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We did!! Had coffee in Harrods and a good look around in there. Got talking to a guy who works there and times are hard, nobody, not even Middle Eastern folk, buying! Some of the prices in there have to be seen to be believed!!! We then had a nice lunch in a pub, followed by a look round the Kensington roof garden, complete with flamingos! There is a semi-permanent marquee up there for weddings etc and it cost £15000 to hire it!! It was a really lovely day!!


Sounds like a really fun day! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, talk about a winner!. I went to over 60's and won a whole $1.70 AND a tin of beans AND some crumpets AND some chocolate biscuits, hasha.

Its been a Spring day today but the forecst isnt good for tomorrow. 

While I was out someone from the National Survey came to interview me about Police !!! They sent a letter last week to me but didnt say when they were coming, So DH has nmade an appointment for me o Thursday Morning. She says there are 50 people in this area been chosen to answer the survey..OMG I,m important at last, hhahaha.

I'll do a catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MISS DAISY!!*


And from ME and DH.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

These are some of the snowdrops we have in our back garden


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know! It's been very spring-like here for several weeks already. We've been a bit spoiled this year!


It's pouring down rain here has been all day!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> These are some of the snowdrops we have in our back garden


Wow lovely I was beginning to forget what flowers look like! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> These are some of the snowdrops we have in our back garden


I just love snowdrops, yours are gorgeous.

arrived here safely and had loads of cuddles.

Off to bed soon as feeling yirec after the journey.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's pouring down rain here has been all day!!


Hate to say it, but we need some of that rain right now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love snowdrops, yours are gorgeous.
> 
> arrived here safely and had loads of cuddles.
> 
> Off to bed soon as feeling yirec after the journey.


Awwww. What a great photo!!! Glad you arrived safely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow lovely I was beginning to forget what flowers look like! :lol: :lol:


They are lovely, Susan, and what a wonderful sign of spring!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too!


Me too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry so late getting on. Busy day. They ran about an hour behind, and are undergoing construction. We walked the very long corridor only to find we had to back track and follow a detour sign. Must have walked an additional mile to get to the dept. we had to go to. Did manage to stop at Goodwill and found the prettiest doll for only $3.00. She is perfect for my tiny desk. Had to go to the grocery and cook dinner and play with our furbaby.Has been a long day.

Purple lovely pic of Mr. P and LM2. She sure has gotten big so fast.

Londy glad you had a good day wandering with your friend and enjoyed your lunch. My DD brought DH and I some small gifts with Harrod's name on them. My favorite is a plastic bag I use to carry small projects in.

GS Daisy loved her musical card.Congrats on all your winnings today. Loved the flowers in your pic. We have our orange tiger lilies blooming in the back of the house.They are a favorite of mine.

Binky glad your weather is starting to get better. Did Michael go home to his Mom yet?? Perhaps you will be able to get some knitting time in.

Nitzi Is wonderful the citizens come out to honor their soldier. Hope you find your needles.

Chrissy glad your doctors are willing to help you. I know my tens unit helps me alot with my back pain. Hope yours does the same.Did the doctors say when you need to be admitted to get help with your back pain. Hope it is soon for you dear.

Pam hope you had a nice time at lunch with your friend. Sounds like spring is just around the corner for your part of the country.

Saxy glad the new lady is a good fit for your group.

Girls I am having trouble remembering what I read, just so tired, I am signing off for the night and hope I am more refreshed in the am. Hugs and love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry so late getting on. Busy day. They ran about an hour behind, and are undergoing construction. We walked the very long corridor only to find we had to back track and follow a detour sign. Must have walked an additional mile to get to the dept. we had to go to. Did manage to stop at Goodwill and found the prettiest doll for only $3.00. She is perfect for my tiny desk. Had to go to the grocery and cook dinner and play with our furbaby.Has been a long day.
> 
> Purple lovely pic of Mr. P and LM2. She sure has gotten big so fast.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good if tiring day. Hope you can get some rest tomorrow. Lunch and visit good today. Tooth extraction went fine. Jaw is still numb. Have lunch out again tomorrow with another friend. Hope I can actually eat something!  Hope everyone has had s great say/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This is what we woke up to this morning


It does look very pretty though - whoops, I mean the other two photos ☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Agghhh double posting - am not concentrating too well, atm - contracted a viral infection about a week and a half ago, and it has dug it's heals in. I am hoping it has gone by next week&#128533;&#128551;, it has me feeling very exhausted. So if I am not on for a while, this is the reason; I think I caught this from my escapade to the Breast Health Clinic &#128549;&#128567;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Agghhh double posting - am not concentrating too well, atm - contracted a viral infection about a week and a half ago, and it has dug it's heals in. I am hoping it has gone by next week😕😧, it has me feeling very exhausted. So if I am not on for a while, this is the reason; I think I caught this from my escapade to the Breast Health Clinic 😥😷


I hope you're better soon, Judi. Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love snowdrops, yours are gorgeous.
> 
> arrived here safely and had loads of cuddles.
> 
> Off to bed soon as feeling yirec after the journey.


That is a beautiful photo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I miss home . I miss all of you my lovely fiber family 

I have had to stay with Jess throughout the recovery from the stupid tumor  had to soak in a tub 3x a day and we only have a shower at home.

Binky i guarantee you would have loved being at the doc with me .. he got a verbal lamping only because Jess said she wouldnt bail me out of jail if i hit him 

Binky has seen pictures so trust me when i tell you he deserved it.

it hasnt closed yet so i still have a week to go at the least , but the end is in sight i think ... THANK GOD !!


I have no idea what is going on with anyone  But i did see some pretty awesome pictures with a bunch of gorgeous ladies in a cottage having a good time just knitting and keeping company ? Beautiful !

Grandma Susan i havent seen your sweet face in a while , wish i could reach through and just give you all a great big hug !!

Love you all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It looks beautiful out there, but the forecast is bad. Dont know what Im doing today yet. It would be nice to sit with all of you and just knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love snowdrops, yours are gorgeous.
> 
> arrived here safely and had loads of cuddles.
> 
> Off to bed soon as feeling yirec after the journey.


Shes lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I miss home . I miss all of you my lovely fiber family
> 
> I have had to stay with Jess throughout the recovery from the stupid tumor  had to soak in a tub 3x a day and we only have a shower at home.
> 
> ...


Sweetheart, Im sending you the biggest hugs. Stay positive, Its getting better everyday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and 2'C (36'F). Yes, it is above freezing at this time of the morning. The skunk and opossum met up on my porch this morning. The porch lost. It stinks.

Yesterday when I was in the lobby of my work building a seeing eye service dog collapsed. The front desk called the paramedics that work in the building and they came with their kit and checked the dog out. The dog belonged to the wife of one of my co=workers. My co=worker got his vet on the phone and the paramedics talked directly to the doctor. I guess the vet didn't like what the paramedics were seeing so my co-worker got his car pronto. One of the men from facilities got a cart from the loading dock and the front counter staff put the drapes that they put on the display tables on the cart so the dog wouldn't roll off. The paramedics lifted the dog to the cart and into the car without a whimper. So I guess the same technique to lift humans works with dogs too.

I will be doing the 9-5 shift next week and my current projects are too big so I started another little project. I know, too many WIPs. These are funky spring coloured socks. Easily transportable.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sweetheart, Im sending you the biggest hugs. Stay positive, Its getting better everyday.


And from me, too, Linky. Sending you many healing and gentle hugs! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks beautiful out there, but the forecast is bad. Dont know what Im doing today yet. It would be nice to sit with all of you and just knit.


I'd like to sit with you and knit too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I miss home . I miss all of you my lovely fiber family
> 
> I have had to stay with Jess throughout the recovery from the stupid tumor  had to soak in a tub 3x a day and we only have a shower at home.
> 
> ...


I hope you heal quickly so you can get back home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Agghhh double posting - am not concentrating too well, atm - contracted a viral infection about a week and a half ago, and it has dug it's heals in. I am hoping it has gone by next week😕😧, it has me feeling very exhausted. So if I am not on for a while, this is the reason; I think I caught this from my escapade to the Breast Health Clinic 😥😷


Rest up and get well soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a good if tiring day. Hope you can get some rest tomorrow. Lunch and visit good today. Tooth extraction went fine. Jaw is still numb. Have lunch out again tomorrow with another friend. Hope I can actually eat something!  Hope everyone has had s great say/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Sounds like a liquid lunch is on the menu. And maybe pudding. Take care.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and 2'C (36'F). Yes, it is above freezing at this time of the morning. The skunk and opossum met up on my porch this morning. The porch lost. It stinks.
> 
> Yesterday when I was in the lobby of my work building a seeing eye service dog collapsed. The front desk called the paramedics that work in the building and they came with their kit and checked the dog out. The dog belonged to the wife of one of my co=workers. My co=worker got his vet on the phone and the paramedics talked directly to the doctor. I guess the vet didn't like what the paramedics were seeing so my co-worker got his car pronto. One of the men from facilities got a cart from the loading dock and the front counter staff put the drapes that they put on the display tables on the cart so the dog wouldn't roll off. The paramedics lifted the dog to the cart and into the car without a whimper. So I guess the same technique to lift humans works with dogs too.
> 
> I will be doing the 9-5 shift next week and my current projects are too big so I started another little project. I know, too many WIPs. These are funky spring coloured socks. Easily transportable.


Glad it's getting warmer for you, Nitzi. Really too bad about the skunk smell on your porch.  I hope that dog is going to be ok. Want to see photo of your socks. Yes, they are great portable projects !  Have a good day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like a liquid lunch is on the menu. And maybe pudding. Take care.


Thanks! Soup and pudding sounds good!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad it's getting warmer for you, Nitzi. Really too bad about the skunk smell on your porch.  I hope that dog is going to be ok. Want to see photo of your socks. Yes, they are great portable projects !  Have a good day. xxxooo


The warmth is wonderful. I was standing out in the sunshine yesterday.
I hope you see sunshine soon. I hear you are getting a big rainstorm for the next few days.
I'll have to take a pic tonight when it is lighter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love snowdrops, yours are gorgeous.
> 
> arrived here safely and had loads of cuddles.
> 
> Off to bed soon as feeling yirec after the journey.


Cute photo. Little one is growing quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry so late getting on. Busy day. They ran about an hour behind, and are undergoing construction. We walked the very long corridor only to find we had to back track and follow a detour sign. Must have walked an additional mile to get to the dept. we had to go to. Did manage to stop at Goodwill and found the prettiest doll for only $3.00. She is perfect for my tiny desk. Had to go to the grocery and cook dinner and play with our furbaby.Has been a long day.
> 
> Purple lovely pic of Mr. P and LM2. She sure has gotten big so fast.
> 
> ...


I was on the bridge last nights to pay my respects. It was a good turnout.
I hope you have a good rest.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. I'll try to catch up at work.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to sit with you and knit too.


So would I!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> These are some of the snowdrops we have in our back garden


have you counted them?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast but warm Florida. Is supposed to be in the 80's today with rain. As long as it is warm, we do need the rain. Slept like a log last night and slept in a bit this am. I need a week to just relax and do nothing, yea, that isn't going to happen. As GS says staff coming today. Yea. My home is turning into a tip. Otherwise nothing special planned, except to put stuff from Fort Myers away somewhere.

Pam glad the extraction went smoothly for you dear. Enjoy your soup and pudding at lunch today.Spring is on its way, yipee for all of us.

Nitzi I had to laugh, about the critters meeting upon your back porch and the porch losing. Hope the smell goes away soon. Know it isn't funny, so please forgive me for chuckling. Can't wait to see the finished socks.

Linky we miss you to sweet one.Sorry you have had so much trouble from your surgery. If I would have been there I would have lamped him a good one for you. Glad the healing process is almost done so you can get back to your family and the things you want to do.

Xiang sorry to hear you have a viral infection and are under the weather. Noticed you hadn't been posting much and wondered if something had happened. Get plenty of rest and liquids and hope this clears up quickly for you dear.

GS hope your day is good no matter what you do.

Purple know you will be enjoying yourself with your family. Have lots of fun and take many pictures.

Londy what you going to do today.???You always have the neatest plans and go to some lovely places.

Chrissy hope the tens uint is helping your back pain.

Lifeline know you must be busy with school. Hope all is well with you and yours.

Rookie just thought I would tell you, I have used the Za atar on so many different dishes and it goes quite well with everything I have tried it on. We really enjoy the flavor of it.

Jolly hope all is well with you. Haven't seen you on for a few days or else my mind has just been on vacation. Could easily be it. Have a good day whatever you are doing.

Saxy I need to get out and take some pics of my tiger lilies, they really are beautiful. Need to show everyone my back yard. It is a park like setting, very quiet and serene.


Need to hurry along. Love to all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been yo supermarket with DIL and gs3 and LM2. Gs had his own little trolley and got the important stuff.. Knannas wine snd chocolate and Grandads beer.
Mr P and DS wrnt yo collect gs1 and we have just had a lovely lunch. It's really lovely having all mr French gks together.
going to have a busy afternoon not doing much.

lovd to you all xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love snowdrops, yours are gorgeous.
> 
> arrived here safely and had loads of cuddles.
> 
> Off to bed soon as feeling yirec after the journey.


So glad you arrived safely, lovely picture!! Love to you and all the family!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a good if tiring day. Hope you can get some rest tomorrow. Lunch and visit good today. Tooth extraction went fine. Jaw is still numb. Have lunch out again tomorrow with another friend. Hope I can actually eat something!  Hope everyone has had s great say/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Better out than in, Pam, glad it wasn't too traumatic!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Agghhh double posting - am not concentrating too well, atm - contracted a viral infection about a week and a half ago, and it has dug it's heals in. I am hoping it has gone by next week😕😧, it has me feeling very exhausted. So if I am not on for a while, this is the reason; I think I caught this from my escapade to the Breast Health Clinic 😥😷


Feel much better really soon, Judi dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I miss home . I miss all of you my lovely fiber family
> 
> I have had to stay with Jess throughout the recovery from the stupid tumor  had to soak in a tub 3x a day and we only have a shower at home.
> 
> ...


Hang in there love, I'm sure you're on the mend so keep your chin up as we say over here!! Lots of love and gentle healing hugs!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and 2'C (36'F). Yes, it is above freezing at this time of the morning. The skunk and opossum met up on my porch this morning. The porch lost. It stinks.
> 
> Yesterday when I was in the lobby of my work building a seeing eye service dog collapsed. The front desk called the paramedics that work in the building and they came with their kit and checked the dog out. The dog belonged to the wife of one of my co=workers. My co=worker got his vet on the phone and the paramedics talked directly to the doctor. I guess the vet didn't like what the paramedics were seeing so my co-worker got his car pronto. One of the men from facilities got a cart from the loading dock and the front counter staff put the drapes that they put on the display tables on the cart so the dog wouldn't roll off. The paramedics lifted the dog to the cart and into the car without a whimper. So I guess the same technique to lift humans works with dogs too.
> 
> I will be doing the 9-5 shift next week and my current projects are too big so I started another little project. I know, too many WIPs. These are funky spring coloured socks. Easily transportable.


Hi honey, bit of drama for you with the poor doggy, hope he recovers to carry on the good work!! Your socks sound lovely!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been yo supermarket with DIL and gs3 and LM2. Gs had his own little trolley and got the important stuff.. Knannas wine snd chocolate and Grandads beer.
> Mr P and DS wrnt yo collect gs1 and we have just had a lovely lunch. It's really lovely having all mr French gks together.
> going to have a busy afternoon not doing much.
> 
> lovd to you all xxx


Thst sounds great!! Glad you're getting to spend time with all your French GKs.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Better out than in, Pam, glad it wasn't too traumatic!!! xxxxx


Me, too!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Pearly! Not doing much today, having a rest after yesterdays day out! However, I have been to WW, visited a local school that is taking part in the British heart Foundation sponsored swim on Saturday week had my hair cut and been to the leisure centre to check that everything is in hand for the aforesaid swim!! Have had some lunch and have been sitting here 'playing' for far too long, time to get off my bum and do something useful!!! Over and out, catch you later!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love snowdrops, yours are gorgeous.
> 
> arrived here safely and had loads of cuddles.
> 
> Off to bed soon as feeling yirec after the journey.


Great picture!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry so late getting on. Busy day. They ran about an hour behind, and are undergoing construction. We walked the very long corridor only to find we had to back track and follow a detour sign. Must have walked an additional mile to get to the dept. we had to go to. Did manage to stop at Goodwill and found the prettiest doll for only $3.00. She is perfect for my tiny desk. Had to go to the grocery and cook dinner and play with our furbaby.Has been a long day.
> 
> Purple lovely pic of Mr. P and LM2. She sure has gotten big so fast.
> 
> ...


He went to his Grandma's house.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I still need to catch up but we are off to soak up some lovely sunshine it is supposed to get to 65 today woo-hoo

hope you all are enjoying your day!!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> there is only one thing better than making new friends. New babies.


Funny you should say that. PLEASE don't tell anyone but I'm going to be a grandma again. I might be just a little excited. I have been told not to tell anyone but all of you aren't anyone are you! Got ages to wait but I had to share the news!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too!!!


..........and from me, Happy Birthday Miss Daisy!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> We did!! Had coffee in Harrods and a good look around in there. Got talking to a guy who works there and times are hard, nobody, not even Middle Eastern folk, buying! Some of the prices in there have to be seen to be believed!!! We then had a nice lunch in a pub, followed by a look round the Kensington roof garden, complete with flamingos! There is a semi-permanent marquee up there for weddings etc and it cost £15000 to hire it!! It was a really lovely day!!


So pleased you had a good day! I went to Harrods once, many years ago. I bought an enormous spongy ball just because I wanted the biggest Harrod's bag!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> These are some of the snowdrops we have in our back garden


How beautiful! I have just back from a garden Center & they were selling snowdrops, I wanted to but some. They were so expensive, you have a fortune at the end of your garden, enjoy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Funny you should say that. PLEASE don't tell anyone but I'm going to be a grandma again. I might be just a little excited. I have been told not to tell anyone but all of you aren't anyone are you! Got ages to wait but I had to share the news!


Congratulations, Chrissy! That's exciting news! 😊


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love snowdrops, yours are gorgeous.
> 
> arrived here safely and had loads of cuddles.
> 
> Off to bed soon as feeling yirec after the journey.


How cute are they!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Sorry so late getting on. Busy day. They ran about an hour behind, and are undergoing construction. We walked the very long corridor only to find we had to back track and follow a detour sign. Must have walked an additional mile to get to the dept. we had to go to. Did manage to stop at Goodwill and found the prettiest doll for only $3.00. She is perfect for my tiny desk. Had to go to the grocery and cook dinner and play with our furbaby.Has been a long day.
> 
> Purple lovely pic of Mr. P and LM2. She sure has gotten big so fast.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, yes I will have to go in hosp for the injections. For the pain management course I think it will be a few days. I went when I was diagnosed with my Post Polio Syndrome. The hosp has a small building where patients stay who aren't ill, only for treatment. The building is on the River Thames right opposite the Houses of Parliament. People would pay good money to stay there! Not sure when I'm going yet.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Agghhh double posting - am not concentrating too well, atm - contracted a viral infection about a week and a half ago, and it has dug it's heals in. I am hoping it has gone by next week😕😧, it has me feeling very exhausted. So if I am not on for a while, this is the reason; I think I caught this from my escapade to the Breast Health Clinic 😥😷


Hi Judi, hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a good if tiring day. Hope you can get some rest tomorrow. Lunch and visit good today. Tooth extraction went fine. Jaw is still numb. Have lunch out again tomorrow with another friend. Hope I can actually eat something!  Hope everyone has had s great say/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Poor you, hope your mouth is better soon. Hope you can eat something soft tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> I miss home . I miss all of you my lovely fiber family
> 
> I have had to stay with Jess throughout the recovery from the stupid tumor  had to soak in a tub 3x a day and we only have a shower at home.
> 
> ...


Hi Linky,
I am so really sorry you are feeling so poorly. I do hope you will soon be feeling better & get home to your family. Sending you lots of lovee & hugs


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Funny you should say that. PLEASE don't tell anyone but I'm going to be a grandma again. I might be just a little excited. I have been told not to tell anyone but all of you aren't anyone are you! Got ages to wait but I had to share the news!


How lovely dear, maybe a little girly this time, although I know it will be absolutely adored, boy or girl!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Been yo supermarket with DIL and gs3 and LM2. Gs had his own little trolley and got the important stuff.. Knannas wine snd chocolate and Grandads beer.
> Mr P and DS wrnt yo collect gs1 and we have just had a lovely lunch. It's really lovely having all mr French gks together.
> going to have a busy afternoon not doing much.
> 
> lovd to you all xxx


Have a fantastic time with all your family. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> How lovely dear, maybe a little girly this time, although I know it will be absolutely adored, boy or girl!!


You are so right, I said I don't care what it is but if I could pink it would make me very happy. IT will be loved & cherished whatever it is just like my boys.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I seem to have taken over the last few pages, sorry I've not been on. Been out today to a garden Center with my DD (not the pregnant one). She pushed me round in my chair & it was great, no pain! Still hate having the chair but I know it's going to be a blessing for now.
Love to you all. Enjoy the rest of the day. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Poor you, hope your mouth is better soon. Hope you can eat something soft tomorrow :thumbup:


Thanks, Chrissy. I'm having soup for lunch today. Will see how that goes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We went to the outskirts of Whitby garden centre today and had Whitby fish and chips and mushy peas, they were smashing.Then weve been in for most of the afternoon.

I went down to mags to give her, her birthday prezzies because I wont see her in the morning. She'll be out, well we had to have a cup of coffee didnt we? 

Little cocoa from next door came in to see me, shes the same breed as miss daisy and she really loves me, though I suspect she might love her treat more, hahaha. I think shes great.

No news really, just wondering what this crime statistic woman wants tomorrow...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Funny you should say that. PLEASE don't tell anyone but I'm going to be a grandma again. I might be just a little excited. I have been told not to tell anyone but all of you aren't anyone are you! Got ages to wait but I had to share the news!


Fantastic...I shall put you on my list of new babies and sometime in a couple of years i might have knitted something :lol: All of you are having babies this year......I shall add you to my list....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Fantastic...I shall put you on my list of new babies and sometime in a couple of years i might have knitted something :lol: All of you are having babies this year......I shall add you to my list....


Just thought you'd like to know I'm not having any more babies. xxx

Had a lovely day with all three gks. GS1 is nearly as tall as me, gk3 is chatting away and his latest word English word is 'Okey Dokey' . And LM3 is just full of smiles.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I seem to have taken over the last few pages, sorry I've not been on. Been out today to a garden Center with my DD (not the pregnant one). She pushed me round in my chair & it was great, no pain! Still hate having the chair but I know it's going to be a blessing for now.
> Love to you all. Enjoy the rest of the day. Xxxx


Congratulations on becoming a grandma again and glad the chair is helping you. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think Chrissy is sensible to go in the chair, I know how it makes her feel, but, at least you get out and about andf that means a lot to your family.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations on becoming a grandma again and glad the chair is helping you. xx


Im not having any baby's either. The next thing will be GGK or GGK'S...oooh the thought, I'd feel ancient....

You sound relaxed purple. Thats as it should be....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think Chrissy is sensible to go in the chair, I know how it makes her feel, but, at least you get out and about andf that means a lot to your family.


I quite agree. I've just had a nic walk up the lane this evening with the family, but I did take my walking stick and I had a nice rest this afternoon. Off to do some knitting. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Susan & Purple, I know I need to use the chair but I'm determined it's only for now! I think you were very sensible to take your stick Purple. Take it easy & enjoy your holiday with all those GKs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

night everyone,,,,,,,


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS I'm not having any babies either. Need to wait on oldest grandson I think. Probably like 4 or 5 years. So perhaps I can just peek in on everyone's new babies.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just lost my angel today. She is moving back to Kentucky due to family circustances. I will surely miss her. We got on so well together and she is a real worker. Wished her the best. Will try to maintain ourselves since we are leavig for Pa. On April 23rd.

That's all the news that's fit to print. Oh congrats Chrissy on the new DGC. Fingers crossed for a girl, but know whatever sex arrives will be loved and cherished.

Off now to go and get our chinese take away. Love to all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just thought you'd like to know I'm not having any more babies. xxx
> 
> Had a lovely day with all three gks. GS1 is nearly as tall as me, gk3 is chatting away and his latest word English word is 'Okey Dokey' . And LM3 is just full of smiles.


Me either. It's physically impossible!!!!! 

What a lovely day indeed that you've had with the three of them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just lost my angel today. She is moving back to Kentucky due to family circustances. I will surely miss her. We got on so well together and she is a real worker. Wished her the best. Will try to maintain ourselves since we are leavig for Pa. On April 23rd.
> 
> That's all the news that's fit to print. Oh congrats Chrissy on the new DGC. Fingers crossed for a girl, but know whatever sex arrives will be loved and cherished.
> 
> Off now to go and get our chinese take away. Love to all.


Oh, that's too bad, Purly, that you've lost your angel.  Hopefully when you get back down there in a few months, you'll be able to find another angel just like her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went to the outskirts of Whitby garden centre today and had Whitby fish and chips and mushy peas, they were smashing.Then weve been in for most of the afternoon.
> 
> I went down to mags to give her, her birthday prezzies because I wont see her in the morning. She'll be out, well we had to have a cup of coffee didnt we?
> 
> ...


What a wonderful day you've had! Will be interested to hear what the crime statistic woman wants.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Just lost my angel today. She is moving back to Kentucky due to family circustances. I will surely miss her. We got on so well together and she is a real worker. Wished her the best. Will try to maintain ourselves since we are leavig for Pa. On April 23rd.
> 
> That's all the news that's fit to print. Oh congrats Chrissy on the new DGC. Fingers crossed for a girl, but know whatever sex arrives will be loved and cherished.
> 
> Off now to go and get our chinese take away. Love to all.


What a shame you have lost your angel, I'm sure you will find somebody equally nice! In the meanwhile don't go doing too much. Thank you for your good wishes. She has already been one the phone asking me if I have enough yarn. Ha ha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations Chrissy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -6'C (21'F). Temperature dropping to -22'C (-8'F) by the drive home.
> My car is back, and I didn't have to pay for anything since Monday. They broke the power steering pump so I have a new one.
> I have to stop crocheting for a couple days my hands are hurting. Back to knitting the round shawl.


This is lovely. Getting back to you finally. I've had either a moderate flu or bad cold. Put me down for over a week. Another friend I've not had contact with had the same so it's going around. I slept and was a human vegetable. Just existed. Enough complaining. Just now caught up with laundry and housework. I had to take out 4 inches of knitting due to an error way back. We had two beautiful days.i can see grass that was under snow for months. Glad to be on tonight tho I'm getting sleepy and may not get far tonight. Be with you 
tomorrow.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think Chrissy is sensible to go in the chair, I know how it makes her feel, but, at least you get out and about andf that means a lot to your family.


I used a chair so that i could go to the zoo with the baby and my kiddo's. It was the baby's first time and i didnt want to miss it , but could not have walked through the zoo i wouldnt have made it very far at all .... HECK im not so sure i would have made it to the entrance hahahaha.... I gues my point is that they are an aid for a reason. If you have to use one you have to use one .

Hello Ladies !  
Sorry about the pity party post before . I am on the road to recovery and am blessed to have so many care and take care of me  
My Best Pal has been an angel to me  Letting me stay with her , wound dressing , and she cooks too LOL 

I havent gotteen everything that is going on in my brain yet , so i will just say hello for now and see if anyone is here <3


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Congratss Chrissy on the new DGC !

My sweet pea is going to have a new cousin  My Julz's baby sister is pregnant  She is very young and has been on again off again with the daddy ... and they were off again when she found out !! But now they are on again .... i swear , it was so much easier when i was younger .. You pick one and keep him , train him up some and hope for the best LOL !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love all the pictures of all of you ladies  

I realize that we never did sit in the room and knit with our lovely friends when they were here lol ... guess it is one for the bucket list  
I think the cottage looks absolutely beautiful !! Was it as nice in person? 
You all look so happy , like i said i could just reach through and give you all big ol snuggles .  

Well we just dont know what the future brings right girls ? 

Rookie i adore the spices and recipes , thank you so much  

My sweet pea told Jess today when i was asleep ," Caleigh needs her Nonna .. Caleigh needs to see her Nonna" LOL and then she said to me , i have a secret ... and she whispered in my ear" Wuv you so much Nonna "

Thats my precious girl  I love being her Nonna 
I will try to get yall a picture again soon  


Well ladies i am so tired so i am going to try to catch forty winks  

Love and hugs to you all XOXOXOX

thanks for the Lamping Purly  !!!

Love you all so much


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I didn't read it either, much rather go and see Paddington Bear :thumbup:


I saw Paddington and enjoyed it. If people go see smut like shades of grey then people will keep making smut.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. We are off for a drive around today. The gks have gone to nursery today. We are having a nice relaxing time.
hang on in there Angela, give Jess my love.
Hi Polly, hope you continue to feel better, sending you some French sunshine. 
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Birthday Pearlie from me too.


Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday from me
Happy Birthday dear Pearlie
Happy Birthday times three!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, it's something l
> I've always done for my parents, the kids and gks join in as well. Off course they know l am completely bonkers :thumbup:


No, you are completely nice! I go to the store and pick out the card I would have sent my mom..she would be 96. On my birthday I pick out the one she would have sent me. My son thinks I'm bonkers because I put a dog toy in my car that's a plush pink dragon with the cutest nose and droopy eyes. Just makes me smile. And I velcroed a mini flower pot to my dashboard to make me "think spring". It's fun to be what others might think is bonkers. Keep it up!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> No, you are completely nice! I go to the store and pick out the card I would have sent my mom..she would be 96. On my birthday I pick out the one she would have sent me. My son thinks I'm bonkers because I put a dog toy in my car that's a plush pink dragon with the cutest nose and droopy eyes. Just makes me smile. And I velcroed a mini flower pot to my dashboard to make me "think spring". It's fun to be what others might think is bonkers. Keep it up!


Polly you do whatever that makes YOU happy, don't worry about what people think. Hope you have a good day & you soon loose all that snow. Lve from sunny Charlton


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm so wrong....its purleys birthday today....This silly jackie lawson thing has all my dates a day out..
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY WONDERFUL FRIEND, I WISH I COULD HAVE A SPECIAL HUG FOR YOU, AND IM SO SORRY I GOT MIXED UP....
> 
> HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY. I LOVE YOU XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


It's just "a senior moment" my friend would say. I had one yesterday....was in the car ready to go get my taxes done, looked in my calendar to find the address and saw the appointment is next Wednesday...woops! Glad I didn't walk in for my appointment a week early. Also found a second page to his letter telling what I needed to bring....saw it at 1 am...I was too tired to act on it, so now I have a week to get organized."..love these "senior moments".


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks about the socks. I have one of the foldy ottomans too. My knitting things are in it. The cats haven't been able to open the top. I usually put something on the top. One of the cats has been scratching the side, even though we have MULTIPLE scratching posts and pads. I'll have to spray it with pepper, that should put her off.


I have holes in the corners now where they claw! Grrr! I will try the pepper idea...do you put pepper in water? I was going to buy duck tape squares I saw in AC Moore and put them on the corners but they are a bit shredded already . Doggy ate my Oreo cookies when I went out the other day, I have not forgiven her for not saving me one :/


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> People say you should have 2 kittens to keep each other company. :wink:


And a dog to keep the two cats company, and a second dog to,keep the one dog company. We just need the second dog..I'd like a,Chauauha.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm at the top of my pay scale and top of the jobs available to me without going into management positions. I only have 5 years left until I qualify for retirement. I won't get anything for a good performance review, and I'm not going to be downgraded for a bad one either. I find the whole thing amusing that he had to pick on my wardrobe. It's like the teachers who couldn't give you a 100 mark even though you got all the answers right on a test.
> My performance review has been postponed until next week because it took longer to review my co-workers.


Would you be at the bottom of the seniority list if you took a management job? My friend's hub did that and when they cut new managers he lost his job and couldn't go back to his top of the seniority position he'd just left. I felt so bad for him. He had a nervous breakdown over it. Be careful. It's good to be near retirement. Gives you a feeling of security. My hub use to say he had enough reprimands in his folder to wall paper his room with them. He was tops at his job but had dopes for bosses. They tried to tell the guys down south they couldn't have radios on while working. So they all put a radio on their machines...couldn't fire them all. I think some of the bosses found flat tires on their cars if they got too obnoxious! Those men didn't stand for much nonsense. My hub retired with a nice pension...and a folder with much paper work. I think he burned it ceremoniously at the camp fire with his brother who worked there and retired from there too. I got so nervous when being evaluated even the last time when everyone said not to worry it didn't matter. Just liked to be looked on favorably.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Nothing planned today, I hope...haha. the lady from the statistics is coming this morning to ask me questions.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Had a lovely time after school with one of the twins yesterday. She painted a plate which I then 'baked'. We love making our own cups and plates. Her design. It may not be a work of art to many, but it is to me!


It is a work of love to be treasured. What do you use for paint?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well Linky had surgery today to remove the tumor from the inside of her thigh(I think she said something about this before when she said she was going to remove it herself)
> 
> Everything went well and she is doing good!


Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We had 2 kittens, brother & sister. They were hard work but great fun. Lost the boy when he had an argument with a car. The girl will be 21 in April, a great old lady.


This will encourage my friend. Her cat is 16 and she is thinking she's done for.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am ET and -2'C (28'F). It was sunny yesterday and the snow melted. There are pools everywhere because the ditches haven't melted yet.

I spent most of the evening trying to remotely help my mum's guy install software. It would have been less frustrating to go over there and do it myself. He belongs to a computer club and has modified his computer to the way that the computer club sets them up, so nothing is in the default location and you have to hunt for everything. (How is this better???) We never did get the software installed.

I didn't get a chance to take a pic of my funky spring socks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This will encourage my friend. Her cat is 16 and she is thinking she's done for.


We had a hairy white cat that lasted 25 years and all of his years were good until the last month. He got cancer of the jaw and went downhill really quickly. After 20 years, he wasn't as fast, but he still played with his toys and the dog.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a wonderful time....I did find the pattern for Shaun the Sheep...he's very cute!
> 
> The yarn shop and the tea room restaurant were both super.


The atmosphere is soothing I bet. How did younget the first picture...tall ladder?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy Valentine's day yo all my lovely friends.
> 
> Last nihht l finished the scsrecrow for Lyam.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end.


Wow! What a great doll! Colors are perfect. Love the face!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would you be at the bottom of the seniority list if you took a management job? My friend's hub did that and when they cut new managers he lost his job and couldn't go back to his top of the seniority position he'd just left. I felt so bad for him. He had a nervous breakdown over it. Be careful. It's good to be near retirement. Gives you a feeling of security. My hub use to say he had enough reprimands in his folder to wall paper his room with them. He was tops at his job but had dopes for bosses. They tried to tell the guys down south they couldn't have radios on while working. So they all put a radio on their machines...couldn't fire them all. I think some of the bosses found flat tires on their cars if they got too obnoxious! Those men didn't stand for much nonsense. My hub retired with a nice pension...and a folder with much paper work. I think he burned it ceremoniously at the camp fire with his brother who worked there and retired from there too. I got so nervous when being evaluated even the last time when everyone said not to worry it didn't matter. Just liked to be looked on favorably.


The management jobs aren't protected. Management can be let go at any time. Anyone in a non-management job that they decide to downsize, they have to find a similar paying job somewhere else in the company.
I'm not going to have a nice pension, just a comfortable one. I just will not be able to stay in this house. I can only afford the taxes on it so long as I'm working. This area is really bad on residential taxes because there is no industry here and very little commercial, so the residential has to pay all the mayor and council salaries :< :hunf:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have holes in the corners now where they claw! Grrr! I will try the pepper idea...do you put pepper in water? I was going to buy duck tape squares I saw in AC Moore and put them on the corners but they are a bit shredded already . Doggy ate my Oreo cookies when I went out the other day, I have not forgiven her for not saving me one :/


Oreo cookies are chocolate. Only people, parrots and monkeys should eat chocolate. Keep an eye on her for the next day and make sure she is still eating properly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. Too dark here to know what it is likely to be today. Chilly, DH turned the heat on last night.I have been awake since 3 am just couldn't sleep the Daisy wanted out at 5 something. Hands so sore I can't unlock the doors to let her out, so DH took her out. Sitting here having cappuchino. First cup best of the day. Going to run some errands then clean out the refrigerator. Exciting isn't it. Going to look for living room chairs and glass topped tables and some more lamps. Haven't found what I am looking for yet.
> 
> Purple love your scarecrow for DGS3. He will just love it. Don't know how you make everything so fast. Flying fingers you have.
> 
> ...


Would loom knitting be easy on your hands. They make large ones for bigger projects..but they might not be your cup of tea. My finger tips burn even under the fingernails. Thinking arthritis, diabetis, heart disease, neuropathy, or old age . I just don't want to know which because none are fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. We are off for a drive around today. The gks have gone to nursery today. We are having a nice relaxing time.
> hang on in there Angela, give Jess my love.
> Hi Polly, hope you continue to feel better, sending you some French sunshine.
> Have a good day everyone xx


It sounds and looks like you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Love all the pictures of all of you ladies
> 
> I realize that we never did sit in the room and knit with our lovely friends when they were here lol ... guess it is one for the bucket list
> I think the cottage looks absolutely beautiful !! Was it as nice in person?
> ...


Rest up and heal quickly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just thought you'd like to know I'm not having any more babies. xxx
> 
> Had a lovely day with all three gks. GS1 is nearly as tall as me, gk3 is chatting away and his latest word English word is 'Okey Dokey' . And LM3 is just full of smiles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a good day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Nessa is like me. Just loves children. Robert is home now, so I'm not needed. Ask me if I want to help look after 5 young children and I'm there!
> I have very little sympathy for the other mother. She drank most of a bottle of whisky then took paracetemol apparently. With two young children in the house. I don't know her, nor do I wish to.


I guess my compassion comes from being told addictions are a desease like any mental disease, not wished for but lived with. I feel so sorry for the children but also for the lady. I'm so glad you and your daughter are there for their needy time. I still recall how I felt when my mom had cancer and my dad had to ask the neighbor to watch me while he went to work. I was in school part of the day but there was a Wierd feeling when the normal day was no longer normal. Funny how I can recall the feeling now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was wondering the same thing!


So that's why I couldn't find you as usual. I thought it was odd.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Congratss Chrissy on the new DGC !
> 
> My sweet pea is going to have a new cousin  My Julz's baby sister is pregnant  She is very young and has been on again off again with the daddy ... and they were off again when she found out !! But now they are on again .... i swear , it was so much easier when i was younger .. You pick one and keep him , train him up some and hope for the best LOL !!


I did keep mine but didn't have much luck with the training! :x :x :x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good to hear from you Linky, you are sounding a little bit more chipper now, thank goodness!! We might not have sat in a room and knitted but I have a vivid, sweet memory of a knitting - and crocheting - picnic afternoon on the banks of the Ohioooooo! I often look at that picture and smile, it was such a wonderful day!!

You hang in there and get well for Sweet Pea!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning. Too dark here to know what it is likely to be today. Chilly, DH turned the heat on last night.I have been awake since 3 am just couldn't sleep the Daisy wanted out at 5 something. Hands so sore I can't unlock the doors to let her out, so DH took her out. Sitting here having cappuchino. First cup best of the day. Going to run some errands then clean out the refrigerator. Exciting isn't it. Going to look for living room chairs and glass topped tables and some more lamps. Haven't found what I am looking for yet.
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> No, you are completely nice! I go to the store and pick out the card I would have sent my mom..she would be 96. On my birthday I pick out the one she would have sent me. My son thinks I'm bonkers because I put a dog toy in my car that's a plush pink dragon with the cutest nose and droopy eyes. Just makes me smile. And I velcroed a mini flower pot to my dashboard to make me "think spring". It's fun to be what others might think is bonkers. Keep it up!


It's being a bit bonkers that keeps me sane!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Londy, I'm not very up on American birds, sorry


They have bulldozed a property on the main road to build I know not what. Friend thinks a rite aide drug store with a drive thru which the old one does not have. I loved the wooded area on that property. All I can think of is the birds and animals who lived there last fall will have no place now and need to relocate. I've relocated so I know it's not fun! How many stores does a town need! I'm not one to think change is good tho I'm told it is. Poor little creatures...what did they think when that bully bull dozer showed up!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They have bulldozed a property on the main road to build I know not what. Friend thinks a rite aide drug store with a drive thru which the old one does not have. I loved the wooded area on that property. All I can think of is the birds and animals who lived there last fall will have no place now and need to relocate. I've relocated so I know it's not fun! How many stores does a town need! I'm not one to think change is good tho I'm told it is. Poor little creatures...what did they think when that bully bull dozer showed up!


Hi Polly so glad you're back and I hope you are fully recovered very soon!
Birds and wild animals are very adaptable, they have to be, I guess and they will find somewhere to live and be happy!
I have to go to the post office now, will be back later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's being a bit bonkers that keeps me sane!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes! When people tell me I don't need more yarn or patterns I tell them it keeps me out of the psychiatrist office and that's a lot more costly. Well, maybe not. . My yarn/pattern habit is a bit costly. There was a documentary on tv about taring down an entire neighborhood to build the capital all modern and such. It was just like when they took our neighborhood by eminent domain. I was so nostalgic sad I bought patterns on the Internet. Tho I'd said I wasn't doing that anymore. The next day I went with son to have lunch at an icecream store...another coping method...and the old woman at the next table had the same jacket mom use to wear and when she turned to chat with me, she looked just like mom. I was so amazed. I didn't want to tell her but it was amazing. I'm wondering is my grandfather had an affair when he left gram in Europe several times for years each time. Odder things have been known to happen. I read once where a lady actually worked with a half sibling and didn't know until the half sibling tried to locate his siblings and traced her. Anyway I'll never know because I didn't know what to say to the older woman. She even talked as mom did. It's been a Wierd few days.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Polly, is this your birdie? It's a Northern cardinal!


The size and head shape are similar but it was more of a tan with an orangey tone, slenderer. Thank you for sending the photo. Maybe it was young and will change to resemble the photo when older? Next summer my friend, who feeds the birds where she lives in the country, will help me buy bird feeders I can put close enough to get to when show is high next winter. I need to get food the dog won't eat the shells from. She says droppings is a problem so I'm thinking i will put some kind of matting that can be washed with a hose under the feeders. I'm a city girl so this is new to me. From the front porch, Hub fed the sparrows and robins and unintentially the crows that are big enough to have for thanksgiving dinner...just kidding... The city poisoned birds like pigeons who were pooping on the court house and would not be scared away. This killed the tiny sparrows too. So sad.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The size and head shape are similar but it was more of a tan with an orangey tone, slenderer. Thank you for sending the photo. Maybe it was young and will change to resemble the photo when older? Next summer my friend, who feeds the birds where she lives in the country, will help me buy bird feeders I can put close enough to get to when show is high next winter. I need to get food the dog won't eat the shells from. She says droppings is a problem so I'm thinking i will put some kind of matting that can be washed with a hose under the feeders. I'm a city girl so this is new to me. From the front porch, Hub fed the sparrows and robins and unintentially the crows that are big enough to have for thanksgiving dinner...just kidding... The city poisoned birds like pigeons who were pooping on the court house and would not be scared away. This killed the tiny sparrows too. So sad.


Aww, that's sad to lose the birds. I used to hang feeders on my fence but the big fat pigeons picked up the dropped seeds and trample all over my plants with their big fat feet, so I had to take them down, no room for them anywhere else in my tiny garden. We don't see many birds here any more, maybe sparrows and very rarely, blue tits, I think the magpies scare them all away and eat heir eggs. We do see quite a few wild parakeets, they bred from a few that escaped from somewhere in a nearby park. I suspect they also are responsible for the decline of the smaller birds, beautiful though they are!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I did keep mine but didn't have much luck with the training! :x :x :x


Me either! She trained hers pretty good though!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good to hear from you Linky, you are sounding a little bit more chipper now, thank goodness!! We might not have sat in a room and knitted but I have a vivid, sweet memory of a knitting - and crocheting - picnic afternoon on the banks of the Ohioooooo! I often look at that picture and smile, it was such a wonderful day!!
> 
> You hang in there and get well for Sweet Pea!! xxxxxxx


That was an absolutely wonderful day! Remember the train that went across that bridge while we were there it was huge!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They have bulldozed a property on the main road to build I know not what. Friend thinks a rite aide drug store with a drive thru which the old one does not have. I loved the wooded area on that property. All I can think of is the birds and animals who lived there last fall will have no place now and need to relocate. I've relocated so I know it's not fun! How many stores does a town need! I'm not one to think change is good tho I'm told it is. Poor little creatures...what did they think when that bully bull dozer showed up!


There are 8 pharmacies in the town where my parents live I think that is crazy but I guess they get business or they still wouldn't be open I just think that is a bit much and they are all down the same stretch of road :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That was an absolutely wonderful day! Remember the train that went across that bridge while we were there it was huge!


I do! It was mesmerising - as was that wonderful yarn shop and the supermarket, sigh!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> There are 8 pharmacies in the town where my parents live I think that is crazy but I guess they get business or they still wouldn't be open I just think that is a bit much and they are all down the same stretch of road :shock:


We have four in our tiny town with another two on the outskirts. I wonder how they all stay in business because three of them are about 25 yards apart!!! Must be a lot of sick people around here!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do! It was mesmerising - as was that wonderful yarn shop and the supermarket, sigh!!! xxxx


It was a wonderful day and I really miss you both!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am an emotional wreck today, haven't seen Michael since Tuesday morning I miss him so much and one of our sewing circle ladies lost her daughter yesterday...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a warm and sunny Florida. It was 91 degrees here yesterday. Loving it. Is supposed to stay warm thru this week. Had to run DH to lab this morning for blood work. Nothing to eat or drink since midnight.He was slightly grumpy. We have a business appt. this afternoon and I guess the drive will be about 45 mins. to get there. Nothing else much going on at the moment. Think I will try to start a knitting project for DD. Located this drop and found wrap pattern that I think she would rather like.Need to keep up the housework now so scheduling a room a day. Hope I can maintain that schedule????????????????Probably not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahaha

I need to go get ready for our appt. so will come back later to chat. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have four in our tiny town with another two on the outskirts. I wonder how they all stay in business because three of them are about 25 yards apart!!! Must be a lot of sick people around here!!!


It's that way here, too, though not quite that close! Crazy!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am an emotional wreck today, haven't seen Michael since Tuesday morning I miss him so much and one of our sewing circle ladies lost her daughter yesterday...


Sending many gentle hugs to you and condolences to your friend. 😇


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from France. Had a lovely day. We drove down to the river Loire for a picnic lunch. The tempersture was 18c. Then we drove bsck through a pretty town and had a walk round there and found a tiny little shop that was stacked from floor to ceiling with yarn and embroidery threads. The lady had bern there for 25 yrs and we had a lovely chat about knitting and of course jt eould have been rude tl leave empty handed!
off to collect the gks from nursery, I'll post some photos later. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning....Purly, I think we got some of your sunshine yesterday and it was very nice -- thank you!

PurpleFi - Looks like great fun in France. I love seeing the photos of the kids and Mr. P. I'm pretty sure he doesn't need a drawing lesson. The garden is proof that he is creative.

Linky...glad you like the spices and hope that you continue to get better. I was with DD#1 about 4 hours south of me almost all of last summer to help monitor her IV antibiotics and movement etc. after she got MRSA infection in her knee after surgery to repair the minescus. Sending gentle hugs.

I guess I'm bonkers too -- I've put a stuffed dog in each of the new cars as the "watch dog" to keep Grandparents, us, and kids safe while out driving. We keep our cars a very long time and each one of those stuffed animals was pretty bleached out from being in the sun all those years; but so far, they've done their job and kept everyone safe.

Wishing you all peace and happiness today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. Had a lovely day. We drove down to the river Loire for a picnic lunch. The tempersture was 18c. Then we drove bsck through a pretty town and had a walk round there and found a tiny little shop that was stacked from floor to ceiling with yarn and embroidery threads. The lady had bern there for 25 yrs and we had a lovely chat about knitting and of course jt eould have been rude tl leave empty handed!
> off to collect the gks from nursery, I'll post some photos later. Xxx


Wonderful day and such a treat to find that shop with all the yarn and threads! Have a great evening with the family.  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Funny you should say that. PLEASE don't tell anyone but I'm going to be a grandma again. I might be just a little excited. I have been told not to tell anyone but all of you aren't anyone are you! Got ages to wait but I had to share the news!


You haven't told us. Like I didn't tell you before I was allowed to! When is this one due? Susan's todo list has just grown again!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you had a good day! I went to Harrods once, many years ago. I bought an enormous spongy ball just because I wanted the biggest Harrod's bag!


that is so funny! Do you still have the bag?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was a wonderful day and I really miss you both!!!


Miss you too, lovely lady!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am an emotional wreck today, haven't seen Michael since Tuesday morning I miss him so much and one of our sewing circle ladies lost her daughter yesterday...


Oh dear, never rains but it pours dear! Sorry you're feeling so low, is Michael's mum coping better now or is there still any chance he could stay with you? Hang in there love, it will pass. Healing hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just thought you'd like to know I'm not having any more babies. xxx
> 
> Had a lovely day with all three gks. GS1 is nearly as tall as me, gk3 is chatting away and his latest word English word is 'Okey Dokey' . And LM3 is just full of smiles.


...as far as you know!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a warm and sunny Florida. It was 91 degrees here yesterday. Loving it. Is supposed to stay warm thru this week. Had to run DH to lab this morning for blood work. Nothing to eat or drink since midnight.He was slightly grumpy. We have a business appt. this afternoon and I guess the drive will be about 45 mins. to get there. Nothing else much going on at the moment. Think I will try to start a knitting project for DD. Located this drop and found wrap pattern that I think she would rather like.Need to keep up the housework now so scheduling a room a day. Hope I can maintain that schedule????????????????Probably not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahaha
> 
> I need to go get ready for our appt. so will come back later to chat. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Purly


I hate housework, my ethic is that if I can see it needs doing, I'll do it. I sometimes take my spectacles off!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not having any baby's either. The next thing will be GGK or GGK'S...oooh the thought, I'd feel ancient....
> 
> You sound relaxed purple. Thats as it should be....


not at all; they would make you feel young again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Susan & Purple, I know I need to use the chair but I'm determined it's only for now! I think you were very sensible to take your stick Purple. Take it easy & enjoy your holiday with all those GKs.


everyone is being very sensible. What happened?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's that way here, too, though not quite that close! Crazy!!!!


You must have walked past them a few times when you were here!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This is lovely. Getting back to you finally. I've had either a moderate flu or bad cold. Put me down for over a week. Another friend I've not had contact with had the same so it's going around. I slept and was a human vegetable. Just existed. Enough complaining. Just now caught up with laundry and housework. I had to take out 4 inches of knitting due to an error way back. We had two beautiful days.i can see grass that was under snow for months. Glad to be on tonight tho I'm getting sleepy and may not get far tonight. Be with you
> tomorrow.


It's good to have you back Jolly. And obviously feeling better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. Had a lovely day. We drove down to the river Loire for a picnic lunch. The tempersture was 18c. Then we drove bsck through a pretty town and had a walk round there and found a tiny little shop that was stacked from floor to ceiling with yarn and embroidery threads. The lady had bern there for 25 yrs and we had a lovely chat about knitting and of course jt eould have been rude tl leave empty handed!
> off to collect the gks from nursery, I'll post some photos later. Xxx


Thinking of you having a good time, keep it up!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hate housework, my ethic is that if I can see it needs doing, I'll do it. I sometimes take my spectacles off!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxxxxx


I'm right there with you!  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I used a chair so that i could go to the zoo with the baby and my kiddo's. It was the baby's first time and i didnt want to miss it , but could not have walked through the zoo i wouldnt have made it very far at all .... HECK im not so sure i would have made it to the entrance hahahaha.... I gues my point is that they are an aid for a reason. If you have to use one you have to use one .
> 
> Hello Ladies !
> Sorry about the pity party post before . I am on the road to recovery and am blessed to have so many care and take care of me
> ...


You deserve to be looked after. Just relax and get better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You must have walked past them a few times when you were here!! xxx


I know we did!!!! You have such a nice little town you live in. We really enjoyed our time there. Easy to walk to the shops and great transportation to just about anywhere!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Love all the pictures of all of you ladies
> 
> I realize that we never did sit in the room and knit with our lovely friends when they were here lol ... guess it is one for the bucket list
> I think the cottage looks absolutely beautiful !! Was it as nice in person?
> ...


I would love to just sit and knit with you Linky. Maybe one day...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. We are off for a drive around today. The gks have gone to nursery today. We are having a nice relaxing time.
> hang on in there Angela, give Jess my love.
> Hi Polly, hope you continue to feel better, sending you some French sunshine.
> Have a good day everyone xx


lovely. Such concentration.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would you be at the bottom of the seniority list if you took a management job? My friend's hub did that and when they cut new managers he lost his job and couldn't go back to his top of the seniority position he'd just left. I felt so bad for him. He had a nervous breakdown over it. Be careful. It's good to be near retirement. Gives you a feeling of security. My hub use to say he had enough reprimands in his folder to wall paper his room with them. He was tops at his job but had dopes for bosses. They tried to tell the guys down south they couldn't have radios on while working. So they all put a radio on their machines...couldn't fire them all. I think some of the bosses found flat tires on their cars if they got too obnoxious! Those men didn't stand for much nonsense. My hub retired with a nice pension...and a folder with much paper work. I think he burned it ceremoniously at the camp fire with his brother who worked there and retired from there too. I got so nervous when being evaluated even the last time when everyone said not to worry it didn't matter. Just liked to be looked on favorably.


I totally understand that. For years my work reports were graded A, then just before I retired I got one graded A- because they were only allowed to give out a few A's! I took the day off and wrote 3 pages of argument against it, then turned on the TV and watched the twin towers falling on the news. In the morning I tore up my notes. Some things aren't important in the run of things.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It is a work of love to be treasured. What do you use for paint?


the paint comes with the plates. I think it must be acrylic.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I did keep mine but didn't have much luck with the training! :x :x :x


mine too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am an emotional wreck today, haven't seen Michael since Tuesday morning I miss him so much and one of our sewing circle ladies lost her daughter yesterday...


no-one should lose a child. How old was she?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. Had a lovely day. We drove down to the river Loire for a picnic lunch. The tempersture was 18c. Then we drove bsck through a pretty town and had a walk round there and found a tiny little shop that was stacked from floor to ceiling with yarn and embroidery threads. The lady had bern there for 25 yrs and we had a lovely chat about knitting and of course jt eould have been rude tl leave empty handed!
> off to collect the gks from nursery, I'll post some photos later. Xxx


French knitting! Of course you couldn't leave empty handed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hate housework, my ethic is that if I can see it needs doing, I'll do it. I sometimes take my spectacles off!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxxxxx


I knew there had to be a good reason for being inflicted with short-sightedness!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I went with Sarah and Merlin to the midwife yesterday. She finally found the tiny heartbeat over mum's. Mum's went whoosh whoosh; Jellybean's went wocca-wocca, just like a Chinook, which tickled the parents who are both plane crazy. I just sat with an inane grin on my face. The I had tea with my boys.
Today I had the hygienist which wasn't so nice, though I love the feel of my teeth ATM! I hate it when they say well done for looking after your teeth - it sounds so condescending and makes me feel I must be in my second childhood. Silly people, I haven't ever left the first!
Nothing on tomorrow, but I'm feeling restless. I have things to do urgently but feel a day out coming on.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, never rains but it pours dear! Sorry you're feeling so low, is Michael's mum coping better now or is there still any chance he could stay with you? Hang in there love, it will pass. Healing hugs xxxxxxxx


he is not with his mum he is with his GM and she is not fond of us having him here but I will pray and hang onto the fact that she might change her mind.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> he is not with his mum he is with his GM and she is not fond of us having him here but I will pray and hang onto the fact that she might change her mind.


I know he would rather be with you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> no-one should lose a child. How old was she?


I am not sure she was going to her house to take her to have knee surgery and found her, I feel so very sad for her.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We DID go out today, again!. We decided we needed (wait for it) a new washing line as minew had snapped and I cangt get the knickers dry! OBTW, while we were out, we just happened to pop into a coffee shop......Then I came home and knitted after tea. I also bought a babay pattern again today, I just feel I have to buy something at the yarn stores and I dont need any yarn.

The statistic lady came this morning, and asked me all kinds of questions, on crime. She says the figures for the National crime statistics are based on my answers along with other intervewees. It was interesting.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We DID go out today, again!. We decided we needed (wait for it) a new washing line as minew had snapped and I cangt get the knickers dry! OBTW, while we were out, we just happened to pop into a coffee shop......Then I came home and knitted after tea. I also bought a babay pattern again today, I just feel I have to buy something at the yarn stores and I dont need any yarn.
> 
> The statistic lady came this morning, and asked me all kinds of questions, on crime. She says the figures for the National crime statistics are based on my answers along with other intervewees. It was interesting.


I completely understand I hate leaving a yarn store empty handed it feels.....wrong


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know we did!!!! You have such a nice little town you live in. We really enjoyed our time there. Easy to walk to the shops and great transportation to just about anywhere!


That says it all and I wouldn't really want to live anywhere else!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went with Sarah and Merlin to the midwife yesterday. She finally found the tiny heartbeat over mum's. Mum's went whoosh whoosh; Jellybean's went wocca-wocca, just like a Chinook, which tickled the parents who are both plane crazy. I just sat with an inane grin on my face. The I had tea with my boys.
> Today I had the hygienist which wasn't so nice, though I love the feel of my teeth ATM! I hate it when they say well done for looking after your teeth - it sounds so condescending and makes me feel I must be in my second childhood. Silly people, I haven't ever left the first!
> Nothing on tomorrow, but I'm feeling restless. I have things to do urgently but feel a day out coming on.


Maybe we can sort something out over Easter? Teeth feel lovely when they've been professionally cleaned but I loathe, hate and detest the process of getting there - Eurghhhhhh!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> he is not with his mum he is with his GM and she is not fond of us having him here but I will pray and hang onto the fact that she might change her mind.


I really hope so too love, he couldn't be in any better place than with you xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe we can sort something out over Easter? Teeth feel lovely when they've been professionally cleaned but I loathe, hate and detest the process of getting there - Eurghhhhhh!!!


this one actually hurt me as well. I didn't lamp her though.
We could perhaps meet up with Lifeline and Marshmallow over Easter. I love my trips to London, though I'm right off the underground.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> this one actually hurt me as well. I didn't lamp her though.
> We could perhaps meet up with Lifeline and Marshmallow over Easter. I love my trips to London, though I'm right off the underground.


wot about me :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We DID go out today, again!. We decided we needed (wait for it) a new washing line as minew had snapped and I cangt get the knickers dry! OBTW, while we were out, we just happened to pop into a coffee shop......Then I came home and knitted after tea. I also bought a babay pattern again today, I just feel I have to buy something at the yarn stores and I dont need any yarn.
> 
> The statistic lady came this morning, and asked me all kinds of questions, on crime. She says the figures for the National crime statistics are based on my answers along with other intervewees. It was interesting.


Sounds like a mostly fun day and the interview with the statistic lady sounds interesting! Hope you're having a relaxing evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That says it all and I wouldn't really want to live anywhere else!!


I don't blame you a bit!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I really hope so too love, he couldn't be in any better place than with you xxx


I wholeheartedly agree! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A couple of photos


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that is so funny! Do you still have the bag?


I still have my Selfridges' bag....it's not very big, but the bright yellow sure brings back some wonderful memories.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


Wonderful!!! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. Had a lovely day. We drove down to the river Loire for a picnic lunch. The tempersture was 18c. Then we drove bsck through a pretty town and had a walk round there and found a tiny little shop that was stacked from floor to ceiling with yarn and embroidery threads. The lady had bern there for 25 yrs and we had a lovely chat about knitting and of course jt eould have been rude tl leave empty handed!
> off to collect the gks from nursery, I'll post some photos later. Xxx


Only you could find that shop! Hope they had lots of purple yawn.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> that is so funny! Do you still have the bag?


No haven't got it now but I did use it lots, trying to impress!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm right there with you!  xxxooo


............and me!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> he is not with his mum he is with his GM and she is not fond of us having him here but I will pray and hang onto the fact that she might change her mind.


Thinking of you, I know how much you love that little boy & he loves you. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up again. Just got back from my choir, lots of fun tonight. 
I'm just off to bed as I have to be at the hospital before 7.30am tomorrow. Finally having my second cataract removed. I will be so pleased to get my glasses sorted out, although I will not need any glasses for distance. 
Love to you all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am not sure she was going to her house to take her to have knee surgery and found her, I feel so very sad for her.


She was 62 and had a heart attack!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's that way here, too, though not quite that close! Crazy!!!!


Tv commercials promise death to anyone not using whatever they have to sell.i expect the next commercial will be for meds to stop toenail fungus which could lead to a critical condition I think that's what keeps the drug stores open. I remember when the only tv meds were alka seltzer and aspirin. I appreciate the real life saving medicine but so much of the commercials are trying to scare people into buying their stuff.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Just got back from my choir, lots of fun tonight.
> I'm just off to bed as I have to be at the hospital before 7.30am tomorrow. Finally having my second cataract removed. I will be so pleased to get my glasses sorted out, although I will not need any glasses for distance.
> Love to you all.


Hope all goes well tomorrow and that you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. Had a lovely day. We drove down to the river Loire for a picnic lunch. The tempersture was 18c. Then we drove bsck through a pretty town and had a walk round there and found a tiny little shop that was stacked from floor to ceiling with yarn and embroidery threads. The lady had bern there for 25 yrs and we had a lovely chat about knitting and of course jt eould have been rude tl leave empty handed!
> off to collect the gks from nursery, I'll post some photos later. Xxx


That was like finding a treasure! Lucky you came upon it. My rule of etiquette is never leave a yarn shop empty handed...who could be so rude? So what color did you buy? . .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow and that you have a speedy recovery!


Me, too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hate housework, my ethic is that if I can see it needs doing, I'll do it. I sometimes take my spectacles off!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxxxxx


Wish I had thought of that! I'm in!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's good to have you back Jolly. And obviously feeling better.


Thank you. It's a comfort knowing you all are there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I totally understand that. For years my work reports were graded A, then just before I retired I got one graded A- because they were only allowed to give out a few A's! I took the day off and wrote 3 pages of argument against it, then turned on the TV and watched the twin towers falling on the news. In the morning I tore up my notes. Some things aren't important in the run of things.


You reminded me of a philosophy class I took. I gave super answered to the pro or con exam questions but got a C so I asked the professor what caused the grade to be so low. He said I gave excellent correct answered but he only gave high grades to those who had the same opinion as he did. Dumbest man I ever met!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the paint comes with the plates. I think it must be acrylic.


It was very perky!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I knew there had to be a good reason for being inflicted with short-sightedness!


And I can't see wrinkles on my face, yay!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


Lovely river..ours has ugly industry buildings, what a waste. I like your yarn choices.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I was diagnosed and had treatments for breast cancer, I opted to finish my projects for that year, prepare everything for the next year and then exit full time corporate employment. About a year later, I set up my own benefits consulting business where I helped employers provide the most competitive and cost efficient benefit plans (medical, dental, vision, disability, & life insurances plus all the investment and retirement benefits (pension,, 401k, stock purchase plans, etc.). I also negotiated with the insurance carriers and did all the IT set up for transfer of data and funds and did all the regulatory reporting to government agencies and to employees. It's quite a big job and I miss it -- what I did impacted so many people (employees) and was very important for the businesses regarding costs, etc. I was pretty busy for two years and then our DSIL was diagnosed with colon cancer and I became full-time care giver for our DGS and DSIL and DD. Once DGS was in pre-school, I took smaller jobs for the next 4 years, but the scheduling became hard and conflicted with trips we were planning to take so I just didn't take any more assignments; I decided last year to just close down the business rather than keep up the expenses of accounting reports, etc. I'll use my skills for volunteer work from now on.
> 
> Here's a photo of the two toddler bibs that fit a 1-3 year old and one of the baby bib that will fit up to about 18 mos. The baby bib is my design and I plan to tweak it a little more and put Tunisian crochet in the center so I can cross-stitch a design on the front. I'm not fond of the garter stitch in that area, but love it on the border. The next one will be made bigger and I'll write up the directions as I do it.


Those quilts are so cute, I was going to make some for the twins, but their mother doesn't use them


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> this one actually hurt me as well. I didn't lamp her though.
> We could perhaps meet up with Lifeline and Marshmallow over Easter. I love my trips to London, though I'm right off the underground.


I was going to PM you at some point about this. It would be great to meet, but would you mind too much if it didn't include MM? Haven't been too well this week so not had the mojo to do much more than function on the most basic level. Saw your message and wanted to respond. I have three weeks off, will let you know the dates to see what fits with all. Maybe we could meet at a café and not do much so that Chris can join us. Perhaps Chris or Londy can suggest something close to them. And Susan yes please if you can get here :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thinking of you Chris, hope all goes well and you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was going to PM you at some point about this. It would be great to meet, but would you mind too much if it didn't include MM? Haven't been too well this week so not had the mojo to do much more than function on the most basic level. Saw your message and wanted to respond. I have three weeks off, will let you know the dates to see what fits with all. Maybe we could meet at a café and not do much so that Chris can join us. Perhaps Chris or Londy can suggest something close to them. And Susan yes please if you can get here :thumbup:


So sorry you've not been well. It sounds as if you will be ready for a nice long break over Easter. Lots of genyle hugs coming your way. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from France, it's a bit cloudy today. We are going out with the family for a pizza at lunch time. I did a bit too much walking yesterday so I will just have to sit and knit today. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It looks very grey and drab out there. Today we are on school pick up,for GS2.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am ET and -2'C (28'F). I can see brown grass in my back yard.
Today is Friday the 13th and the start of the March break for anyone with school age kids, so a lot of people will be missing at work.

Every Friday the 13th, bikers ride to Port Dover for a get-together. Since the next Friday the 13th is in November, Port Dover is expecting a lot of bikers to show up today.

I need to straighten up my corner in the family room. I couldn't find 2 balls of black sock yarn in this pile. I need to get some clear storage boxes so I can see where stuff is without having to open every container I have.

This weekend is Warkworth Maple Festival. It's a little muddy but nice. The town has all the businesses open to show off their goods. Craft sales are set up in all the halls. The maple forest is a short bus ride away with maple syrup and pancakes and sausages waiting there. Last year I bought enough maple syrup to last us the year (it freezes nicely) and maple cookies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit cloudy today. We are going out with the family for a pizza at lunch time. I did a bit too much walking yesterday so I will just have to sit and knit today. :thumbup:


I like pizza. I'm the only one in my family who does so I don't get it too often. It sounds like a good day to knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Chrissy, hope everything is going well, Thinking about you.
Maybe later in the year. Im really going to try.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Nitz, Im putting coffee pot on, wish you could join me. have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Tv commercials promise death to anyone not using whatever they have to sell.i expect the next commercial will be for meds to stop toenail fungus which could lead to a critical condition I think that's what keeps the drug stores open. I remember when the only tv meds were alka seltzer and aspirin. I appreciate the real life saving medicine but so much of the commercials are trying to scare people into buying their stuff.


I swear that the drug stores up here exist to sell perfume and cosmetics. All of them make you go through their HUGE perfume section to get to the rest of the drug store where they may sell one brand of cold medicine. The perfume section has 50 brands of lipstick. Oh and there is a little bar at the back where you can get your prescription filled by the lone pharmacist but there are at least 3 girls in the perfume section who try to spray me as I run through.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Nitz, Im putting coffee pot on, wish you could join me. have a great day.


I'd love a tea if you have some extra hot water.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Just got back from my choir, lots of fun tonight.
> I'm just off to bed as I have to be at the hospital before 7.30am tomorrow. Finally having my second cataract removed. I will be so pleased to get my glasses sorted out, although I will not need any glasses for distance.
> Love to you all.


I wish you a speedy recover and perfect vision. At least for distance.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


Lovely landscape. I love being near the water.

I could use those colours. Is that embroidery floss? Are you planning to embroider something?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I completely understand I hate leaving a yarn store empty handed it feels.....wrong


I left a yarn store empty handed a week or so ago, when she sold her last cable to the person before me. The yarn was lovely but I only needed a cable. 
I ended up ordering online, and still don't have the cable.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
I hope the sun comes out for you soon.
Have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> this one actually hurt me as well. I didn't lamp her though.
> We could perhaps meet up with Lifeline and Marshmallow over Easter. I love my trips to London, though I'm right off the underground.


....or we could have a day at the seaside.......!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> wot about me :roll:


Wait for it...........!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


Both very yummy!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like pizza. I'm the only one in my family who does so I don't get it too often. It sounds like a good day to knit.


Come and join us for pizza. They serve the best pizza I have ever had. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Just got back from my choir, lots of fun tonight.
> I'm just off to bed as I have to be at the hospital before 7.30am tomorrow. Finally having my second cataract removed. I will be so pleased to get my glasses sorted out, although I will not need any glasses for distance.
> Love to you all.


Thinking of you, know it will go well and the results will be good. See you soon! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Tv commercials promise death to anyone not using whatever they have to sell.i expect the next commercial will be for meds to stop toenail fungus which could lead to a critical condition I think that's what keeps the drug stores open. I remember when the only tv meds were alka seltzer and aspirin. I appreciate the real life saving medicine but so much of the commercials are trying to scare people into buying their stuff.


....and all the ads that keep appearing on my computer; miracle weight loss pills, woman of 70 looks 45 with one simple trick etc, etc. I don't believe a word of it but there are gullible people out there who do!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You reminded me of a philosophy class I took. I gave super answered to the pro or con exam questions but got a C so I asked the professor what caused the grade to be so low. He said I gave excellent correct answered but he only gave high grades to those who had the same opinion as he did. Dumbest man I ever met!


What an ego!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was going to PM you at some point about this. It would be great to meet, but would you mind too much if it didn't include MM? Haven't been too well this week so not had the mojo to do much more than function on the most basic level. Saw your message and wanted to respond. I have three weeks off, will let you know the dates to see what fits with all. Maybe we could meet at a café and not do much so that Chris can join us. Perhaps Chris or Londy can suggest something close to them. And Susan yes please if you can get here :thumbup:


Haha, if I were MM, you'd have to drag me, kicking and screaming, to meet up with us lot!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am ET and -2'C (28'F). I can see brown grass in my back yard.
> Today is Friday the 13th and the start of the March break for anyone with school age kids, so a lot of people will be missing at work.
> 
> Every Friday the 13th, bikers ride to Port Dover for a get-together. Since the next Friday the 13th is in November, Port Dover is expecting a lot of bikers to show up today.
> ...


That sounds lovely Nitz, especially syrup, pancakes and sausages!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Those quilts are so cute, I was going to make some for the twins, but their mother doesn't use them


She might by the time they are toddlers and are eating table food with their hands....these are designed to be soft and washable.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I was going to PM you at some point about this. It would be great to meet, but would you mind too much if it didn't include MM? Haven't been too well this week so not had the mojo to do much more than function on the most basic level. Saw your message and wanted to respond. I have three weeks off, will let you know the dates to see what fits with all. Maybe we could meet at a café and not do much so that Chris can join us. Perhaps Chris or Londy can suggest something close to them. And Susan yes please if you can get here :thumbup:


Sorry you arent so good. I would love to meet up with you but still can't walk any distance! We could always meet up at the cafe where I volunteer then you could go through Greenwich Park? Just let me know when & where & I will try & get there. Could always get Mr B To play taxi, within reason!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am ET and -2'C (28'F). I can see brown grass in my back yard.
> Today is Friday the 13th and the start of the March break for anyone with school age kids, so a lot of people will be missing at work.
> 
> Every Friday the 13th, bikers ride to Port Dover for a get-together. Since the next Friday the 13th is in November, Port Dover is expecting a lot of bikers to show up today.
> ...


Sounds like a good weekend, hope you have fun, enjoy your maple syrup.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Had my eye op at 11am this morning, got home at 12.45! All went well, can see really at the moment, hope it stays like it! So relieved. Thank you for all your good wishes. Love you all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies.Another beautiful warm day here. After our business meeting yesterday, I had found a Tuesday Mornng store and went to it after the meeting. They usually have some lovely yarn on sale that I could not afford to pay full price for.They didn't disappoint. I got two skeins of a lovely olive green sock yarn, a skein of burnt orange sock yarn and three skeins of a varigated chunky yarn. Also found the cutest hot pink plastic rain coat for Daisy. She is adorable in it. DH and I are going back this weekend when we have more tme to shop. They have such great garden decorations.Love having a front porch. We enjoyed sitting out there last evening. Our neighbors are so friendly. Everyone stops to chat or wave as they drive by.

Chrissy thinking of you today especilly and praying you have great success for your surgery.

Purple love the yarn you picked out. Sounds like you are having a wonderful relaxing time with the family in France.
I love pizza, can I come with you for lunch. Love all the pics, please keep them coming.

Londy I think I will follow your suggestion for cleaning. lol Told my hubby, he thought it was great.

Binky hope things work out for you to see Michael. Where has his GM been all this time, you and the famiy are the ones who have taken care of him. Sweet hugs for you dear girl.

Linky glad youare doing much better and soon going home to fmily. Know Jess has taken excellant care of you as she is such a sweet person. Hope we can all get together again sometime.

Nitzi talking about pancakes and Maple syrup made me hungry. I have a jug of Maple syrup in my cupboard here. need to use it soon.

Pam hope all is well with you??? Have to go to the store to get Corned Beef and fixings for St. Patricks Day. Not fond of it, but DH loves it. Are fixing traditional foods also????


Rookie love your bibs. Just wish I had some little ones to make them for.Going to meet DGS's girlfriend tomorrow. They are coming for an early dinner. They are very serious but he has to finish his PhD program he states before they can marry.So I may knit up some bibs for if they have children in the future.Await your pattern dear.

GS have a grand time with GS2 after school pick up. Do you cook corned beef for St. Paddy's Day????They have parades and such here in the states to celebrate.

Saxy Have you been able to get out and about to enjoy the warmer weather dear???You are always so busy with your committee work, and family, that I hope you are taking advantage of the better weather to get in some relaxation and fresh air.

Lifeline wish I could be there for your get together, but know you girls will have the best time. Sorry to hear you are so tired, but hopefully the weeks away from work will rejuvenate you.

Jolly I agree with you about the commericals for all these drugs. When I listen to all the side effects I wonder who in their right mind would want to take them???

Well I need to be off and get my day under way. Going to take DH to dialysis and then off to the nail salon. Also need to stop to buy some fish for dinner. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies.Another beautiful warm day here. After our business meeting yesterday, I had found a Tuesday Mornng store and went to it after the meeting. They usually have some lovely yarn on sale that I could not afford to pay full price for.They didn't disappoint. I got two skeins of a lovely olive green sock yarn, a skein of burnt orange sock yarn and three skeins of a varigated chunky yarn. Also found the cutest hot pink plastic rain coat for Daisy. She is adorable in it. DH and I are going back this weekend when we have more tme to shop. They have such great garden decorations.Love having a front porch. We enjoyed sitting out there last evening. Our neighbors are so friendly. Everyone stops to chat or wave as they drive by.

Chrissy thinking of you today especilly and praying you have great success for your surgery.

Purple love the yarn you picked out. Sounds like you are having a wonderful relaxing time with the family in France.
I love pizza, can I come with you for lunch. Love all the pics, please keep them coming.

Londy I think I will follow your suggestion for cleaning. lol Told my hubby, he thought it was great.

Binky hope things work out for you to see Michael. Where has his GM been all this time, you and the famiy are the ones who have taken care of him. Sweet hugs for you dear girl.

Linky glad youare doing much better and soon going home to fmily. Know Jess has taken excellant care of you as she is such a sweet person. Hope we can all get together again sometime.

Nitzi talking about pancakes and Maple syrup made me hungry. I have a jug of Maple syrup in my cupboard here. need to use it soon.

Pam hope all is well with you??? Have to go to the store to get Corned Beef and fixings for St. Patricks Day. Not fond of it, but DH loves it. Are fixing traditional foods also????


Rookie love your bibs. Just wish I had some little ones to make them for.Going to meet DGS's girlfriend tomorrow. They are coming for an early dinner. They are very serious but he has to finish his PhD program he states before they can marry.So I may knit up some bibs for if they have children in the future.Await your pattern dear.

GS have a grand time with GS2 after school pick up. Do you cook corned beef for St. Paddy's Day????They have parades and such here in the states to celebrate.

Saxy Have you been able to get out and about to enjoy the warmer weather dear???You are always so busy with your committee work, and family, that I hope you are taking advantage of the better weather to get in some relaxation and fresh air.

Lifeline wish I could be there for your get together, but know you girls will have the best time. Sorry to hear you are so tired, but hopefully the weeks away from work will rejuvenate you.

Jolly I agree with you about the commericals for all these drugs. When I listen to all the side effects I wonder who in their right mind would want to take them???

Well I need to be off and get my day under way. Going to take DH to dialysis and then off to the nail salon. Also need to stop to buy some fish for dinner. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry you arent so good. I would love to meet up with you but still can't walk any distance! We could always meet up at the cafe where I volunteer then you could go through Greenwich Park? Just let me know when & where & I will try & get there. Could always get Mr B To play taxi, within reason!


Chris, you know I am always happy to give you a lift, you are so near me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Had my eye op at 11am this morning, got home at 12.45! All went well, can see really at the moment, hope it stays like it! So relieved. Thank you for all your good wishes. Love you all.


Excellent news and all over so quickly!! Very happy you can see well, will give you a call soon, see if we can sort out meeting up! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Pearly, never heard of corned beef for St. Paddy's Day but sounds like a good idea, I love Corned Beef hash!! I think they have a parade in central London, which has grown over the last 10 years but I suspect it just finishes up as a drunken mess, so think I'll stay away!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from lunch and having a rest. Pizza was lovely and gs3 did very well with his. Going to have a coffee and knit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was going to PM you at some point about this. It would be great to meet, but would you mind too much if it didn't include MM? Haven't been too well this week so not had the mojo to do much more than function on the most basic level. Saw your message and wanted to respond. I have three weeks off, will let you know the dates to see what fits with all. Maybe we could meet at a café and not do much so that Chris can join us. Perhaps Chris or Londy can suggest something close to them. And Susan yes please if you can get here :thumbup:


I'm so sorry, Rebecca, that you haven't been feeling well. Sending you gentle and healing vibes and hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit cloudy today. We are going out with the family for a pizza at lunch time. I did a bit too much walking yesterday so I will just have to sit and knit today. :thumbup:


That sounds like a good plan for your day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am ET and -2'C (28'F). I can see brown grass in my back yard.
> Today is Friday the 13th and the start of the March break for anyone with school age kids, so a lot of people will be missing at work.
> 
> Every Friday the 13th, bikers ride to Port Dover for a get-together. Since the next Friday the 13th is in November, Port Dover is expecting a lot of bikers to show up today.
> ...


That sounds like a fun (and yummy festival).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Had my eye op at 11am this morning, got home at 12.45! All went well, can see really at the moment, hope it stays like it! So relieved. Thank you for all your good wishes. Love you all.


So glad it went well for you, Chrissy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from lunch and having a rest. Pizza was lovely and gs3 did very well with his. Going to have a coffee and knit.


Wonderful photos! Your dessert looks yummy!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from lunch and having a rest. Pizza was lovely and gs3 did very well with his. Going to have a coffee and knit.


*WOW!!!!*


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done Chris, now have a good rest. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from lunch and having a rest. Pizza was lovely and gs3 did very well with his. Going to have a coffee and knit.


Glad you are having such a lovely time...the pizza and dessert look yummy!

We have St. Patrick's Day here and because Chicago has such a huge Irish population (almost as big as Boston's) there's always lots of revelry with corned beef and green beer (just food coloring). We're not of Irish descent, but go along with the celebrating anyway because we love corned beef with the new potatoes with butter/parsley/garlic and dill. I like the cabbage also, but DH doesn't....and that's a good thing if you know what I mean?!

For all the Dr.Who fans who are knitters:
http://www.aiguilles-magiques.com/?Miniature-Tardis&lang=en

I have my computer back from the tech -- they didn't reload the programs as they were supposed to so I'm spending my morning on the computer -- great excuse to check into KP every few minutes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you are having such a lovely time...the pizza and dessert look yummy!
> 
> We have St. Patrick's Day here and because Chicago has such a huge Irish population (almost as big as Boston's) there's always lots of revelry with corned beef and green beer (just food coloring). We're not of Irish descent, but go along with the celebrating anyway because we love corned beef with the new potatoes with butter/parsley/garlic and dill. I like the cabbage also, but DH doesn't....and that's a good thing if you know what I mean?!
> 
> ...


Haha, that's sweet!! x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley...I don't celebrate St Patrick's day. It's the Irish that do.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm here at DS,s alone. Well it feels like alone. DS and DIL havent come in from work yet. GS 2 is feeling tired and ill, so I've given him a paracetamol and he's gone to bed. Gs1 is just making a fleeting visit because he's going to stop at his friends and goes out at 5pm....yep....Friday's are working well for me to see everyone instead of Wednesday's. NOT


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> wot about me :roll:


that would be wonderful!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


love it all!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Just got back from my choir, lots of fun tonight.
> I'm just off to bed as I have to be at the hospital before 7.30am tomorrow. Finally having my second cataract removed. I will be so pleased to get my glasses sorted out, although I will not need any glasses for distance.
> Love to you all.


my brother felt like a new man after his second cataract was removed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She was 62 and had a heart attack!


How devastating. 62 is too young.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You reminded me of a philosophy class I took. I gave super answered to the pro or con exam questions but got a C so I asked the professor what caused the grade to be so low. He said I gave excellent correct answered but he only gave high grades to those who had the same opinion as he did. Dumbest man I ever met!


No, just a man.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm here at DS,s alone. Well it feels like alone. DS and DIL havent come in from work yet. GS 2 is feeling tired and ill, so I've given him a paracetamol and he's gone to bed. Gs1 is just making a fleeting visit because he's going to stop at his friends and goes out at 5pm....yep....Friday's are working well for me to see everyone instead of Wednesday's. NOT


You are never alone with CONNECTIONS xxxxxx

Hope gs2 feels better soon and have a quick cuddle with Gs1. Hope you've taken your knitting with you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, that's sweet!! x


http://www.myfoxchicago.com/story/28423988/parade

Further proof that people go completely bonkers for St. Patrick's Day. When I worked downtown Chicago, I was in a building right across the street from the river and it's quite the sight.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am ET and -2'C (28'F). I can see brown grass in my back yard.
> Today is Friday the 13th and the start of the March break for anyone with school age kids, so a lot of people will be missing at work.
> 
> Every Friday the 13th, bikers ride to Port Dover for a get-together. Since the next Friday the 13th is in November, Port Dover is expecting a lot of bikers to show up today.
> ...


All of mine are clear and I love it so easy like you said without pulling them all out and opening each one! bbbbrrr it is still cold there when do you normally warm up? we have been in the 60's the past three days it is lovely, but pouring down rain at the moment.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm here at DS,s alone. Well it feels like alone. DS and DIL havent come in from work yet. GS 2 is feeling tired and ill, so I've given him a paracetamol and he's gone to bed. Gs1 is just making a fleeting visit because he's going to stop at his friends and goes out at 5pm....yep....Friday's are working well for me to see everyone instead of Wednesday's. NOT


Enjoy the peace!! Hope GS2 feels better very soon xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.myfoxchicago.com/story/28423988/parade
> 
> Further proof that people go completely bonkers for St. Patrick's Day. When I worked downtown Chicago, I was in a building right across the street from the river and it's quite the sight.


Oh my!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies.Another beautiful warm day here. After our business meeting yesterday, I had found a Tuesday Mornng store and went to it after the meeting. They usually have some lovely yarn on sale that I could not afford to pay full price for.They didn't disappoint. I got two skeins of a lovely olive green sock yarn, a skein of burnt orange sock yarn and three skeins of a varigated chunky yarn. Also found the cutest hot pink plastic rain coat for Daisy. She is adorable in it. DH and I are going back this weekend when we have more tme to shop. They have such great garden decorations.Love having a front porch. We enjoyed sitting out there last evening. Our neighbors are so friendly. Everyone stops to chat or wave as they drive by.
> 
> Chrissy thinking of you today especilly and praying you have great success for your surgery.
> 
> ...


St. Patrick's Day is my daughters birthday and the only way I like the corned beef is a Reuben and I recently found a recipe to make a casserole with the reuben ingredients it sounds good so might give that a try, Michael's Grandma has always been around just didn't want to be put out I think is a good word for it or something along those lines


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you are having such a lovely time...the pizza and dessert look yummy!
> 
> We have St. Patrick's Day here and because Chicago has such a huge Irish population (almost as big as Boston's) there's always lots of revelry with corned beef and green beer (just food coloring). We're not of Irish descent, but go along with the celebrating anyway because we love corned beef with the new potatoes with butter/parsley/garlic and dill. I like the cabbage also, but DH doesn't....and that's a good thing if you know what I mean?!
> 
> ...


I think I know what will do with the rest of the yarn I have leftover from making my dad the hat with the tardis on it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry you arent so good. I would love to meet up with you but still can't walk any distance! We could always meet up at the cafe where I volunteer then you could go through Greenwich Park? Just let me know when & where & I will try & get there. Could always get Mr B To play taxi, within reason!


That could be a good plan or meet up and have a long lunch somewhere, then after have the option to go home or track down a yarn shop etc


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well today is mine and Linky's dad's birthday so I am off to go see him for a little bit then sewing circle tonight, it is raining but almost 60 but will be a little chilly due to the rain but I need to run so I can get back here.

Purple your lunch looked great I like pizza occasionally we have it way to much for me though, dessert looked yummy too!

Chrissy glad that all went well and you are back home and resting 

Gs sorry that Friday's are not working out for you to see the family maybe a change back?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a fun (and yummy festival).


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Had my eye op at 11am this morning, got home at 12.45! All went well, can see really at the moment, hope it stays like it! So relieved. Thank you for all your good wishes. Love you all.


Great news :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm here at DS,s alone. Well it feels like alone. DS and DIL havent come in from work yet. GS 2 is feeling tired and ill, so I've given him a paracetamol and he's gone to bed. Gs1 is just making a fleeting visit because he's going to stop at his friends and goes out at 5pm....yep....Friday's are working well for me to see everyone instead of Wednesday's. NOT


Oh how sad, I feel for you :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well today is mine and Linky's dad's birthday so I am off to go see him for a little bit then sewing circle tonight, it is raining but almost 60 but will be a little chilly due to the rain but I need to run so I can get back here.
> 
> Purple your lunch looked great I like pizza occasionally we have it way to much for me though, dessert looked yummy too!
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to your Dad


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> St. Patrick's Day is my daughters birthday and the only way I like the corned beef is a Reuben and I recently found a recipe to make a casserole with the reuben ingredients it sounds good so might give that a try, Michael's Grandma has always been around just didn't want to be put out I think is a good word for it or something along those lines


What's a Reuben dear?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was going to PM you at some point about this. It would be great to meet, but would you mind too much if it didn't include MM? Haven't been too well this week so not had the mojo to do much more than function on the most basic level. Saw your message and wanted to respond. I have three weeks off, will let you know the dates to see what fits with all. Maybe we could meet at a café and not do much so that Chris can join us. Perhaps Chris or Londy can suggest something close to them. And Susan yes please if you can get here :thumbup:


That really sounds good, though both Susan and I would probably want to do a bit more than just sit in a cafe, having travelled to get there. It would certainly be a brilliant start to the day. I'll go with the flow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well today is mine and Linky's dad's birthday so I am off to go see him for a little bit then sewing circle tonight, it is raining but almost 60 but will be a little chilly due to the rain but I need to run so I can get back here.
> 
> Purple your lunch looked great I like pizza occasionally we have it way to much for me though, dessert looked yummy too!
> 
> ...


I nearly had a heart attack when I mis-read that and thought it was YOUR birthday and I'd missed it!! Please wish your dear Daddy a very happy birthday from me! Hugs for him, you and Linky if you see her!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....or we could have a day at the seaside.......!!


we can do that as well. Not on the same day though!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> we can do that as well. Not on the same day though!


You just tell me where I have to be and when and if I can, I will be there!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Enjoy the peace!! Hope GS2 feels better very soon xxx


From me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pearly, never heard of corned beef for St. Paddy's Day but sounds like a good idea, I love Corned Beef hash!! I think they have a parade in central London, which has grown over the last 10 years but I suspect it just finishes up as a drunken mess, so think I'll stay away!! xxx


I love corned beef hash as well, though I never heard of it's being particularly Irish. We celebrate St George's Day only.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well today is mine and Linky's dad's birthday so I am off to go see him for a little bit then sewing circle tonight, it is raining but almost 60 but will be a little chilly due to the rain but I need to run so I can get back here.
> 
> Purple your lunch looked great I like pizza occasionally we have it way to much for me though, dessert looked yummy too!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your dear dad, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh how sad, I feel for you :|


I do, too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from lunch and having a rest. Pizza was lovely and gs3 did very well with his. Going to have a coffee and knit.


did he eat ALL of that? Your dessert looks very French and very edible.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm here at DS,s alone. Well it feels like alone. DS and DIL havent come in from work yet. GS 2 is feeling tired and ill, so I've given him a paracetamol and he's gone to bed. Gs1 is just making a fleeting visit because he's going to stop at his friends and goes out at 5pm....yep....Friday's are working well for me to see everyone instead of Wednesday's. NOT


You obviously need to go back to Wednesdays. Time with family is precious enough not to be wasted.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What's a Reuben dear?


Just what I was wondering. If it's made with corned beef it is probably very nice.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I nearly had a heart attack when I mis-read that and thought it was YOUR birthday and I'd missed it!! Please wish your dear Daddy a very happy birthday from me! Hugs for him, you and Linky if you see her!! xxx


Yeah! Group hug. I'm in for that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Just what I was wondering. If it's made with corned beef it is probably very nice.


It's a sandwich made with corned beef and sauerkraut and swiss cheese on rye bread. We like horseradish on it, too. Yummy!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You just tell me where I have to be and when and if I can, I will be there!!!


I think we should do London during the Easter break, then Worthing once the kids are back at school.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a sandwich made with corned beef and sauerkraut and swiss cheese on rye bread. We like horseradish on it, too. Yummy!


O....k! I can go with the corned beef and Swiss cheese but you can keep the sauerkraut and horseradish thanks!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I think we should do London during the Easter break, then Worthing once the kids are back at school.


Sounds like a plan but then Rebecca won't get to the seaside!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a plan but then Rebecca won't get to the seaside!!


that's true. OK we may have to fit in both over Easter. We haven't had our orders for grannying yet. I'm expecting to be quite busy again, but two days off isn't too much to ask! I am NOT free on Mon 31st, Tues 7th. Wed 8th eve, Tue 14th, Wed 15th, Fri 17th for a few days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> St. Patrick's Day is my daughters birthday and the only way I like the corned beef is a Reuben and I recently found a recipe to make a casserole with the reuben ingredients it sounds good so might give that a try, Michael's Grandma has always been around just didn't want to be put out I think is a good word for it or something along those lines


There's also a very good Reuben dip recipe --

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/hot-reuben-dip

that is excellent.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry didn't realize you folks in the UK don't celebrate St. Paddy's day. I have a little Irish in me, more Welsh and Scottish. GGparents from Wales. I don't particularly like corn beef but do fix it in the crock pot, since DH is such a fan of it. That is all the celebrating we do.

Could one of you kind ladies give me instructions on how to post pictures. I had some, but have lost them and don't remember what to do. I am such a dummy about tech things. Thanks anyone who can help.

Well time to go get DH. Try to check back in later. xxx Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky tell you DF Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Excellent news and all over so quickly!! Very happy you can see well, will give you a call soon, see if we can sort out meeting up! xxx


Looking forward to seeing you very soon, so glad today is over with!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> did he eat ALL of that? Your dessert looks very French and very e.ible.


He managed nearly half. I had one the same size(small) and l couldn't finish mine. The desserts were four little ones and an espresso.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday to Linky and Binkys dad xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Chris, you know I am always happy to give you a lift, you are so near me!! xxx


I know you would & you know how much I appriciate it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You just tell me where I have to be and when and if I can, I will be there!!!


Same for me,knee permiting
:thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from lunch and having a rest. Pizza was lovely and gs3 did very well with his. Going to have a coffee and knit.


Yum yum looks good. Your family are looking great


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that's true. OK we may have to fit in both over Easter. We haven't had our orders for grannying yet. I'm expecting to be quite busy again, but two days off isn't too much to ask! I am NOT free on Mon 31st, Tues 7th. Wed 8th eve, Tue 14th, Wed 15th, Fri 17th for a few days.


Sure we can fit something in around that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry didn't realize you folks in the UK don't celebrate St. Paddy's day. I have a little Irish in me, more Welsh and Scottish. GGparents from Wales. I don't particularly like corn beef but do fix it in the crock pot, since DH is such a fan of it. That is all the celebrating we do.
> 
> Could one of you kind ladies give me instructions on how to post pictures. I had some, but have lost them and don't remember what to do. I am such a dummy about tech things. Thanks anyone who can help.
> 
> Well time to go get DH. Try to check back in later. xxx Purly


Pearly, when you are post a reply, click on 'Choose File' in the box below the reply box. That will bring up your pictures. Open the one you want to post and click 'Send'. Good luck!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> That could be a good plan or meet up and have a long lunch somewhere, then after have the option to go home or track down a yarn shop etc


If it's doable for me I'll be there, I'll just pop loads of pills. I'm sure something can be sorted. Im not doing anything during the Easter holidays...yet"


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He managed nearly half. I had one the same size(small) and l couldn't finish mine. The desserts were four little ones and an espresso.


A lot of good European restaurants seem to do that - four 'tasters' on one plate. I think they call it an Alouette or similar.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sure we can fit something in around that!


suggestions anyone?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> O....k! I can go with the corned beef and Swiss cheese but you can keep the sauerkraut and horseradish thanks!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's also a very good Reuben dip recipe --
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/hot-reuben-dip
> 
> that is excellent.


Yummy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


>


Some places put pickled cabbage (not quite sauerkraut) and Thousand Island Dressing on the sandwiches and I like those much better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some places put pickled cabbage (not quite sauerkraut) and Thousand Island Dressing on the sandwiches and I like those much better.


I've had it with the Thousand Island and it is good. Will have to look for pickled cabbage and see how we like that. Thanks!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. Gs3 and l have just had our morning drinks. Off to watch gs1 play football and then go swimming with the boys, LM2 hasn't had all her injections yet so she is going with Mummy to visit her aunt.
Hope you are all having a good weekend. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a great weekend everyone. The sun is shinning here and I hope it stays that way :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goods morning from a grey NE England. Ive noithing planned today, /i hope. I'll catch up o yesterday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Gs3 and l have just had our morning drinks. Off to watch gs1 play football and then go swimming with the boys, LM2 hasn't had all her injections yet so she is going with Mummy to visit her aunt.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend. Xx


Good morning!! Sounds like a lovely day you have planned, enjoy!! I am going out for a walk to the shops when I have drunk my coffee, I am trying to arrange a day out with my Zumba girls, it looks like Tulips at Pashley Manor by coach at the moment but I need the brochure! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. The sun is shinning here and I hope it stays that way :thumbup:


It's a bit cooler today, only 9'C but, yes, the sun is shining!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning every one. It is still pitch black outside here as it is only 6 am. Daisy woke me up and thinking she wanted to go outside for potty time, I got up to take her. Jokes on me she just was bored and wanted to play while I am now wide awake. She is now curled up with her Daddy sleeping. lol

Is supposed to contiue to be warm, hope the weatherman is right. DGS is bringing his girlfriend down to meet us today. They have been dating for over a year and she flew in from Vermont where she works for one of the colleges. We are going out for an early dinner and then they will head back to Gainesville. Looking forward to a lovely afternoon.

Purple your plans for the day sound lovely. Enjoy the time with the youngsters.

Londy hope youu find the brochure you are looking for. Whata fun time you will have with your Zumba girls.

GS Hope your day is fun filled and relaxing. Did you finally get to eet up with some of the family yesterdy. Hope GS2 is feeling better.

Well I may try to catch a few winks before the day starts. Catch everyone a little later. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

purley...Just after I had my moan,yesterday, Everyone came in, and things were back to normal. I think it might have been me, moaning for nothing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning every one. It is still pitch black outside here as it is only 6 am. Daisy woke me up and thinking she wanted to go outside for potty time, I got up to take her. Jokes on me she just was bored and wanted to play while I am now wide awake. She is now curled up with her Daddy sleeping. lol
> 
> Is supposed to contiue to be warm, hope the weatherman is right. DGS is bringing his girlfriend down to meet us today. They have been dating for over a year and she flew in from Vermont where she works for one of the colleges. We are going out for an early dinner and then they will head back to Gainesville. Looking forward to a lovely afternoon.
> 
> ...


So sorry you had such an early start dear, I know you can't afford to take a chance where doggy potty breaks are concerned!!! Hope the meet up with your DGS and his lady is wonderful, have a lovely dinner!Now, back to sleep with you!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. The sun is shinning here and I hope it stays that way :thumbup:


Same to you, not hopeful about the weather though! It's very cloudy here ATM.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Gs3 and l have just had our morning drinks. Off to watch gs1 play football and then go swimming with the boys, LM2 hasn't had all her injections yet so she is going with Mummy to visit her aunt.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend. Xx


Enjoy your day!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

O


pearlone said:


> Morning every one. It is still pitch black outside here as it is only 6 am. Daisy woke me up and thinking she wanted to go outside for potty time, I got up to take her. Jokes on me she just was bored and wanted to play while I am now wide awake. She is now curled up with her Daddy sleeping. lol
> 
> Is supposed to contiue to be warm, hope the weatherman is right. DGS is bringing his girlfriend down to meet us today. They have been dating for over a year and she flew in from Vermont where she works for one of the colleges. We are going out for an early dinner and then they will head back to Gainesville. Looking forward to a lovely afternoon.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, hope your dinner goes well wi your DGS & his girlfriend, I'm sure it will. Have you met her before? Sorry your baby got you up so early!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought I would share with you my Little O. He had to dress as a pirate at nursery. Hope you can see the skull & crossbones wearing glasses just like my boy! His mummy is clever.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share with you my Little O. He had to dress as a pirate at nursery. Hope you can see the skull & crossbones wearing glasses just like my boy! His mummy is clever.


Good morning, everyone! What an adorable picture, Chrissy!

We've got some much needed rain here this morning. Mr Ric discovered a major plumbing problem last night so will be working on that today and hopefully get it taken care of but it sounds like it could be an extensive fix. In the meantime, he's shut off the water.  Glad I got my laundry done the other day!

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Y


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, everyone! What an adorable picture, Chrissy!
> 
> We've got some much needed rain here this morning. Mr Ric discovered a major plumbing problem last night so will be working on that today and hopefully get it taken care of but it sounds like it could be an extensive fix. In the meantime, he's shut off the water.  Glad I got my laundry done the other day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I was sent lots of photos with his friends, they all looked so cute, I just love him, he is cute & so funny. He's the one who is going to be a big brother! Sorry to hear about your water problems. Hope Mr R can fix it for you soon. Hope you have water in your kettle?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Y
> 
> Thanks Pam, I was sent lots of photos with his friends, they all looked so cute, I just love him, he is cute & so funny. He's the one who is going to be a big brother! Sorry to hear about your water problems. Hope Mr R can fix it for you soon. Hope you have water in your kettle?


Thanks, Chrissy. Luckily I had gotten the coffee maker ready for this morning, so won't go without that!  All will be well eventually, just a nuisance now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share with you my Little O. He had to dress as a pirate at nursery. Hope you can see the skull & crossbones wearing glasses just like my boy! His mummy is clever.


 Ha-Haarrrrrr, he looks the business, shiver me timbers, clever mum!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lI am gutted. I tried to repair my little sideboard in the lounge, the floor of the drawer was sagging where we had put too much in it. Gave the front a bit of a whack through several layers of tea-towel to push it all together again and this is what happened! I have put some filler in it and am going to try to blend the colour in with.....something, when it is dry. I feel like having a good cry now!   
On a lighter note, here are some Spring-ish trees at the end of my road


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I am gutted. I tried to repair my little sideboard in the lounge, the floor of the drawer was sagging where we had put too much in it. Gave the front a bit of a whack through several layers of tea-towel to push it R all together again and this is what happened! I have put some filler in it and am going to try to blend the colour in with.....something, when it is dry. I feel like having a good cry now!


Oh dear, can't see a picture if had posted one? Let know if you want Mr Fix it B to see if he can help?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Oh dear, can't see a picture if had posted one? Let know if you want Mr Fix it B to see if he can help?


Thanks love, that's very sweet of you. I will just see how the colour blends in first! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, that's very sweet of you. I will just see how the colour blends in first! xxx


No problem. I'll PM you soon about a coffee meet up!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No problem. I'll PM you soon about a coffee meet up!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, that's very sweet of you. I will just see how the colour blends in first! xxx


Oh, no! If you were closer (in the same country), I'd send Mr Ric over to help you out. Many hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Chrissy your little O is adorable. His Mom did a great job putting his outfit together.

Londy at our hardware stores they have these pencil type things to color in cracks in furniture. They come in a wide variety of colors. Do you have anything like it over there??They do a fairly good job covering cracks.

GS It is okay to moan when you hope to see family and you think they fizzled out on you. Glad they all showed up and a happy time was had by all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive done a good amount of knitting today. DH made omelettes and we listened to a play and program on the wireless, so it helped me knit.....I may get it ewn up on Monday if I knit tomorrow. Although DH will probably want to go somewhere.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share with you my Little O. He had to dress as a pirate at nursery. Hope you can see the skull & crossbones wearing glasses just like my boy! His mummy is clever.


Did he get dressed up for comic relief? He looks cool.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, everyone! What an adorable picture, Chrissy!
> 
> We've got some much needed rain here this morning. Mr Ric discovered a major plumbing problem last night so will be working on that today and hopefully get it taken care of but it sounds like it could be an extensive fix. In the meantime, he's shut off the water.  Glad I got my laundry done the other day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all! xxxooo


you have my commiserations with plumbling jobs....Hope you find it quicker than we did our leak.
:evil:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lI am gutted. I tried to repair my little sideboard in the lounge, the floor of the drawer was sagging where we had put too much in it. Gave the front a bit of a whack through several layers of tea-towel to push it all together again and this is what happened! I have put some filler in it and am going to try to blend the colour in with.....something, when it is dry. I feel like having a good cry now!
> On a lighter note, here are some Spring-ish trees at the end of my road


love the tree but what an annoying thing to happen to yoiur sideboard. Id just leave it. Theres not much you can do.unless you can get the similar wood dye and dye it all the samw colour...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share with you my Little O. He had to dress as a pirate at nursery. Hope you can see the skull & crossbones wearing glasses just like my boy! His mummy is clever.


she certainly is, and he is adorable (just don't tell him that)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lI am gutted. I tried to repair my little sideboard in the lounge, the floor of the drawer was sagging where we had put too much in it. Gave the front a bit of a whack through several layers of tea-towel to push it all together again and this is what happened! I have put some filler in it and am going to try to blend the colour in with.....something, when it is dry. I feel like having a good cry now!
> On a lighter note, here are some Spring-ish trees at the end of my road


Oh dear. I hope you can manage to hide it. That tree is decidedly spring-ish. Lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been out to lunch today with my youngest son, Ceawlin, for his birthday. DH, Merlin and Sarah came as well. Unfortunately Ceawlin's better half was taken ill and went to bed with a bug. That's worrying as she starts a new job on Monday.

I even got 33% off all the food - so we had desserts as well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Did he get dressed up for comic relief? He looks cool.


Thanks GS, yes it was comic relief. She took him & the little boy she looks after both dressed up to nursery. She made cardboard cutlasses as well. She offered to take them home but the teacher wasn't worried, wish I could have seen them in the garden! Don't think there was any blood. O loves pirates ever since we bought him a big wooden one for Christmas.
Pleased you saw you boys last night. Your afternoon sounds much nicer than mine. I love listening to plays on the radio. I have been trying to knit with my sore eye, DH has been watching sport. I'm off to watch a DVD, the rugby is on now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> you have my commiserations with plumbling jobs....Hope you find it quicker than we did our leak.
> :evil:


I know! I'm envisioning a long, long day (and hopefully only one day)!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> lI am gutted. I tried to repair my little sideboard in the lounge, the floor of the drawer was sagging where we had put too much in it. Gave the front a bit of a whack through several layers of tea-towel to push it all together again and this is what happened! I have put some filler in it and am going to try to blend the colour in with.....something, when it is dry. I feel like having a good cry now!
> On a lighter note, here are some Spring-ish trees at the end of my road


I've used felt tip pens to hide marks then a bit of polish. Hope you sort it. If not leave it & put something in front when someone comes round! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've used felt tip pens to hide marks then a bit of polish. Hope you sort it. If not leave it & put something in front when someone comes round! :thumbup:


Good idea!!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been out to lunch today with my youngest son, Ceawlin, for his birthday. DH, Merlin and Sarah came as well. Unfortunately Ceawlin's better half was taken ill and went to bed with a bug. That's worrying as she starts a new job on Monday.
> 
> I even got 33% off all the food - so we had desserts as well.


Happy birthday Ceawlin, your lunch sounds good, especially getting money off, Result! Your son's name is so unusual, I had to look it up to see how to pronounce it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been out to lunch today with my youngest son, Ceawlin, for his birthday. DH, Merlin and Sarah came as well. Unfortunately Ceawlin's better half was taken ill and went to bed with a bug. That's worrying as she starts a new job on Monday.
> 
> I even got 33% off all the food - so we had desserts as well.


Wonderful lunch out with the family. Hope his better half gets well quickly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just made French onion soup for lunch. I had some au jus left over from the beef brisket we had earlier in the week, so I just sweated out some more onions and layered them in the remekin, ladeled in a little warmed up watered down au jus, put a crostini on top and then a mixture of shaved provolone swiss cheese and put the ramekins under the broiler to melt and toast the cheese. It is very yummy - not like anything I've ever had in a restaurant; probably because the au jus was made with both sauted onions and onion marmalade. 

I'll have to check to see why it's called "French" onion soup.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just made French onion soup for lunch. I had some au jus left over from the beef brisket we had earlier in the week, so I just sweated out some more onions and layered them in the remekin, ladeled in a little warmed up watered down au jus, put a crostini on top and then a mixture of shaved provolone swiss cheese and put the ramekins under the broiler to melt and toast the cheese. It is very yummy - not like anything I've ever had in a restaurant; probably because the au jus was made with both sauted onions and onion marmalade.
> 
> I'll have to check to see why it's called "French" onion soup.


Sounds delicious, Jeanette!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy birthday Ceawlin, your lunch sounds good, especially getting money off, Result! Your son's name is so unusual, I had to look it up to see how to pronounce it.


There are three choices on pronunciation. The Earl of Wessex's son is called Ceawlin, and he phoned me one day when his son was about 10 and asked how to pronounce it! The original Ceawlin was, of course, the founding king of Wessex. My Old English professor said Chowlin, as it is a British name rather than Saxon; I think it is correctly Cyawlin, but we have always used the softer Shawlin for my lovely son.

I think the Google pronunciation is wrong, as ce in Old English became ch in modern English, as in ceorce (now church, or kirk in Scotland)

Sorry - lecture over!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What's a Reuben dear?


It is a sandwich with corned beef sauerkraut Swiss or Gruyere cheese and thousand island dressing my all time favorite sandwich.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I nearly had a heart attack when I mis-read that and thought it was YOUR birthday and I'd missed it!! Please wish your dear Daddy a very happy birthday from me! Hugs for him, you and Linky if you see her!! xxx


I will see her Wednesday for her birthday! Mine is the same month as yours :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a sandwich made with corned beef and sauerkraut and swiss cheese on rye bread. We like horseradish on it, too. Yummy!


I don't care for the rye bread I like sourdough but the horseradish sounds good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah! Group hug. I'm in for that!


Group hug would be really nice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Group hug would be really nice!


I agree!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lI am gutted. I tried to repair my little sideboard in the lounge, the floor of the drawer was sagging where we had put too much in it. Gave the front a bit of a whack through several layers of tea-towel to push it all together again and this is what happened! I have put some filler in it and am going to try to blend the colour in with.....something, when it is dry. I feel like having a good cry now!
> On a lighter note, here are some Spring-ish trees at the end of my road


Oh no! Hope you can fix it. The trees are lovely!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> There are three choices on pronunciation. The Earl of Wessex's son is called Ceawlin, and he phoned me one day when his son was about 10 and asked how to pronounce it! The original Ceawlin was, of course, the founding king of Wessex. My Old English professor said Chowlin, as it is a British name rather than Saxon; I think it is correctly Cyawlin, but we have always used the softer Shawlin for my lovely son.
> 
> I think the Google pronunciation is wrong, as ce in Old English became ch in modern English, as in ceorce (now church, or kirk in Scotland)
> 
> Sorry - lecture over!


Thank you it wasn't a name I'd heard before, your family certainly have "different" names, which are all great.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds delicious, Jeanette!


I so agree! I could eat a bowl of that NOW.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I so agree! I could eat a bowl of that NOW.


There are about 6 servings left so come on over!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from France. It's a bit grey here today.

It's Mothering Sunday in the UK so HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all you lovely girls.

DILs family are coming over today for afternoon tea, so there will be ahouse full. I have been asked to make my special apple and blackberry crumble. 

we had a great time at the pool yesterday and both gss were worn out and slept well. 

Hope you are all having a good week end.xxx.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! If you were closer (in the same country), I'd send Mr Ric over to help you out. Many hugs to you! xxxooo


Thanks love, I have fixed it as best I can for now but it will annoy me until I can afford to replace it!!! X X X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Chrissy your little O is adorable. His Mom did a great job putting his outfit together.
> 
> Londy at our hardware stores they have these pencil type things to color in cracks in furniture. They come in a wide variety of colors. Do you have anything like it over there??They do a fairly good job covering cracks.
> 
> GS It is okay to moan when you hope to see family and you think they fizzled out on you. Glad they all showed up and a happy time was had by all.


Thanks Pearly, I have some of those but even the lightest one was too dark! Think I fixed it by mixing up some craft paint. As my old mum used to say, a blind man would be glad to see it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I couldnt beleive it was time to wake up when the alarm went off. Im still sure if I didnt set it then I would sleep forever. I think we may be having a look out today. DH did very well stopping in yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

A very happy Mother's day to all you lovely special mums out there! I had a lovely chat with Ds and the family last night, the gks are here so we all joined in. This morning I had chocolates and a card and my lovely gks are still here so I am having a very good Mother's day!! We are going out to lunch next Sunday when it is cheaper and quieter. It's also DH's birthday next week so joint celebration! Have a great day everyone! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day from me too. 
I'm seeing my DD2 & O later for tea & cakes later, they have all gone to IKEA & offered to take me & buy me breakfast. I declined! Will not see my other DD until tomorrow.
I have to sit & knit today to try & finish a baby coat I'm making for our new baby, Grayson. His grandma, my dearest friend, is so keen for me to see him, as I am too!
Have a good day everyone, hope you are all spoilt!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all my dear friends in the UK. Hope your day is special in every way.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sun shining and is warm and lovely here girls. Had a wonderful time with DGS and his girlfriend yesterday. She is a lovely person. I got Robert a crock pot and he is thrilled with it. Is hard for him to cook meals when he gets home late.The boy is so busy. Going grocery shopping alittle later and do laundry. Goig to try to get DD shawlette on the needles now that I have decided on the yarn for it. I have a beautiful green with sequins that I think would be lovely on her or a lilac, which she is partial to.

Pam hope your plumbing problem is all fixed and water back on. We sprung a small leak in the guest bathroom under the sink, but will call the plumber. Have a wastebasket there for temporary. Must be the time of year for leaks.lol

GS have a wonderful time if you go out and about. Any special plans for Mother's Day with the family????

Rookie your soup sounds lovely. I and DH especially love French onion soup. Please save us 2 bowl fulls.

Londy sorry you are having hard time matching the wood. As Chrissy suggested put something in front of it so you don't need to fret over it. Out of site out of mind so to speak. Have a lovely Mother's day with you GKS and one DD and enjoy you lunch out next week.

Chrissy Happy Mother's Day to you also. Hope you have a special day with your loved one and that your pain is less so you can enjoy your day.

Purple Happy Mother's Day to you also dear.A special time for you with the French grandchildren. DIL's family in for a treat at tea time, your special crumble.Have a special day.

Well I am off for now. Try to be back a little later. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, just waiting for the rest of the family to arrive. Here's a couple of pictures..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Four of my boys racing cars on the computer


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Pearlie, you have a good day too. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France. It's a bit grey here today.
> 
> It's Mothering Sunday in the UK so HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all you lovely girls.
> 
> ...


Happy Mother's Day to all of you UK ladies and all other mothers as well! You are all very special and deserve the best of days! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I have fixed it as best I can for now but it will annoy me until I can afford to replace it!!! X X X


I hear you on that! Mr. Ric managed to get the plumbing project taken care of yesterday - our water bill should certainly go down in the future which will be great! Unknown there was a problem until he went under the house to fix a different problem. Who knows how long it was going on! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just waiting for the rest of the family to arrive. Here's a couple of pictures..


grandad's girl already!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just waiting for the rest of the family to arrive. Here's a couple of pictures..


What beautiful children and Mr. P looks like he's thoroughly enjoying LM2! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Four of my boys racing cars on the computer


What fun for all of them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France. It's a bit grey here today.
> 
> It's Mothering Sunday in the UK so HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all you lovely girls.
> 
> ...


Happy Mother's Day to all of you over the pond celebrating today!!! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sun shining and is warm and lovely here girls. Had a wonderful time with DGS and his girlfriend yesterday. She is a lovely person. I got Robert a crock pot and he is thrilled with it. Is hard for him to cook meals when he gets home late.The boy is so busy. Going grocery shopping alittle later and do laundry. Goig to try to get DD shawlette on the needles now that I have decided on the yarn for it. I have a beautiful green with sequins that I think would be lovely on her or a lilac, which she is partial to.
> 
> Londy sorry you are having hard time matching the wood. As Chrissy suggested put something in front of it so you don't need to fret over it. Out of site out of mind so to speak. Have a lovely Mother's day with you GKS and one DD and enjoy you lunch out next week.
> 
> FromLondy: You can't go far wrong with a crock-pot, they are a brilliant invention for families and singles alike. You could get him a crock-pot cook book next time you want to treat him!! Not so worried about the drawer now thanks, you would have to know it was there to notice it, I think!! I was just devastated at the time because instead of being clever and fixing it, I almost ruined it!! I will be looking out for a replacement though!! You sequin yarn for the shawlette sounds lovely!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just waiting for the rest of the family to arrive. Here's a couple of pictures..


Oh that's so sweet, I have one of Sam cuddling Barry just like that!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pearly, I have some of those but even the lightest one was too dark! Think I fixed it by mixing up some craft paint. As my old mum used to say, a blind man would be glad to see it!


It gives it some character!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hear you on that! Mr. Ric managed to get the plumbing project taken care of yesterday - our water bill should certainly go down in the future which will be great! Unknown there was a problem until he went under the house to fix a different problem. Who knows how long it was going on! xxxooo


It's an ill wind that blows nobody any good!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, that was a double post so I might as well use it to tell you that I got a lovely top and a mug especially for making 'mug cake' and a Knitty card from DD! The gks have gone home now, DGS made me get the Playstation out and we have been playing Tomb Raider on it. I had forgotten how annoying, frustrating and exhausting a game it is!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's an ill wind that blows nobody any good!!!


Indeed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I gives it some character!


Hmm, that might be right if it was antique or even made of real wood, however this is pure woodchip with a plastic laminated finish!! A piece of rubbish, in other words! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmm, that might be right if it was antique or even made of real wood, however this is pure woodchip with a plastic laminated finish!! A piece of rubbish, in other words! :lol: :lol: :lol:


paint a flower or dragonfly over it and then it will really become a work of art. :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that was a double post so I might as well use it to tell you that I got a lovely top and a mug especially for making 'mug cake' and a Knitty card from DD! The gks have gone home now, DGS made me get the Playstation out and we have been playing Tomb Raider on it. I had forgotten how annoying, frustrating and exhausting a game it is!!!


Isn't that so true sometimes I get in the mood to play a game start and then I am over it for that reason...I thought the purpose was to have fun and lower your stress not cause more...we use to love to play Mario Party that was fun unless the person who's turn it was took forever to take there turn... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have a couple new projects that I need to get started on even though I am not finished with Michael's sweater yet or the baby blanket, but I am close on the baby blanket, I think I will cast on for these little monster pants and then work on the baby blanket while I wait for my niece to get with me.

Purple love the pictures of the family!

Hope you all are having a nice day!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I couldnt beleive it was time to wake up when the alarm went off. Im still sure if I didnt set it then I would sleep forever. I think we may be having a look out today. DH did very well stopping in yesterday!!!!!!


I did sleep almost forever. Alan went out early, leaving me sleeping. I woke up at just short of 11.00!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Four of my boys racing cars on the computer


What a lovely Mother's Day. Make the most of it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I love Mothering Sunday! Lots of visits and phone calls. I have cards and chocolates and lots of hugs. What's not to love? It sounds as if you are all having good days as well, so I am even happier.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afteroon girls. We have been on a NT to Nunnington Hall, near York. What a fabulous place to go. You must Google it!!!!! DH has taken some pictures but he has to send me them yet and then you'll see what it looks like. We've had a really good drive through the moors.
On the way back we stopped at Helmsley, a little market town, Google it too. When we were getting into the car DH's car key snapped!!!! What is it with car keys in our house. Luckily I was carrying my keys because of the other day when he'd lost them. Good job his private parts are in a sac because he might lose them!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Four of my boys racing cars on the computer


GS1 is the spitting image of you in this photo.....and like his dad too. lovely photo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that was a double post so I might as well use it to tell you that I got a lovely top and a mug especially for making 'mug cake' and a Knitty card from DD! The gks have gone home now, DGS made me get the Playstation out and we have been playing Tomb Raider on it. I had forgotten how annoying, frustrating and exhausting a game it is!!!


They treated you well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afteroon girls. We have been on a NT to Nunnington Hall, near York. What a fabulous place to go. You must Google it!!!!! DH has taken some pictures but he has to send me them yet and then you'll see what it looks like. We've had a really good drive through the moors.
> On the way back we stopped at Helmsley, a little market town, Google it too. When we were getting into the car DH's car key snapped!!!! What is it with car keys in our house. Luckily I was carrying my keys because of the other day when he'd lost them. Good job his private parts are in a sac because he might lose them!!!


Oh, you make me laugh!  Sounds like a really good day, Susan, other than the keys! Glad you're carrying yours now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> paint a flower or dragonfly over it and then it will really become a work of art. :-D


I could _embroider_ a dragonfly to go over it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I did sleep almost forever. Alan went out early, leaving me sleeping. I woke up at just short of 11.00!


Well, you must have needed it dear!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afteroon girls. We have been on a NT to Nunnington Hall, near York. What a fabulous place to go. You must Google it!!!!! DH has taken some pictures but he has to send me them yet and then you'll see what it looks like. We've had a really good drive through the moors.
> On the way back we stopped at Helmsley, a little market town, Google it too. When we were getting into the car DH's car key snapped!!!! What is it with car keys in our house. Luckily I was carrying my keys because of the other day when he'd lost them. Good job his private parts are in a sac because he might lose them!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im sending you some pictures


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending you some pictures


Looks lovely! Thanks for sharing the raspberry cheesecake - not!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, you must have needed it dear!!


I did. I feel much better for it. Almost alive!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending you some pictures


What a lovely place!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending you some pictures


three pictures to make me wish I was with you!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> three pictures to make me wish I was with you!!


Wish yuou were here too. I honestly believe you would enjoy all the trust places we've been so far. We shall have to go back again to this place as they are adding a room for minatures. There was some there. AND the gardens are so nice, they will be wonderful in a month. The daffs weren't out yet. Im all for going back. There is a reading room in which you are invited to sit and read and relax in the peace. Well, I reckon, we could knit there. :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wish yuou were here too. I honestly believe you would enjoy all the trust places we've been so far. We shall have to go back again to this place as they are adding a room for minatures. There was some there. AND the gardens are so nice, they will be wonderful in a month. The daffs weren't out yet. Im all for going back. There is a reading room in which you are invited to sit and read and relax in the peace. Well, I reckon, we could knit there. :thumbup:


that would be great.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds as if all you UK ladies are having a wonderful Mother's Day. Just sitting for a moment before I switch laundry loads around. Have run a bunch of errands today. My phone wasn't working, so went to the At&T store. She got it working and now I have again hooked it up to charge.Hope it works?????? Just finished tipping and tailing green beans and got 2 quarts of strawberries ready for tonights dinner. Having bq chicken and Jumbalya rice with fresh green beans, and a Ceasar side salad with angel cake/strawberry whipped creme napoleans for dessert. I must say I am tired, but I hear laundry calling my name.

GS you made me laugh so hard with you comment on Albert. Glad you enjoyed your day. Was the dessert from NT visit. Must have been good.

Purple lovely pics of the family. I agree, your two GSs look like their Dad and YOU. Too soon to tell about LM2.

Londy hope you find what you want to replace your broken corner, although I bet you can't even tell that anything is wrong there. Your gifts sounds lovely from DD.

I am now off to do scullery work and laundry before starting the dinner. Love to all my gorgeous friends here on Connections.Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I did sleep almost forever. Alan went out early, leaving me sleeping. I woke up at just short of 11.00!


You must of need it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending you some pictures


Beautiful place & the cheesecake was obviously beautiful too! You are so lucky to be able to drive easily to the Moors, I love that part of the world. Sorry about the keys!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope you have all had a good day. We made no arrangements because I didn't know how my eye would be, it's fine. So only saw DD2 who popped in with OSCAR. He was so excited to give me is present, a beautiful photo of him, already for the wall. DD bought me a Victoria Plum tree. I have wanted a fruit tree for ages & these are my favourite fruit. Got to get it planted now. Don't know what year it will fruit!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could _embroider_ a dragonfly to go over it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You'll never get the cabinet on the machine :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day. We made no arrangements because I didn't know how my eye would be, it's fine. So only saw DD2 who popped in with OSCAR. He was so excited to give me is present, a beautiful photo of him, already for the wall. DD bought me a Victoria Plum tree. I have wanted a fruit tree for ages & these are my favourite fruit. Got to get it planted now. Don't know what year it will fruit!


Lovely pirate photo of Oscar. Gs3 was imoressed. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending you some pictures


Lovrly photos. You could have licked the plate clean. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely pirate photo of Oscar. Gs3 was imoressed. X


Thank you, I was impressed by your photo of your boys, they are all so alike! Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay & your crumble was a success!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its raining today. The staff is coming today and its S and B. Maybe dancing but I dont think so. Have a good morning. 8.10am is an ungodly time and I'm not working on all cylanders.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:14 am ET and 1'c (34'F) I'm not sure if it is raining or snowing out. I think it's slushing.
This is my first day of my 9-5 shift. After several months of not doing it, my boss has decided that it must be reinstated. 
DD and I had a lovely day in the woods yesterday. I love the smell of wood burning and the pancakes, sausages and maple syrup were wonderful. Warkworth is a lovely little town with lots of crafty type stores to explore. I had a yummy beef sandwich for lunch with a dill and horseradish spread.
The bus to the woods was bouncy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day. We made no arrangements because I didn't know how my eye would be, it's fine. So only saw DD2 who popped in with OSCAR. He was so excited to give me is present, a beautiful photo of him, already for the wall. DD bought me a Victoria Plum tree. I have wanted a fruit tree for ages & these are my favourite fruit. Got to get it planted now. Don't know what year it will fruit!


I haven't had a plum tree, but I know with apple trees you won't get any fruit for the first year and only a little the second year. After that there will be so many fruits that the tree's branches will be bending.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sounds as if all you UK ladies are having a wonderful Mother's Day. Just sitting for a moment before I switch laundry loads around. Have run a bunch of errands today. My phone wasn't working, so went to the At&T store. She got it working and now I have again hooked it up to charge.Hope it works?????? Just finished tipping and tailing green beans and got 2 quarts of strawberries ready for tonights dinner. Having bq chicken and Jumbalya rice with fresh green beans, and a Ceasar side salad with angel cake/strawberry whipped creme napoleans for dessert. I must say I am tired, but I hear laundry calling my name.
> 
> GS you made me laugh so hard with you comment on Albert. Glad you enjoyed your day. Was the dessert from NT visit. Must have been good.
> 
> ...


The last update that they did on the Blackberry phones did something so that you can't let the power run out. If you do you can't get the phone to start again. The only fix is to put in a new battery. I'm glad they could get your phone working again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending you some pictures


Your first picture looks like a postcard. It looks like a lovely place to visit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afteroon girls. We have been on a NT to Nunnington Hall, near York. What a fabulous place to go. You must Google it!!!!! DH has taken some pictures but he has to send me them yet and then you'll see what it looks like. We've had a really good drive through the moors.
> On the way back we stopped at Helmsley, a little market town, Google it too. When we were getting into the car DH's car key snapped!!!! What is it with car keys in our house. Luckily I was carrying my keys because of the other day when he'd lost them. Good job his private parts are in a sac because he might lose them!!!


It's good that you started carrying your keys.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The staff has been and Ive prepared the dinner. We are having yorkshire pudding dinner today. DH has got it in his head now that we need gravel in the back garden, where we never see it, so this morning his order for under gravel material to keep out the weeds has come. Hes been over to the DIY shop and priced the gravel! hes not a happy chappy.

Margs husband is putting a 2nd toilet in and is somewhere in the drains! so Her and me are goibng to S and B out of the way.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't had a plum tree, but I know with apple trees you won't get any fruit for the first year and only a little the second year. After that there will be so many fruits that the tree's branches will be bending.


I certainly hope so!
Your day out yesterday sounds great, nit sure about a bumpy ride on the bus.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> The staff has been and Ive prepared the dinner. We are having yorkshire pudding dinner today. DH has got it in his head now that we need gravel in the back garden, where we never see it, so this morning his order for under gravel material to keep out the weeds has come. Hes been over to the DIY shop and priced the gravel! hes not a happy chappy.
> 
> Margs husband is putting a 2nd toilet in and is somewhere in the drains! so Her and me are goibng to S and B out of the way.


I think I would go out too! My DH & I are going to see my friend's new grandson. I've made him a few cardigans, hope they fit because he is abig baby!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You'll never get the cabinet on the machine :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!! It's grey and gloomy here in London today and the traffic coming back from Zumba was really bad, guessing there's either roadworks or an accident somewhere around town. 

Not doing much today although later, I have to re-alter (is there such a word?) a dress that I made smaller for Jill's GD, apparently, it still isn't small enough!! Not looking forward to that as it was very stretchy fabric that is not going to like being unpicked! :evil: 
Catch you later, have a good one, love you all lots!! xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a glorious Florida. Love this weather. Sad to say phone is broke, now I have to send it in to apple to have them fix it or send me a new one. Nuts. Perhaps I can get a fixer phone in the mean time. Had shot last night, so not going to be on much today. Hope everyone has a lovely day. Hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from France. It was frosty this morning but now it is sunny. This morning Mr P and I took gs2 to the market, gs bought his mamam some flowers. Then we went to the lake to feed the ducks, but they had flown away so we played on the slide.

We are having a rest and then this afternoon we are going for a walk to see the horses.

Hope you are all ok. This is our last day and we will home home tomorrow night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. It was frosty this morning but now it is sunny. This morning Mr P and I took gs2 to the market, gs bought his mamam some flowers. Then we went to the lake to feed the ducks, but they had flown away so we played on the slide.
> 
> We are having a rest and then this afternoon we are going for a walk to see the horses.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. This is our last day and we will home home tomorrow night.


That sounds like a lovely day, Purple! Your family is so lovely. I hope you're not going to be terribly sad to leave them. Love and hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a lovely day, Purple! Your family is so lovely. I hope you're not going to be terribly sad to leave them. Love and hugs to you! xxxooo


Hi Pam, it will be sad to leave them, but spoke to LM1 last night and she wants me home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, it will be sad to leave them, but spoke to LM1 last night and she wants me home.


I bet she does and am sure they've missed you and mr P while you've been away!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to S and B where we had cheese scones and chocolate cake because its someones birthday. I got a lot of knitting done too. Im not going dancing, for one thing I dont think my knee will hold out and another is I'm not fussy to go. My nee just aches and aches on and is getting painful going up and down stairs. I'll also have to get my right eye sorted, it goes very blurred when I'm tired. Apart from that I'm fine hahaha....

one of the "girls" at S and B s 90 next Tuesday. She's flipping fitter than me. Walks better too. She is a lovely lady. We are all going out for lunch 2 weeks today but she thinks its just an Easter treat.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. It was frosty this morning but now it is sunny. This morning Mr P and I took gs2 to the market, gs bought his mamam some flowers. Then we went to the lake to feed the ducks, but they had flown away so we played on the slide.
> 
> We are having a rest and then this afternoon we are going for a walk to see the horses.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. This is our last day and we will home home tomorrow night.


lovely photos again. They are very photogenic....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afteroon girls. We have been on a NT to Nunnington Hall, near York. What a fabulous place to go. You must Google it!!!!! DH has taken some pictures but he has to send me them yet and then you'll see what it looks like. We've had a really good drive through the moors.
> On the way back we stopped at Helmsley, a little market town, Google it too. When we were getting into the car DH's car key snapped!!!! What is it with car keys in our house. Luckily I was carrying my keys because of the other day when he'd lost them. Good job his private parts are in a sac because he might lose them!!!


 :lol: glad you had your key you make me smile :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: glad you had your key you make me smile :lol:


How is Linky and your other sister?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, it will be sad to leave them, but spoke to LM1 last night and she wants me home.


Your family look so happy. You have some beautiful photos to keep to remember your stay. Hope you have a good last evening & a good journey home. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Your family look so happy. You have some beautiful photos to keep to remember your stay. Hope you have a good last evening & a good journey home. Xx


Thanks Chris. How's your back now? Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I was hoping to catch up with some work today. I should have known better! Helen (step-daughter) asked me if I could pick her up from Littlehampton, bring her back to Worthing for the midwife and hospital, then take her home again. She has just moved into a new 4-bedroomed house this week, at 8 months pregnant. I had to be shown around and play with Jasmine and Jessica, my young grands. I haven't long been home. I had a senior moment - left the hot water running into the bath then forgot it. I had to let some water out and bath in luke-warm water. Uncomfortable, but my own fault!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris. How's your back now? Xx


Still hurting, just waiting for the next lot of treatment, not sure when! On the plus side my eye is great. Been out this afternoon & not wearing my glasses. I do look funny without them, or so I was told by GS.( out of the mouths........)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. It was frosty this morning but now it is sunny. This morning Mr P and I took gs2 to the market, gs bought his mamam some flowers. Then we went to the lake to feed the ducks, but they had flown away so we played on the slide.
> 
> We are having a rest and then this afternoon we are going for a walk to see the horses.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. This is our last day and we will home home tomorrow night.


Wow, that's gone so quickly but you have packed lots of fun and happy memories into a short time and got lots of lovely family pictures!! Have a safe journey home!! xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Still hurting, just waiting for the next lot of treatment, not sure when! On the plus side my eye is great. Been out this afternoon & not wearing my glasses. I do look funny without them, or so I was told by GS.( out of the mouths........)


how wonderful must that be. But I am sorry your back is still giving you grief.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B where we had cheese scones and chocolate cake because its someones birthday. I got a lot of knitting done too. Im not going dancing, for one thing I dont think my knee will hold out and another is I'm not fussy to go. My nee just aches and aches on and is getting painful going up and down stairs. I'll also have to get my right eye sorted, it goes very blurred when I'm tired. Apart from that I'm fine hahaha....
> 
> one of the "girls" at S and B s 90 next Tuesday. She's flipping fitter than me. Walks better too. She is a lovely lady. We are all going out for lunch 2 weeks today but she thinks its just an Easter treat.


Sounds like those kneezles need looking at?!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like those kneezles need looking at?!! xxx


I agree. You should get them checked out.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could _embroider_ a dragonfly to go over it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Whatever works right


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending you some pictures


The peacock is beautiful!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You'll never get the cabinet on the machine :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How is Linky and your other sister?


Linky is doing some better other than getting the baby's cold, my little sister says she thinks the chemo is helping but she is loosing her hair, it will grow back.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well ladies I have caught a cold or something and feel horrible today but not to horrible because the baby is here I just love this little guy so much he makes my heart sing.

Purple that trip has gone fast, have a safe trip home!

I need to go find something to eat it is 3 and apparently I have not eaten yet ugh....

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Linky is doing some better other than getting the baby's cold, my little sister says she thinks the chemo is helping but she is loosing her hair, it will grow back.


Sending healing hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Still hurting, just waiting for the next lot of treatment, not sure when! On the plus side my eye is great. Been out this afternoon & not wearing my glasses. I do look funny without them, or so I was told by GS.( out of the mouths........)


Glad the eye is ok. Quite understand about the glasses. Gs3 co es in in the morning and says Nanna put on your glasses and then say that's better. . Hope the next lot of treatment goes ok. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I agree. You should get them checked out.


I agree, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I have caught a cold or something and feel horrible today but not to horrible because the baby is here I just love this little guy so much he makes my heart sing.
> 
> Purple that trip has gone fast, have a safe trip home!
> 
> ...


Healing hugs to all of you, Binky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad the eye is ok. Quite understand about the glasses. Gs3 co es in in the morning and says Nanna put on your glasses and then say that's better. . Hope the next lot of treatment goes ok. Xx


I hope so, too, Chrissy. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go. The boss is reinstating the 9-5 shifts again. He's not popular at the moment.
> Have a good day.


When ever I had to do 9 - 5 work hours, I hated it - I had no time to do anything. That is why I loved shift work


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When ever I had to do 9 - 5 work hours, I hated it - I had no time to do anything. That is why I loved shift work


I hated those kind of hours, too. I was lucky that most of my bosses let me work 7 - 4. Had my evenings to feel like I actually had time at home!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm behind again! But I want to wish you all a Happy Saint Patrick Day. I'm not Irish but was married to a fine Irishman and have lovely Irish friends. I also went to a grade school that celebrated big time so I learned many Irish songs. We did a minstrel type show in eighth grade with pretty bad jokes.it was an eighth grade tradition in the school. Green full skirts and white blouses with green bows..boys wore green ties, white shirts black pants. A lot of us did not look Irish because we were far from it  I've been trying to get things done around the house and friends phone or I go out for a meal so I've felt happy. I was going to help son cook tomorrow but son, friend and I are going to a local pub for lunch instead. Hope we can get in. None of us drink but we hope the food will be authentic. I'm now going to balance my check book since I'm going to the tax preparer Wednesday. Wish me luck. the snow has begun to melt and the whole area is full of people who look like we just got out of captivity. My dog is running the yard like a nut!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm behind again! But I want to wish you all a Happy Saint Patrick Day. I'm not Irish but was married to a fine Irishman and have lovely Irish friends. I also went to a grade school that celebrated big time so I learned many Irish songs. We did a minstrel type show in eighth grade with pretty bad jokes.it was an eighth grade tradition in the school. Green full skirts and white blouses with green bows..boys wore green ties, white shirts black pants. A lot of us did not look Irish because we were far from it  I've been trying to get things done around the house and friends phone or I go out for a meal so I've felt happy. I was going to help son cook tomorrow but son, friend and I are going to a local pub for lunch instead. Hope we can get in. None of us drink but we hope the food will be authentic. I'm now going to balance my check book since I'm going to the tax preparer Wednesday. Wish me luck. the snow has begun to melt and the whole area is full of people who look like we just got out of captivity. My dog is running the yard like a nut!


So glad the snow is going at last!! Also glad you've been feeling happy, now remember the things that made you happy and keep doing them!!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I slept well again. Over 60's today. It looks like the sun i trying to get through. I'll catch up a bit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am ET and 3'C (37'F) It's been raining all night and temperatures are dropping today, so all that water laying in pools on the road is going to freeze.

Security is doing their thing again. KP has been cut off again, so if you don't hear from me during the day, it's because security thinks KP is a security risk. :roll: Solitaire gets boring after a while. If they would just let me knit....

One of the men on my team was sent to hospital yesterday. He has a blood disease and when he came in yesterday, his skin was a colour half way between Homer Simpson and Shrek. When he said he didn't feel well, the big boss called an ambulance for him.
That was my excitement for yesterday.

I'm hoping to get into the yarn shop in Bowmanville on my way home. It is so hard to get off the highway there. I need another ball of sock yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm behind again! But I want to wish you all a Happy Saint Patrick Day. I'm not Irish but was married to a fine Irishman and have lovely Irish friends. I also went to a grade school that celebrated big time so I learned many Irish songs. We did a minstrel type show in eighth grade with pretty bad jokes.it was an eighth grade tradition in the school. Green full skirts and white blouses with green bows..boys wore green ties, white shirts black pants. A lot of us did not look Irish because we were far from it  I've been trying to get things done around the house and friends phone or I go out for a meal so I've felt happy. I was going to help son cook tomorrow but son, friend and I are going to a local pub for lunch instead. Hope we can get in. None of us drink but we hope the food will be authentic. I'm now going to balance my check book since I'm going to the tax preparer Wednesday. Wish me luck. the snow has begun to melt and the whole area is full of people who look like we just got out of captivity. My dog is running the yard like a nut!


Have a happy Saint Patrick day. Enjoy the release from the white stuff. The dog has the right idea.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hated those kind of hours, too. I was lucky that most of my bosses let me work 7 - 4. Had my evenings to feel like I actually had time at home!


We have 3 shifts: 8-4 (my shift), 8:30-4:30, 9-5. A couple of people work 7-3 because it takes more than an hour for them to get to work and the 7 start lets them avoid most of the traffic.
I just need to live just a little further away from work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I have caught a cold or something and feel horrible today but not to horrible because the baby is here I just love this little guy so much he makes my heart sing.
> 
> Purple that trip has gone fast, have a safe trip home!
> 
> ...


Your family is going to have to stop passing that cold back and forth. 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The peacock is beautiful!!!


I like peacock colours. I'm not a fan of their yell.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Still hurting, just waiting for the next lot of treatment, not sure when! On the plus side my eye is great. Been out this afternoon & not wearing my glasses. I do look funny without them, or so I was told by GS.( out of the mouths........)


People who wear glasses a lot tend to get racoon eyes, (dark rings under the eyes). It will take a while for that darkness to go away after you stop wearing glasses. Make sure you get some good sunglasses now. And enjoy the great vision.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B where we had cheese scones and chocolate cake because its someones birthday. I got a lot of knitting done too. Im not going dancing, for one thing I dont think my knee will hold out and another is I'm not fussy to go. My nee just aches and aches on and is getting painful going up and down stairs. I'll also have to get my right eye sorted, it goes very blurred when I'm tired. Apart from that I'm fine hahaha....
> 
> one of the "girls" at S and B s 90 next Tuesday. She's flipping fitter than me. Walks better too. She is a lovely lady. We are all going out for lunch 2 weeks today but she thinks its just an Easter treat.


You have the same eyes that I do. When I am tired or getting sick my eyes get blurry. I should listen to my eyes more often.
Maybe your knees are telling you that they want to go swimming with Purple?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. It was frosty this morning but now it is sunny. This morning Mr P and I took gs2 to the market, gs bought his mamam some flowers. Then we went to the lake to feed the ducks, but they had flown away so we played on the slide.
> 
> We are having a rest and then this afternoon we are going for a walk to see the horses.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. This is our last day and we will home home tomorrow night.


That's a nice family picture. The grandkids are all growing so fast.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a glorious Florida. Love this weather. Sad to say phone is broke, now I have to send it in to apple to have them fix it or send me a new one. Nuts. Perhaps I can get a fixer phone in the mean time. Had shot last night, so not going to be on much today. Hope everyone has a lovely day. Hugs to all.


Sorry about the phone. They just don't make them the way that they used to.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm all caught up so I'm going to go now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I'm behind again! But I want to wish you all a Happy Saint Patrick Day. I'm not Irish but was married to a fine Irishman and have lovely Irish friends. I also went to a grade school that celebrated big time so I learned many Irish songs. We did a minstrel type show in eighth grade with pretty bad jokes.it was an eighth grade tradition in the school. Green full skirts and white blouses with green bows..boys wore green ties, white shirts black pants. A lot of us did not look Irish because we were far from it  I've been trying to get things done around the house and friends phone or I go out for a meal so I've felt happy. I was going to help son cook tomorrow but son, friend and I are going to a local pub for lunch instead. Hope we can get in. None of us drink but we hope the food will be authentic. I'm now going to balance my check book since I'm going to the tax preparer Wednesday. Wish me luck. the snow has begun to melt and the whole area is full of people who look like we just got out of captivity. My dog is running the yard like a nut!


Happy St Patrick Day, sounds like you have many happy memories, londy has certainly got into the spirit!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> People who wear glasses a lot tend to get racoon eyes, (dark rings under the eyes). It will take a while for that darkness to go away after you stop wearing glasses. Make sure you get some good sunglasses now. And enjoy the great vision.


Thanks for the encouragement. When I can get out sunglasses are not n the shopping list. DH has his second cataract op on Saturday so we shall both see the world so clearly! We are both so grateful we could have this done.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, we have GS3 here today, there is Lego all over the table, Grandad is playing with that! GS3 has trains all over the floor, I don't mind I can't vacuum, so I'll knit & watch. I am going to pick up my new car this afternoon. I hoping it's not too bright, too late now I have it for 3 years!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls from a warm and sunny Florida.DH, I and Daisy slept in today. We will be running around a little later to various stores. So many are having big sales today. Going to go put the cornbeef in the crock pot for dinner tonight. Hope everyone will have a grand day. Back later. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I'm off to spend some time with my young friend and her boys. Hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your family is going to have to stop passing that cold back and forth.
> Take care of yourself.


I know I feel so bad I didn't even go out and enjoy the awesome weather we had yesterday it was almost 80 F here and today a lot cooler it's going the wrong way right now it is 55 F.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm all caught up so I'm going to go now.
> Everyone have a good day.


Have a great day Nitzi!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Today is DD's 18th Birthday!! Wow time sure does fly.

Happy St. Patrick's Day Everyone!

Hope you all are enjoying your day and Purple hope you are having safe trip home!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny France. After a good drive up to the port we are now having a coffee and cake on the boat as it is leaving for the UK. We should arrive home about 11pm Uk yime. Love and hugs to you all and Happy St Patricks Day to those of you with a touch of the Irish, i cluding my Dh. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from a warm and sunny Florida.DH, I and Daisy slept in today. We will be running around a little later to various stores. So many are having big sales today. Going to go put the cornbeef in the crock pot for dinner tonight. Hope everyone will have a grand day. Back later. Purly


Enjoy your cornbeef, I only eat it cold from a tin. Hope you got some bargains at the shops


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm off to spend some time with my young friend and her boys. Hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hope you had a good time with your friends.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Today is DD's 18th Birthday!! Wow time sure does fly.
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day Everyone!
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying your day and Purple hope you are having safe trip home!


Happy birthday to your dear daughter, hope you have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny France. After a good drive up to the port we are now having a coffee and cake on the boat as it is leaving for the UK. We should arrive home about 11pm Uk yime. Love and hugs to you all and Happy St Patricks Day to those of you with a touch of the Irish, i cluding my Dh. Xx


Same to you, hope the sea was kind to you & you enjoyed your trip home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just had a lovely day out with Jill. We were going to Hampton Court, which is the furthest we can go on our Freedom passes but it was raining so hard and it costs £16.50 to get in so we abandoned that idea! Instead, we headed for Shepherd's Bush and the Westfield centre, which I have been to but Jill hadn't. It's very nice but just like Bluewater and the Stratford centre, not really my cup of tea. However, we went over the road to Wetherspoons, where it just happened to be 'Steak Day'! We got two lovely sirloin steaks, with chips, peas, mushrooms and tomato plus a bottle of very nice Hardy's rose wine for £16.99!!! After that, we weaved our way, literally, down to Shepherds Bush Market, where I got a lovely piece of floaty blue fabric to make a loose over-blouse type thingy, for £4!! Hope every one is ok, just going to do catch up now!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. When I can get out sunglasses are not n the shopping list. DH has his second cataract op on Saturday so we shall both see the world so clearly! We are both so grateful we could have this done.


I bet it will be good to see each other properly again!!! So glad it turned out really well for you both!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy birthday to your dear daughter, hope you have a good day.


...and from me to the beautiful Miss S!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am ET and 3'C (37'F) It's been raining all night and temperatures are dropping today, so all that water laying in pools on the road is going to freeze.
> 
> Security is doing their thing again. KP has been cut off again, so if you don't hear from me during the day, it's because security thinks KP is a security risk. :roll: Solitaire gets boring after a while. If they would just let me knit....
> 
> ...


It will be easy getting oof the highway if the yarn is beckoning you!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from a warm and sunny Florida.DH, I and Daisy slept in today. We will be running around a little later to various stores. So many are having big sales today. Going to go put the cornbeef in the crock pot for dinner tonight. Hope everyone will have a grand day. Back later. Purly


Aw, I forgot to do the corned beef for dinner!! I guess tomorrow will do nearly as well!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. I went to the over 60's and won a small box of cadbury chocolate bicuits, no money though.

DH has got rid of the rubbish in the yard and taken it to the tip, this is the old kitchen! theres no rush for anything in this house.

DIL had appointment at the hospital and we are hoping they can help her. She has so many problems. Weve been asked if we can go back to a Wednesday to pick up GS2 because they feel like they never see us!!!!What can I say eh?

GS2 goes to Holland on Monday, to see his Dutch friend, Jasper. The school has arranged lots of activities for them, so the time will pass quickly.He's such a home bird.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and from me to the beautiful Miss S!! xxxxx


And from me in the English Channel xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just heading towards the Isle of Wight. It's been a smooth crossing. The boat is due in in about an hour. Once we are on the road it's an hour to home. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just heading towards the Isle of Wight. It's been a smooth crossing. The boat is due in in about an hour. Once we are on the road it's an hour to home. Xx


Its nice to have you coming home my dear friend. Sad for you though. I bet Cameron has made plans for the summer :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its nice to have you coming home my dear friend. Sad for you though. I bet Cameron has made plans for the summer :thumbup:


Oh yes xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just finished up the dinner clean up. Is the best corn beef we have had in years, if I do say so myself. I got some new outfits today and DH got some new belts. I was just so tired today that I laid down and took a nap for an hour.

Purple glad to hear you are having a good crossing and know you will miss the family in France, but you can begin planning another trip over very soon. Know your family in UK have missed you and Mr. P. Enjoyed all your pictures.

GS congrats o yur winnng even though it wasn't currency. As you thought, Wednesdy is a better day to see the family. Hope your DDIL can be helped. Is it her RA that is flaring.
Hope GS2 has a wonderful time visiting with his friend.

Pam hope you enjoyed your day with your friend and her family.

Binky Happy Birthday to your DD. Time has a way of flying doesn't it????Hope you feel better soon and Linky also.

Chrissy so happy your catarract surgery was a success for both you and your DH. Good thoughts coming his way for Saturday's surgery. Now if we can get you pain free dear.

Nitzi sorry your back to working the 9 to 5 shift. It certainly doesn't leave anytime during the day to attend to personal matters.Hope your fellow employee is feeling better. Did you get your yarn on the way home????

Hope everyone has a relaxing evening. Hugs to all.xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I bet it will be good to see each other properly again!!! So glad it turned out really well for you both!! xx


I'm not sure about seeing each other properly, we have both ages a lot since we did see properly before.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely day out with Jill. We were going to Hampton Court, which is the furthest we can go on our Freedom passes but it was raining so hard and it costs £16.50 to get in so we abandoned that idea! Instead, we headed for Shepherd's Bush and the Westfield centre, which I have been to but Jill hadn't. It's very nice but just like Bluewater and the Stratford centre, not really my cup of tea. However, we went over the road to Wetherspoons, where it just happened to be 'Steak Day'! We got two lovely sirloin steaks, with chips, peas, mushrooms and tomato plus a bottle of very nice Hardy's rose wine for £16.99!!! After that, we weaved our way, literally, down to Shepherds Bush Market, where I got a lovely piece of floaty blue fabric to make a loose over-blouse type thingy, for £4!! Hope every one is ok, just going to do catch up now!! xxxxx


Pleased you had a good day out. Wether spoons is always good value, I like curry night!
I just off to bed, late again. Tomorrow is our 37year anniversary. DH is taking me out for a nice lunch, I hope! We got the new car today which is very nice, so shall have a drive out into Kent or maybe the coast.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Pleased you had a good day out. Wether spoons is always good value, I like curry night!
> I just off to bed, late again. Tomorrow is our 37year anniversary. DH is taking me out for a nice lunch, I hope! We got the new car today which is very nice, so shall have a drive out into Kent or maybe the coast.


Ditto from me, Londy!

Happy Anniversary to you and your DH, Chrissy! We celebrate 37 years in July.  Have a good day out tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just finished up the dinner clean up. Is the best corn beef we have had in years, if I do say so myself. I got some new outfits today and DH got some new belts. I was just so tired today that I laid down and took a nap for an hour.
> 
> Purple glad to hear you are having a good crossing and know you will miss the family in France, but you can begin planning another trip over very soon. Know your family in UK have missed you and Mr. P. Enjoyed all your pictures.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Glad you got some rest this afternoon. I did have a nice visit with her and the boys. Tomorrow I'm having lunch with another friend. Got out and began my weeding yesterday morning. Have many more days of weeding yet to do but it feels good to go out and play in the dirt.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its very grey here and I have plenty laundry to dry. Today we are on school pick up tonight. Back to normal........See...if its not broken then dont fix it...

welcome home Purple.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy anniversary Chrissy. have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LINKY........LOVE YOU LINKY, HAVE A GREAT DAY. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Happy anniversary Chrissy. have a great day.


Thank you GS For your good wishes on here & also your e.card, you are a star. Love you xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LINKY........LOVE YOU LINKY, HAVE A GREAT DAY. X


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linky, hope you have a good day. Hugs. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am ET and -5'C (23'F) It snowed around 2 am and caused ice on the highway. BIG accident with over 30 of the 18-wheel trucks crashed. All alternate roads full of vehicles.
I'm leaving soon.
I didnt' get any yarn last night. I think I'm going to have to order online. Bummer, shipping is going to cost more than the yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linky, hope you have a good day. Hugs. Xx


Happy Birthday LINKY


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy anniversary Chrissy. have a great day.


Happy anniversary Chris


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly. Glad you got some rest this afternoon. I did have a nice visit with her and the boys. Tomorrow I'm having lunch with another friend. Got out and began my weeding yesterday morning. Have many more days of weeding yet to do but it feels good to go out and play in the dirt.


I still can't find my weeds. The gardens are full of snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It will be easy getting oof the highway if the yarn is beckoning you!! xx


I managed. But she didn't have anything that I liked.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Enjoy your cornbeef, I only eat it cold from a tin. Hope you got some bargains at the shops


I like mine heated and squished between a thick multigrain bun with lots of mustard and a pickle on the side. yum.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go now. 
Still have to haul the garbage bin out for pickup.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't managed to get on for a couple of days, but before I go back and catch up I have to say

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINKY
have a great one
Love you
xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Pleased you had a good day out. Wether spoons is always good value, I like curry night!
> I just off to bed, late again. Tomorrow is our 37year anniversary. DH is taking me out for a nice lunch, I hope! We got the new car today which is very nice, so shall have a drive out into Kent or maybe the coast.


Happy anniversary Chris, and many more.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely sunny warm day here. Need to do some housework today. Think I'll start with the kitchen floors. We need to get outside and start clearing out some of the spaces where we need to plant flowers. The community takes care of the main lawn areas, but for areas where there is flowers and such you must do yourselves. Think tomorrow maybe the day for that.So far we are being neat and tidy, hope we keep it up. Hard to believe we go back to Pa in about a month.Just love it here so much, but need to get house in Pa ready to sell, and bring down here what we want to keep.

Chrissy Happy 37th Anniversary to you and your DH. Enjoy the ride in your new car and lunch out.

Linky Happy Birthday to you, enjoy your special day.

GS glad things are back to usual for Wednesdays.

Nitzi hope there were no fatalities from the accidents. Drive safe. Sorry the lys didn't have any yarn you liked. Postage is so high now days.

Londy your day out with Jill sounded lovely. The steak dinner sounds yummy also.

Purple hope you are sleeping in after your late arrival home.

Saxy how are you dear. Have missed you.

Off for now. Love to all.Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lovely sunny warm day here. Need to do some housework today. Think I'll start with the kitchen floors. We need to get outside and start clearing out some of the spaces where we need to plant flowers. The community takes care of the main lawn areas, but for areas where there is flowers and such you must do yourselves. Think tomorrow maybe the day for that.So far we are being neat and tidy, hope we keep it up. Hard to believe we go back to Pa in about a month.Just love it here so much, but need to get house in Pa ready to sell, and bring down here what we want to keep.
> 
> Chrissy Happy 37th Anniversary to you and your DH. Enjoy the ride in your new car and lunch out.
> 
> ...


I'm fine thank you Purly; just busy with my extended family!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LINKY........LOVE YOU LINKY, HAVE A GREAT DAY. X


Happy Birthday from me, too, Linky! I hope you have a fabulous day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I still can't find my weeds. The gardens are full of snow.


I feel for you having all that snow still around. I managed to get myself out for a walk this morning and it felt great!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I still can't find my weeds. The gardens are full of snow.


Wish my weeds were covered up :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I like mine heated and squished between a thick multigrain bun with lots of mustard and a pickle on the side. yum.


Yum, I shall try that. I like it with Picalli which is a mustard based pickle.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Happy anniversary Chris, and many more.


Thanks Saxy. I found an envelope addressed to you yesterday. I thought it had been posted, sorry. You should get it very soon, hope it helps in some way. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Home from the coast. We went to Faversham in Kent today. Went into a very smart hotel for a coffee & ended up staying for a great lunch. I had one of my favorites, fish pie, probably one of the best I ever had.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am ET and -5'C (23'F) It snowed around 2 am and caused ice on the highway. BIG accident with over 30 of the 18-wheel trucks crashed. All alternate roads full of vehicles.
> I'm leaving soon.
> I didnt' get any yarn last night. I think I'm going to have to order online. Bummer, shipping is going to cost more than the yarn.


Oooh, that accident sounds really nasty. Sorry you didn't get your yarn, that's annoying to have to spend money on postage that should be spent on yarn!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Linky!!!

I took Linky and DD out yesterday for there birthdays went to our favorite Mexican restaurant, it's a good thing to because today I can barely hold my head up I have a Dr. appointment in the morning so I hope she can get me headed in the right direction of feeling better!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

A very happy birthday to our lovely Angela and a wonderful anniversary to Chris & Mr B!!!

Have just come back from seeing Focus with Will Smith. It was quite entertaining even though there were a few anomalies in the plot!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Linky!!!
> 
> I took Linky and DD out yesterday for there birthdays went to our favorite Mexican restaurant, it's a good thing to because today I can barely hold my head up I have a Dr. appointment in the morning so I hope she can get me headed in the right direction of feeling better!


Oh bless you, really hope you're feeling better really soon dear!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Saxy. I found an envelope addressed to you yesterday. I thought it had been posted, sorry. You should get it very soon, hope it helps in some way. X


...and I have two items in my bag for you Chris, will pass them on to you when I see you! Looking forward to meeting your new car!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, that accident sounds really nasty. Sorry you didn't get your yarn, that's annoying to have to spend money on postage that should be spent on yarn!!!


Ditto from me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Jynx...she's fine and recuperating at home after a longer than expected stay in the hospital after the hernia(s) repair work. She's on bed rest and strict rules not to lift etc. She sends everyone her love & hugs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got off the phone with Jynx...she's fine and recuperating at home after a longer than expected stay in the hospital after the hernia(s) repair work. She's on bed rest and strict rules not to lift etc. She sends everyone her love & hugs.


Thanks so much for the update, Jeanette. Glad she's home and hopefully her healing will go quickly!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yum, I shall try that. I like it with Picalli which is a mustard based pickle.


Is there a picalili relish, red color? My dad always had it but I don't see it in stores anymore.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy (late) birthday Linky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Sorry not to get on last night but by the time I got home from DS's it was a little late...for me ..anyway.

Everyone is ok up there except for DIL..I wish they could get her sorted out. She has quite as few problems and gets very down at times. I can see why. 

I had to have a little laugh...GS2 , as you know goes toHolland on Monday, and boy, does he NOT want to go!!! Hes been looking for an excuse for days now. We were sitting having a chat and I said to him he'd be fine and what was bothering him. He said he was frightened in case there were any "scroats" (Bums, layabouts, troublemakers)like they have some at school. I said maybe Holland didnt have any. He said Oh they do, Grandma but hey are a better class of scroat!!! theres no answer to that.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Sorry not to get on last night but by the time I got home from DS's it was a little late...for me ..anyway.
> 
> Everyone is ok up there except for DIL..I wish they could get her sorted out. She has quite as few problems and gets very down at times. I can see why.
> 
> I had to have a little laugh...GS2 , as you know goes toHolland on Monday, and boy, does he NOT want to go!!! Hes been looking for an excuse for days now. We were sitting having a chat and I said to him he'd be fine and what was bothering him. He said he was frightened in case there were any "scroats" (Bums, layabouts, troublemakers)like they have some at school. I said maybe Holland didnt have any. He said Oh they do, Grandma but hey are a better class of scroat!!! theres no answer to that.


Oh bless him but how lovely that he can open up to you! I bet he has a great time, once he gets over his nerves, sending him hugs from me! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got off the phone with Jynx...she's fine and recuperating at home after a longer than expected stay in the hospital after the hernia(s) repair work. She's on bed rest and strict rules not to lift etc. She sends everyone her love & hugs.


Good to know dear, thank you, hoping she does as she is told!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ...and I have two items in my bag for you Chris, will pass them on to you when I see you! Looking forward to meeting your new car!! xxx


Once I can start driving again I PROMISE we will meet up! Went to the Coast in the car yesterday, it was really comfortable, but I can't drive it yet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girlss. Sorry I didn't make it here yesterday.

We had fun and games after we got off the boat on Tuesday night. There were loads of road work around Portsmouth and we could not turn to the right on the M27 so we headed off for the New Forest, which is not where we wanted to be at 10.30 at night. And just for fun the M3 was closed so we could not go that way either. We eventually managed to turn back only to find that the A3 was closed at Petersfield. We stopped in a garage to ask the way and a very nice man said to follow him as he was going the way we wanted. We eventually got home at midnight!! Thanks to the Road Agency and 30 extra miles. Mr P was not impressed.

Yesterday I had a meeting at the museum for our event the WI are doing with them and then I went to collect LM from school DD has her play going on tonight and tomorrow so we will be on school pick up also and then going to see the play on Friday evening.

Today I have to sort out wartime dress patterns, find some music for the WI singing group and send a load of emails. I have also started making some dorset buttons.

Anyway all this activity is keeping my mind of my knee!!!

A belated happy birthday Linky and happy anniversary Chris.

Glad to hear Jynx is home, hope she behaves herself and rests.

Love you all.xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Is there a picalili relish, red color? My dad always had it but I don't see it in stores anymore.


Never heard of it, our piccalilli is yellow, as its mustard based. We do have red relishes, often beetroot based.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girlss. Sorry I didn't make it here yesterday.
> 
> We had fun and games after we got off the boat on Tuesday night. There were loads of road work around Portsmouth and we could not turn to the right on the M27 so we headed off for the New Forest, which is not where we wanted to be at 10.30 at night. And just for fun the M3 was closed so we could not go that way either. We eventually managed to turn back only to find that the A3 was closed at Petersfield. We stopped in a garage to ask the way and a very nice man said to follow him as he was going the way we wanted. We eventually got home at midnight!! Thanks to the Road Agency and 30 extra miles. Mr P was not impressed.
> Welcome home, sorry about your horrendous
> ...


Welcome home, sorry about your horrendous journey home, it's not what you need St the end of a holiday.
I noticed you said about dress patterns. If you can't find any I can ask at my Center where do vol work, there must be some there. I'm not going this week as I'm not feeling great but will be there next week. Let me know. Got 100's of knitting patterns there too.
Have a good day


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Welcome home, sorry about your horrendous journey home, it's not what you need St the end of a holiday.
> I noticed you said about dress patterns. If you can't find any I can ask at my Center where do vol work, there must be some there. I'm not going this week as I'm not feeling great but will be there next week. Let me know. Got 100's of knitting patterns there too.
> Have a good day


Hi Chris, hope you feel better soon. And yes please any patterns that cover the WW1 and 2 ladies clothes would be great. In fact anything between the wars too. Thanks very much. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, hope you feel better soon. And yes please any patterns that cover the WW1 and 2 ladies clothes would be great. In fact anything between the wars too. Thanks very much. xxx


Next week when I go I will talk to people working there


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey and gloomy Sidcup, I think it wants to rain but hasn't got the energy! Have been to Liv's assembly this morning, it was about the ancient Greeks, or so we were told, I am proud to say that Liv was the only one I could hear and understand!! :lol: :lol: Then I have had to drop the car in to the tyre shop for two new front tyres as one is nearly bald and the other is nearly flat! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
Have a good one everybody, love you all lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am ET and -9'C (16'F). Spring has been scared away. I'm back to the cold for the next week. I have patches of brown grass, and still a foot of snow in places on my yard. I don't have vacation scheduled until June but I am so ready to run away to someplace warm right now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and gloomy Sidcup, I think it wants to rain but hasn't got the energy! Have been to Liv's assembly this morning, it was about the ancient Greeks, or so we were told, I am proud to say that Liv was the only one I could hear and understand!! :lol: :lol: Then I have had to drop the car in to the tyre shop for two new front tyres as one is nearly bald and the other is nearly flat! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> Have a good one everybody, love you all lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


A lot of the cars in the parking garage have their summer tires on already. I think it is a bit early. We are probably going to get more snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girlss. Sorry I didn't make it here yesterday.
> 
> We had fun and games after we got off the boat on Tuesday night. There were loads of road work around Portsmouth and we could not turn to the right on the M27 so we headed off for the New Forest, which is not where we wanted to be at 10.30 at night. And just for fun the M3 was closed so we could not go that way either. We eventually managed to turn back only to find that the A3 was closed at Petersfield. We stopped in a garage to ask the way and a very nice man said to follow him as he was going the way we wanted. We eventually got home at midnight!! Thanks to the Road Agency and 30 extra miles. Mr P was not impressed.
> 
> ...


Not a nice way to end your trip.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A lot of the cars in the parking garage have their summer tires on already. I think it is a bit early. We are probably going to get more snow.


A case of wishful-thinking over-optimism, I think!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am ET and -9'C (16'F). Spring has been scared away. I'm back to the cold for the next week. I have patches of brown grass, and still a foot of snow in places on my yard. I don't have vacation scheduled until June but I am so ready to run away to someplace warm right now.


It's not exactly warm here, 4'C this morning but there is no snow here so come on over!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Linky!!!
> 
> I took Linky and DD out yesterday for there birthdays went to our favorite Mexican restaurant, it's a good thing to because today I can barely hold my head up I have a Dr. appointment in the morning so I hope she can get me headed in the right direction of feeling better!


I hope the doctor can make you feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not exactly warm here, 4'C this morning but there is no snow here so come on over!!! xxx


Wish I could. I like your flowers. I used to have some daffodils at the front of the house but the hostas ate them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Healing hugs to all that hurt.
Have a good day. Happy knitting.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Doing a quick fly by as DH and I have many things to do today. Need to go to customer service and request someone come and cut down some scraggily weeds in our back yard and do some paperwork we didn't know about right off. Then numerous stores for one thing and another. Is always something to do. I need to find some time to knit, but now we have to start thinking of packing to go back north in a month. Back later to catch up. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am ET and -9'C (16'F). Spring has been scared away. I'm back to the cold for the next week. I have patches of brown grass, and still a foot of snow in places on my yard. I don't have vacation scheduled until June but I am so ready to run away to someplace warm right now.


I can't offer you very warm, but we do have green and flowers. You are welcome anytime. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wish I could. I like your flowers. I used to have some daffodils at the front of the house but the hostas ate them.


Sadly, they are not mine, got them from Google pictures, lol! I have got some Narcissi in the back garden, might take a pic of them later!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its turning out to be a sunny warm Spring day. Ive been having coffee in the front garden with DH,,,Marg came up and I had to have another coffee with her! Well one has to, hasnt one. 

Ive planter my hanging baskets with trailing sweet peas in. They have 2 options. They either grow or not! Ive prepared the dinner and now I'm going to sit for half an hour before I start cooking. I get so tired at times.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its turning out to be a sunny warm Spring day. Ive been having coffee in the front garden with DH,,,Marg came up and I had to have another coffee with her! Well one has to, hasnt one.
> 
> Ive planter my hanging baskets with trailing sweet peas in. They have 2 options. They either grow or not! Ive prepared the dinner and now I'm going to sit for half an hour before I start cooking. I get so tired at times.


Can I come and join you, it cold and grey here. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Its turning out to be a sunny warm Spring day. Ive been having coffee in the front garden with DH,,,Marg came up and I had to have another coffee with her! Well one has to, hasnt one.
> 
> Ive planter my hanging baskets with trailing sweet peas in. They have 2 options. They either grow or not! Ive prepared the dinner and now I'm going to sit for half an hour before I start cooking. I get so tired at times.


Hi GS, sorry you aren't so good today, neither am I. Didn't want to go to my vol job, now wish I had, can't win can I? I need to plant my tree that DD Brought me for Mother's Day , not sure when that will happen! Been trying to sort out my DD2, as I told you all she is pregnant. Last time she had a horrendous time. She is so worried. She tried to talk to a midwife but they can't see her until she's 14 weeks, she's supposed to have a scan by 12. She thinks she is nearly that now. The surgery say ring the midwives! Sorry rant over, I needed that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Can I come and join you, it cold and grey here. xxxx


Pick me up on the way please. It's like middle of winter here, so cold & miserable, roll on Summer or even Spring! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Can I come and join you, it cold and grey here. xxxx


Same here, somebody put a shilling in the meter and turn the sun on!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi GS, sorry you aren't so good today, neither am I. Didn't want to go to my vol job, now wish I had, can't win can I? I need to plant my tree that DD Brought me for Mother's Day , not sure when that will happen! Been trying to sort out my DD2, as I told you all she is pregnant. Last time she had a horrendous time. She is so worried. She tried to talk to a midwife but they can't see her until she's 14 weeks, she's supposed to have a scan by 12. She thinks she is nearly that now. The surgery say ring the midwives! Sorry rant over, I needed that!


Sounds badly organised, as usual! We might not have to pay in this country but we are not getting the service that we need or used to get! You rant away love, get it off your chest!!! x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi GS, sorry you aren't so good today, neither am I. Didn't want to go to my vol job, now wish I had, can't win can I? I need to plant my tree that DD Brought me for Mother's Day , not sure when that will happen! Been trying to sort out my DD2, as I told you all she is pregnant. Last time she had a horrendous time. She is so worried. She tried to talk to a midwife but they can't see her until she's 14 weeks, she's supposed to have a scan by 12. She thinks she is nearly that now. The surgery say ring the midwives! Sorry rant over, I needed that!


Im glad you can rant to me Chrissy, that shows we are good friends. DIL had problems when she was pregnant. Funnily enough I dreamed I was pregnant last night, and I could see my tummy was jumping all over.....I think I need a dog, or a gold fish....I must get a dream book.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im glad you can rant to me Chrissy, that shows we are good friends. DIL had problems when she was pregnant. Funnily enough I dreamed I was pregnant last night, and I could see my tummy was jumping all over.....I think I need a dog, or a gold fish....I must get a dream book.


I've got one I shall look it up. I keep dreaming about where I used to work, but they are nightmares!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Sounds badly organised, as usual! We might not have to pay in this country but we are not getting the service that we need or used to get! You rant away love, get it off your chest!!! x


What would I do without you lot!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girlss. Sorry I didn't make it here yesterday.
> 
> We had fun and games after we got off the boat on Tuesday night. There were loads of road work around Portsmouth and we could not turn to the right on the M27 so we headed off for the New Forest, which is not where we wanted to be at 10.30 at night. And just for fun the M3 was closed so we could not go that way either. We eventually managed to turn back only to find that the A3 was closed at Petersfield. We stopped in a garage to ask the way and a very nice man said to follow him as he was going the way we wanted. We eventually got home at midnight!! Thanks to the Road Agency and 30 extra miles. Mr P was not impressed.
> 
> ...


Glad you finally made it home in spite of the roundabout way you had to go to get there! Busy times for you. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not exactly warm here, 4'C this morning but there is no snow here so come on over!!! xxx


From me, too. It's about 50F here this morning and a bit gray, but come on over - it's definitely warmer than where you are!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Can I come and join you, it cold and grey here. xxxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Saxy. I found an envelope addressed to you yesterday. I thought it had been posted, sorry. You should get it very soon, hope it helps in some way. X


It arrived this morning. Thanks for thinking of me. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Sorry not to get on last night but by the time I got home from DS's it was a little late...for me ..anyway.
> 
> Everyone is ok up there except for DIL..I wish they could get her sorted out. She has quite as few problems and gets very down at times. I can see why.
> 
> I had to have a little laugh...GS2 , as you know goes toHolland on Monday, and boy, does he NOT want to go!!! Hes been looking for an excuse for days now. We were sitting having a chat and I said to him he'd be fine and what was bothering him. He said he was frightened in case there were any "scroats" (Bums, layabouts, troublemakers)like they have some at school. I said maybe Holland didnt have any. He said Oh they do, Grandma but hey are a better class of scroat!!! theres no answer to that.


Does he know where that word comes from?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good to know dear, thank you, hoping she does as she is told!! xxx


Yeah! Like that always happens!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girlss. Sorry I didn't make it here yesterday.
> 
> We had fun and games after we got off the boat on Tuesday night. There were loads of road work around Portsmouth and we could not turn to the right on the M27 so we headed off for the New Forest, which is not where we wanted to be at 10.30 at night. And just for fun the M3 was closed so we could not go that way either. We eventually managed to turn back only to find that the A3 was closed at Petersfield. We stopped in a garage to ask the way and a very nice man said to follow him as he was going the way we wanted. We eventually got home at midnight!! Thanks to the Road Agency and 30 extra miles. Mr P was not impressed.
> 
> ...


Welcome home. Looks like you'll have no time to sit and knit though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Can I come and join you, it cold and grey here. xxxx


The sun is trying to shine here. It's warm when it peeps through but I think it's a bit shy, hiding behind the clouds.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Same here, somebody put a shilling in the meter and turn the sun on!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's found a gap right now. It makes such a difference sitting right near the window as I do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I must go and pack. I'm off to Harrogate for the WRACA AGM this weekend. That should be a riot!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Does he know where that word comes from?


Well, I didn't but think I have just worked it out!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well I must go and pack. I'm off to Harrogate for the WRACA AGM this weekend. That should be a riot!


Have a lovely weekend dear, be safe!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to get up in the morning to see if we can see the eclipse. They reckon that the north East has a good chance of seeing it.
Ive had a lovely bath and ready in pjs. Ive had a busy day, and not knitted. But I enjoyed jobbing on.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I didn't but think I have just worked it out!!  :lol: :lol:


Of course I know....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

At the gks. Just had take away fish and chips.not quite as good as Whitby but ok. Did all my emails this morning. Got some ideas for wRtime outfits. Spoke to Londy and she has given me dome ideas for fabric. Guess she will hsve to take me shopping :thumbup:
Dds play opens tonight so she has just rung to say goodnight. Now got to get LM to do her homework.
Catch you later xx:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to get up in the morning to see if we can see the eclipse. They reckon that the north East has a good chance of seeing it.
> Ive had a lovely bath and ready in pjs. Ive had a busy day, and not knitted. But I enjoyed jobbing on.


I think it might be a bit cloudy here in the South xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely weekend dear, be safe!! xxx


Enjoy yourself Saxy x


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a busy morning then my BP shot up like a rocket for no good reason. Was so dizzy thought I would fall if I stood up. Had to cancel DH doctor visit as I could not drive the car. Took my new BP med and several hours later it seems to be working.Am so grateful.

GS wish I could sit in your garden with you and chat and drink coffee. Sorry DDIL is so ill. Is it her RA??? Hope the doctors can help her. Know DGS2 will have a lovely away time as soon as he feels more comfortble once he gets there.

Purple what a nasty turn of events when you got off the ferry. Glad you made it safely though. What are you making WW1 and 2 costumes for???Did I miss something, at least I think I did????

Londy How are you dear??? Hope you and Chrissy can get together soon. Know you girls always have a good time.

Chrissy sorry to hear you were in too much pain to go to volunteer job today. I sure hope they get you into the pain program fast.I am with you, if I didn't have you ladies to vent to, don't know know what I would do.

Rookie glad Jynx is home from the surgery, just sorry to hear it was more extensive than first thought. Will try to call her in a few days after she is more rested. Hope you are doing well.

Saxy have a grand weekend away and enjoy yourself.Not exactly sure what you will be doing , but sound like something with the military.

Binky hope you are doing better. Did you go to the doctors to see what is going on with you???Glad you were able to be out and about yesterday with Linky on her birthday. Also that chemo is helping your baby sister.

Jolly hope you are well and things are going good for you.

Lifeline sending hugs as I know you are busy, just wanted you to know I miss you.

Off for now. Love to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy morning then my BP shot up like a rocket for no good reason. Was so dizzy thought I would fall if I stood up. Had to cancel DH doctor visit as I could not drive the car. Took my new BP med and several hours later it seems to be working.Am so grateful.
> 
> GS wish I could sit in your garden with you and chat and drink coffee. Sorry DDIL is so ill. Is it her RA??? Hope the doctors can help her. Know DGS2 will have a lovely away time as soon as he feels more comfortble once he gets there.
> 
> ...


Feel better soon sweetheart!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie,
This year the Womens Institute is 100 yrs old in the UK and there are lots of celebrations going on. We are having a wartime baking competition with other WIs in this area and we are dressing up in costumes from WWs 1 and 2.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Feel better soon sweetheart!! xxxxxxx


And from me, too, Purly!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple sorry your trip home had to have a detour but glad that you made it home safe.
Londy you made me smile with your comment about the meter...that is great.
Chrissy hope you feel better soon
Saxy have a fun weekend.
GS I am sure your GS2 will relax once he is with his friend and having fun.

I went to the doctor this morning and as I suspected it is allergies...I wonder how I knew that.....maybe it was the plate of nachos that I should not have had on Saturday...not saying it was just saying maybe....ok it was the nachos I am allergic to corn and we used Doritos to make nachos guess I won't be having them anymore unless I make my chips with the flour shells. :shock: :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Purple sorry your trip home had to have a detour but glad that you made it home safe.
> Londy you made me smile with your comment about the meter...that is great.
> Chrissy hope you feel better soon
> Saxy have a fun weekend.
> ...


Glad you got sorted, keep away from the Doritos in futures or try too,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im up early to see the eclipse...I must be mad. Good morning everyone.It looks clear to me.Theres a house in the way at the moment.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its raining. !!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its raining. !!!!


And we have thick cloud here :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Just having a cup of coffee before l get up. WI sewing this morning, then on xchool pick up and this evening we are going to see the play at DDs school.

Lisa, hope you get your allergies sorted out. I have a friend who has allergies, but now she knows what she can and can't eat she is fine. Xx

Have a good Friday everyone xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We had a marvelous view just before clouds came in. DH had his welding glasses and we looked through those. I was well impressed. Im glad I got up.

Dont have any plans today, although I might fancy my lunch out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:00 am ET and -1'C (30'F).
Google has pretty flowers on it's screen. I don't have flowers yet.
Happy Happiness day. And it's Friday. And it's payday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purple sorry your trip home had to have a detour but glad that you made it home safe.
> Londy you made me smile with your comment about the meter...that is great.
> Chrissy hope you feel better soon
> Saxy have a fun weekend.
> ...


It's not worth feeling so rough is it?!! I have to be very careful eating sweetcorn and I love it but too much and........not good!! I bet if you Google it, there will be other suggestions as to how you can make nachos without using anything 'corny', I hope so anyway it's a shame when you can't eat something you enjoy! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We had a marvelous view just before clouds came in. DH had his welding glasses and we looked through those. I was well impressed. Im glad I got up.
> 
> Dont have any plans today, although I might fancy my lunch out.


I haven't seen a solar eclipse here for years. It's always been cloudy. Our next total is scheduled for 2017.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And we have thick cloud here :thumbdown:


I couldn't see it, thick grey cloud and I will probably miss the next one in 2090, unless I can see it from "Up There"!! There is apparently a Pink Moon on 4th April, we might be able to see that!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purple sorry your trip home had to have a detour but glad that you made it home safe.
> Londy you made me smile with your comment about the meter...that is great.
> Chrissy hope you feel better soon
> Saxy have a fun weekend.
> ...


I'm allergic to tree pollen. I love to see the trees starting to green up because it is spring and I hate to see the trees starting to green up because it's pollen season.  ;-) :roll:
I wonder how nacho cheese and toppings would taste on potato chips?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:00 am ET and -1'C (30'F).
> Google has pretty flowers on it's screen. I don't have flowers yet.
> Happy Happiness day. And it's Friday. And it's payday.


Yes it IS, hooray!!!! Having splashed out for my new tyres yesterday, I was pleased to see my bank account topped up again!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't seen a solar eclipse here for years. It's always been cloudy. Our next total is scheduled for 2017.


So soon? I could pop over and see that one!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I couldn't see it, thick grey cloud and I will probably miss the next one in 2090, unless I can see it from "Up There"!! There is apparently a Pink Moon on 4th April, we might be able to see that!!


Is a pink moon a lunar eclipse? I remember seeing one when I was a teen. It was a super moon and the eclipse happened just as the moon was coming up. That was memorable.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Must go and get ready for this funeral. Sad day for my friend but it will be good to see her and some of the other people I used to work with. Catch you later, have a good one, loveyasalllots!!!!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So soon? I could pop over and see that one!!


Maximum will be at Hopkinsville, Kentucky from 3:47 pm to 6:22 pm on August 21. 
We could go see Linky and Binky and hop over to Kentucky from there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Must go and get ready for this funeral. Sad day for my friend but it will be good to see her and some of the other people I used to work with. Catch you later, have a good one, loveyasalllots!!!!!xxxxxxxxxx


Sorry about the funeral. Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie,
> This year the Womens Institute is 100 yrs old in the UK and there are lots of celebrations going on. We are having a wartime baking competition with other WIs in this area and we are dressing up in costumes from WWs 1 and 2.


That would be fun to see. And yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy morning then my BP shot up like a rocket for no good reason. Was so dizzy thought I would fall if I stood up. Had to cancel DH doctor visit as I could not drive the car. Took my new BP med and several hours later it seems to be working.Am so grateful.
> 
> Off for now. Love to all. Purly


I'm glad your BP medicine worked. Have a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to go now.
I hope today goes quickly.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im up early to see the eclipse...I must be mad. Good morning everyone.It looks clear to me.Theres a house in the way at the moment.


I set my alarm so I didn't miss it! It was so cloudy we put on the TV, got back into bed & watched it, it was great. Strange as our room got darker & darker!
In 1999 I was in St. thomas Hosp on a re-hab course. When the eclipse was due we went outside, there were so many staff & patients, lots with drips! It was a super sunny day. We all had so much fun, it was a day I'll never forget.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy morning then my BP shot up like a rocket for no good reason. Was so dizzy thought I would fall if I stood up. Had to cancel DH doctor visit as I could not drive the car. Took my new BP med and several hours later it seems to be working.Am so grateful.
> 
> GS wish I could sit in your garden with you and chat and drink coffee. Sorry DDIL is so ill. Is it her RA??? Hope the doctors can help her. Know DGS2 will have a lovely away time as soon as he feels more comfortble once he gets there.
> 
> ...


Glad the MEDS helped, but pleased don't do too much! You always sound so busy. Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm allergic to tree pollen. I love to see the trees starting to green up because it is spring and I hate to see the trees starting to green up because it's pollen season.  ;-) :roll:
> I wonder how nacho cheese and toppings would taste on potato chips?


Hope you get your allergies sorted. I'm allergic to a bush we have here, luckily it does flower for long, it's out now, sniff sniff!
On the subject of Nachos, my SIL has used potato chips if he doesn't have corn chips. Not quite the same but he still enjoys! Have a good day. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I couldn't see it, thick grey cloud and I will probably miss the next one in 2090, unless I can see it from "Up There"!! There is apparently a Pink Moon on 4th April, we might be able to see that!!


Next eclipse is 2026, or so the man on the telly said. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I set my alarm so I didn't miss it! It was so cloudy we put on the TV, got back into bed & watched it, it was great. Strange as our room got darker & darker!
> In 1999 I was in St. thomas Hosp on a re-hab course. When the eclipse was due we went outside, there were so many staff & patients, lots with drips! It was a super sunny day. We all had so much fun, it was a day I'll never forget.


I remember watching that eclipse with my Dad. Brings back happy memories. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good WI sewing meeting this am. Got an idea for my WWI outfit. Might have to get a hat!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Had some gentle rain yesterday evening and today is slightly overcast. Worker fom the community was in our back yard when I got up and was taking care of our flowerbed, we requisted to have weeds pulled out.These were large tree type dried out weeds with deep roots. He said they did as courtesy, but from now on we need to do. Also he took care of our fire ant hills in the back yard. Today will be usual day. Hope the dizzy spells stop. Don't know if I like the new med or not.

Purple I would love to be therre for the WI cook off and see all the costumes. What a fun time everyone will have.

Binky no more corn Doritos for you dear.Hate allergies. Can you not eat corn in any form????It is one of my favorite veggies. I have allergies to certain pollens, another reason I hate going back to Pa. My allergies will definitely kick in.You take care dear.

GS Glad you enjoyed the eclipse. I don't think we got to see it see here, although I have no idea as I was asleep. Had a great night's sleep for a change. You deserve to have lunch out, enjoy dear.

Londy sorry you must attend a funeral today I am always at a loss as to what to say to the grieving fmily. Hope the rest of your day is better.

Nitzi know what you mean about the pollen. I am especially sensitive to the white fluffy down of the locus trees. In misery when they are out. Do you take any medicine to relieve your allergies??????

Chrissy, glad you got to watch the eclipse on the tv.You and Susan were the early birds today.I am usually busy every day with one thing and another. There is still alot to do here. DH doesn't drive anymore so I am his driver now, and try to make sure he is well taken care of with his health challenges etc. Hope your pain is improving. Is terrible how pain can be so debilitating. It sucks your enjoyment of life right out of you.Think of you often and how courageous you are to do what you do.Be well.

Saxy hope she is having a good time.

Well girls, DH did it again. He broke his little toe on his other foot on the footboard of the bed this morning. I have pleaded with him to let me take the thing off the bed, but he says no. He wasn't watching what he was doing he says. I have bandaged the little toe up to the next toe to help it stay in place till it heals. Oh wowza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, so sorry Kenny has done himself even more damage. I would definitely take the foot board off and wrap his feet in bubble wrap. Healing hugs coming his way. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:00 am ET and -1'C (30'F).
> Google has pretty flowers on it's screen. I don't have flowers yet.
> Happy Happiness day. And it's Friday. And it's payday.


Happy Happiness Day back to you! Payday's good!  Have a great day and a wonderful weekend, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the funeral. Have a good rest of the day.


And from me, too, Londy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, so sorry Kenny has done himself even more damage. I would definitely take the foot board off and wrap his feet in bubble wrap. Healing hugs coming his way. xx


And from me, too, Purly! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Maximum will be at Hopkinsville, Kentucky from 3:47 pm to 6:22 pm on August 21.
> We could go see Linky and Binky and hop over to Kentucky from there.


Oh dear, off to NZ on Aug 21st!! :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I set my alarm so I didn't miss it! It was so cloudy we put on the TV, got back into bed & watched it, it was great. Strange as our room got darker & darker!
> In 1999 I was in St. thomas Hosp on a re-hab course. When the eclipse was due we went outside, there were so many staff & patients, lots with drips! It was a super sunny day. We all had so much fun, it was a day I'll never forget.


I was living in Cornwall then and we all made a really big deal of it but on the day, just like today, thick cloud so didn't see a thing!!! :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Next eclipse is 2026, or so the man on the telly said. xxxx


Oh, ok, the man on the radio said 2090! Might stick around for 2026, I will be 76!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, so sorry Kenny has done himself even more damage. I would definitely take the foot board off and wrap his feet in bubble wrap. Healing hugs coming his way. xx


Yes, I agree, do not heed his protests, take it off!!!! Hope it heals soon and isn't too painful! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Londy.


I didn't know the guy personally, but his partner used to be my boss - and a good one so I was there to support her. He was 91 and had been very ill for a long time so wasn't too sombre and my friend is doing fine, thanks for the support though!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I didn't know the guy personally, but his partner used to be my boss - and a good one so I was there to support her. He was 91 and had been very ill for a long time so wasn't too sombre and my friend is doing fine, thanks for the support though!! xxx


Well, that's good, then. Glad you were able to give her your support. Sounds like a good celebration of his life. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The eclipse was wonderful. We got to see it and then a cloud came across, but we did see it. Everything was still and dusky. We had DH's welding glasses it was wonderful to watch.

Ive been baking today, Dont faint. I've done chocolate muffins and a coffee and walnut cake.Ive made the dinner and now I'm going to sit down.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had some gentle rain yesterday evening and today is slightly overcast. Worker fom the community was in our back yard when I got up and was taking care of our flowerbed, we requisted to have weeds pulled out.These were large tree type dried out weeds with deep roots. He said they did as courtesy, but from now on we need to do. Also he took care of our fire ant hills in the back yard. Today will be usual day. Hope the dizzy spells stop. Don't know if I like the new med or not.
> 
> Purple I would love to be therre for the WI cook off and see all the costumes. What a fun time everyone will have.
> 
> ...


I cant believe that DH has broken his other toe...These boards on the bed...are they made of steel? Its not funny when you break your toe.....Get him to wear slippers..... :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, ok, the man on the radio said 2090! Might stick around for 2026, I will be 76!!!


I'll be 76 too....as for 2090...I'll be stiff!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, so sorry Kenny has done himself even more damage. I would definitely take the foot board off and wrap his feet in bubble wrap. Healing hugs coming his way. xx


From me too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh, ok, the man on the radio said 2090! Might stick around for 2026, I will be 76!!!


I'll see you in Oxleas woods! You'll have to push me because I'm older than you, I'll be 77, mind you with all my grandsons we'll be ok :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I cant believe that DH has broken his other toe...These boards on the bed...are they made of steel? Its not funny when you break your toe.....Get him to wear slippers..... :-(


.....with steel toe caps!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll be 76 too....as for 2090...I'll be stiff!


I'll be dust, drifting about in the clouds making viewing the eclipse impossible!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll see you in Oxleas woods! You'll have to push me because I'm older than you, I'll be 77, mind you with all my grandsons we'll be ok :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Can you get one of them to push me too?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, we're back from the gks school and DD's house now. The cake bake was a huge success, I have never seen so much cake in my life!! There was loads left over and I have no idea what will happens to it, I doubt anyone will take on the responsibility of taking it to a homeless shelter, even if there is one round here. The sun came out so we were able to sit outside with our tea and cake. Unfortunately, while I was meeting DGS from his part of the school, DH mis-judged how low the seats were and somehow, he fell over. He says he didn't hurt himself but he really frightened poor Liv, who was in tears! The mums and dads who were milling about were very kind to him and even went and got him another cup of tea as his went flying! Not a good thing to happen on your 81st birthday!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not worth feeling so rough is it?!! I have to be very careful eating sweetcorn and I love it but too much and........not good!! I bet if you Google it, there will be other suggestions as to how you can make nachos without using anything 'corny', I hope so anyway it's a shame when you can't eat something you enjoy! xxx


No its not worth it at all! I am going to try to make chips with the flour tortilla shells!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Maximum will be at Hopkinsville, Kentucky from 3:47 pm to 6:22 pm on August 21.
> We could go see Linky and Binky and hop over to Kentucky from there.


Yes that would be a great idea!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had some gentle rain yesterday evening and today is slightly overcast. Worker fom the community was in our back yard when I got up and was taking care of our flowerbed, we requisted to have weeds pulled out.These were large tree type dried out weeds with deep roots. He said they did as courtesy, but from now on we need to do. Also he took care of our fire ant hills in the back yard. Today will be usual day. Hope the dizzy spells stop. Don't know if I like the new med or not.
> 
> Purple I would love to be therre for the WI cook off and see all the costumes. What a fun time everyone will have.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we're back from the gks school and DD's house now. The cake bake was a huge success, I have never seen so much cake in my life!! There was loads left over and I have no idea what will happens to it, I doubt anyone will take on the responsibility of taking it to a homeless shelter, even if there is one round here. The sun came out so we were able to sit outside with our tea and cake. Unfortunately, while I was meeting DGS from his part of the school, DH mis-judged how low the seats were and somehow, he fell over. He says he didn't hurt himself but he really frightened poor Liv, who was in tears! The mums and dads who were milling about were very kind to him and even went and got him another cup of tea as his went flying! Not a good thing to happen on your 81st birthday!!!


What an awful thing to happen to DH, I hope hes over it now? :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What an awful thing to happen to DH, I hope hes over it now? :-(


He's fine thanks hun and getting crosser every time I mention it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I thought it was about time i returned to the comfort of chats around the world. The virus seems to have a wonderful time, while it was raging through my system. I am still not feeling absolutely fantastic


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we're back from the gks school and DD's house now. The cake bake was a huge success, I have never seen so much cake in my life!! There was loads left over and I have no idea what will happens to it, I doubt anyone will take on the responsibility of taking it to a homeless shelter, even if there is one round here. The sun came out so we were able to sit outside with our tea and cake. Unfortunately, while I was meeting DGS from his part of the school, DH mis-judged how low the seats were and somehow, he fell over. He says he didn't hurt himself but he really frightened poor Liv, who was in tears! The mums and dads who were milling about were very kind to him and even went and got him another cup of tea as his went flying! Not a good thing to happen on your 81st birthday!!!


Happy Birthday to your DH hope he is ok!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I thought it was about time i returned to the comfort of chats around the world. The virus seems to have a wonderful time, while it was raging through my system. I am still not feeling absolutely fantastic


Adorable!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Adorable!


Thanks, I am off to bed again, as I have the older 3 gk's for overnight, and I need a little more sleep before they arrive

Have a good day/night xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I thought it was about time i returned to the comfort of chats around the world. The virus seems to have a wonderful time, while it was raging through my system. I am still not feeling absolutely fantastic


So cute, you can see they have both got strong personalities, wonder where they get that from, Grandma?? Beautiful!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, I am off to bed again, as I have the older 3 gk's for overnight, and I need a little more sleep before they arrive
> 
> Have a good day/night xxxx


Take care of yourself Judi, big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I thought it was about time i returned to the comfort of chats around the world. The virus seems to have a wonderful time, while it was raging through my system. I am still not feeling absolutely fantastic


oooooooooo they are wonderful... glad you are on the mend


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He's fine thanks hun and getting crosser every time I mention it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's good that he's fine. HAPPY BIRTHDAY to him! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I thought it was about time i returned to the comfort of chats around the world. The virus seems to have a wonderful time, while it was raging through my system. I am still not feeling absolutely fantastic


Glad you're better and hope you are 100% soon! The girls are adorable!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

New med for BP making me sleepy and dizzy. As long as it workson the BP I will adapt. Told DH what you all said about taking off the footboard, he just grins.We ordered out tonight. Italian food one of my favorites.Yummy

Londy sorry to hear DH took a spill but happy he was not hurt except for his pride. Tell him we send Happy Birthday wishes.

Xiang Hope the virus leaves soon and you are back to feeling great. Adorable picture of the girls. They sure are growing fast.

GS save some of the goodies you made for me. I can smell them all the way here. Yummy.

Pam hi hope you are having a great day.

Binky no popcorn, so unfair. Is one of my favorites too.

Off to pick up dinner. No cooking or clean up for me tonight. yea. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Can you get one of them to push me too?!!!


Of course that goes without saying!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, we're back from the gks school and DD's house now. The cake bake was a huge success, I have never seen so much cake in my life!! There was loads left over and I have no idea what will happens to it, I doubt anyone will take on the responsibility of taking it to a homeless shelter, even if there is one round here. The sun came out so we were able to sit outside with our tea and cake. Unfortunately, while I was meeting DGS from his part of the school, DH mis-judged how low the seats were and somehow, he fell over. He says he didn't hurt himself but he really frightened poor Liv, who was in tears! The mums and dads who were milling about were very kind to him and even went and got him another cup of tea as his went flying! Not a good thing to happen on your 81st birthday!!!


Poor Pat, so sorry about hs fall. Hope he enjoyed his birthday. Cake sale sounded good, I've helped at a few of them when the girls were at school.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I thought it was about time i returned to the comfort of chats around the world. The virus seems to have a wonderful time, while it was raging through my system. I am still not feeling absolutely fantastic


They are getting so big! Hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll see you in Oxleas woods! You'll have to push me because I'm older than you, I'll be 77, mind you with all my grandsons we'll be ok :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ssssshhhhhh! stop talking about age there are some of us who are a tad older. But hey back to the shoe size for age. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tender hugs to Pat, hope he is ok.

Xiang, lovely to see you, hope you are feeling on top form really soon and lovely photo of the twins, they certainly are growing.

Pearlie, hope your body gets used to your new meds and hope that foot board is soon history.

Susan sounds as if you have had a lovely day.

Chris are you feeling a bit better today.

Just from seeing DDs school performance of the Secret Garden. It was hard to believe they were just school girls, the singing was fantastic and the acting was perfect. As well as being the director DD had to take charge of the music as well as the music teacher left last week!! She got a lovely bouquet from the cast and a standing ovation from the audience. The Headmistress gave a very nice speech afterwards too.

Off to bed now and a long lie in tomorrow. Night night everyone xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Tender hugs to Pat, hope he is ok.
> 
> Xiang, lovely to see you, hope you are feeling on top form really soon and lovely photo of the twins, they certainly are growing.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful evening you had! So glad all went well for you DD.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well the kids are on spring break, well they have a research paper to turn in and then they are on break good thing to gives us all a chance to get better


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Tender hugs to Pat, hope he is ok.
> 
> Xiang, lovely to see you, hope you are feeling on top form really soon and lovely photo of the twins, they certainly are growing.
> 
> ...


You sound a very proud mum, so you should be, congratulations to her.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So cute, you can see they have both got strong personalities, wonder where they get that from, Grandma?? Beautiful!!! xxx


Now Londy, I am a shy, retiring wallflower .... hahahahaha

but you might be right about the strong personalities :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we're back from the gks school and DD's house now. The cake bake was a huge success, I have never seen so much cake in my life!! There was loads left over and I have no idea what will happens to it, I doubt anyone will take on the responsibility of taking it to a homeless shelter, even if there is one round here. The sun came out so we were able to sit outside with our tea and cake. Unfortunately, while I was meeting DGS from his part of the school, DH mis-judged how low the seats were and somehow, he fell over. He says he didn't hurt himself but he really frightened poor Liv, who was in tears! The mums and dads who were milling about were very kind to him and even went and got him another cup of tea as his went flying! Not a good thing to happen on your 81st birthday!!!


Ooh your poor DH I am so happy that he didn't do himself too much harm, but he got some wonderful attention. I hope the remainder of the day was better for his birthday xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. Had some gentle rain yesterday evening and today is slightly overcast. Worker fom the community was in our back yard when I got up and was taking care of our flowerbed, we requisted to have weeds pulled out.These were large tree type dried out weeds with deep roots. He said they did as courtesy, but from now on we need to do. Also he took care of our fire ant hills in the back yard. Today will be usual day. Hope the dizzy spells stop. Don't know if I like the new med or not.
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. Had some gentle rain yesterday evening and today is slightly overcast. Worker fom the community was in our back yard when I got up and was taking care of our flowerbed, we requisted to have weeds pulled out.These were large tree type dried out weeds with deep roots. He said they did as courtesy, but from now on we need to do. Also he took care of our fire ant hills in the back yard. Today will be usual day. Hope the dizzy spells stop. Don't know if I like the new med or not.
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all. I've been unwell this week, it's been all I can do to get to work. Have been very tired, took the day off Monday but really should have been off longer. Have kept up reading here. I think I've missed a few birthdays and anniversaries, so....happy birthday/anniversary to all who have been celebrating. Get well to all who have taken a tumble..a few DH s there I think. And Xiang, what a gorgeous picture of the two wee ones.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I've been unwell this week, it's been all I can do to get to work. Have been very tired, took the day off Monday but really should have been off longer. Have kept up reading here. I think I've missed a few birthdays and anniversaries, so....happy birthday/anniversary to all who have been celebrating. Get well to all who have taken a tumble..a few DH s there I think. And Xiang, what a gorgeous picture of the two wee ones.


So sorry you are feeling so poorly, you must listen to your body, if you need to be off do so! Lecture over  not long now until the holidays, hope you can have a proper break.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Mr P has just brought me a coffee. I slept like a log last night. May go to the farmers market this morning but otherwise I am going to have a lazy day. 

Rebecca, sending you loads of healing hugs. You have had it rough this term. Hope that during the coming holiday you can rest and get your strength back. Xxxx 

love and hugs to all xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ooh your poor DH I am so happy that he didn't do himself too much harm, but he got some wonderful attention. I hope the remainder of the day was better for his birthday xxxxx


Sadly, attention is the last thing in the world he would want!!! MEN!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I've been unwell this week, it's been all I can do to get to work. Have been very tired, took the day off Monday but really should have been off longer. Have kept up reading here. I think I've missed a few birthdays and anniversaries, so....happy birthday/anniversary to all who have been celebrating. Get well to all who have taken a tumble..a few DH s there I think. And Xiang, what a gorgeous picture of the two wee ones.


Oh bless you, hope you are feeling better now and I agree with Chris, if you are ill, don't go to work!! xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. Its a windy grey day. Im tired today, maybe did too much yesterday.Never mind. I'll wake up soon haha. facetimed boys last night and GS1 shaowed me a portrait that he'd drawn, it was fantastic.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its a windy grey day. Im tired today, maybe did too much yesterday.Never mind. I'll wake up soon haha. facetimed boys last night and GS1 shaowed me a portrait that he'd drawn, it was fantastic.


Clever boys!!! I will be doing some sewing for DSIL today who is starting on a new project! Then this afternoon, I will have a quick cuppa with Jill before heading off to the BHF swim where I will be trying to sell some BHF merchandise!! Have a nice rest today dear!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we're back from the gks school and DD's house now. The cake bake was a huge success, I have never seen so much cake in my life!! There was loads left over and I have no idea what will happens to it, I doubt anyone will take on the responsibility of taking it to a homeless shelter, even if there is one round here. The sun came out so we were able to sit outside with our tea and cake. Unfortunately, while I was meeting DGS from his part of the school, DH mis-judged how low the seats were and somehow, he fell over. He says he didn't hurt himself but he really frightened poor Liv, who was in tears! The mums and dads who were milling about were very kind to him and even went and got him another cup of tea as his went flying! Not a good thing to happen on your 81st birthday!!!


Sorry to hear that DH took a spill...hope he's feeling okay today too...sometimes the day or so later are worse. Sorry that Liv got a scare and good to see others helping him out with another cup of tea. Wish him a Happy Birthday from us!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning..things are getting set right in my world...well almost. We were at the eye specialists yesterday with DGS and thankfully the news is that the spot (possibly thought to be a hole) on the retina is just a difference in the pigmentation and not an actual hole. Follow up in one year just to be sure there are not changes, but perfectly healthy and thought to be a birth mark like a mole or freckle. Whew....

I have my computer back -- I take it in every six months to get it cleaned off and serviced...it needed a new plug in inside the computer so they had it a while. It's fixed and as good as new. It forces me to back up the computer twice a year!

DH is on Spring break from school (he works part time as a security guard at the High School)so we're starting the front landscaping designs and planning out the backyard gardens. Nothing like Mr. P's but I am looking forward to having something bright and cheery out my front door. It's actually been warmer here this week so really has given us Spring Fever...shhhhh..the forecasters are saying possibly more snow on Monday.

We're having Easter celebration at our house and DH's extended family will be here. We'll have about 20 here for brunch. DGS told me yesterday that he wants to help me make the kiddie treats so we went out on PINterest to get some ideas and he's gong to talk to his Mom about what he might like to make and then we'll set up a cooking date!! It was so cute....sure different interaction than I or even my kids had with grandparents and I love it. I'm pretty sure the "treats" will be something with a PEEPs diorama.

Love to all -- and praying that all those with aches, pains and illnesses are much better soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast Florida. Think it might have rained as my joints are so very painful today. The foot board is still on the bed. DH says he wants it on. What to do???????Going to DSIL and DBIL's for dinner tonight as their children are in from out od state. Great niece is there with her mom. She is over a year old. Such a cutie. Will be nice to see everyone.

Lifeline so sorry to hear you are ill. Please stay home and rest. Loyalty to the job has gone by the window as they say. I sure wish I had taken my own advice. You need your health dear to feel good and do your job. Please take off the time you need to feel better. Thinking of you.

GS who was the portrait of that GS1 drew??????Know he did an excellent job. What you doing this weekend??

Londy sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you. Hope you sell alot of merchandise.

Purple you needed a good sleep in after the traveling and and going out to the play. Your DD did a super job and deserves all the praise and flowers showered on her. Know you are proud.

Rookie so glad your DGS's eye is okay. Know how worried you were for him. Have fun planning your garden, and hope it doesn't snow for you.

Chrissy have a good weekend and if I remember correctly your DH is having his eye surgery this morning. Hope all goes well for him.

Our DS had some surgery done this morning in So. Korea. He is doing well. Was very concerned, but feel relived that all is okay.

Need to get myself together. Chat a little later. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Rookie, that is very good news indeed about your DGS's eye, as you say, whew!!! You are very good, getting your computer checked regularly, I never do that, just moan when it gets slower and s l o w e r !! I am sometimes tempted to back it all up and then press the 'Restore Factory Settings' button but I haven't done it yet!! 'Scuse my ignorance again, what is/are PEEPS? Your garden and Easter plans sound like a lot of fun, I might just turn up to pitch in with the goody-making!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly, How lovely to be seeing the family today, I can tell how much you like being near you SIL & BIL, you will all miss each other when you go to Pa  So glad your DS's surgery went well, another WHEW!!!xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Rookie, that is very good news indeed about your DGS's eye, as you say, whew!!! You are very good, getting your computer checked regularly, I never do that, just moan when it gets slower and s l o w e r !! I am sometimes tempted to back it all up and then press the 'Restore Factory Settings' button but I haven't done it yet!! 'Scuse my ignorance again, what is/are PEEPS? Your garden and Easter plans sound like a lot of fun, I might just turn up to pitch in with the goody-making!! xxxx


Come on over!! PEEPS are sugary sweet marshmallow chicks and bunnies that are brightly colored with superfine sugar.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=peeps&qpvt=ppepps&qpvt=ppepps&FORM=IGRE

DGS found a photo of bunnies or chickens driving race cars that he wants to make.

http://www.recipelink.com/msgbrd/board_21/2005/MAR/5295.html

The photos usually look so much better than what ours turn out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the farmers market, bought some olives, a chicken and some eggs. The family are coming to lunch tomorrow, DD is completely exhausted after the last week. We are going to celebrate Mothers Day a week late.

I have also bought a hat in the charity shop like the one in the middle picture below, but in purple of course. The outfit I want to make is a mix of the two on the right, I have found some lovely purple lace in my material stock but I need something to go with it (Londy advice please xxxxxxx)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Come on over!! PEEPS are sugary sweet marshmallow chicks and bunnies that are brightly colored with superfine sugar.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=peeps&qpvt=ppepps&qpvt=ppepps&FORM=IGRE
> 
> ...


Hi Rookie, they certainly are colourful, I don't think we have anything like that in the UK. Can I come too cos Londy will need looking after (who am I kidding :lol: )xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, they certainly are colourful, I don't think we have anything like that in the UK. Can I come too cos Londy will need looking after (who am I kidding :lol: )xxx


Absolutely!! Jynx is in Chicago then too so we can get into all kinds of trouble...we could become famous and create a PEEPS inspired cocktail!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I've been unwell this week, it's been all I can do to get to work. Have been very tired, took the day off Monday but really should have been off longer. Have kept up reading here. I think I've missed a few birthdays and anniversaries, so....happy birthday/anniversary to all who have been celebrating. Get well to all who have taken a tumble..a few DH s there I think. And Xiang, what a gorgeous picture of the two wee ones.


Oh, Rebecca, I'm so sorry you've been ill. I hope you can get some rest this weekend and are better soon! Sending gentle and healing hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely!! Jynx is in Chicago then too so we can get into all kinds of trouble...we could become famous and create a PEEPS inspired cocktail!


And I see they make purple ones!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the farmers market, bought some olives, a chicken and some eggs. The family are coming to lunch tomorrow, DD is completely exhausted after the last week. We are going to celebrate Mothers Day a week late.
> 
> I have also bought a hat in the charity shop like the one in the middle picture below, but in purple of course. The outfit I want to make is a mix of the two on the right, I have found some lovely purple lace in my material stock but I need something to go with it (Londy advice please xxxxxxx)


So looking forward to seeing what your outfit looks like when you get it all put together.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Apart from hang some sheets out on the line, Ive done nothing but sudoku. I'm feeling right off it today. I must have done too much yesterday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast Florida. Think it might have rained as my joints are so very painful today. The foot board is still on the bed. DH says he wants it on. What to do???????Going to DSIL and DBIL's for dinner tonight as their children are in from out od state. Great niece is there with her mom. She is over a year old. Such a cutie. Will be nice to see everyone.
> 
> Lifeline so sorry to hear you are ill. Please stay home and rest. Loyalty to the job has gone by the window as they say. I sure wish I had taken my own advice. You need your health dear to feel good and do your job. Please take off the time you need to feel better. Thinking of you.
> 
> ...


Purley....Ther portrait is of someone off a program on the TV...I shall send you it on e-mail...I'm not thinking of doing anything this weekend yet. I must sort out a pressy and card for Grandma Ann and say bye to my baby grandson before he goes off to Holland on his travels. I'll be glad when he's there and home again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, they certainly are colourful, I don't think we have anything like that in the UK. Can I come too cos Londy will need looking after (who am I kidding :lol: )xxx


I'd better come too Rookie, because those two (purple and Londy) cant be trusted to behave themselves.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd better come too Rookie, because those two (purple and Londy) cant be trusted to behave themselves.


Like you can :shock: xxxxxxxxxxx:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning..things are getting set right in my world...well almost. We were at the eye specialists yesterday with DGS and thankfully the news is that the spot (possibly thought to be a hole) on the retina is just a difference in the pigmentation and not an actual hole. Follow up in one year just to be sure there are not changes, but perfectly healthy and thought to be a birth mark like a mole or freckle. Whew....
> 
> I have my computer back -- I take it in every six months to get it cleaned off and serviced...it needed a new plug in inside the computer so they had it a while. It's fixed and as good as new. It forces me to back up the computer twice a year!
> 
> ...


Sounds as though you are going to be busy at Easter, a time of year I love. It's my eldest GS's birthday on Easter Sunday so hopefully we can all get together for that. My DD makes shortbread biscuits( cookies) & ices them with my GSS which they love.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the farmers market, bought some olives, a chicken and some eggs. The family are coming to lunch tomorrow, DD is completely exhausted after the last week. We are going to celebrate Mothers Day a week late.
> 
> I have also bought a hat in the charity shop like the one in the middle picture below, but in purple of course. The outfit I want to make is a mix of the two on the right, I have found some lovely purple lace in my material stock but I need something to go with it (Londy advice please xxxxxxx)


That dress looks great & I'm sure the hat will look stunning too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I( kniow why I'm off it today....My tums playing up...yak!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

purple you are slim enough to get away with a dress like that. Mine would have had a bustle back and front, and they wouldnt be false!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd better come too Rookie, because those two (purple and Londy) cant be trusted to behave themselves.


By all means---Someone needs to keep me in line also!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> purple you are slim enough to get away with a dress like that. Mine would have had a bustle back and front, and they wouldnt be false!!!!!


Rubbish, you'd look gorgeous. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I( kniow why I'm off it today....My tums playing up...yak!


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a lovely spaghetti supper prepared by DSIL. Was yummy. Had a babybel cheesecake. Was delish. GN is named Paige and she is 20 months old. So very cute. Had a ball watching her play and sing songs.Tired tonight.Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Nitey nite. see you all tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a lovely spaghetti supper prepared by DSIL. Was yummy. Had a babybel cheesecake. Was delish. GN is named Paige and she is 20 months old. So very cute. Had a ball watching her play and sing songs.Tired tonight.Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Nitey nite. see you all tomorrow.


I love the name, Paige, and 20 months is a great age!! Enjoy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a lovely spaghetti supper prepared by DSIL. Was yummy. Had a babybel cheesecake. Was delish. GN is named Paige and she is 20 months old. So very cute. Had a ball watching her play and sing songs.Tired tonight.Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Nitey nite. see you all tomorrow.


That's great, Purly! And what a fun age for you GN (and a lovely name)!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Pearlie sounds as if you had great fun with Paige, lovely name. 

The family are coming to lunch today so I must get organised and start throwing things around the kitchen.

Here's what I have been making recently. They are called Dorset buttons.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Pearlie sounds as if you had great fun with Paige, lovely name.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today so I must get organised and start throwing things around the kitchen.
> 
> Here's what I have been making recently. They are called Dorset buttons.


The lady whos aran I was doing made some of those for her cardigan.They look good. Yours are very pretty.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a lovely spaghetti supper prepared by DSIL. Was yummy. Had a babybel cheesecake. Was delish. GN is named Paige and she is 20 months old. So very cute. Had a ball watching her play and sing songs.Tired tonight.Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Nitey nite. see you all tomorrow.


Sounds like you had a fun night with you family, your GN sounds cute, with a lovely name!! Hope you had a good night and are now thoroughly rested!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Pearlie sounds as if you had great fun with Paige, lovely name.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today so I must get organised and start throwing things around the kitchen.
> 
> Here's what I have been making recently. They are called Dorset buttons.


They are so pretty, good job! Have you made them for anything specific or just cos you felt like it?! I was thinking that for your Edwardian dress, a very fine jersey would drape well, if your sewing machine can cope with a bit of s-t-r-e-t-c-h!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


Oh girly!! Huge, HUGE hug winging it's way up North, so sorry for you being so poorly, hope you feel better when the meds kick in. In the meantime, lots of water to drink!!! xxxxxx More hugs ((((0)))))


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey overcast London!! Had fun with Jill yesterday, she has turned out all her yarn for me, a huge sackful. She's a good basic knitter but has never done it for fun and doesn't think she'll start again, lucky me!!
The swim went well too, we have over £3000 pledged, which usually nearly doubles when it's all been collected, fingers crossed! One lady turned up with over £400 she had got from her sponsors, before she had even swum!! I raised £57 on the BHF merchandise, also a bit of a record because I have no shame and I will force anything on anybody if it's for a good cause!!
Today we are going out to a carvery lunch with DD and family to celebrate Mothers' Day last week and DH's birthday. Catch you later, have a good one all!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


Here's a HUGE hug from me, I sympathise, rest up & drink lots of water or cranberry!  Hope you feel better later. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Pearlie sounds as if you had great fun with Paige, lovely name.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today so I must get organised and start throwing things around the kitchen.
> 
> Here's what I have been making recently. They are called Dorset buttons.


Your buttons are so pretty. I did a course many years ago about these. Mine looked very boring when I finished compared to yours. 
Have a good time with the family today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's very overcast here but the sun is trying to break through. Yet another quiet day for us today. Mr B had is other cataract op yesterday. he was hoping it would not be too busy, got there for 11am but didn't have op until 5pm. Our eldest DD went with him, she said it was a real treat to have a whole day with her dad to herself plus a day with no little boys around, which never happens to her! Anyway he can see fine, thank goodness!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They are so pretty, good job! Have you made them for anything specific or just cos you felt like it?! I was thinking that for your Edwardian dress, a very fine jersey would drape well, if your sewing machine can cope with a bit of s-t-r-e-t-c-h!!!


Yes my machine can do stretch. Jersey drape sounds ok, thanks xxxx

enjoy mothers day, we are having it today too xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Pearlie sounds as if you had great fun with Paige, lovely name.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today so I must get organised and start throwing things around the kitchen.
> 
> Here's what I have been making recently. They are called Dorset buttons.


I love Dorset buttons and really love the ones you've made...especially the one with flowers! Will they go on your dress for the WWI and WWII designs?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


Hugs winging your way...hope the pills help and you're feeling better quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Mothers' Day for all who are celebrating today and Happy Birthday Mr. London Girl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's very overcast here but the sun is trying to break through. Yet another quiet day for us today. Mr B had is other cataract op yesterday. he was hoping it would not be too busy, got there for 11am but didn't have op until 5pm. Our eldest DD went with him, she said it was a real treat to have a whole day with her dad to herself plus a day with no little boys around, which never happens to her! Anyway he can see fine, thank goodness!


So one man's long boring day was a lady's perfect day!! That's life, I guess! Glad the op went well, all finished now? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes my machine can do stretch. Jersey drape sounds ok, thanks xxxx
> 
> enjoy mothers day, we are having it today too xxx


Let me know if you want to come up for some fabric shopping!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a warm Florida. I feel much better today than yesterday. Going to make a pasta salad for dinner tonight then DH and I are going to clean out the garage. Have too many cardboard boxes out there from all our moves. Going to straightened up so everything looks nice and I can find stuff. Still missing my bedroom clock, which I know I packed.

GS ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) being sent. Hope the medicine kicks in soon so you can feel better quickly. Drink lots of fluids and rest dear.

Purple what are Dorset buttons made for. They are very lovely. How do you make them?????I would be interested in trying to do this. Do you have directions???? I had never heard of them before.

Londy good for you dear with your selling of the merchandise yesterday. It seems that folks really contributed to your cause.Have a lovely time out to dinner today with your family and DH.

Chrissy so glad to know DH OR was successful and was lovely your DD got to spend some one on one time with her Dad. I know I always appreciated it when I could spend alone time with my Dad.

Rookie how are you and how is the weather in your area??? Read you were hoping to do some gardening. Hope the weather cooperates.

off for now, back later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a warm Florida. I feel much better today than yesterday. Going to make a pasta salad for dinner tonight then DH and I are going to clean out the garage. Have too many cardboard boxes out there from all our moves. Going to straightened up so everything looks nice and I can find stuff. Still missing my bedroom clock, which I know I packed.
> 
> GS ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) being sent. Hope the medicine kicks in soon so you can feel better quickly. Drink lots of fluids and rest dear.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly...no gardening yet---it's only 32/f degrees outside...but planning the front landscaping is well underway. Our house was built in the 1960's and the landscaping was from then and the bushes were getting very woody and pretty sparse in the greenery. DH pulled out all the bushes at the start of the winter and we cleared out all the stones and debris from under the bushes to get the area ready for additional dirt (about 6" total all the way across the front of the house) and then some new plantings of bushes and flowering plants. So far, we have a crude hand drawing of the area to include yew and boxwood bushes, some hydrangea (have you seen the red ones?), azalea, clematis and ground cover yet to be determined (maybe lilies of the valley on the garage side wall which faces north) and some ideas for an arbor/gazebo type sitting area. We hope to start the work the beginning of April.

I got 2 closets and two dressers of our clothes cleaned out yesterday. The winter clothes are now all freshly washed and folded away in bins for storage and 4 bags of clothes and shoes are headed off to GoodWill today. Today's tasks include getting the spring/summer things all washed and put into those dressers and closets (and maybe more things for GoodWill). I've been in a real paring down mood -- very opposite of my natural nesting temperament and I like the results.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have been invited out to tea but I needed to go to ASDA first. Weve just got in the car and it wont start.....We have phoned AA but we havent got home start....DIL says she will pick us up. DH is in a bad mood...I'm not happy either. Its under warranty. So we can phone the garage tomorrow.they should lend us a car.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have NOW paid for home start and the AA man shioukd be iout in an hour......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have been invited out to tea but I needed to go to ASDA first. Weve just got in the car and it wont start.....We have phoned AA but we havent got home start....DIL says she will pick us up. DH is in a bad mood...I'm not happy either. Its under warranty. So we can phone the garage tomorrow.they should lend us a car.


Sorry to hear car won't start, Mr P would be in a bad mood too. Hope home star arrive soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a warm Florida. I feel much better
> 
> Purple what are Dorset buttons made for. They are very lovely. How do you make them?????I would be interested in trying to do this. Do you have directions???? I had never heard of them before.
> 
> Hi Pearlie, Dorset buttons are made from covering brass rings with button hole stitch, then winding thread across them and weaving in and out. I think they were originally made to go on farmers smocks about 300 years ago, but now they are usually more decorative. If you google Dorset Buttons you should be able to find a tutorial. They are easy to make, but can be a bit fiddly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mothers' Day for all who are celebrating today and Happy Birthday Mr. London Girl.


Thank you, it's just that Londy and I are a week behind everyone else in the UK. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Let me know if you want to come up for some fabric shopping!!!


Now that sounds like a good idea. ill check the diary, thank you. I bought a purple hat in the charity shop yesterday, will need some flowers to stick on that. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Purly...no gardening yet---it's only 32/f degrees outside...but planning the front landscaping is well underway. Our house was built in the 1960's and the landscaping was from then and the bushes were getting very woody and pretty sparse in the greenery. DH pulled out all the bushes at the start of the winter and we cleared out all the stones and debris from under the bushes to get the area ready for additional dirt (about 6" total all the way across the front of the house) and then some new plantings of bushes and flowering plants. So far, we have a crude hand drawing of the area to include yew and boxwood bushes, some hydrangea (have you seen the red ones?), azalea, clematis and ground cover yet to be determined (maybe lilies of the valley on the garage side wall which faces north) and some ideas for an arbor/gazebo type sitting area. We hope to start the work the beginning of April.
> 
> I got 2 closets and two dressers of our clothes cleaned out yesterday. The winter clothes are now all freshly washed and folded away in bins for storage and 4 bags of clothes and shoes are headed off to GoodWill today. Today's tasks include getting the spring/summer things all washed and put into those dressers and closets (and maybe more things for GoodWill). I've been in a real paring down mood -- very opposite of my natural nesting temperament and I like the results.


Looking forward to seeing the pictures of your garden when it is done, sounds like you have a big job on your hands there! It must be the Spring feeling as I also have been clearing out the wardrobes for the charity shop, it's a good feeling and I haven't regretted giving anything away yet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have NOW paid for home start and the AA man shioukd be iout in an hour......


Hope that means you are feeling better love, all those hugs must have worked!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a very nice lunch out with the family at one of our favourite pubs, even though we discovered DD had forgotten to book it! Fortunately, a lovely girl I used to work with in the post office is a waitress there now and managed to squeeze us in! Now having a coffee and chill time!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> So one man's long boring day was a lady's perfect day!! That's life, I guess! Glad the op went well, all finished now? x


Eye ops finished now thank goodness, just check-ups. Only got my back treatments. We can finally start looking forward to enjoying his retirement! Hope you are having a good weekend. Can you believe I'm sitting here sorting out stamps. I was given a lot of stamps by a relation. We have bought Euan a stamp album for his birthday. He loves maps & needs to 'chill out' with his Autism, so I decided we are going to do stamps!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a warm Florida. I feel much better
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen them done with plastic rings....they are very cheap, but I'm not sure how sturdy they are.


I've used plastic and brass and they are both ok. x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Pearlie sounds as if you had great fun with Paige, lovely name.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today so I must get organised and start throwing things around the kitchen.
> 
> Here's what I have been making recently. They are called Dorset buttons.


Those buttons are lovely, Purple! You are so incredibly talented.  Enjoy your day with the family today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


Sorry to hear that, Susan. Sending gentle and healing hugs to you! Feel better soon!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey overcast London!! Had fun with Jill yesterday, she has turned out all her yarn for me, a huge sackful. She's a good basic knitter but has never done it for fun and doesn't think she'll start again, lucky me!!
> The swim went well too, we have over £3000 pledged, which usually nearly doubles when it's all been collected, fingers crossed! One lady turned up with over £400 she had got from her sponsors, before she had even swum!! I raised £57 on the BHF merchandise, also a bit of a record because I have no shame and I will force anything on anybody if it's for a good cause!!
> Today we are going out to a carvery lunch with DD and family to celebrate Mothers' Day last week and DH's birthday. Catch you later, have a good one all!! xxxxxxxxx


It's gray here today, too. Well done on the fundraising and the gift of yarn from Jill.  I hope you had a wonderful time celebrating with the family. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:



> Sorry to hear car won't start, Mr P would be in a bad mood too. Hope home star arrive soon. xxx


I'm sorry, too, and Mr Ric would also be in a bad mood about it. Hope it was taken care of quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pictures of your garden when it is done, sounds like you have a big job on your hands there! It must be the Spring feeling as I also have been clearing out the wardrobes for the charity shop, it's a good feeling and I haven't regretted giving anything away yet!!


That's something I need to do this week, too. And continue on with my weeding. I'm a little more than halfway finished and the progress looks good so far.  I'm off this afternoon to meet up with some of my knitting friends. Will be fun to catch up with everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Eye ops finished now thank goodness, just check-ups. Only got my back treatments. We can finally start looking forward to enjoying his retirement! Hope you are having a good weekend. Can you believe I'm sitting here sorting out stamps. I was given a lot of stamps by a relation. We have bought Euan a stamp album for his birthday. He loves maps & needs to 'chill out' with his Autism, so I decided we are going to do stamps!


An interesting, absorbing educational hobby, great idea!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


Hope you didn't catch that off me!!! A full amount of sympathy and empathy from me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Pearlie sounds as if you had great fun with Paige, lovely name.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today so I must get organised and start throwing things around the kitchen.
> 
> Here's what I have been making recently. They are called Dorset buttons.


Those are beautiful. I got a book on how to make them when I was in Dorset last year. Maybe I will have a go seeing what yours have turned out like.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's gray here today, too. Well done on the fundraising and the gift of yarn from Jill.  I hope you had a wonderful time celebrating with the family. xxxooo


From me too!! What pub did you go to?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> From me too!! What pub did you go to?


The White Hart, Top of Eltham Hill, I can recommend it!! I need to go to the Charlton shop sometime soon, busy every day next week :roll: but maybe the week after we can meet up while I'm down that way?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> The White Hart, Top of Eltham Hill, I can recommend it!! I need to go to the Charlton shop sometime soon, busy every day next week :roll: but maybe the week after we can meet up while I'm down that way?


Of course! I have appt for my eyes on the Monday, I would be great to see you, come for lunch! I'll PM & we can arrange something. I will have to try that pub, keep meaning to. Rock choir are having a dinner & sing song after theatre in June, it sounds like fun but I'm on holiday, typical!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Pearlie sounds as if you had great fun with Paige, lovely name.
> 
> The family are coming to lunch today so I must get organised and start throwing things around the kitchen.
> 
> Here's what I have been making recently. They are called Dorset buttons.


These are great!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


Here you go ((((()))))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Those are beautiful. I got a book on how to make them when I was in Dorset last year. Maybe I will have a go seeing what yours have turned out like.


You'll enjoy doing them, l found it quite relaxing. What was the title of the book you got? Hope you are feeling better. Xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had a busy day. Made the salad, cleaned out the garage and took the trash to the tip, did a couple loads of wash, went to the pharmacy, the hardware store and lastly the grocery, then cooked dinner. Have to take my shot at 7pm then I think I am done for the day. I am pooped as we say.

Purple will check the internet for a tutorial on the Dorset Buttons. Thanks for the info.

Rookie your garden plans sound lovely, but alot of work. Please come to Pa and we cn cull my house. Only 30 some years of stuff to go through.lol Know the Goodwill store will appreciate your donation. I know I will have a bunch of stuff to give to them.

GS hope you are feeling better and that the pills are helping. Sorry your car wouldn't start. Is so agravsting when it happens. Glad it is under warrnty. Hope you have a good tea time with the family.

Chrissy so glad you and Londy will be able to have a meet up soon. Hope your eye appt. goes well for you dear.

Binky hope you are feeling better with those allergies.Take care.

Well we are watching basketball or I should say DH is.I am going to read for a short time take my shot and look through my patterns and hopefully start a project tonight.

Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well phooey I was wrong kids are not on spring break till next week shoot oh well at least maybe by then we will all feel better, hope you all are feeling better and enjoying your days!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Monday morning. I feel better today, at least I will when I wake up. Staff coming today!, and S and B...Ive a few other things to tell you but I need to wake up first.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, a bit cloudy here but sun is trying to poke through. WI knittting this am and them I hope to go for a swim. My knee is being a pain (literally) Think I will start nagging the hospital.

Did a couple more Dorset buttons yesterday, must get back to some knitting, I've got far too many wips.
Hoope everyone is going to have a good week. Luv you all lots. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Bright and sunny but quite cold here in London! I'm off to Zumba shortly and then we'll have to go grocery shopping as we didn't do it yesterday. Have a good one girls, catch you later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and -13'C (9'F). It snowed both days of the weekend, but the sun came out and was strong enough to melt all the new snow. There is still some snow where there were deep drifts. I saw a robin red-breast, and some dozy bugs.

I went to a toy store on Saturday, and found my yarn. The lady running the store said that she didn't think that there was any yarn left at the back of her store. I found it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, a bit cloudy here but sun is trying to poke through. WI knittting this am and them I hope to go for a swim. My knee is being a pain (literally) Think I will start nagging the hospital.
> 
> Did a couple more Dorset buttons yesterday, must get back to some knitting, I've got far too many wips.
> Hoope everyone is going to have a good week. Luv you all lots. xx


It's almost time for me to go through my bucket of abandoned and unredeemable unfinished objects. I'll reclaim the yarn from the ones that have no hope and maybe finish the ones that are close to done. It's still to cold to do any blocking in the garage.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well phooey I was wrong kids are not on spring break till next week shoot oh well at least maybe by then we will all feel better, hope you all are feeling better and enjoying your days!!!


Ours were on spring break last week. It was lovely not having as much traffic on the road.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's almost time for me to go through my bucket of abandoned and unredeemable unfinished objects. I'll reclaim the yarn from the ones that have no hope and maybe finish the ones that are close to done. It's still to cold to do any blocking in the garage.


Morning Nitzi. I just throw any unfinished bits at my freeform knitting. Heaven knows what it will turn out like! Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Nitzi. I just throw any unfinished bits at my freeform knitting. Heaven knows what it will turn out like! Xx


That's much more creative than what I do. But at least once a year, I get a pile of new yarn :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go now. I'm back on the 8-4 shift.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a wet Florida. It is just going on 6:30 am here, and I have been up all night. Insomnia, a curse of the shot. it doesn't happen all the time thank goodnss. Ms. Daisy was good until 5 am when she heard the rain, then she wants to go out to teetee. That's a story for another time. So here we are in the den me with cappucino and her just messing around.

Binky hope you and the kids start to feel better soon so you can all enjoy spring break next week. You need to get to a warmer climate, and get out of the cold and dampness.

Nitzi I have quite a full bag of errnt yarn from wips that didn't make it to a finished project. Waiting for the right project to come alog to use them up. Or at least tell myself that. Glad to hear the snow melted. Hope the roads are nice and clear.

GS good morning to you. Hope you slept well. Can't wait to hear your news.

Purple so sorry your knee is paining you today. Does proping it up and heat help it.I agree, call the hospital and see if your surgery can be done sooner.

Well I am off to take me pills for my ills. Chat later perhaps. Love to all. Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We woke up to snow --- it came down a little bit yesterday, but stopped and then started up again about midnight. Forecasters are saying 2-3" so we'll see...it's still lightly falling out there at 6:15 a.m. DH was talking about fertilizing the lawn today---that's not likely to happen now.

I finished his slipper socks and will post a photo after they're finished drying. They look much better on his feet than they do just sitting about.

Also finishing the second square for a class my sister in law and I are taking. I decided to use them as my samples of the different seed and moss stitch patterns. It's very confusing as many people here refer to them interchangeably and they're not the same. I have another square to make before the class.

I think I'll do some embroidery and duplicate stitch today on the hexi-puffs for the Beekeeper's Quilt. The back of my hand is hurting some so think I'll give it a rest from crochet and knitting today.

Enjoy your day and sending love.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The staff has gone and shes done a good job..

yesterday........Can you remember DH breaking his car key and sending for another hob to house it? well it came on Wednesday. Yesterday when the car wouldnt go I suggested it might be his key...I ws told dont be stupid......When we had paid $47 for home start and the AA man coulkdnt find anything wrong, he asked if he had another key...Youve guessed it...He tried my key and it started straight away.....I couldnt look at him, I came in the house and hid! He hadnt mended his key properly..The AA man mended it for him. He's doing my head in today as well...Im ready for another Break.hahahaha. 

Have phoned the other Grandma to see how GS2 was aboyut going away today. She said He wouldnt get out of bed this morning. She says if this is what happens on her birthday, then she doesnt want another!! hah...Anyway hes well on the way.

Someone fell off Salburn cliff yesterday and is dead, I shall get to know all about it this afternoon while we are S and B ing...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff has gone and shes done a good job..
> 
> yesterday........Can you remember DH breaking his car key and sending for another hob to house it? well it came on Wednesday. Yesterday when the car wouldnt go I suggested it might be his key...I ws told dont be stupid......When we had paid $47 for home start and the AA man coulkdnt find anything wrong, he asked if he had another key...Youve guessed it...He tried my key and it started straight away.....I couldnt look at him, I came in the house and hid! He hadnt mended his key properly..The AA man mended it for him. He's doing my head in today as well...Im ready for another Break.hahahaha.
> 
> ...


I asked GS1 if I could show his knitting Aunties his latest drawing and he said yes...So this is it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I asked GS1 if I could show his knitting Aunties his latest drawing and he said yes...So this is it.


Wow---a very talented artist!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and -13'C (9'F). It snowed both days of the weekend, but the sun came out and was strong enough to melt all the new snow. There is still some snow where there were deep drifts. I saw a robin red-breast, and some dozy bugs.
> 
> I went to a toy store on Saturday, and found my yarn. The lady running the store said that she didn't think that there was any yarn left at the back of her store. I found it.


A TOY store? Wow, who else but you would have thought of that?!!Happy for you!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I asked GS1 if I could show his knitting Aunties his latest drawing and he said yes...So this is it.


That is brilliant, that boy will go far with all that talent!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff has gone and shes done a good job..
> 
> yesterday........Can you remember DH breaking his car key and sending for another hob to house it? well it came on Wednesday. Yesterday when the car wouldnt go I suggested it might be his key...I ws told dont be stupid......When we had paid $47 for home start and the AA man coulkdnt find anything wrong, he asked if he had another key...Youve guessed it...He tried my key and it started straight away.....I couldnt look at him, I came in the house and hid! He hadnt mended his key properly..The AA man mended it for him. He's doing my head in today as well...Im ready for another Break.hahahaha.
> 
> ...


That did make me giggle about the key. Poor Albert :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rang my surgeons secretary and guess what - my knee op is on Friday 8 May, guess I'd better get on with stocking the freezer and briefing Mr P!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I asked GS1 if I could show his knitting Aunties his latest drawing and he said yes...So this is it.


Wow!! That is really good.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff has gone and shes done a good job..
> 
> yesterday........Can you remember DH breaking his car key and sending for another hob to house it? well it came on Wednesday. Yesterday when the car wouldnt go I suggested it might be his key...I ws told dont be stupid......When we had paid $47 for home start and the AA man coulkdnt find anything wrong, he asked if he had another key...Youve guessed it...He tried my key and it started straight away.....I couldnt look at him, I came in the house and hid! He hadnt mended his key properly..The AA man mended it for him. He's doing my head in today as well...Im ready for another Break.hahahaha.
> 
> ...


Men you just can't tell them anything can you!!!! Glad he got it sorted out though!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rang my surgeons secretary and guess what - my knee op is on Friday 8 May, guess I'd better get on with stocking the freezer and briefing Mr P!


That is quickly approaching!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy Monday morning. I feel better today, at least I will when I wake up. Staff coming today!, and S and B...Ive a few other things to tell you but I need to wake up first.


Glad you're feeling better today, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, a bit cloudy here but sun is trying to poke through. WI knittting this am and them I hope to go for a swim. My knee is being a pain (literally) Think I will start nagging the hospital.
> 
> Did a couple more Dorset buttons yesterday, must get back to some knitting, I've got far too many wips.
> Hoope everyone is going to have a good week. Luv you all lots. xx


Definitely nag the hospital about a date. We don't want you having to live with that pain! Gentle hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and -13'C (9'F). It snowed both days of the weekend, but the sun came out and was strong enough to melt all the new snow. There is still some snow where there were deep drifts. I saw a robin red-breast, and some dozy bugs.
> 
> I went to a toy store on Saturday, and found my yarn. The lady running the store said that she didn't think that there was any yarn left at the back of her store. I found it.


That's great that you found your yarn! Sorry it's still so cold up your way! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff has gone and shes done a good job..
> 
> yesterday........Can you remember DH breaking his car key and sending for another hob to house it? well it came on Wednesday. Yesterday when the car wouldnt go I suggested it might be his key...I ws told dont be stupid......When we had paid $47 for home start and the AA man coulkdnt find anything wrong, he asked if he had another key...Youve guessed it...He tried my key and it started straight away.....I couldnt look at him, I came in the house and hid! He hadnt mended his key properly..The AA man mended it for him. He's doing my head in today as well...Im ready for another Break.hahahaha.
> 
> ...


Oh, good grief, Susan! These men can be so stubborn sometimes and just won't listen to us! Glad GS2 is well on his way to his adventures. So sorry about the person who fell off the cliff!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I asked GS1 if I could show his knitting Aunties his latest drawing and he said yes...So this is it.


He is so talented!!!! Thank you for sharing this with us. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rang my surgeons secretary and guess what - my knee op is on Friday 8 May, guess I'd better get on with stocking the freezer and briefing Mr P!


That is great that you have a date for the surgery!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to S and B....It was noisy. We are all goibng out for a birthday lunch next week for Kathleen who is 90 tomorrow and younger than me. She thinksd its an Easter meal but its a suprise for her. I said I will take her in the car and Iris who is 87 too. 

Purple Im pleased you will be getting your knee done at last, I think mine is coming out in sympathy with you. BUT I hope you arent left in too much pain at the time. love you x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rang my surgeons secretary and guess what - my knee op is on Friday 8 May, guess I'd better get on with stocking the freezer and briefing Mr P!


So glad you have a firm date...Does Mr. P. like pasta? I'm making up a dish for him right now!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Rookie..Ive just had tea or I'd have had some thankyou...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I asked GS1 if I could show his knitting Aunties his latest drawing and he said yes...So this is it.


He's got talent there! Well done Richard.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Rang my surgeons secretary and guess what - my knee op is on Friday 8 May, guess I'd better get on with stocking the freezer and briefing Mr P!


Sorry you have to have surgery but hopefully you will be up & running afterwards. You now need to sort out all those projects to do when you have to rest! Hope you enjoyed your swim.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I need to go for now I have to take Michael and his sister to the doctor today and then they are going to their Dad's for the week


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B....It was noisy. We are all goibng out for a birthday lunch next week for Kathleen who is 90 tomorrow and younger than me. She thinksd its an Easter meal but its a suprise for her. I said I will take her in the car and Iris who is 87 too.
> 
> Purple Im pleased you will be getting your knee done at last, I think mine is coming out in sympathy with you. BUT I hope you arent left in too much pain at the time. love you x


That sounds like fun! Your S & B is more friendly than ours. They never want to meet up. I'm thinking Of not going anymore but it's the only thing I do. I shall look for another group. Our WI knit group meet in a pub but it's on My choir night! 
Just laughing at you car antics yesterday, life is never boring at your house!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back from my paddle. Did a few lengths, now having cake and coffee.

Susan, I forgot to say I think gs1s drawing is great. Hope gs2 is safely on his way.

Rookie, Mr P is not keen on pasta, but I love it and it will be me that needs feeding up :thumbup: 

Forgot to say this morning we ended up doing extreme dorset buttons. Found some old embroidery hoops and are going to see what I can do with them, also some large curtain rings :shock: 

Thank you all for your good wishes for the forthcoming surgery. Just need too make sure all my yarns, needles and other important things are too hand.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Purple, it is good that you have an appointment for your knee op, but it is a shame that there are such long waiting lists, for these ops; and also to see specialists.

I needed to make an appointment with a Neurologist, and there was nothing until June, so I have to wait until then, to see if he can figure out why I have the shakes so badly&#128533;

I have not done catchup yet, that will get done when I have some extended free time on my hands. I am now off to get ready to go to DD4's Honours Graduation Ceremony, in Adelaide, and that will put me more behind in my catchup xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I asked GS1 if I could show his knitting Aunties his latest drawing and he said yes...So this is it.


This drawing is excellent. Will he be using his skill in his chosen direction of employment, when he is in the employment market?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple, it is good that you have an appointment for your knee op, but it is a shame that there are such long waiting lists, for these ops; and also to see specialists.
> 
> I needed to make an appointment with a Neurologist, and there was nothing until June, so I have to wait until then, to see if he can figure out why I have the shakes so badly😕
> 
> I have not done catchup yet, that will get done when I have some extended free time on my hands. I am now off to get ready to go to DD4's Honours Graduation Ceremony, in Adelaide, and that will put me more behind in my catchup xxxxx


Hi Xiang, I have not had to wait as long as some people. Enjoy your time in Adelaide xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple, it is good that you have an appointment for your knee op, but it is a shame that there are such long waiting lists, for these ops; and also to see specialists.
> 
> I needed to make an appointment with a Neurologist, and there was nothing until June, so I have to wait until then, to see if he can figure out why I have the shakes so badly😕
> 
> I have not done catchup yet, that will get done when I have some extended free time on my hands. I am now off to get ready to go to DD4's Honours Graduation Ceremony, in Adelaide, and that will put me more behind in my catchup xxxxx


Sorry you have the shakes dear, that is a terrible long time to have to wait to see your specialist so hope it improves on its own!! Congrats to DD4, enjoy the ceremony, you will be even more proud than you already are!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I thought it was about time i returned to the comfort of chats around the world. The virus seems to have a wonderful time, while it was raging through my system. I am still not feeling absolutely fantastic


aaaaahhhhh!!!!! Lovely pics of the twins. Keep getting better.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> New med for BP making me sleepy and dizzy. As long as it workson the BP I will adapt. Told DH what you all said about taking off the footboard, he just grins.We ordered out tonight. Italian food one of my favorites.Yummy
> 
> Londy sorry to hear DH took a spill but happy he was not hurt except for his pride. Tell him we send Happy Birthday wishes.
> 
> ...


Your BP med must be similar to mine. I sleep far too much, and yawn constantly when awake.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Like you can :shock: xxxxxxxxxxx:


which is exactly why I will have to come as well!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here. I need to moan. Ive got my tummy complaint and cystitis as well. I dont feel fantastic. Ive taken a couple of pills and I'm waiting to see if they do the trick. I was up a lot in the night.....I'm only moaning cos I need a hug.....


I'm sending one now!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have now caught up. I need to get a hot drink and some food.
Had a lively weekend and will tell all tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry you have the shakes dear, that is a terrible long time to have to wait to see your specialist so hope it improves on its own!! Congrats to DD4, enjoy the ceremony, you will be even more proud than you already are!!!


Ditto from me, Judi, on all Londy says. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Judi -- hope you are able to get to the bottom of your shaking problem...seems like a long time to wait.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a miserable day, but am feeling better now. DH and I leaving at 6 am for the hospitl tomorrow. Hopefully early in early out.

Purple good news that your surgery will be sooner than expected. Need to start working on Mr. P's meals and all your needs for your projects while immobile. Know the relief from pain will be best gift from this surgery.

GS I agree with Pam, never a dull moment at your house.Had a very small chuckle, men just never listen do they????lol
How nice to surprise the birthday girl at S and B. () years young, how wonderful for her. Tell her we all send best wishes on her special day.GS1 portrait is well done. Excellent work. Gs2 know he will enjoy himself once he is with his friend.

Londy got the Palooza reservation today. Made me think about you and Purple. Will miss you both there this year, but know how excited you will be to see son and his family.

Saxy my BP meds make me dizzy most of the time. Hate the feeling.

Xiang sorry you are having the shakes. Do you think any of your meds are causing this. Such a long wait to see a doctor. Thinking of you often.

Pam how are you doing dear???

Rookie I will be calling you to discuss food to bring for palooza. Will call later in this week if okay. What type of project are you and SIL working on??? Is it a surprise project??

Binky Do Michael and Ava's Dad live close by. Know you will miss them for the week they are gone. Hopefully lots of knitting will be done.

Big hello out to Chrissy, Lifeline, Jynx, Linky and Jolly.

Good news, my angel decided she didn't care for where she moved to, so she is back and will be here on Wednesday. So happy she is back. Well off for the evening. Everyone have a good nite 's rest.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a miserable day, but am feeling better now. DH and I leaving at 6 am for the hospitl tomorrow. Hopefully early in early out.
> 
> Purple good news that your surgery will be sooner than expected. Need to start working on Mr. P's meals and all your needs for your projects while immobile. Know the relief from pain will be best gift from this surgery.
> 
> ...


Glad you're feeling better, Purly. Also glad your Angel is back. Yay!!! I'm doing fine. Did a bit of housework today and ran a couple errands and have done some knitting. A good day!  Lots of love to you. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the coven this morning, then tosee LMS performance of Chitty Chitty bang bang. 

Have a good day xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all from a sunny London. Just picked up GS3, always have him on Tuesday's. He's been here 5 mins & already has the train track out, with MrB supervising of course! This is the first GS to really be able to play with GD since his retirement, the other 2 or really jealous! Just hope he will change all the nappies when the new baby is here!
Have a great day everyone. Love to you all xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, it looks a lovely day out there. Its over 60s today. I went dancing last night and did 4 dances. Tum acted up a bit but I was ok.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This drawing is excellent. Will he be using his skill in his chosen direction of employment, when he is in the employment market?


Hope your shakes gert seen too, Wish it could be quicker for you. Yes. he has to have art in his exams.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it looks a lovely day out there. Its over 60s today. I went dancing last night and did 4 dances. Tum acted up a bit but I was ok.


So glad your tum didn't get the better of you!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off to High Barnet with Jill today, just for the hell of it! Have a good one everybody, hope to catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to High Barnet with Jill today, just for the hell of it! Have a good one everybody, hope to catch you later!! xxxx


Enjoy.....x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to High Barnet with Jill today, just for the hell of it! Have a good one everybody, hope to catch you later!! xxxx


I love "for the hell of it" days, but don't do them often enough...was too conditioned as a child that work comes first. Guess that was necessary in a farm culture, but I sure am trying to overcome my upbringing! Have a wonderful time.

My day should consist of finishing the clothes rotation -- just have to fold and put away the summer things I'm keeping and log the things to be given to GoodWill. Then while I'm out to drop the things off at GoodWill, I'll do the grocery shopping. After that, I'll do some knitting and crocheting and duplicate stitching to clean out my little corner in advance of having all the grandkids and their cousins here at Easter. It will be the first time all 6 of DH's parents' great-grandkids will all be together.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a miserable day, but am feeling better now. DH and I leaving at 6 am for the hospitl tomorrow. Hopefully early in early out.
> 
> Saxy my BP meds make me dizzy most of the time. Hate the feeling.
> 
> Good news, my angel decided she didn't care for where she moved to, so she is back and will be here on Wednesday. So happy she is back. Well off for the evening. Everyone have a good nite 's rest.


I was at least warned that my latest pills would make me dizzy. I still don't like it.
I'm glad you got your angel back. She was obviously meant to be with you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to High Barnet with Jill today, just for the hell of it! Have a good one everybody, hope to catch you later!! xxxx


my brother was born there. Is there anything there? It's not somewhere I would think to go to!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

There were 370 of us ex-Army ladies at the reunion over the weekend. I suspect that Harrogate is still reeling! The hotel and food where we met was fine, though the St George where I stayed was awful. Inedible breakfast and too many stairs.

I did not enjoy the journey there and back. Two of the five of us are pretty disabled so we got taxis both ways between Victoria and Kings Cross. We had an hour and nearly didn't make it on the outward journey. 

It was good to be with the girls but I was glad to get home. Yesterday I slept in until late and only managed to unpack, read my mail, do one wash load and eventually catch up with most of my emails. Hence the brief check in to KP.

Today it should be raining, but the sky is blue.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love "for the hell of it" days, but don't do them often enough...was too conditioned as a child that work comes first. Guess that was necessary in a farm culture, but I sure am trying to overcome my upbringing! Have a wonderful time.
> 
> My day should consist of finishing the clothes rotation -- just have to fold and put away the summer things I'm keeping and log the things to be given to GoodWill. Then while I'm out to drop the things off at GoodWill, I'll do the grocery shopping. After that, I'll do some knitting and crocheting and duplicate stitching to clean out my little corner in advance of having all the grandkids and their cousins here at Easter. It will be the first time all 6 of DH's parents' great-grandkids will all be together.


You will have a wonderful time Rookie......I love family's together.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a miserable day, but am feeling better now. DH and I leaving at 6 am for the hospitl tomorrow. Hopefully early in early out.
> 
> Purple good news that your surgery will be sooner than expected. Need to start working on Mr. P's meals and all your needs for your projects while immobile. Know the relief from pain will be best gift from this surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Binky Do Michael and Ava's Dad live close by. Know you will miss them for the week they are gone. Hopefully lots of knitting will be done.
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. We were first today for the OR. Got in quick and out quick. Home by 10:30. New study drug DH was on did a wonderful job healing some of his esophagus. Everyone was so pleased, but none more so than DH. He will still need to see Dr. and probaly more surgery. But still a good report.
We are both sleepy so think I will be taking a nap now and get back on later.Love to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. We were first today for the OR. Got in quick and out quick. Home by 10:30. New study drug DH was on did a wonderful job healing some of his esophagus. Everyone was so pleased, but none more so than DH. He will still need to see Dr. and probaly more surgery. But still a good report.
> We are both sleepy so think I will be taking a nap now and get back on later.Love to all. Purly


Glad to hear it went well and a nap sounds perfect!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. We were first today for the OR. Got in quick and out quick. Home by 10:30. New study drug DH was on did a wonderful job healing some of his esophagus. Everyone was so pleased, but none more so than DH. He will still need to see Dr. and probaly more surgery. But still a good report.
> We are both sleepy so think I will be taking a nap now and get back on later.Love to all. Purly


You both deserve naps!! Glad there was good news.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the coven this morning, then tosee LMS performance of Chitty Chitty bang bang.
> 
> Have a good day xxx


Sounds like a really fun day! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> my brother was born there. Is there anything there? It's not somewhere I would think to go to!


It just happened to be the last station at the end of the Northern line!! Some nice shops there, including one selling all clothes for a fiver, including lots of M & S! I got a very nice navy blue/grey marl cardigan!! We had a nice lunch with a glass of wine and a good rummage in the charity shops, where I bought an M & S fake fur scarf to make Jake a gillet for Camp Bestival where the theme is Wild!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it looks a lovely day out there. Its over 60s today. I went dancing last night and did 4 dances. Tum acted up a bit but I was ok.


That's great, Susan, that you went dancing and glad your tum only acted up a bit and you were able to enjoy yourself! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You will have a wonderful time Rookie......I love family's together.


Ditto from me, Rookie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. We were first today for the OR. Got in quick and out quick. Home by 10:30. New study drug DH was on did a wonderful job healing some of his esophagus. Everyone was so pleased, but none more so than DH. He will still need to see Dr. and probaly more surgery. But still a good report.
> We are both sleepy so think I will be taking a nap now and get back on later.Love to all. Purly


That's great news, Purly! Hope you're both getting a good rest now.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It just happened to be the last station at the end of the Northern line!! Some nice shops there, including one selling all clothes for a fiver, including lots of M & S! I got a very nice navy blue/grey marl cardigan!! We had a nice lunch with a glass of wine and a good rummage in the charity shops, where I bought an M & S fake fur scarf to make Jake a gillet for Camp Bestival where the theme is Wild!!!!!


What a fun outing!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There were 370 of us ex-Army ladies at the reunion over the weekend. I suspect that Harrogate is still reeling! The hotel and food where we met was fine, though the St George where I stayed was awful. Inedible breakfast and too many stairs.
> 
> I did not enjoy the journey there and back. Two of the five of us are pretty disabled so we got taxis both ways between Victoria and Kings Cross. We had an hour and nearly didn't make it on the outward journey.
> 
> ...


Glad to have you back safely and that you had a good weekend. Shame about the hotel and the taxi thing though, I hate being pressured when travelling


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. We were first today for the OR. Got in quick and out quick. Home by 10:30. New study drug DH was on did a wonderful job healing some of his esophagus. Everyone was so pleased, but none more so than DH. He will still need to see Dr. and probaly more surgery. But still a good report.
> We are both sleepy so think I will be taking a nap now and get back on later.Love to all. Purly


That's brilliant news, what a relief for you both, hope you enjoyed your nap! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I went to over 60's and didnt win a thing. My friend won 3 raffle prizes and gave me one. A choclate swiss roll. 

Isnt the news terrible about that plane crash in the French Alps? I wish to heaven our Matthew was home from Holland. Those poor relations, How do you start to cope with something like that eh? Your kids should out live their parents. Its a terrible thing thats happened today. I'm thinking very strongly for them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. We were first today for the OR. Got in quick and out quick. Home by 10:30. New study drug DH was on did a wonderful job healing some of his esophagus. Everyone was so pleased, but none more so than DH. He will still need to see Dr. and probaly more surgery. But still a good report.
> We are both sleepy so think I will be taking a nap now and get back on later.Love to all. Purly


Good news to hear on DH.....He deserves some well to be honest you both do. Youve had it rough for a while. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to over 60's and didnt win a thing. My friend won 3 raffle prizes and gave me one. A choclate swiss roll.
> 
> Isnt the news terrible about that plane crash in the French Alps? I wish to heaven our Matthew was home from Holland. Those poor relations, How do you start to cope with something like that eh? Your kids should out live their parents. Its a terrible thing thats happened today. I'm thinking very strongly for them.


I haven't had the TV on today so hadn't heard that news, Susan! That is absolutely terrible for everyone. When does your Matthew return home?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. We were first today for the OR. Got in quick and out quick. Home by 10:30. New study drug DH was on did a wonderful job healing some of his esophagus. Everyone was so pleased, but none more so than DH. He will still need to see Dr. and probaly more surgery. But still a good report.
> We are both sleepy so think I will be taking a nap now and get back on later.Love to all. Purly


That's great new hugs to you both xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple (and everyone else). I just took a chicken spaghetti casserole out of the oven...it's very delicious...you could make it with tuna or salmon or plan vegetarian.

Saute' some onions, celery, peppers and set aside. Cook spaghetti to el dente stage and drain and set aside reserving some of the pasta water for the sauce. Make a white sauce with a little nutmeg and then add in whatever else you want plus any spices you like. I had some broccoli, water chestnuts, Swiss & mozzarella cheeses, and mushrooms that needed to be used up so in they went. After the cheese melts in the sauce, add whatever amount of pasta water makes it a nice creamy consistency. Add cooked pasta and diced cooked chicken to cream sauce and then layer into sprayed casserole dish. Crush up some crackers (I used Ritz) and add in some poppy seeds, flax seeds, chia seeds, sliced almonds, or whatever you like plus about 1/4 cup melted margarine/butter. Layer this on the top of the casserole and bake at 350F degrees until bubbly---then broil the top until brown. Serve with side salad and you're all set!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple (and everyone else). I just took a chicken spaghetti casserole out of the oven...it's very delicious...you could make it with tuna or salmon or plan vegetarian.
> 
> Saute' some onions, celery, peppers and set aside. Cook spaghetti to el dente stage and drain and set aside reserving some of the pasta water for the sauce. Make a white sauce with a little nutmeg and then add in whatever else you want plus any spices you like. I had some broccoli, water chestnuts, Swiss & mozzarella cheeses, and mushrooms that needed to be used up so in they went. After the cheese melts in the sauce, add whatever amount of pasta water makes it a nice creamy consistency. Add cooked pasta and diced cooked chicken to cream sauce and then layer into sprayed casserole dish. Crush up some crackers (I used Ritz) and add in some poppy seeds, flax seeds, chia seeds, sliced almonds, or whatever you like plus about 1/4 cup melted margarine/butter. Layer this on the top of the casserole and bake at 350F degrees until bubbly---then broil the top until brown. Serve with side salad and you're all set!


That sounds really good, I am really hungry off to the store to get somethings for dinner.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple (and everyone else). I just took a chicken spaghetti casserole out of the oven...it's very delicious...you could make it with tuna or salmon or plan vegetarian.
> 
> Saute' some onions, celery, peppers and set aside. Cook spaghetti to el dente stage and drain and set aside reserving some of the pasta water for the sauce. Make a white sauce with a little nutmeg and then add in whatever else you want plus any spices you like. I had some broccoli, water chestnuts, Swiss & mozzarella cheeses, and mushrooms that needed to be used up so in they went. After the cheese melts in the sauce, add whatever amount of pasta water makes it a nice creamy consistency. Add cooked pasta and diced cooked chicken to cream sauce and then layer into sprayed casserole dish. Crush up some crackers (I used Ritz) and add in some poppy seeds, flax seeds, chia seeds, sliced almonds, or whatever you like plus about 1/4 cup melted margarine/butter. Layer this on the top of the casserole and bake at 350F degrees until bubbly---then broil the top until brown. Serve with side salad and you're all set!


Thanks Rookie, i could even adapt that to a vegan dish :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rookie, i could even adapt that to a vegan dish :thumbup:


It's one of my "clean out the refrigerator" meals -- I do the same with soups and chili. I've made it strictly with vegetables and cleaned out whatever was left in the crisper bin. I think I had zucchini, yellow squash, onions, carrots, pepper, and celery. It was very good!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple (and everyone else). I just took a chicken spaghetti casserole out of the oven...it's very delicious...you could make it with tuna or salmon or plan vegetarian.
> 
> Saute' some onions, celery, peppers and set aside. Cook spaghetti to el dente stage and drain and set aside reserving some of the pasta water for the sauce. Make a white sauce with a little nutmeg and then add in whatever else you want plus any spices you like. I had some broccoli, water chestnuts, Swiss & mozzarella cheeses, and mushrooms that needed to be used up so in they went. After the cheese melts in the sauce, add whatever amount of pasta water makes it a nice creamy consistency. Add cooked pasta and diced cooked chicken to cream sauce and then layer into sprayed casserole dish. Crush up some crackers (I used Ritz) and add in some poppy seeds, flax seeds, chia seeds, sliced almonds, or whatever you like plus about 1/4 cup melted margarine/butter. Layer this on the top of the casserole and bake at 350F degrees until bubbly---then broil the top until brown. Serve with side salad and you're all set!


Thanks Rookie, that sounds lovely, will give it a try. Sounds like a good dish to use up whatever you have in the fridge!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Up early today as we are having the wooden fascias around the top of the garage and the front of the house replaced with PVC. The guys were supposed to arrive at 8.30 but woke us up starting work at 7.15!! So far, it's all looking very good! Finished two little jackets for Charlotte, I will put the buttons on and take a picture later! Off to WW now, not expecting good news as I have been out a lot this week but at least it makes me think about what I am putting in my mouth and is stopping me becoming a human vacuum cleaner! :lol: :lol: :lol: Catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey.. We are off to the garden centre today to get some plants. I also need some silk flowers to decorate my hat. Then we are going for a swim this afternoon.

LMs performanc was lovely yesterday, I could really hear her singing up and her dancing was perfect, of course I am slight biased, well ok etrememly biased.

Had a lovely time with the coven, two grown up daughters came as well and they were crocheting and sewing. It was lovely to see the younger ones enjoying crafting.

Hope everyone is ok. Love you lots. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Up early today as we are having the wooden fascias around the top of the garage and the front of the house replaced with PVC. The guys were supposed to arrive at 8.30 but woke us up starting work at 7.15!! So far, it's all looking very good! Finished two little jackets for Charlotte, I will put the buttons on and take a picture later! Off to WW now, not expecting good news as I have been out a lot this week but at least it makes me think about what I am putting in my mouth and is stopping me becoming a human vacuum cleaner! :lol: :lol: :lol: Catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


Just jump when they are weighing you :shock: Speak later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am ET and -5'C (23'F). Freezing rain coming after lunch, hopefully it won't last long.

I was sitting in the lobby of my building knitting during my lunch break when a lady sat beside me, ooo'd and said "What cute little mittens". I said "They're socks" and she said "Oh". I guess the yarn might look better as mittens, but I don't really need any more mittens. I wanted some funky Easter coloured socks. I will have leftover yarn from this as I had to buy a third ball. Maybe I'll make some newborn mitties when I'm done.

Has anyone noticed that Admin recycled our title when he cut us over to the new thread. We're still on Connections 4 #54. A little confusing when doing a search.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple (and everyone else). I just took a chicken spaghetti casserole out of the oven...it's very delicious...you could make it with tuna or salmon or plan vegetarian.
> 
> Saute' some onions, celery, peppers and set aside. Cook spaghetti to el dente stage and drain and set aside reserving some of the pasta water for the sauce. Make a white sauce with a little nutmeg and then add in whatever else you want plus any spices you like. I had some broccoli, water chestnuts, Swiss & mozzarella cheeses, and mushrooms that needed to be used up so in they went. After the cheese melts in the sauce, add whatever amount of pasta water makes it a nice creamy consistency. Add cooked pasta and diced cooked chicken to cream sauce and then layer into sprayed casserole dish. Crush up some crackers (I used Ritz) and add in some poppy seeds, flax seeds, chia seeds, sliced almonds, or whatever you like plus about 1/4 cup melted margarine/butter. Layer this on the top of the casserole and bake at 350F degrees until bubbly---then broil the top until brown. Serve with side salad and you're all set!


Good recipe. I like putting crushed crackers on top of pasta casseroles. I haven't tried Ritz yet.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am ET and -5'C (23'F). Freezing rain coming after lunch, hopefully it won't last long.
> 
> I was sitting in the lobby of my building knitting during my lunch break when a lady sat beside me, ooo'd and said "What cute little mittens". I said "They're socks" and she said "Oh". I guess the yarn might look better as mittens, but I don't really need any more mittens. I wanted some funky Easter coloured socks. I will have leftover yarn from this as I had to buy a third ball. Maybe I'll make some newborn mitties when I'm done.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that Admin recycled our title when he cut us over to the new thread. We're still on Connections 4 #54. A little confusing when doing a search.


Good morning gorgeous. You could always wear your socks on your hands. Do you know I never look at the title I just go to my posts, find my last message and go from there :shock: 
Have a good day, is it getting any warmer? xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It just happened to be the last station at the end of the Northern line!! Some nice shops there, including one selling all clothes for a fiver, including lots of M & S! I got a very nice navy blue/grey marl cardigan!! We had a nice lunch with a glass of wine and a good rummage in the charity shops, where I bought an M & S fake fur scarf to make Jake a gillet for Camp Bestival where the theme is Wild!!!!!


Sounds like an enjoyable day shopping.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. It looks very sunny outside although it wasnt in the forecast. We are on school pick up today but theres nobody to pick up. So..we shall just go up to DS's anyway.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning gorgeous. You could always wear your socks on your hands. Do you know I never look at the title I just go to my posts, find my last message and go from there :shock:
> Have a good day, is it getting any warmer? xxx


It's only a couple of degrees below now, instead of many. One of my co-workers was standing in the sun yesterday and said that he could wear his shorts. So, it FEELS warmer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks very sunny outside although it wasnt in the forecast. We are on school pick up today but theres nobody to pick up. So..we shall just go up to DS's anyway.


A visit is still nice. I only ever see my family at holidays. Last year we only got together at Christmas and Labour Day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Lots of talk about the Pan Am Games coming to Toronto this summer. I'm bypassing. Traffic is horrible and this is going to make it worse. DD wants to go so we may go when I have vacation in June. It will be nice to see the road in front of Union Station without construction. It's been two years since they started.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning gorgeous. You could always wear your socks on your hands. Do you know I never look at the title I just go to my posts, find my last message and go from there :shock:
> Have a good day, is it getting any warmer? xxx


I saw your knee is scheduled for May. I'm glad that they are going to get you all fixed up before the hot weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to get going. I have to drag out the garbage bins for pickup.
Everyone have a good day. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks very sunny outside although it wasnt in the forecast. We are on school pick up today but theres nobody to pick up. So..we shall just go up to DS's anyway.


Have a lovely time not picking anyone up! Going now as Mr P wants to get some more mud for the garden!! Love and hugs. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Had a miserable day, but am feeling better now. DH and I leaving at 6 am for the hospitl tomorrow. Hopefully early in early out.
> 
> Purple good news that your surgery will be sooner than expected. Need to start working on Mr. P's meals and all your needs for your projects while immobile. Know the relief from pain will be best gift from this surgery.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling a little better this morning also your DH. HUGS


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Off to High Barnet with Jill today, just for the hell of it! Have a good one everybody, hope to catch you later!! xxxx


You & Gill sound like my friend & I, we used to go off to n adventures! We found some weird & wonderfyl places, hope you had a good time. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple (and everyone else). I just took a chicken spaghetti casserole out of the oven...it's very delicious...you could make it with tuna or salmon or plan vegetarian.
> 
> Saute' some onions, celery, peppers and set aside. Cook spaghetti to el dente stage and drain and set aside reserving some of the pasta water for the sauce. Make a white sauce with a little nutmeg and then add in whatever else you want plus any spices you like. I had some broccoli, water chestnuts, Swiss & mozzarella cheeses, and mushrooms that needed to be used up so in they went. After the cheese melts in the sauce, add whatever amount of pasta water makes it a nice creamy consistency. Add cooked pasta and diced cooked chicken to cream sauce and then layer into sprayed casserole dish. Crush up some crackers (I used Ritz) and add in some poppy seeds, flax seeds, chia seeds, sliced almonds, or whatever you like plus about 1/4 cup melted margarine/butter. Layer this on the top of the casserole and bake at 350F degrees until bubbly---then broil the top until brown. Serve with side salad and you're all set!


I shall try that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's brilliant news, what a relief for you both, hope you enjoyed your nap! xxxxx


From me too


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks very sunny outside although it wasnt in the forecast. We are on school pick up today but theres nobody to pick up. So..we shall just go up to DS's anyway
> 
> Ne re mind he will be back soon. Have a good time with the rest of the family. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up again! It's a good sunny day here. It's also a sad day for us as we have just taken our beautiful cat, Esme, to the vets. We think she had a fit or something in the early hours. She had been not well for a month or so but still running around. The vet was wonderful, so kind to her & lovely to me & agreed we were doing the right thing. We are going to bury her in the garden. She was 21 this month!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! It's a good sunny day here. It's also a sad day for us as we have just taken our beautiful cat, Esme, to the vets. We think she had a fit or something in the early hours. She had been not well for a month or so but still running around. The vet was wonderful, so kind to her & lovely to me & agreed we were doing the right thing. We are going to bury her in the garden. She was 21 this month!


So sad to lose your beloved Esme. Sending hugs and sympathies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's dawning here and it's supposed to be a good day!! I have more logging of Goodwill donations (we get to take a deduction from our taxes owed so need to keep proof) before I take some more bags in...I think that's it for awhile.

We heard back from our village planning commission that we aren't allowed arbors in our front yard (at least not a permanent structure), but I think I have a work around for that. We've also heard from the landscaper and the brick walk paver and are ready to begin work as soon as the snow is gone. Tearing out the old cement (cracked and sunken) sidewalk is a big chunk of the cost. The plans are coming together where I can actually visualize the area with it's plants and colors...and am anxiously waiting to be able to smell the flowers each time I walk up to the front door. Just by happenstance, I got a catalog in the mail about an hour after we learned we couldn't do an arbor...I think these privacy screens will work just as well to set off a little seating area..I only have to talk DH into rolling them to the backyard each evening.

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/self-watering-patio-planter-with-trellis/33277

We'd build our own from planters and pieces of trellis we can find at the lumber store, plus some rolling casters. I'd make two of them about 4' x 4' to make a right angle around a bench. The outside section would be the flower planter and I'd put a 12" ledge for the inside to be my table for books, coffee cup, etc. I'm thinking of putting my medicinal herbs in the planters - lavender, etc. I'll just need to be careful if they draw bees...don't want them at the front door.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to lose your beloved Esme. Sending hugs and sympathies.


Thank you so much. I hope you get your garden sorted out with what you want.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! It's a good sunny day here. It's also a sad day for us as we have just taken our beautiful cat, Esme, to the vets. We think she had a fit or something in the early hours. She had been not well for a month or so but still running around. The vet was wonderful, so kind to her & lovely to me & agreed we were doing the right thing. We are going to bury her in the garden. She was 21 this month!


Oh Chrissy, I'm so sorry for your loss. 21 is a really good age. You must have been doing something right, and of course she must have been happy living as long as she did. xhugs


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It just happened to be the last station at the end of the Northern line!! Some nice shops there, including one selling all clothes for a fiver, including lots of M & S! I got a very nice navy blue/grey marl cardigan!! We had a nice lunch with a glass of wine and a good rummage in the charity shops, where I bought an M & S fake fur scarf to make Jake a gillet for Camp Bestival where the theme is Wild!!!!!


that was a worthwhile trip then! Well done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you so much. I hope you get your garden sorted out with what you want.


DH thinks it's weird to have a seating area out front..I'm not sure where he's coming from..he likes front porches?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London...your day trip sounds wonderful. How nice to be able to get together like that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! It's a good sunny day here. It's also a sad day for us as we have just taken our beautiful cat, Esme, to the vets. We think she had a fit or something in the early hours. She had been not well for a month or so but still running around. The vet was wonderful, so kind to her & lovely to me & agreed we were doing the right thing. We are going to bury her in the garden. She was 21 this month!


God rest Esme. My Ellie is still going strong, though her arthritis slows her down. She's only 20! 21 on Armistice Day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Quiet mroning. Went out in lovely sunshine to pick up my prescription. RBL this afternoon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are going off to a garden centre for a cup of tea before we go to DS's... GS1 will be in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! It's a good sunny day here. It's also a sad day for us as we have just taken our beautiful cat, Esme, to the vets. We think she had a fit or something in the early hours. She had been not well for a month or so but still running around. The vet was wonderful, so kind to her & lovely to me & agreed we were doing the right thing. We are going to bury her in the garden. She was 21 this month!


Sending you loads of hugs. I know just how you feel xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH thinks it's weird to have a seating area out front..I'm not sure where he's coming from..he likes front porches?!


I wish people sat in the front of their houses round here, ours is so sunny. I often sit out there with GS while they run around. My Esmeralda loved to sit out there, all the neighbors used to stop & talk with her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am ET and -5'C (23'F). Freezing rain coming after lunch, hopefully it won't last long.
> 
> I was sitting in the lobby of my building knitting during my lunch break when a lady sat beside me, ooo'd and said "What cute little mittens". I said "They're socks" and she said "Oh". I guess the yarn might look better as mittens, but I don't really need any more mittens. I wanted some funky Easter coloured socks. I will have leftover yarn from this as I had to buy a third ball. Maybe I'll make some newborn mitties when I'm done.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that Admin recycled our title when he cut us over to the new thread. We're still on Connections 4 #54. A little confusing when doing a search.


No I didn't notice that, well spotted!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Lots of talk about the Pan Am Games coming to Toronto this summer. I'm bypassing. Traffic is horrible and this is going to make it worse. DD wants to go so we may go when I have vacation in June. It will be nice to see the road in front of Union Station without construction. It's been two years since they started.


Tell me about it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! It's a good sunny day here. It's also a sad day for us as we have just taken our beautiful cat, Esme, to the vets. We think she had a fit or something in the early hours. She had been not well for a month or so but still running around. The vet was wonderful, so kind to her & lovely to me & agreed we were doing the right thing. We are going to bury her in the garden. She was 21 this month!


Oh Chris, so sorry to hear that but, my, she had a long happy life, 147 in human years, you must have really looked after her well. Rest in Peace, little Esme. Hugs, xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's dawning here and it's supposed to be a good day!! I have more logging of Goodwill donations (we get to take a deduction from our taxes owed so need to keep proof) before I take some more bags in...I think that's it for awhile.
> 
> We heard back from our village planning commission that we aren't allowed arbors in our front yard (at least not a permanent structure), but I think I have a work around for that. We've also heard from the landscaper and the brick walk paver and are ready to begin work as soon as the snow is gone. Tearing out the old cement (cracked and sunken) sidewalk is a big chunk of the cost. The plans are coming together where I can actually visualize the area with it's plants and colors...and am anxiously waiting to be able to smell the flowers each time I walk up to the front door. Just by happenstance, I got a catalog in the mail about an hour after we learned we couldn't do an arbor...I think these privacy screens will work just as well to set off a little seating area..I only have to talk DH into rolling them to the backyard each evening.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful but why would you need to move them at night, is it because they might get stolen? We have artificial turf in the back garden but wouldn't have it at the front for that reason. Sad but true!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> God rest Esme. My Ellie is still going strong, though her arthritis slows her down. She's only 20! 21 on Armistice Day.


I hope she makes it to then so you can celebrate. My, you ladies really know how to make your pets last!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


She will love them. They are so pretty xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast and 90% humidity Florida. We want our sunshine back. this is the third day without it so fr. Did have abit yesterday evening. I guess that counts. The plumbers are here, came at 8 am(thank goodness) not 7:15 like Londy's crew. New sinks being put in both bathrooms and repair leak in guest bathroom. My angel coming at 1 today. yea. Having leftovers for dinner tonight. After seeing what Rookie made I feel bad for serving the leftovers. Oh well. Trying a new pattern in a washcloth to see if zi like it. So far just soso. Also found a mistske in the directions, but I did manage to figure it out.Hate when thst happens. Was a free pattern though. I need to buy some rings so I can make some Dorsest Buttons. They are so unique.

GS enjoy your tea and the drive to DS. Must seem strange to not pick up one of the DGSs. Have a lovely day.

Nitzi as Purple suggested wear your soxs on your hands. lol.Is nice that you have a bit of lunch time where you can knit.Used to do that way back in the day then got into management and was lucky to get a lunch break occasionally.

Rookie love your clean out the frig meal. I have done this many times over the years, and with some undescrible dishes being served.(meaning nasty) My thought was always waste not, want not. have gotten much better over the years at cooking, which I love to do. Remember when I was young I had no idea how to make spaghetti. Got the neeodles cooked(like mush they were) and threw a can of tomato sauce over them. Tasted terrible. Didn't know a thing about spices or herbs, so I have gotten much better over the years.As hubby would say thank goodness.

Londy have a wild time at WW. I have never joined, although I should I suppose. Just laziness on my part I think. Besides you looked wonderful to me when I saw you.

Purple sounds like a lovely day you had yesterday. I think we are all biased regarding our DGKs. It comes with being a grandma. Know LM did an outstanding job.

Chrissy so sorry to hear Esme has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge, but you did a wonderful job tsking care of her for her to have lived to be 21. Know you will miss her, but know also you have many happy memories of her. Gentle hugs sent your way.

Speaking of porches we have such a nice porch in front of our house and neighbors do stop by and chat. It is lovely. I missed that in Pa, where we just have a stoop. Well hope the plumbers get done here soon as I need to use the restroom. Off for now, till later. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am ET and -5'C (23'F). Freezing rain coming after lunch, hopefully it won't last long.
> 
> I was sitting in the lobby of my building knitting during my lunch break when a lady sat beside me, ooo'd and said "What cute little mittens". I said "They're socks" and she said "Oh". I guess the yarn might look better as mittens, but I don't really need any more mittens. I wanted some funky Easter coloured socks. I will have leftover yarn from this as I had to buy a third ball. Maybe I'll make some newborn mitties when I'm done.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that Admin recycled our title when he cut us over to the new thread. We're still on Connections 4 #54. A little confusing when doing a search.


I want to see them!  I did notice that about our title and thought it odd.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! It's a good sunny day here. It's also a sad day for us as we have just taken our beautiful cat, Esme, to the vets. We think she had a fit or something in the early hours. She had been not well for a month or so but still running around. The vet was wonderful, so kind to her & lovely to me & agreed we were doing the right thing. We are going to bury her in the garden. She was 21 this month!


So sorry, Chris, about you losing your Esme. It sounds like she had a good long life but know how much you'll miss her and how sad you must be. Sending comforting hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


They are both adorable! We'll done! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful but why would you need to move them at night, is it because they might get stolen? We have artificial turf in the back garden but wouldn't have it at the front for that reason. Sad but true!!!


The front of the house faces east so gets the morning sun -- we'd then move the screens/planters to the back of the house for the afternoon sun and create some shade for the patio seating in late afternoon...it would prevent someone from walking (rolling) away with them also...but we're pretty secure here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


It seems like yesterday when you shared the jacket pattern when you were starting and you have two done already
!!! Wow, I really like them and I'm sure she will too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The front of the house faces east so gets the morning sun -- we'd then move the screens/planters to the back of the house for the afternoon sun and create some shade for the patio seating in late afternoon...it would prevent someone from walking (rolling) away with them also...but we're pretty secure here.


That sounds like a great idea, Jeanette! Hope your DH goes for it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The front of the house faces east so gets the morning sun -- we'd then move the screens/planters to the back of the house for the afternoon sun and create some shade for the patio seating in late afternoon...it would prevent someone from walking (rolling) away with them also...but we're pretty secure here.


Oh, ok, I see now, mainly for shade. I'd build two lots and not bother with the wheels and the wheeling!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It seems like yesterday when you shared the jacket pattern when you were starting and you have two done already
> !!! Wow, I really like them and I'm sure she will too.


I need to make about 60 more of the stash buster jacket to reduce my stash which is now nearly all single skeins of each colour!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, this early starting day was starting to drag so I suggested to DH that we use the Chocolate Afternoon Tea voucher he got from DS in NZ for his birthday. It was way down in the country, about 50 miles and the sat nav did not recognise the post code so we spent a lot of time just driving round in circles. Eventually we found it, arriving 20 minutes late but it was ok. The tea was lovely, luxury hot chocolate with a big chocolate lollipop to stir it with, dainty sandwiches, chocolate chip scones and some lovely little chocolate cakes. The restaurant itself was very attractive, it was part of a complex of recycled farm buildings made into retail units. Sadly, the restaurant was the only one in use. I would post some of the photos I took but left my ***** phone on the ****** table in the ****** restaurant!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: I have left them a message by phone but they haven't got back to me yet and I'm missing it already!!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I need to make about 60 more of the stash buster jacket to reduce my stash which is now nearly all single skeins of each colour!!!


I've got so much yarn in my stash, Im embarrassed. I have been asked to knit some hats for a charity for late this year so hopefully I'll get some done. Our new baby will be getting some colorful clothes too, whatever the sex! I just found the square I knitted you!
Just been to Oscars first performance at nursery. They sang & danced to its of nursery rhymes & songs. It was held in the garden where they have an outdoor stage area! The children were so cute, some even sang! Oscar was too busy telling his friends I was there,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, this early starting day was starting to drag so I suggested to DH that we use the Chocolate Afternoon Tea voucher he got from DS in NZ for his birthday. It was way down in the country, about 50 miles and the sat nav did not recognise the post code so we spent a lot of time just driving round in circles. Eventually we found it, arriving 20 minutes late but it was ok. The tea was lovely, luxury hot chocolate with a big chocolate lollipop to stir it with, dainty sandwiches, chocolate chip scones and some lovely little chocolate cakes. The restaurant itself was very attractive, it was part of a complex of recycled farm buildings made into retail units. Sadly, the restaurant was the only one in use. I would post some of the photos I took but left my ***** phone on the ****** table in the ****** restaurant!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: I have left them a message by phone but they haven't got back to me yet and I'm missing it already!!! xxxxx


That sounds like a very unusual birthday tea. Hope Mr P. Enjoyed it. Hope you get your phone back quickly, will you have to go back for it?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. We were first today for the OR. Got in quick and out quick. Home by 10:30. New study drug DH was on did a wonderful job healing some of his esophagus. Everyone was so pleased, but none more so than DH. He will still need to see Dr. and probaly more surgery. But still a good report.
> We are both sleepy so think I will be taking a nap now and get back on later.Love to all. Purly


That is good news. Hope you got a good nap and beginning to feel less tired.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've got so much yarn in my stash, Im embarrassed. I have been asked to knit some hats for a charity for late this year so hopefully I'll get some done. Our new baby will be getting some colorful clothes too, whatever the sex! I just found the square I knitted you!
> Just been to Oscars first performance at nursery. They sang & danced to its of nursery rhymes & songs. It was held in the garden where they have an outdoor stage area! The children were so cute, some even sang! Oscar was too busy telling his friends I was there,


Oh, how sweet, you have a lot more of that to come, lucky you!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That sounds like a very unusual birthday tea. Hope Mr P. Enjoyed it. Hope you get your phone back quickly, will you have to go back for it?


If they ever phone me back, I hope to persuade them to post it or it will be 100 mile round trip!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to lose your beloved Esme. Sending hugs and sympathies.


From me too xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are going off to a garden centre for a cup of tea before we go to DS's... GS1 will be in.


Enjoy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That sounds like a very unusual birthday tea. Hope Mr P. Enjoyed it. Hope you get your phone back quickly, will you have to go back for it?


***Hold the front page!!!*** 
Just called the restaurant, no phone so I checked my coat pocket.....ops:      

The best bit was a Guinness Chocolate cake which I have found a Delia Smith recipe for so going to give that a try!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


Oh,so lovely


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, this early starting day was starting to drag so I suggested to DH that we use the Chocolate Afternoon Tea voucher he got from DS in NZ for his birthday. It was way down in the country, about 50 miles and the sat nav did not recognise the post code so we spent a lot of time just driving round in circles. Eventually we found it, arriving 20 minutes late but it was ok. The tea was lovely, luxury hot chocolate with a big chocolate lollipop to stir it with, dainty sandwiches, chocolate chip scones and some lovely little chocolate cakes. The restaurant itself was very attractive, it was part of a complex of recycled farm buildings made into retail units. Sadly, the restaurant was the only one in use. I would post some of the photos I took but left my ***** phone on the ****** table in the ****** restaurant!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: I have left them a message by phone but they haven't got back to me yet and I'm missing it already!!! xxxxx


So glad you had a lovely tea, but sorry you you left your phone


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ***Hold the front page!!!***
> Just called the restaurant, no phone so I checked my coat pocket.....ops:
> 
> The best bit was a Guinness Chocolate cake which I have found a Delia Smith recipe for so going to give that a try!!


Yummmmm, and phew re,phone :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ***Hold the front page!!!***
> Just called the restaurant, no phone so I checked my coat pocket.....ops:
> 
> The best bit was a Guinness Chocolate cake which I have found a Delia Smith recipe for so going to give that a try!!


What a shame you found your phone, thought I was going to have to volunteer togo and get it for you and of course have a chocolate afternoon tea. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a letter from the hospital today, i have mt pre op appt on 8 April and a whole long list of thing I have to take with me to hosp. I need to know how long they expect me to stay in for.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, this early starting day was starting to drag so I suggested to DH that we use the Chocolate Afternoon Tea voucher he got from DS in NZ for his birthday. It was way down in the country, about 50 miles and the sat nav did not recognise the post code so we spent a lot of time just driving round in circles. Eventually we found it, arriving 20 minutes late but it was ok. The tea was lovely, luxury hot chocolate with a big chocolate lollipop to stir it with, dainty sandwiches, chocolate chip scones and some lovely little chocolate cakes. The restaurant itself was very attractive, it was part of a complex of recycled farm buildings made into retail units. Sadly, the restaurant was the only one in use. I would post some of the photos I took but left my ***** phone on the ****** table in the ****** restaurant!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: I have left them a message by phone but they haven't got back to me yet and I'm missing it already!!! xxxxx


Sounds like a lovely day other than leaving your phone there! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've got so much yarn in my stash, Im embarrassed. I have been asked to knit some hats for a charity for late this year so hopefully I'll get some done. Our new baby will be getting some colorful clothes too, whatever the sex! I just found the square I knitted you!
> Just been to Oscars first performance at nursery. They sang & danced to its of nursery rhymes & songs. It was held in the garden where they have an outdoor stage area! The children were so cute, some even sang! Oscar was too busy telling his friends I was there,


That sounds like fun, Chrissy!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a shame you found your phone, thought I was going to have to volunteer togo and get it for you and of course have a chocolate afternoon tea. :XD:


It _was_ lovely and not really that far from Rye.....just sayin'!!! Actually about 20 miles!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a lovely day other than leaving your phone there! xxxooo


Found it in my coat pocket - Doh!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ***Hold the front page!!!***
> Just called the restaurant, no phone so I checked my coat pocket.....ops:
> 
> The best bit was a Guinness Chocolate cake which I have found a Delia Smith recipe for so going to give that a try!!


Yummy!!!!  Glad you found your phone! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a letter from the hospital today, i have mt pre op appt on 8 April and a whole long list of thing I have to take with me to hosp. I need to know how long they expect me to stay in for.


Well, it's progressing along, isn't it?!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It _was_ lovely and not really that far from Rye.....just sayin'!!! Actually about 20 miles!!!


Now there's a thought and won't be too strenuous on my knee!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now there's a thought and won't be too strenuous on my knee!


Some folks were having lunch and it all looked wonderful!! Take a look...
http://www.secretgardenkent.co.uk/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some folks were having lunch and it all looked wonderful!! Take a look...
> http://www.secretgardenkent.co.uk/


That looks lovely. Might have to go there xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a letter from the hospital today, i have mt pre op appt on 8 April and a whole long list of thing I have to take with me to hosp. I need to know how long they expect me to stay in for.


'''

Just count how many changes of underwear they say you'll need and you'll know how long they expect you to stay!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

June...glad you have your phone ... what an empty feeling until it's back in your hand.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ***Hold the front page!!!***
> Just called the restaurant, no phone so I checked my coat pocket.....ops:
> 
> The best bit was a Guinness Chocolate cake which I have found a Delia Smith recipe for so going to give that a try!!


So pleased you found your phone, good job you didn't drive down there! Guinness chocolate cake sounds very yummy! Did you get my PM?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some folks were having lunch and it all looked wonderful!! Take a look...
> http://www.secretgardenkent.co.uk/


That was the name of the place where we had lunch in Niagara Falls.
http://www.secretgardenrestaurant.net/
I'm glad you found your phone, even if a return visit for the food would have been good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> '''
> 
> Just count how many changes of underwear they say you'll need and you'll know how long they expect you to stay!


They didn't say. I'll find out weejk after next x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was the name of the place where we had lunch in Niagara Falls.
> http://www.secretgardenrestaurant.net/
> I'm glad you found your phone, even if a return visit for the food would have been good.


Now there's a coincidence xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ***Hold the front page!!!***
> Just called the restaurant, no phone so I checked my coat pocket.....ops:
> 
> The best bit was a Guinness Chocolate cake which I have found a Delia Smith recipe for so going to give that a try!!


That all looks yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


Very cute jackets.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and 90% humidity Florida. We want our sunshine back. this is the third day without it so fr. Did have abit yesterday evening. I guess that counts. The plumbers are here, came at 8 am(thank goodness) not 7:15 like Londy's crew. New sinks being put in both bathrooms and repair leak in guest bathroom. My angel coming at 1 today. yea. Having leftovers for dinner tonight. After seeing what Rookie made I feel bad for serving the leftovers. Oh well. Trying a new pattern in a washcloth to see if zi like it. So far just soso. Also found a mistske in the directions, but I did manage to figure it out.Hate when thst happens. Was a free pattern though. I need to buy some rings so I can make some Dorsest Buttons. They are so unique.
> 
> Nitzi as Purple suggested wear your soxs on your hands. lol.Is nice that you have a bit of lunch time where you can knit.Used to do that way back in the day then got into management and was lucky to get a lunch break occasionally.
> 
> Speaking of porches we have such a nice porch in front of our house and neighbors do stop by and chat. It is lovely. I missed that in Pa, where we just have a stoop. Well hope the plumbers get done here soon as I need to use the restroom. Off for now, till later. Purly


I can't usually find a spot in the lobby. I just lucked out that there was an empty spot on one of the benches.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I want to see them!  I did notice that about our title and thought it odd.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now there's a coincidence xx


It's a small world. 
You're up late.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! It's a good sunny day here. It's also a sad day for us as we have just taken our beautiful cat, Esme, to the vets. We think she had a fit or something in the early hours. She had been not well for a month or so but still running around. The vet was wonderful, so kind to her & lovely to me & agreed we were doing the right thing. We are going to bury her in the garden. She was 21 this month!


I'm sorry about your Esme. She was with you for a long time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH thinks it's weird to have a seating area out front..I'm not sure where he's coming from..he likes front porches?!


I wish we had a bench in the front yard. There are too many mosquitos in the back yard.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I;m caught up and off for the night.
Good night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like the looks of those --- nice job.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now there's a coincidence xx


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like those, Nitzi! :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The car is packed I think we are all ready and I have just finished the cowl l was knitting in Whitby.
> 
> Thank you all for uour good wishes for s good trip. I will be on line when signal and gks allow
> 
> ps this is the Bristol Ivy pattern that Rookie posted.


Lovely!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -2'C (28'F). Yesterday was the warmest day we've seen since mid January, 9'C (48'F). We've lost a foot of snow. The dripping water is making tinkling sounds. It smells like spring. Just lovely.
> 
> I've been looking all over for needles for socks. I'm pretty sure the set of bamboo needles that I had for socks were in the bag that I lost in Toronto. I need a small project that is more transportable than the big crochet and knit projects that I have on the go.
> 
> Our fallen soldier will be coming home today when I leave work. The bridges over the highway will be full of people paying their respects.


So sad to lose him.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been gone longer than I thought. Missed you all. I've just been so glum. No particular reason. Did a bit of box emptying. Got a call from a fellow who can put in a door. He was asked to call by the contracter who never called me for weeks. I guess he has a full time job and has give up working for people like me since he has two jobs for businesses. I'm so disappointed. Trying to feel Springy...put artificial flowers in my picture window with butterflies and such. I saw a robin yesterday but he was shivering it was snowing when I came home today. Yuk! Much of the old snow has melted and the snow didn't stick today but one friend says spring is never coming. The store has summer clothes on display but I bought a pair of light weight sweat pants. Suzi cat came to me and walked to the heater to let me know I should turn it on. Cute! I'm still trying to get the baby dress done. I think the pattern is off. I feel better just being here tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

They are lovely, great colours. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been gone longer than I thought. Missed you all. I've just been so glum. No particular reason. Did a bit of box emptying. Got a call from a fellow who can put in a door. He was asked to call by the contracter who never called me for weeks. I guess he has a full time job and has give up working for people like me since he has two jobs for businesses. I'm so disappointed. Trying to feel Springy...put artificial flowers in my picture window with butterflies and such. I saw a robin yesterday but he was shivering it was snowing when I came home today. Yuk! Much of the old snow has melted and the snow didn't stick today but one friend says spring is never coming. The store has summer clothes on display but I bought a pair of light weight sweat pants. Suzi cat came to me and walked to the heater to let me know I should turn it on. Cute! I'm still trying to get the baby dress done. I think the pattern is off. I feel better just being here tonight.


Hi Polly, we've missed you. Spring will come, it may just take a while. Good idea to put artificial flowers in your window. I bought some to decorate a hat. Sending you springy thoughts. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Its a bit grey and damp this morning,but is supposed to get better by this afternoon. If it does we shall go and see the daffodils at a local |NT garden, if not I will continue tidying my craft room. I started to sort out my yarn yesterday and found some I didn't even know I had  II really must stop buying more, unless that is I see something really special.

Hope you are all having a good day. Love you lots. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am ET and 3'C (37'F). More precipitation coming today. It's rain not snow, so I'm good. The robin was running around the puddles in the back yard trying to find worms.

DD planted some seeds which are now about 6 inches tall. I told her to find some pots. I think planting season will be delayed this year.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morningi girls. I though I was having peace this afternon but I'm not.We may do a National Tust today or maybe tomorrow. 

We went to DS's yesterday and it was really strange without GS2. Hes sent a text home saying He hates Holland!!!!! Hes like me in that he says it as it is. 

I had today planned to myself but it usually doesnt work...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning everyone. Its a bit grey and damp this morning,but is supposed to get better by this afternoon. If it does we shall go and see the daffodils at a local |NT garden, if not I will continue tidying my craft room. I started to sort out my yarn yesterday and found some I didn't even know I had  II really must stop buying more, unless that is I see something really special.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day. Love you lots. xx


I have 2 apps on my ipod and an excel spreadsheet. I tried to record all my yarn but I gave up. I need more tubs so I can take what I have out of the boxes and bags and sort it properly.

Buying 1 or 2 balls isn't bad. Bad is going to a yarn clearance sale in a tent and being handed a garbage bag size bag to fill with yarn. (Of course, I did)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


They are beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morningi girls. I though I was having peace this afternon but I'm not.We may do a National Tust today or maybe tomorrow.
> 
> We went to DS's yesterday and it was really strange without GS2. Hes sent a text home saying He hates Holland!!!!! Hes like me in that he says it as it is.
> 
> I had today planned to myself but it usually doesnt work...


How long is he going to be staying there. I hope he finds something that he likes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been gone longer than I thought. Missed you all. I've just been so glum. No particular reason. Did a bit of box emptying. Got a call from a fellow who can put in a door. He was asked to call by the contracter who never called me for weeks. I guess he has a full time job and has give up working for people like me since he has two jobs for businesses. I'm so disappointed. Trying to feel Springy...put artificial flowers in my picture window with butterflies and such. I saw a robin yesterday but he was shivering it was snowing when I came home today. Yuk! Much of the old snow has melted and the snow didn't stick today but one friend says spring is never coming. The store has summer clothes on display but I bought a pair of light weight sweat pants. Suzi cat came to me and walked to the heater to let me know I should turn it on. Cute! I'm still trying to get the baby dress done. I think the pattern is off. I feel better just being here tonight.


I feel sorry for the East coast. So much snow. I saw on the TV that someone had spray painted flowers on their snowbank, just to make it look spring like.
You need to get out into the sun the next time it is out. Even if you just get a lawnchair and sit on it in the snow. I try to soak up whatever sunshine I can. The sun is nice and warm on my face.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I really like those, Nitzi! :thumbup:


Thanks. The spiral on the heel doesn't really show until I can spread it out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ***Hold the front page!!!***
> Just called the restaurant, no phone so I checked my coat pocket.....ops:
> 
> The best bit was a Guinness Chocolate cake which I have found a Delia Smith recipe for so going to give that a try!!


OMG did you eat all this? hahaha. Glad you found your phone.  :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June...glad you have your phone ... what an empty feeling until it's back in your hand.


It's so silly, isn't it? Hardly anybody phones me, nor do I phone them, just the odd text but to be without it is somehow.......scary!!!! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you found your phone, good job you didn't drive down there! Guinness chocolate cake sounds very yummy! Did you get my PM?


No hun, no pm from you!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was the name of the place where we had lunch in Niagara Falls.
> http://www.secretgardenrestaurant.net/
> I'm glad you found your phone, even if a return visit for the food would have been good.


So it was, I had forgotten that! Very nice it was there, too!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gorgeous yarn, I love them all!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been gone longer than I thought. Missed you all. I've just been so glum. No particular reason. Did a bit of box emptying. Got a call from a fellow who can put in a door. He was asked to call by the contracter who never called me for weeks. I guess he has a full time job and has give up working for people like me since he has two jobs for businesses. I'm so disappointed. Trying to feel Springy...put artificial flowers in my picture window with butterflies and such. I saw a robin yesterday but he was shivering it was snowing when I came home today. Yuk! Much of the old snow has melted and the snow didn't stick today but one friend says spring is never coming. The store has summer clothes on display but I bought a pair of light weight sweat pants. Suzi cat came to me and walked to the heater to let me know I should turn it on. Cute! I'm still trying to get the baby dress done. I think the pattern is off. I feel better just being here tonight.


Then you must come back more often, it is lovely to see you! I would give your negative friend a wide berth if you are a bit down, of COURSE Spring is coming, it's just around the corner, you'll see!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have 2 apps on my ipod and an excel spreadsheet. I tried to record all my yarn but I gave up. I need more tubs so I can take what I have out of the boxes and bags and sort it properly.
> 
> Buying 1 or 2 balls isn't bad. Bad is going to a yarn clearance sale in a tent and being handed a garbage bag size bag to fill with yarn. (Of course, I did)


I have more yarn than I have room for but still gleefully accepted a large bag of odds from Jill :roll: . I must check out a colour wheel to see what colours I can put together without making people go bluerghhhhhhh!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I feel sorry for the East coast. So much snow. I saw on the TV that someone had spray painted flowers on their snowbank, just to make it look spring like.
> You need to get out into the sun the next time it is out. Even if you just get a lawnchair and sit on it in the snow. I try to soak up whatever sunshine I can. The sun is nice and warm on my face.


Very good idea Nitzi!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG did you eat all this? hahaha. Glad you found your phone.  :XD:


This is what we lef t :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It _was_ lovely and not really that far from Rye.....just sayin'!!! Actually about 20 miles!!!


What am I missing here? Rye? whats there?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve decided not to go to NT today with the weather the way it is. I wanted to see the daffodils at Nunnington Hall again, so maybe tomorrow. Ive got some potting to do in the greenhouse and we casn go out for coffee. Tum still playing up but getting better every day. Or thats what I'm telling myself.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> No hun, no pm from you!?


I'll try again


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I love that yarn, great mixture of colours. I've still not started knitting myself a pair, but I will!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I love that yarn, great mixture of colours. I've still not started knitting myself a pair, but I will!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What am I missing here? Rye? whats there?


It's probably the South East version of Whitby, very pretty little town near the south coast with a lot of history!! I took Pam and Ric there when they visited, could make a good future rendezvous!!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve decided not to go to NT today with the weather the way it is. I wanted to see the daffodils at Nunnington Hall again, so maybe tomorrow. Ive got some potting to do in the greenhouse and we casn go out for coffee. Tum still playing up but getting better every day. Or thats what I'm telling myself.


That's it, use the power of positive thinking!! Have a nice day love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll try again


Still nothing!!! x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have potted hyacinth and Easter cactii up. I just have to go in the green house and pot 4 geraniums for my porch, but its too cold and coffee at garden centre beckons.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dawn is breaking here...another cold day, but at least we don't have the snow and storms that other parts of the country are having. My sister and nieces in Arkansas had a very scary day yesterday with high winds and golf ball sized hail. A lot of damage was done to car and house roofs. And because the weather/temperatures are so volatile, storm systems are gaining force to become tornadoes which we'll be seeing for the next few months. There was even an earthquake measured at 2.9 in Crystal Lake, IL which is about 30 miles from us and where DH's twin and family live. Mother Nature is one crazy lady these days.

Time to tackle the family room clean out today. As you know "sh.. runs downhill", and I've started at the top of our house (a split level with 3 stories) and have sent things down to the family room either to go in garbage or storage in crawl space. Now it's time to shovel it all out. There is a lot of paper to deal with - I have to quit printing out patterns and recipes and remember that I can just do "on demand" search and prints for those.

I'm hoping that it's fairly nice today and we can get out and have some fun during DH's school vacation...maybe a trip to downtown Chicago to Eataly. Maybe I'll run into Mario Battali!

http://www.eataly.com/chicago

We're going to a family friend's 80th birthday on Saturday and then up to DH's twin's family's lake cottage. We'll only be a few minutes from our son's place in Madison, WI, so will stop in there for some DGD hugs before coming back home on Sunday.

DH returns to work on Monday and I'll begin all the preparations for Easter and getting some knitting and crocheting done. I've been too pooped this week to get much done.

Love to all - good to see you JollyPolly and hope you're feeling better soon. I got a sunlight lamp to help during our dreary winters..I think I have a touch of seasonal disorder where I get to feeling low and crabby when the sun doesn't show up.

Just hearing news that the Germanwings plane may have gone down as result of suicide by the pilot..I'm feeling very sad right now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So it was, I had forgotten that! Very nice it was there, too!!!


Oh, what wonderful memories!!!!!! Yes, it was lovely there. 😀


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's probably the South East version of Whitby, very pretty little town near the south coast with a lot of history!! I took Pam and Ric there when they visited, could make a good future rendezvous!!?


It was absolutely lovely there! Very rich in history. We thoroughly enjoyed it and Londy is a wonderful tour guide!  xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast Fl. The sun did finally come out yesterday, so hoping it happens again today.Taking DH to foot doctor tody. Have him check for healing on both foot fractures. Also tking Daisy to vet. She has something wrong with her skin so will have that checked out. Also goig to try to go and find the chair I want for our living room. Haven't had much luck so far. That will be it for our day.

Have been trying out different stitches to see how I like them. Well the one pattern is missing some directions and has had me having a fit over it. I got so irritated I pulled the stitches out and will now start on a shawlette for my DD.I guess when one gets a free pattern one should read the directions closer, which I didn't do.

Rookie have a fun day geting all the stuff cleared out of the fmily room. If you would like I could use your help in Pa. Weather isn't good, but when we got tired could coffee clatch and knit. lol

GS enjoy your coffee at the garden center. You must have a green thumb dear for growing things. Plants see me coming and automatically keel over. hahaha Have a good day. Sorry DGS2 doesn't care for Holland. It is one of my favorite places.

Jolly spring will come, will be late this year. try to get out whenever the sun does appear just to feel it's warmth on your fce. Artifical flowers will do for now, light colors always puts us in good moods. Don't give let yourself get in the doldrums, spring will come.

Londy glad you found your phone. I loved where you and DH ate. So much food they gave you. I wouldn't eat for the rest of the day. Lovely sweaters you made for your DGD????I didn't see their picture, I might have missed it, but don't know where.

Purple hope they are giving you an extended sty in the hospital if they are asking you to bring so much stuff with you. Fingers crossed.

Nitzi You must have a very large stash of yarn. I need to get my stash organized. I have actually forgot what I have in it. Your sock colors are beautiful. Wonderful job you are doing on them.

Pam sending hi's your way. Hope your weather is turning more spring like.

Well girls I have to be off and get ready to go go go. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Girls sorry for my spelling, but my A's are sticking. Nuts!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls sorry for my spelling, but my A's are sticking. Nuts!!!!!


Pearl....I've visited PA (Philadelphia area) many times when the company I was working for (Aramark) was headquartered there and many friends from here moved there when they were promoted. Loved visiting them and then heading up to Baltimore and Washington D.C. as part of the road trip. I think it's time to do that again. I'm planning to see the cherry blossoms in Washington D.C. sometime in my lifetime...and would love to spend some time visiting with you too. I'm looking forward to spending more time together at this year's KAP.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We went grocery shopping at ASDA because I was desperate for coffee filter papers and breakfast cereal. We spent $60 and forgot to get the filter papers and breakfast cereal.

GS1 is going to the dentists this afternoon in the hopes that they will take his braces off. Keep fingers and legs crossed....

OBTW Rye looks good...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast Fl. The sun did finally come out yesterday, so hoping it happens again today.Taking DH to foot doctor tody. Have him check for healing on both foot fractures. Also tking Daisy to vet. She has something wrong with her skin so will have that checked out. Also goig to try to go and find the chair I want for our living room. Haven't had much luck so far. That will be it for our day.
> 
> Have been trying out different stitches to see how I like them. Well the one pattern is missing some directions and has had me having a fit over it. I got so irritated I pulled the stitches out and will now start on a shawlette for my DD.I guess when one gets a free pattern one should read the directions closer, which I didn't do.
> 
> ...


I know you are right but just now after seeing the most lovely tangerine colored bird, there was a hammering of frozen rain on my window. Good thing I let the dog out before it came down. The artificial flowers are a comfort tho. Thanks for the cheering up. I'm off to wash my hair tho I'm tired but if I don't those birds will mistake my head for a pile of straw and nest there I'm just getting up..my sleep pattern is amuck for about three days.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So it was, I had forgotten that! Very nice it was there, too!!!


What lovely memories that bring back. Thanks for posting the photo xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What am I missing here? Rye? whats there?


I will be in a few weeks time. Having av holidsy wbith DD and family xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn is breaking here...another cold day, but at least we don't have the snow and storms that other parts of the country are having. My sister and nieces in Arkansas had a very scary day yesterday with high winds and golf ball sized hail. A lot of damage was done to car and house roofs. And because the weather/temperatures are so volatile, storm systems are gaining force to become tornadoes which we'll be seeing for the next few months. There was even an earthquake measured at 2.9 in Crystal Lake, IL which is about 30 miles from us and where DH's twin and family live. Mother Nature is one crazy lady these days.
> 
> Time to tackle the family room clean out today. As you know "sh.. runs downhill", and I've started at the top of our house (a split level with 3 stories) and have sent things down to the family room either to go in garbage or storage in crawl space. Now it's time to shovel it all out. There is a lot of paper to deal with - I have to quit printing out patterns and recipes and remember that I can just do "on demand" search and prints for those.
> 
> ...


Yes, that story is very sad and grim as it sounds, I am hoping it turns out he had a heart attack or something, can't bring myself to believe someone would take all those innocents with them    
I know what you mean about printing patterns, I only print them when I am ready to knit them but I then keep them and it is staggering how many I have stacked up. They are taking up room I could use for more yarn, :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


Those are just adorable!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what we lef t :XD: :XD: :XD:


Those sandwiches look so yummy, I really wish we had a restaurant around her that did stuff like this I would so be there!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I know I haven't written much lately but I still can't shake off the hold this allergy stuff has on me my nose is still so congested I am just tired of not being able to breathe right and therefore have to deal with a really dry mouth also YUK!!!!!!

Chrissy sorry about your Esme.

Hope you all are enjoying your Thursday I am off to round up something to eat.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are the two jackets I have just finished for Kiwi Princess!


They are perfect - especially the top one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ***Hold the front page!!!***
> Just called the restaurant, no phone so I checked my coat pocket.....ops:
> 
> The best bit was a Guinness Chocolate cake which I have found a Delia Smith recipe for so going to give that a try!!


That looks totally wonderful - well worth the trip!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's probably the South East version of Whitby, very pretty little town near the south coast with a lot of history!! I took Pam and Ric there when they visited, could make a good future rendezvous!!?


It certainly would!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went grocery shopping at ASDA because I was desperate for coffee filter papers and breakfast cereal. We spent $60 and forgot to get the filter papers and breakfast cereal.
> 
> GS1 is going to the dentists this afternoon in the hopes that they will take his braces off. Keep fingers and legs crossed....
> 
> OBTW Rye looks good...


I do that all the time.....drives me nuts!

I expect by now GS 1has got the braces removed, I well remember the relief when they finally came off.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I know I haven't written much lately but I still can't shake off the hold this allergy stuff has on me my nose is still so congested I am just tired of not being able to breathe right and therefore have to deal with a really dry mouth also YUK!!!!!!
> 
> Chrissy sorry about your Esme.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are still not feeling great. Maybe when the children finish lesson for the break you can begin to feel normal again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Rooky I'm really glad you mentioned Peeps on here a while back. One of the children mentioned them at school today..his grand father had sent them over AND I knew what he was talking about :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those are just adorable!!


Making a little hat for her now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those sandwiches look so yummy, I really wish we had a restaurant around her that did stuff like this I would so be there!!!


Well maybe you should consider opening one!! You could call it Brison's Bites!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I know I haven't written much lately but I still can't shake off the hold this allergy stuff has on me my nose is still so congested I am just tired of not being able to breathe right and therefore have to deal with a really dry mouth also YUK!!!!!!
> 
> Chrissy sorry about your Esme.
> 
> ...


Oh bless you, can you not take decongestants, even one of those menthol sticks that goes up your nose? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry you are still not feeling great. Maybe when the children finish lesson for the break you can begin to feel normal again.


I sure hope so I am hoping to get some knitting done next week I am running out of time on the baby afghan but I am sure I can get it finished if I could only find the other skein of blue :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well maybe you should consider opening one!! You could call it Brison's Bites!!!


That would be cool I have thought about it but don't really know the first thing about running a business, of course DH does though!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Rooky I'm really glad you mentioned Peeps on here a while back. One of the children mentioned them at school today..his grand father had sent them over AND I knew what he was talking about :thumbup:


I had some yesterday some green and yellow ones they were good!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, can you not take decongestants, even one of those menthol sticks that goes up your nose? xxxx


I have been taking some medicine but it is so bad nothing is working very well, I haven't tried the menthol ones only because I don't have one and I really don't like the flonase it gives me a sore throat so I have to pick which one I can tolerate better...guess it is the stuffed up nose....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast Fl. The sun did finally come out yesterday, so hoping it happens again today.Taking DH to foot doctor tody. Have him check for healing on both foot fractures. Also tking Daisy to vet. She has something wrong with her skin so will have that checked out. Also goig to try to go and find the chair I want for our living room. Haven't had much luck so far. That will be it for our day.
> 
> Have been trying out different stitches to see how I like them. Well the one pattern is missing some directions and has had me having a fit over it. I got so irritated I pulled the stitches out and will now start on a shawlette for my DD.I guess when one gets a free pattern one should read the directions closer, which I didn't do.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly,

Hope you found a chair while you were out. Sorry your pattern was not cooperating! Hope your DH got a good report from the foot doctor and also that Miss Daisy is okay.

Yes, it's been quite spring-like here lately (and rainy at times per normal for our area). Was out weeding in my flower beds again this morning for about an hour and a half. Am now doing some laundry and going to do some knitting when I finish up here.

Tomorrow I am going out to visit my young friend and then watch all of her children while she and her DH go to teacher conferences for her two girls. Should be fun!

Love you all and hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been taking some medicine but it is so bad nothing is working very well, I haven't tried the menthol ones only because I don't have one and I really don't like the flonase it gives me a sore throat so I have to pick which one I can tolerate better...guess it is the stuffed up nose....


That is really a drag, Lisa, that nothing seems to be working for you! Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Rooky I'm really glad you mentioned Peeps on here a while back. One of the children mentioned them at school today..his grand father had sent them over AND I knew what he was talking about :thumbup:


I'm so surprised that PEEPS has missed you guys as a market....I just saw PEEPS flavored milk....yuk!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lisa....get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so surprised that PEEPS has missed you guys as a market....I just saw PEEPS flavored milk....yuk!!


Ooh, that sounds disgusting! I'm surprised, too, that Peeps haven't made it across the pond!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GS1 has had his brace taken off. He says it feels great. Well done to him hes had it on nearly 2 yrs.

Ive been watching the news about the are crash and the pilot..I dont know what to say or even think for the families of the victims. I feel there is more to come to light on this.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive done some sewing up today. The weather is wild out there. Black and windy. Hoping to do a NT tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS1 has had his brace taken off. He says it feels great. Well done to him hes had it on nearly 2 yrs.
> 
> Ive been watching the news about the are crash and the pilot..I dont know what to say or even think for the families of the victims. I feel there is more to come to light on this.


That's great about GS1 getting his braces off! I bet he's really happy. :thumbup:

Yes, that is such a tragedy about that plane crash and the pilot. I think there's more to come also.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so surprised that PEEPS has missed you guys as a market....I just saw PEEPS flavored milk....yuk!!


that does sound yuk!!! I like the peeps but that is going to far..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS1 has had his brace taken off. He says it feels great. Well done to him hes had it on nearly 2 yrs.
> 
> Ive been watching the news about the are crash and the pilot..I dont know what to say or even think for the families of the victims. I feel there is more to come to light on this.


Congratulations to your GS1 for getting his braces off!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I am going to go and lie down for a bit!

Enjoy the rest of your day ladies!!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think I am going to go and lie down for a bit!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day ladies!!
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hope you feel better for a lie down, but it sounds like you need much more than that to make you better.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sis , i wish you could get out in the sun and let it dry you out  
The house has to feel so stuffy lately with all of the warmer weather we have had  
Love you , feel better.

GSusan great news for GS1 getting the braces off , that is always such a good feeling .

I am doing much better folks  The tumor incision is almost closed !  
I love you all , i am working on an owl quilt at the moment and it is super easy !! I cant wait to finish so i can show you all  

Love and Hugs !! XOXOX


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pearl....I've visited PA (Philadelphia area) many times when the company I was working for (Aramark) was headquartered there and many friends from here moved there when they were promoted. Loved visiting them and then heading up to Baltimore and Washington D.C. as part of the road trip. I think it's time to do that again. I'm planning to see the cherry blossoms in Washington D.C. sometime in my lifetime...and would love to spend some time visiting with you too. I'm looking forward to spending more time together at this year's KAP.


Looking forward to having more time to chat with you too.So glad that has been built into the palooza schedule this year. Phillie is not one of my favorite places. I was there many times over the years for conferences. Had a particularly hair raising experience there. Kinda soured me on the area.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dh now has to wear special boot on his newly broken toe and old fracture is now healed. Ms. Daisy has super bad skin alleries. She is on antibiotic, another new med and a new med for her ear infections that she keeps getting. So the old meds weren't doing the job. She appears much more comfortable tonight. My poor baby.

GS Know DGS1 has to be so happy to have braces off. Is pouring rain here at the moment and the wind is a blowing.

Binky sorry you are so ill. Have you been to the doctors again???? Feel better soon dear. Hugs sent your way((((()))))

Lifeline hi dear. How are you doing.????

Linky can't wait to see your owl blanket and glad your incision is just about healed.

Pam have a fun day tomorrow with the little ones.

I need to hurry as I need to help DH. Love you all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Dh now has to wear special boot on his newly broken toe and old fracture is now healed. Ms. Daisy has super bad skin alleries. She is on antibiotic, another new med and a new med for her ear infections that she keeps getting. So the old meds weren't doing the job. She appears much more comfortable tonight. My poor baby.
> 
> I need to hurry as I need to help DH. Love you all. Purly


Glad your DH and Miss Daisy have been sorted out. Hopefully they will both start feeling better soon! Hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up bright and early and off to meet Londy to go to a sewing exhibition. Have a goid day everyone. Catch you later. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up bright and early and off to meet Londy to go to a sewing exhibition. Have a goid day everyone. Catch you later. Xxxx


Have fun (I know you will) and hope you find the material you want.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks to be a nice day today, so I think we may go to a NT. GS2 sets off for home today, and catches the ferry tonight. Hope to be hope by 10 am tomorrow.. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up bright and early and off to meet Londy to go to a sewing exhibition. Have a goid day everyone. Catch you later. Xxxx


Have a great time and DONT be good girls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It is supposed to snow today.
Yesterday I was in an awful meeting. A lot of yelling. That was yesterday and this is FRIDAY. Happy Friday everyone.
I've decided I'm going to England in 2016, even if I have to mortgage my firstborn to do it. Hope you ladies are ready for me. Now I just have to talk to a travel agent.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up bright and early and off to meet Londy to go to a sewing exhibition. Have a goid day everyone. Catch you later. Xxxx


Bring back armfuls of fabric. Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Dh now has to wear special boot on his newly broken toe and old fracture is now healed. Ms. Daisy has super bad skin alleries. She is on antibiotic, another new med and a new med for her ear infections that she keeps getting. So the old meds weren't doing the job. She appears much more comfortable tonight. My poor baby.
> 
> GS Know DGS1 has to be so happy to have braces off. Is pouring rain here at the moment and the wind is a blowing.
> 
> ...


I hope you all start to feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sis , i wish you could get out in the sun and let it dry you out
> The house has to feel so stuffy lately with all of the warmer weather we have had
> Love you , feel better.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that you are healing nicely. I'm waiting for your pics of the owl quilt.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS1 has had his brace taken off. He says it feels great. Well done to him hes had it on nearly 2 yrs.
> 
> Ive been watching the news about the are crash and the pilot..I dont know what to say or even think for the families of the victims. I feel there is more to come to light on this.


That's great for GS1. I've heard of people who have had the braces on for much longer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so surprised that PEEPS has missed you guys as a market....I just saw PEEPS flavored milk....yuk!!


We have yellow, pink and purple PEEPS here and also giant PEEPS but no PEEPS flavoured milk. I'm glad I missed that one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been taking some medicine but it is so bad nothing is working very well, I haven't tried the menthol ones only because I don't have one and I really don't like the flonase it gives me a sore throat so I have to pick which one I can tolerate better...guess it is the stuffed up nose....


The only thing I can suggest is sunshine. I hope the weather cooperates and you can feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It certainly would!


I'll go to Rye. It's pretty. Maybe 2016??? (Hint)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Have a great day. And a great weekend, if I can't get back on again.
Happy crafting.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I have been taking some medicine but it is so bad nothing is working very well, I haven't tried the menthol ones only because I don't have one and I really don't like the flonase it gives me a sore throat so I have to pick which one I can tolerate better...guess it is the stuffed up nose....


Have you ever had Reflexology? My daughter used to suffer with nose & throat problems. Reflexology was the one thing that helped. We still know the point to press & she still uses it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, we've missed you. Spring will come, it may just take a while. Good idea to put artificial flowers in your window. I bought some to decorate a hat. Sending you springy thoughts. xx


Had a nice dinner with friends at a Chinese restaurant with lovely carved wood. tho there's a peck of problems between us we had hearty laughs. Feels good..I haven't laughed for a bit. I wish doggy didn't have a built in 6 am alarm cllock. I would have slept longer. I went thru a bag yesterday and found a jar with holes poked in the metal lid and bean seed from mom's stash. Im so glad I found them because they are a different type of string bean I love and they were hers which makes them special to me. I've no green thumb and yhe yard here is grass not garden but have two friends who are talented growing things so I'm going to ask them if they will plant a few so I get new seeds and they have some for themselves. I'm hoping to put a garden in this summer tho I'm not good at gardening veggies. Can do flowers somewhat. I hope you are well. I enjoy your many interests..especially your yarn projects and trips.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Purly wrote:-
Xiang sorry you are having the shakes. Do you think any of your meds are causing this. Such a long wait to see a doctor. Thinking of you often.


Hi Purly, I was on Lyrica for a while, and the shakes began about 3 months after I started on it, I was then put on another drug (syfrol) for the shakes, but it has never had any effect on them. I don't shake all the time, but when I do shake, I need to have my drinks in a travel mug. The Lyrica has been replaced with another medication


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning everyone. Its a bit grey and damp this morning,but is supposed to get better by this afternoon. If it does we shall go and see the daffodils at a local |NT garden, if not I will continue tidying my craft room. I started to sort out my yarn yesterday and found some I didn't even know I had  II really must stop buying more, unless that is I see something really special.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day. Love you lots. xx


I saw a pattern where they made rings sort of half wider than the other half and linked them creating strips which they joined to make an afghan. Done in multicolors thereby using up scrap yarn. Son put together a 9 cubby wood thing which I use for yarn. I've filled three and have 3 pop up hampers full and a few plastic quilt bags full. Time to find out which yarn bunny is reproducing Realy... time for me to stay out of yarn stores. I've no will power. My one friend rolls her eyes when I say I have bought another pattern. This one is a sweater with a möbius front. I've not seen this before. Is it common? Well my other friend gets me because she buys bird feeders a lot. " person who dies with the most yarn and/or patterns wins" . . I notice you love purple. As I gather yarn from this tote and that box I find I've much red or brown. Funny because I buy clothes in those colors and blue. This week I seem to go to corals. Bought an afghan kit (36x60 in a watermelon color $25) to use the yarn for a sweater that called for 13 skiens of $10 yarn....just not affordable now. So I'm hoping the kit yarn will make the sweater. If I don't get enough I'll add tan because I like watermelon with tan. I'll let you know if it works. Fingers crossed. The top is done cuff to cuff...spell check typed UFO Hmmm ... Well the lower part of the sweater is bottom to top and they are joined. Has embroidery in the sweater color. Very nice in mohair or soft wool. See what my yarn does to the drape. Won't be as soft but if I have to redo it won't be as harsh on the yarn. And first time doing a pattern I'll be redoing a bit I'm guessing.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Polly
Your meal out sounded fun, as you said it's good to laugh, great medicine.
Over here we get long bags of soil called Grow-bags. You just lay it on the ground, cut out part of the top & plant your seeds! I have done it many times. Good luck in your gardening venture.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up bright and early and off to meet Londy to go to a sewing exhibition. Have a goid day everyone. Catch you later. Xxxx


enjoy your day together. I have the boys today as it is Sarah's grandmother's funeral.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks to be a nice day today, so I think we may go to a NT. GS2 sets off for home today, and catches the ferry tonight. Hope to be hope by 10 am tomorrow.. Have a nice day everyone.


and you'll be straight round there to give him a hug.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll go to Rye. It's pretty. Maybe 2016??? (Hint)


Don't hint; don't even demand; just come!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It is supposed to snow today.
> Yesterday I was in an awful meeting. A lot of yelling. That was yesterday and this is FRIDAY. Happy Friday everyone.
> I've decided I'm going to England in 2016, even if I have to mortgage my firstborn to do it. Hope you ladies are ready for me. Now I just have to talk to a travel agent.


That sounds awesome---the trip, not the yelling meeting. How awful; that's one thing I haven't had to endure. All the stressful meetings I was in were done with quiet controlled anger which are pretty unpleasant also.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Florida. Slept in today. Just so tired lately. Made a big dinner for supper last night. DH loves the Za atar that Rookie gave me on the squash I made. Is so good. Nothing much going on today. Will try to work in the bedroom getting things in place. Perhaps a nice day to just knit.

GS glad DGS2 will be home soon, since he didn't care for Holland. Know you will be happy when he arrives safe and sound.

Purple and Londy have fun looking at the materials. Hope lunch out is included with a wee glass or so of wine.lol

Pam yes hopefully we are all sorted now healthwise. At least for today. hahaha Have a lovely weekend.

Xiang heard Lyrica has some nasty side effects. Sorry you had such problems with it, but glad you are off it.

Chrissy hope you are doing well and have a pleasant day.

Rookie Sorry to read about the problems your DSIL is having. Hope your weekend is funfilled before DH has to go back to work on Monday from his vacation.

Jolly glad you had some fun time with your friends. Laughter is always the best medicine when things are haywire. Your pattern sounds lovely. Hope the yarn works out okay for your sweater.

Well girls need to get the motor in gear and get some stuff done. xxxPurly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nitzi didn't mean to leave you off dear. Going to UK next year sounds delightful, although hope your first born inpayment will not be required. lol Have a great weekend and forget about the awful meeting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up bright and early and off to meet Londy to go to a sewing exhibition. Have a goid day everyone. Catch you later. Xxxx


Have a great day today, Purple and Londy!!! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Don't hint; don't even demand; just come!


I'm coming too, love Rye!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok, can imagine Londy & Purple wandering around the show, very envious.
Just going to pick up eldest GS, DH is getting him while I rush to collect Oscar from nursery. My DD broke a tooth last night & has to go to the dentist. We were having GS1, 7 next week, for the evening & take him out to supper, now have his cousin as well, hope his brother doesn't find out! Just hope they don't want to go to McD s again. I wish they like pizza!
Have fun everyone. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It is supposed to snow today.
> Yesterday I was in an awful meeting. A lot of yelling. That was yesterday and this is FRIDAY. Happy Friday everyone.
> I've decided I'm going to England in 2016, even if I have to mortgage my firstborn to do it. Hope you ladies are ready for me. Now I just have to talk to a travel agent.


Oh, those kind of meetings are terrible! Glad it's Friday and hopefully a better day!  That's great you're going to England next year!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks to be a nice day today, so I think we may go to a NT. GS2 sets off for home today, and catches the ferry tonight. Hope to be hope by 10 am tomorrow.. Have a nice day everyone.


Enjoy your outing!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sis , i wish you could get out in the sun and let it dry you out
> The house has to feel so stuffy lately with all of the warmer weather we have had
> Love you , feel better.
> 
> ...


The owls are so stinking cute!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The only thing I can suggest is sunshine. I hope the weather cooperates and you can feel better soon.


I wish it would too, they are saying we could get some snow today it is really chilly here today, I am getting out today and going to sewing circle.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have you ever had Reflexology? My daughter used to suffer with nose & throat problems. Reflexology was the one thing that helped. We still know the point to press & she still uses it.


I have never heard of this hhmmm....might have to check this out!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all ok, can imagine Londy & Purple wandering around the show, very envious.
> Just going to pick up eldest GS, DH is getting him while I rush to collect Oscar from nursery. My DD broke a tooth last night & has to go to the dentist. We were having GS1, 7 next week, for the evening & take him out to supper, now have his cousin as well, hope his brother doesn't find out! Just hope they don't want to go to McD s again. I wish they like pizza!
> Have fun everyone. Xxx


They don't like pizza is that even possible to say that together..... :lol: I am not that fond of it because we have it so much but every now and then I wouldn't mind I think I like our homemade better!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS1 has had his brace taken off. He says it feels great. Well done to him hes had it on nearly 2 yrs.
> 
> Ive been watching the news about the are crash and the pilot..I dont know what to say or even think for the families of the victims. I feel there is more to come to light on this.


That 2 years has gone so quickly, although not for your GS, I suspect! I also feel so bad for the pilot's parents, how awful to have to live with that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sis , i wish you could get out in the sun and let it dry you out
> The house has to feel so stuffy lately with all of the warmer weather we have had
> Love you , feel better.
> 
> ...


Hi Ange, good to hear from you!! So glad you're healing well now, keep it up, no relapses!!! Looking forward to seeing the owl quilt when it's done!! Love you girl!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It is supposed to snow today.
> Yesterday I was in an awful meeting. A lot of yelling. That was yesterday and this is FRIDAY. Happy Friday everyone.
> I've decided I'm going to England in 2016, even if I have to mortgage my firstborn to do it. Hope you ladies are ready for me. Now I just have to talk to a travel agent.


YES, YES, *YES* Will meet you at the airport!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll go to Rye. It's pretty. Maybe 2016??? (Hint)


Absolutely, it's very old English, you'd love it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Had a nice dinner with friends at a Chinese restaurant with lovely carved wood. tho there's a peck of problems between us we had hearty laughs. Feels good..I haven't laughed for a bit. I wish doggy didn't have a built in 6 am alarm cllock. I would have slept longer. I went thru a bag yesterday and found a jar with holes poked in the metal lid and bean seed from mom's stash. Im so glad I found them because they are a different type of string bean I love and they were hers which makes them special to me. I've no green thumb and yhe yard here is grass not garden but have two friends who are talented growing things so I'm going to ask them if they will plant a few so I get new seeds and they have some for themselves. I'm hoping to put a garden in this summer tho I'm not good at gardening veggies. Can do flowers somewhat. I hope you are well. I enjoy your many interests..especially your yarn projects and trips.


Good luck with your beans, especially as they have a special meaning!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just back from a lovely day in East London with Purple!! We crossed over the river by the Emirates Cable Car, it was wonderful, such great views. Nitzi, we'll get you on that when you come over!!! Mrs P got her fabric, it's gorgeous, and I got some furry bits for the gks trip to Wild at Camp Bestival. We did indeed have a lovely light lunch with the obligatory glass (or plastic!) of rose! Got to go and get some dinner now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Weve been to Nunnington Hall again to see the daffodils. They still werent properly out. I did however make friends with a peacock as it got really close to me this time. I was sant on a bench and it came up to me and stood beside me. Then a little later on it tried to disturb his friend and a peahen but it was sharp chased away,. Just like life eh?

GS2 should be on the ferry now to come home, Ive sent him a text.I havent dared send him one up until now because hes been so homesick. And if hed started being homesick to me Id have gone over to Holland for him...Cant help it...Im stupid.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It is supposed to snow today.
> Yesterday I was in an awful meeting. A lot of yelling. That was yesterday and this is FRIDAY. Happy Friday everyone.
> I've decided I'm going to England in 2016, even if I have to mortgage my firstborn to do it. Hope you ladies are ready for me. Now I just have to talk to a travel agent.


I hope I get to see you nitz....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have yellow, pink and purple PEEPS here and also giant PEEPS but no PEEPS flavoured milk. I'm glad I missed that one.


What in creation are PEEPS?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What in creation are PEEPS?


they are a marshmallow chick with colored sugar on them they are yummy!! http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAgQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdeadline.com%2F2014%2F04%2Fpeeps-candy-movie-tv-adam-rifkin-718333%2F&ei=lakVVe3OEOHHsQTymYDYBw&psig=AFQjCNHM7tIhaf2rMbZaN8RxUH1NBGwSqw&ust=1427569429373692

that article wasn't attached when I saved the image don't know why it did that.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ladies it is snowing here...........


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is snowing here...........


Oh NOOOO!!! Stay in the warm and get yourself better, hug, hug, hug xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> YES, YES, *YES* Will meet you at the airport!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Absolutely, it's very old English, you'd love it!!


You will!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is snowing here...........


No!!!!  It's mostly sunny and about 60F here.  But is predicted for tonight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My intentions tomorrow is to do very little. Ive got 2 baby coats knitted that just need sewing up.I think I'll try and do those.Have a good night...see you all tomorrow


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My intentions tomorrow is to do very little. Ive got 2 baby coats knitted that just need sewing up.I think I'll try and do those.Have a good night...see you all tomorrow


That sounds like a good day you have planned.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll go to Rye. It's pretty. Maybe 2016??? (Hint)


Hint taken. Your UK guides are ready and waiting. I can recommend a good 'hotel' in Camberley. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a wonderful day withLondy, as usual she looked after me, plied me with wine and forced me buy loads of lovely stuff. It was a really super day especially the ride on the cable car....we went both there and back, the views are amazing. Took loads of photos on my phone so will try and get some on here. Thanks Londy xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully here are some pbotos..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lunch


Great photos!!! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple and Londy know you had a wonderful day. love the pictures and lunch looks yummy. What type of fabric did you buy Purple?????

GS know GS2 will be happy to be home in the morning. Your planned day sounds lovely.Pics please of the sweaters.

Binky hard to believe you are having snow and Pam has 60 degree weather.Having rain here but temp is in 70's.

Been very dizzy all day, hope tomorrow is a better day. Have so much to do. Think we will have chinese take away for dinner as I just don't feel like cooking tonight.See you all in the am. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is snowing here...........


Poor you, you've had so much!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple and Londy know you had a wonderful day. love the pictures and lunch looks yummy. What type of fabric did you buy Purple?????
> 
> GS know GS2 will be happy to be home in the morning. Your planned day sounds lovely.Pics please of the sweaters.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, it was a great day. The material is black and white striped covered in flowers and I will put lurple lace with it, hope to make a start tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have never heard of this hhmmm....might have to check this out!


Would be worth checking it out. I did a course in reflexology and it can be useful, must be done carefully though. Xxxxx Healing vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Poor you, you've had so much!!!!


Hi Rebecca, hope you are now broken up and have a nice long rest and get your health backxx :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lunch


Looking lovely, Londy....Lunch looks way too healthy but as long as you had some Rose' wine with it, that's okay.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lifeline what did you break. healing hugs sent your way dear.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline what did you break. healing hugs sent your way dear.


I think uou are referring to what I said. She has broken up from school as in end of term .xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think uou are referring to what I said. She has broken up from school as in end of term .xx


And thank goodness she has! She needs a break and lots of rest!  xxxooo

Purple - you are up pretty late!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And thank goodness she has! She needs a break and lots of rest!  xxxooo
> 
> Purple - you are up pretty late!!!


Just about to go to sleep. Night night xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just about to go to sleep. Night night xxxx


Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lunch


That looks yummy and what great company!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline what did you break. healing hugs sent your way dear.


Hehehe thanks for your concern. Purple explained the break up 

Yes school has finished for the Easter holidays. I am so in need of a rest! I have lots of craft ideas buzzing around in my head, so I shall see what I can come up with.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully here are some pbotos..


Looks like you had a nice day :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Will be getting the house work done this morning, then DH would like to go out this afternoon so I will see what the day brings.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Will be getting the house work done this morning, then DH would like to go out this afternoon so I will see what the day brings.


Don't overdo ghe housework, enjoy your time off. What crafty ideas do hou have in mind? Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Woken up by Mr P bringing me a coffee, boy i slept well! Hope to make a start on my outfit today.

l bought an old magazine yezterday with lots of dorset button ideas and some more rings. Now l have so many things l want to make.

Hope you are all having a good week end xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lunch


They came out really well! It was a lovely day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple and Londy know you had a wonderful day. love the pictures and lunch looks yummy. What type of fabric did you buy Purple?????
> 
> GS know GS2 will be happy to be home in the morning. Your planned day sounds lovely.Pics please of the sweaters.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling much better by the time you read this, not good, feeling dizzy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looking lovely, Londy....Lunch looks way too healthy but as long as you had some Rose' wine with it, that's okay.


Thanks hun, my top was a Mother's day gift from DD and I am _trying_ to be healthy!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its windy and rainy. I hpe GS2 had a calm crossing. He is back today. I shall phone later. I'm hoping to sew uo some knitting today. and have a lazy day for a change.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its windy and rainy. I hpe GS2 had a calm crossing. He is back today. I shall phone later. I'm hoping to sew uo some knitting today. and have a lazy day for a change.


Have a lovely lazy day and enjoy the chat with GS2

Susan I dreamt last night that you peeled the carrots for my casserole. I remembered about it now as I was prepaid them to go into the slow cooker.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't overdo ghe housework, enjoy your time off. What crafty ideas do hou have in mind? Xxxxx


Pin cushions,coasters, bags, that sort of stuff.
Don't worry about my overdoing the housework, my new rule is house work till lunch time, then my time after lunch


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pin cushions,coasters, bags, that sort of stuff.
> Don't worry about my overdoing the housework, my new rule is house work till lunch time, then my time after lunch


Now that is a rule I like. Now can I make breakfast last until lunch time?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its windy and rainy. I hpe GS2 had a calm crossing. He is back today. I shall phone later. I'm hoping to sew uo some knitting today. and have a lazy day for a change.


Hope you enjoy your lazy day, bet you can't wait until you boy is back safely in the fold! Sorry he didn't like it, I was hoping he's be better once he got there. Never mind, we are the way we are!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks hun, my top was a Mother's day gift from DD and I am _trying_ to be healthy!!


Love the top..great Mother's Day Present.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the top..great Mother's Day Present.


Ah, she knows me so well!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, she knows me so well!!!


That's always nice....my kids do very well in the gift giving too....they don't go in so much for clothes, but are good about buying plants for the garden, yarn for my stash, and fun picture frames.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. The sun is shining and he rain has stopped fornow. Had Ms. Daisy out at 3 am, her request. Slept in this am as did hubby. Is so nice to do occasionally.We are going to run some errands today and hopefully go over to the square tonight for a big outdoor party with bands playing and all types of foods on the barbie. Is free for the residents. It is however supposed to drop into the 40's so will see.

GS Hope DGS2 had a good crossing. Know he will be glad to be home.Your day sounds lovely. Enjoy a nice relaxing day dear.

Purple you are always so busy with your projects. I admire your ability to do so many different things and they all turn out so exquisitely. Can't wait to see the completed outfit you are making and the hat.

Londy loved the blouse and the lunch did look so yummy. Wish we all could have been there with you. What fun.

Binky hope you are doing better. Tell the nasty white stuff to take a hike. We want grass and flowers plus sunshine.

Lifeline I love your new rule, although I might go a step further and say no housework while on vacation break. Speaking of breaks glad to know it wasn't a bone you broke, but time away from the job. Silly me.lol

Rookie I have been copying recipes my DD2 sent me over the internet. She sent an easy one for cinnamon rolls without using yeast. I will try it this weekend. Trying to use up food stuffs before going back to Pa.Need to work on the freezer stuffs.

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing weekend doing what ever you like. Hope to be back later. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. The sun is shining and he rain has stopped fornow. Had Ms. Daisy out at 3 am, her request. Slept in this am as did hubby. Is so nice to do occasionally.We are going to run some errands today and hopefully go over to the square tonight for a big outdoor party with bands playing and all types of foods on the barbie. Is free for the residents. It is however supposed to drop into the 40's so will see.
> 
> GS Hope DGS2 had a good crossing. Know he will be glad to be home.Your day sounds lovely. Enjoy a nice relaxing day dear.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh...love cinnamon rolls; please share recipe of it turns out well. I plan to make sticky buns for Easter and I flip flop from using a bread dough and an egg (brioche) dough. I have some bread rising right now that I'm planning to make into sour cheery Danish for breakfast at the cottage tomorrow a.m. It's the first time I've made this recipe, so we'll see how it turns out. I have a breakfast casserole already in the oven -- I make that differently every time too...Today's version has day-old Italian bread, green pepper, green onion, breakfast sausage, with egg whites, eggs and 3 cheeses (parmesan, Swiss and cheddar). Whatever we don't eat at the cottage, I'll leave with DS and family in Madison when we visit them in the afternoon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That 2 years has gone so quickly, although not for your GS, I suspect! I also feel so bad for the pilot's parents, how awful to have to live with that!


I totally agree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pin cushions,coasters, bags, that sort of stuff.
> Don't worry about my overdoing the housework, my new rule is house work till lunch time, then my time after lunch


That's a great rule! Hope you're having an enjoyable day!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Weve been to Nunnington Hall again to see the daffodils. They still werent properly out. I did however make friends with a peacock as it got really close to me this time. I was sant on a bench and it came up to me and stood beside me. Then a little later on it tried to disturb his friend and a peahen but it was sharp chased away,. Just like life eh?
> 
> GS2 should be on the ferry now to come home, Ive sent him a text.I havent dared send him one up until now because hes been so homesick. And if hed started being homesick to me Id have gone over to Holland for him...Cant help it...Im stupid.


You're not stupid you're Grandma, we all have special bonds with ur grandkids! Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is snowing here...........


Stay in & knit, it's about time all your snow disappeared. We haven't really had any snow this year in London, but my DD said it was forecast for next week. Do you think it's blowing over from you?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely day in East London with Purple!! We crossed over the river by the Emirates Cable Car, it was wonderful, such great views. Nitzi, we'll get you on that when you come over!!! Mrs P got her fabric, it's gorgeous, and I got some furry bits for the gks trip to Wild at Camp Bestival. We did indeed have a lovely light lunch with the obligatory glass (or plastic!) of rose! Got to go and get some dinner now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


I should of come & seen you off across the river! Glad you had a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> No!!!!  It's mostly sunny and about 60F here.  But is predicted for tonight.


Poor you, keep warm, will this winter ever end for all of you in USA?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> YES, YES, *YES* Will meet you at the airport!!!


with a posse!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is snowing here...........


not more!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully here are some pbotos..


Wow! I gotta go on that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lunch


that's a very enigmatic look. And a very healthy looking lunch.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive finished my two baby coats and am now without a project. OI have an idea what to do but I'm not ready to face my craft cupboard for the yarn yet.

My little GS2 who is taller than me, is home safe and sound. He phoned me atr 10.30ish this morning. He wanted us to go up today but I thought I
d stick to tomorrow. I wouls imagine he'll be going to sleep sometime as he wont have got much yesterday...Hes been very homesick and very pleased hes home. Not as much as I am....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a lovely lazy day and enjoy the chat with GS2
> 
> Susan I dreamt last night that you peeled the carrots for my casserole. I remembered about it now as I was prepaid them to go into the slow cooker.


lifeline...I'll peel your carrots anytime. I dreamed we had a stray dog and I called it Cruise! as in Going on a cruise......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive taken a photograph of the cardigan and coat.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

right way round


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive finished my two baby coats and am now without a project. OI have an idea what to do but I'm not ready to face my craft cupboard for the yarn yet.
> 
> My little GS2 who is taller than me, is home safe and sound. He phoned me atr 10.30ish this morning. He wanted us to go up today but I thought I
> d stick to tomorrow. I wouls imagine he'll be going to sleep sometime as he wont have got much yesterday...Hes been very homesick and very pleased hes home. Not as much as I am....


I'm watching this space!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive taken a photograph of the cardigan and coat.


they are both absolutely adorable.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Purly, the outdoor party sounds wonderful, wish I could go with you and I hope the weather is pleasant! I knew about the rain you've been having as DH has been staying up late to watch the tennis from Miami but it keeps getting rained off! He says they need to put a roof on the stadium!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I should of come & seen you off across the river! Glad you had a good day.


I pointed out to Purple roughly where you live from the top of the cable car and we both waved!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive finished my two baby coats and am now without a project. OI have an idea what to do but I'm not ready to face my craft cupboard for the yarn yet.
> 
> My little GS2 who is taller than me, is home safe and sound. He phoned me atr 10.30ish this morning. He wanted us to go up today but I thought I
> d stick to tomorrow. I wouls imagine he'll be going to sleep sometime as he wont have got much yesterday...Hes been very homesick and very pleased hes home. Not as much as I am....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> right way round


Beautiful work, as always!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou londy. Its what I was knitting in Whitby...Its taken ages. I'm doing a childs next. I've got the yarn and the pattern.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now that is a rule I like. Now can I make breakfast last until lunch time?


 :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. The sun is shining and he rain has stopped fornow. Had Ms. Daisy out at 3 am, her request. Slept in this am as did hubby. Is so nice to do occasionally.We are going to run some errands today and hopefully go over to the square tonight for a big outdoor party with bands playing and all types of foods on the barbie. Is free for the residents. It is however supposed to drop into the 40's so will see.
> 
> GS Hope DGS2 had a good crossing. Know he will be glad to be home.Your day sounds lovely. Enjoy a nice relaxing day dear.
> 
> ...


Your evening plans sound great. Hope it's not too cold so you can't enjoy it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive taken a photograph of the cardigan and coat.


Those are both really lovely, Susan!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> right way round


As always, beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline...I'll peel your carrots anytime. I dreamed we had a stray dog and I called it Cruise! as in Going on a cruise......


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Pam how are you?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Pam how are you?


I'm good. Had a fun time with my friend's children yesterday. Getting ready to go run a couple of errands today. Hope your day has been good! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are both really lovely, Susan!


I quite agree, really beautiful work x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou londy. Its what I was knitting in Whitby...Its taken ages. I'm doing a childs next. I've got the yarn and the pattern.


I am doing a hat to go with Charlotte's stripey jacket then I am going to try a chevron sweater for me to try and use up some stash oddments!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I gotta go on that!


It's just the road from me but not been on it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's just the road from me but not been on it!


We'll have to do something about that, Chris!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> right way round


They look great! Like the purple one. I finished a cute coat today but have no buttons yet, I'll put it on here when it's done. 
Pleased your GS is home safe, sorry he did not enjoy himself.
I'm knitting hats for a charity, the hats are for next winter so hopefully get a few done. Got a sewing project to do in the next few weeks so not starting any more knitting.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

We will, I drove by it the other day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> We'll have to do something about that, Chris!!!


Hi Londy I just sent you 2 emails that might give you an idea for your jumper. The actual pattern might be too small for you!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am doing a hat to go with Charlotte's stripey jacket then I am going to try a chevron sweater for me to try and use up some stash oddments!


Great ideas, Londy!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

DH and I have been out looking at living chairs. Just haven't found one I really like yet. Went out for brunch and it was a new place to us, very tasty.DH tired so I brought him home and went to the grocery by myself.

gs lvely lovelyy work on the coat and sweater. some little one is going to be very fortunate in recieving them. Have a wonderful time with your family tomorrow. tell Kenny and I said hello.

Rookie I will let you know how the cinnamon rolls turn out.My DD made them and her hubby , sons and girlfiends raved about them. I'll let you know how mind turn out. Your danish and breakfast casserole made my mouth water, sounds so delish. Have fun tomorrow.

Binky must shut all the drapes and pretend it is sunny out. No kidding though, snow. This is down right disgusting. Fingers crossed for better weather for you all.

Pam hope your snow is lightand melts fast. Glad you had a nice time with the little ones.

Chrissy , Londy and Purple is the ride over the river enclosed or open to the elements. If open I'll take a rowboat as I don't like heights, but if enclosed would be okay.


Saxy hope your weekend is going well.

Off now to rest abit before starting to sort out my recipes and knitting/crochet patterns for my binders. I must have printed about 200 pages of stuff.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Purly, the cable car is enclosed and very comfy and well heated!! The Emirates Airlines always do things in style!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purly, the cable car is enclosed and very comfy and well heated!! The Emirates Airlines always do things in style!!!


Pearlie, if l can do it, anyone can :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> DH and I have been out looking at living chairs. Just haven't found one I really like yet. Went out for brunch and it was a new place to us, very tasty.DH tired so I brought him home and went to the grocery by myself.
> 
> Pam hope your snow is lightand melts fast. Glad you had a nice time with the little ones.
> 
> Off now to rest abit before starting to sort out my recipes and knitting/crochet patterns for my binders. I must have printed about 200 pages of stuff.


Oh, we're not going to get any here where I live just up in the mountains and it's going to be light and definitely won't last long. We were supposed to have rain today but I guess it missed us! 

Sorry you haven't found your chair yet. I hear you about sorting out the printed pages -- I have at least that many!!! Am running out of space to store the binders! 

Enjoy your evening. Lots of love to all. xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I would go on the cable car. It looks nice and enclosed. Just don't like the open cars like they have in Niagara Falls. Went on them but was sick to my tummy the whole ride across the river and falls.

DH watching the basketball games on tv. Me reading and on the computer.

See everyone in the morning.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning. We changed the clocks last night so it feels very early. It's raining here and looks like it's set in for the day. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. We changed the clocks last night so it feels very early. It's raining here and looks like it's set in for the day. Have a good day everyone.


Good morning Rebecca, raini gbhere too. But I don't mind as i want to grt on and make my outfit today.
The change in the time doesn't bother me but Mr P gets all confused by it. Mind you it doesn't take much to confuse him!
Hope you are beginning to feel better. X
ps Sorry I won't be with you all in Worthing, but I'll be there in spirit


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Rebecca, raini gbhere too. But I don't mind as i want to grt on and make my outfit today.
> The change in the time doesn't bother me but Mr P gets all confused by it. Mind you it doesn't take much to confuse him!
> Hope you are beginning to feel better. X
> ps Sorry I won't be with you all in Worthing, but I'll be there in spirit


It's the changing all the clocks that's a bother, but we did most last night and some change themselves overnight :thumbup: hope you have success with the outfit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's the changing all the clocks that's a bother, but we did most last night and some change themselves overnight :thumbup: hope you have success with the outfit.


Know what you mean about changing all the clocks. We have my Dad's grandfather clock and it's a bit of a ceremony, doing that one! The outfit is all c0lear in my head, just got yo make it happen for real!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Know what you mean about changing all the clocks. We have my Dad's grandfather clock and it's a bit of a ceremony, doing that one! The outfit is all c0lear in my head, just got yo make it happen for real!


If anyone can do it, you can!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oops, double post!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If anyone can do it, you can!!!


Morning Honey, if I can't do it I will shout for help xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from London! It's raining here too and doesn't look a bit like the start of British Summertime!! With the clocks changing, we just get up an hour later and let the day sort itself out! That is why the clock says 10.55 and I have just had breakfast!! Off to do the grocery shopping later, finish Charlotte's hat and hopefully sort out some suitable colours from my stash to start my chevron sweater!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, if I can't do it I will shout for help xxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! It's raining here too and doesn't look a bit like the start of British Summertime!! With the clocks changing, we just get up an hour later and let the day sort itself out! That is why the clock says 10.55 and I have just had breakfast!! Off to do the grocery shopping later, finish Charlotte's hat and hopefully sort out some suitable colours from my stash to start my chevron sweater!


I love that pattern. Good stash buster. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Did you remember to put the clock forward an hour? It knocks me for six...We shall go and see Gs2 today. and of course GS1...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Did you remember to put the clock forward an hour? It knocks me for six...We shall go and see Gs2 today. and of course GS1...


Good afternoon, Susan!! Lots of hugs and cuddles for you with GS today then?!! Enjoy! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Susan and Londy, I'm off to my workroom to get sewing, you may hear the screams from where you are :shock: 

Have a lovely day. love you lots and everyone here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just had a chat with GS2 over the phone. He said when he went into the Dutch school he had an art lesson. Hew drew a plaque and put on "theres no place like home" in DUTCH.....Thats my boy.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's just the road from me but not been on it!


could you do it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We'll have to do something about that, Chris!!!


too right!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's the changing all the clocks that's a bother, but we did most last night and some change themselves overnight :thumbup: hope you have success with the outfit.


I love the radio clocks that change themselves. Even my little travel clock does.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If anyone can do it, you can!!!


ain't that the truth!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had a chat with GS2 over the phone. He said when he went into the Dutch school he had an art lesson. Hew drew a plaque and put on "theres no place like home" in DUTCH.....Thats my boy.....


tell it like it is GS2, and make sure they understand you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

it's not raining here but it has been and will be again. It is windy as well. I'm going nowhere.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The boys' mother collected them from me Friday afternoon. Yesterday Merlin and Sarah went to Crawley for the day so Mum dropped the boys off to Grandad at the workshop! He brought them home to me, which was a lovely surprise. I was just sewing the buttons on Harley's camouflage hoodie when they arrived. He took it away when M & S came for them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry girls. Aiden took a photo of Harley in the hoodie, but I cannot download it for some reason. I'll try again when one of my sons appears!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

65 years old and looking good as new! This is my lovely Series One Landrover, which M & S took to Crawley yesterday to give her a run. She will be taking the bride to my grandson's wedding on Thursday. First time out of the garage for a long time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Done it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The hoodie was knitted in aone piece across the top (down two buttons!) and sleeves; then the lower part was sewn on; then the hood. The cabling doesn't show up too well in camouflage. I substituted stocking stitch instead of the double moss stitch for the sleeves, hood etc to show the camouflage pattern better. 

Aiden took his time taking the photo, hence the distracted expression on Harley's face. Makes him look almost angelic.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sun shining and slightly warmer than yesterday. Not much going on. Going to try to put the grille together, that should be fun---NOT. Need to get to work on getting my closet sorted.Still haven't done that.

Purple good luck on making your outfit. Know it will be exactly the way you picture it. You are so talented.Can't wait to see it.

Saxy love the picture of your car. It looks wonderful for its age. I didn't realize you had a DGS old enough to get married. You must be excited about the wedding.

Londy have fun at the grocery. I am still adjusting to our time change here. Sleeping in later than normal. Hope I start to awaken earlier than now.Are you ladies planning a get away to Worthing?????

GS have a wonderful time with the family today. DGS2 really was homesick for his loved ones. Lovely plaque he made.

Lifeline know what you mean about changing all the clocks. We still have one clock to get the time correct on. Have to get on a ladder to reach it. Perhaps cleaning lady can do it for us.

Xiang saw picture on facebook of DD and the twins. They are growing so fast. Lovely pic.

Well off to get into mischief. Everyone have a lovely day. Purly xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Saxy just saw the pic of DGS wth his new hoodie. Fabulous job you did on it. He looks well pleased with his new hoodie also. Nice looking young man.

Londy wanted to mention the pattern for your sweater. It should look lovely in the pastel colors you mentioned.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy just saw the pic of DGS wth his new hoodie. Fabulous job you did on it. He looks well pleased with his new hoodie also. Nice looking young man.
> 
> Londy wanted to mention the pattern for your sweater. It should look lovely in the pastel colors you mentioned.


I changed the picture. It is now closer in, so you can see the pattern better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Done it!


What jacket? Where? Can't see it.

Sorry couldn't resist, nice camoflage.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If anyone can do it, you can!!!


She's right, Purple! You should have absolutely no problem making come out as you want!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! It's raining here too and doesn't look a bit like the start of British Summertime!! With the clocks changing, we just get up an hour later and let the day sort itself out! That is why the clock says 10.55 and I have just had breakfast!! Off to do the grocery shopping later, finish Charlotte's hat and hopefully sort out some suitable colours from my stash to start my chevron sweater!


Oh, I like that pattern! Have a great day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Done it!


Both the jacket and DGS look great!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had a chat with GS2 over the phone. He said when he went into the Dutch school he had an art lesson. Hew drew a plaque and put on "theres no place like home" in DUTCH.....Thats my boy.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love the radio clocks that change themselves. Even my little travel clock does.


Yes, you are right! The one you bought me threw me completely by changing itself yesterday morning!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's not raining here but it has been and will be again. It is windy as well. I'm going nowhere.


Very very windy here, it's howling through every tiny crack in the whole house and the temp is dropping  Hey ho, going to be much better tomorrow, apparently!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 65 years old and looking good as new! This is my lovely Series One Landrover, which M & S took to Crawley yesterday to give her a run. She will be taking the bride to my grandson's wedding on Thursday. First time out of the garage for a long time.


Thought you were talking about me for a second then!! She's a beauty alright!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Done it!


Very nice and going to get a lot of wear!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! It's raining here too and doesn't look a bit like the start of British Summertime!! With the clocks changing, we just get up an hour later and let the day sort itself out! That is why the clock says 10.55 and I have just had breakfast!! Off to do the grocery shopping later, finish Charlotte's hat and hopefully sort out some suitable colours from my stash to start my chevron sweater!


Pretty :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Done it!


Good work :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> could you do it?


I could, it's very near home & you can drive very near it. Perhaps a day in the summer??


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Rebecca, raini gbhere too. But I don't mind as i want to grt on and make my outfit today.
> The change in the time doesn't bother me but Mr P gets all confused by it. Mind you it doesn't take much to confuse him!
> Hope you are beginning to feel better. X
> ps Sorry I won't be with you all in Worthing, but I'll be there in spirit


Good luck with your dress. I was looking at some of our dresses at our Center, there were a couple that would have done you, but they are on display. They both have such tiny waists, obviously didn't have chunks like me then!
I had to laugh about changing clocks. My DH has told me has changed some of the clocks........men! Happy sewing


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! It's raining here too and doesn't look a bit like the start of British Summertime!! With the clocks changing, we just get up an hour later and let the day sort itself out! That is why the clock says 10.55 and I have just had breakfast!! Off to do the grocery shopping later, finish Charlotte's hat and hopefully sort out some suitable colours from my stash to start my chevron sweater!


Let me know if there is a colour you fancy & don't have, I have so much yarn. I can bring it when I see you. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Done it!


My neighbour's son would LOVE that! It's looks great


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, you are right! The one you bought me threw me completely by changing itself yesterday morning!!!


it threw me as well. I thought it was even later than I thought. Then I remembered that it is magic.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good work :thumbup:


and fairly quick to do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I could, it's very near home & you can drive very near it. Perhaps a day in the summer??


You're on.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good luck with your dress. I was looking at some of our dresses at our Center, there were a couple that would have done you, but they are on display. They both have such tiny waists, obviously didn't have chunks like me then!
> I had to laugh about changing clocks. My DH has told me has changed some of the clocks........men! Happy sewing


everyone had waists then. Even when I was young. I had a 24" waist. Junk food lost us those.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My neighbour's son would LOVE that! It's looks great


I've been asked for more, even adult size, but I didn't enjoy such a long (sizewise) piece of knitting from wrist to wrist. I don't think I'll do that particular pattern again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The wind has dropped and the sun came out about an hour ago. It is lovely here now. I'm liking the lighter evenings already!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Let me know if there is a colour you fancy & don't have, I have so much yarn. I can bring it when I see you. X


Thank you my love but NOOOOOOO thank you, I could sink a small battleship with what I have and the plan is to get rid of some of it!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> everyone had waists then. Even when I was young. I had a 24" waist. Junk food lost us those.


I had a 24" waist, when I was about 7 but not since!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The wind has dropped and the sun came out about an hour ago. It is lovely here now. I'm liking the lighter evenings already!


Me too, so nice not to have to put the light on yet!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a 24" waist, when I was about 7 but not since!!!


Me, too!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, the rain has stopped but it is very windy. I've made my skirt and am halfway through making the jacket. Now I've got some roast beef cooking for Mr P so I had better go and throw some vegetables around.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a 24" waist, when I was about 7 but not since!!!


mine was 24" until I got pregnant at 21. I was quite proud of it I'm afraid.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, the rain has stopped but it is very windy. I've made my skirt and am halfway through making the jacket. Now I've got some roast beef cooking for Mr P so I had better go and throw some vegetables around.


Gosh you have been busy. Well done. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, the rain has stopped but it is very windy. I've made my skirt and am halfway through making the jacket. Now I've got some roast beef cooking for Mr P so I had better go and throw some vegetables around.


Yes, finally stopped raining here too! It was nice to have dinner without the light on but it was a close run thing! We had slow-cooker chicken with roast potatoes and veggies, very nice!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> mine was 24" until I got pregnant at 21. I was quite proud of it I'm afraid.


Pictures!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thank you my love but NOOOOOOO thank you, I could sink a small battleship with what I have and the plan is to get rid of some of it!!!xxx


Ok I can hear you! Perhaps I need to start stripy jumpers'


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Pictures!!!!


I don't think I've been a 24 waist since primary school, even then ?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, all this talk about waistlines & I have just eaten a delicious roast Lamb dinner cooked by my personal chef, he's really got into cooking & who am I to stop him! I've been busy at my DD's today sorting out a flag she has designed & is making for our choir. She is going to a huge venue to celebrate the 10th anniversary. I'm unfortunately not able to go but I'm helping with the flag. WHEN it's finished I show you all. I'm now sorting out more stamps for my grandson, we have bought him an album & things to start his collection. He loves to get involved into a project so hopefully he will enjoy his stamps! He wants a smart jacket for his birthday, he loves to dress smart! Don't know where he gets that, certainly not the men in our family! So it's shopping with him this week, not looking forward to that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs I love the sweaters so pretty!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had a lovelyaftrnoon. Ran some errands and made a pasta dish for dinner and green beans. Took an apple pie out of the oven about an hour ago so will have dessert after I do my shot. Yuck for shot, yea for pie.I went to a store to buy more skirt hangers and guess what, came out without them. I am easily distracted I think. Now I will go Tuesday and get them. Tomorrow is a down day.I did however buy gummy bears. lol

Saxy a closer picture of hoodie is not showing on my computer.DO love the hoodie you made though.

Purple you are fast with everything my dear. I would still be working on the skirt. Can't wait to see your creation.

Londy have you started your sweater yet????????

Chrissy how lovely your DH is doing some of the cooking. Gives you more time for other things like knitting and going out with Londy etc.

Lifeline hope you have had a great weekend and got to do somethings you enjoy doing dear.

GS hope you are having a great visit with your family.

Off to do the dreaded shot. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have had a lovelyaftrnoon. Ran some errands and made a pasta dish for dinner and green beans. Took an apple pie out of the oven about an hour ago so will have dessert after I do my shot. Yuck for shot, yea for pie.I went to a store to buy more skirt hangers and guess what, came out without them. I am easily distracted I think. Now I will go Tuesday and get them. Tomorrow is a down day.I did however buy gummy bears. lol
> 
> Off to do the dreaded shot. Love to all. Purly


Purly - I hope the shot is not too hard on you this time. Sending you gentle hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have had a lovelyaftrnoon. Ran some errands and made a pasta dish for dinner and green beans. Took an apple pie out of the oven about an hour ago so will have dessert after I do my shot. Yuck for shot, yea for pie.I went to a store to buy more skirt hangers and guess what, came out without them. I am easily distracted I think. Now I will go Tuesday and get them. Tomorrow is a down day.I did however buy gummy bears. lol
> 
> Saxy a closer picture of hoodie is not showing on my computer.DO love the hoodie you made though.
> 
> ...


Purly, I think gummy bears instead of skirt hangers is a perfectly acceptable exchange :-D

I did get out with DH for a lovely walk and cream tea at the weekend.

Hope you are feeling not too bad after taking the shot and that the apple pie chaser helped.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a lovely sunny day so far. Hope it's here to stay.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI KnitWIts here this morning so I will catch up later. Have a good week eveyone. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Have had a lovelyaftrnoon. Ran some errands and made a pasta dish for dinner and green beans. Took an apple pie out of the oven about an hour ago so will have dessert after I do my shot. Yuck for shot, yea for pie.I went to a store to buy more skirt hangers and guess what, came out without them. I am easily distracted I think. Now I will go Tuesday and get them. Tomorrow is a down day.I did however buy gummy bears. lol
> 
> Saxy a closer picture of hoodie is not showing on my computer.DO love the hoodie you made though.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the shot, hope you are not too bad. It's just not fair that something that is supposed to make you feel better makes you worst first. I'm sure the apple pie helped. As for Bear sweets, yum! Hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> It's a lovely sunny day so far. Hope it's here to stay.


Hope it stays like it, enjoy your break, lots of crafts!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goodmornig girls. I am out to lunch today with all my S and B friends. If you remember Kasthleen was 90 the other day so this is in honour of her birthday. She thinks its for Easter. I said I would taker her and another lady.

I had a great big hug from GS2 yesterday, it was lovely.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely hoodie saxy and it fits so well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:05 am ET and 3'c (37'F)
It was not a good weekend for appliances. My sister broke my floor steamer. My mum broke the vacuum, for good. And I broke a button off my crockpot. I can still use the crockpot, just not that option. I'm not replacing the floor steamer and the vacuum. 

Mum needs new glasses. She's using cheap reading glasses from the dollarstore to try to watch the TV. I keep telling her to go to the eye doctor and get a prescription. I can get her glasses off the internet at a good price. Better than the eyeglass places. She need bifocals, but doesn't want to admit it.

I'm back on late shift until after Easter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good luck with your dress. I was looking at some of our dresses at our Center, there were a couple that would have done you, but they are on display. They both have such tiny waists, obviously didn't have chunks like me then!
> I had to laugh about changing clocks. My DH has told me has changed some of the clocks........men! Happy sewing


Some of the clocks??? Which ones, or do you have to check all of them now. ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very very windy here, it's howling through every tiny crack in the whole house and the temp is dropping  Hey ho, going to be much better tomorrow, apparently!


It was windy last night here too. The wind brought warmer weather, so it was good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Done it!


Nice hoodie.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 65 years old and looking good as new! This is my lovely Series One Landrover, which M & S took to Crawley yesterday to give her a run. She will be taking the bride to my grandson's wedding on Thursday. First time out of the garage for a long time.


Very well kept. It does look good as new.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love the radio clocks that change themselves. Even my little travel clock does.


I seem to have a lot of OLD clocks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! It's raining here too and doesn't look a bit like the start of British Summertime!! With the clocks changing, we just get up an hour later and let the day sort itself out! That is why the clock says 10.55 and I have just had breakfast!! Off to do the grocery shopping later, finish Charlotte's hat and hopefully sort out some suitable colours from my stash to start my chevron sweater!


That would be a good pattern for spring colours. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Know what you mean about changing all the clocks. We have my Dad's grandfather clock and it's a bit of a ceremony, doing that one! The outfit is all c0lear in my head, just got yo make it happen for real!


We have one of those too. Everything has to be stopped and changed in the right order or it sings the wrong hour for days.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I would go on the cable car. It looks nice and enclosed. Just don't like the open cars like they have in Niagara Falls. Went on them but was sick to my tummy the whole ride across the river and falls.
> 
> DH watching the basketball games on tv. Me reading and on the computer.
> 
> See everyone in the morning.


The cars at the Spanish cable car in Niagara Falls are enclosed now. Insurance reasons. That cable still looked really droopy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> right way round


You do such lovely work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive finished my two baby coats and am now without a project. OI have an idea what to do but I'm not ready to face my craft cupboard for the yarn yet.
> 
> My little GS2 who is taller than me, is home safe and sound. He phoned me atr 10.30ish this morning. He wanted us to go up today but I thought I
> d stick to tomorrow. I wouls imagine he'll be going to sleep sometime as he wont have got much yesterday...Hes been very homesick and very pleased hes home. Not as much as I am....


That time went quickly. When they do the exchange students here, it is usually for a term. A daughter of one of the ladies that I work with was in southern France from January until almost June.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go now.
Everyone keep busy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:05 am ET and 3'c (37'F)
> It was not a good weekend for appliances. My sister broke my floor steamer. My mum broke the vacuum, for good. And I broke a button off my crockpot. I can still use the crockpot, just not that option. I'm not replacing the floor steamer and the vacuum.
> 
> Mum needs new glasses. She's using cheap reading glasses from the dollarstore to try to watch the TV. I keep telling her to go to the eye doctor and get a prescription. I can get her glasses off the internet at a good price. Better than the eyeglass places. She need bifocals, but doesn't want to admit it.
> ...


Ohh....sounds like Murphy's Law played a visit to you!

I purchased my last pair of glasses through the internet at EyeBuyDirect.com and I really like them - very satisfied to pay only $105 instead of $250 for my progressive bifocals. I understand that Zenni.com is also very good.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Sun is shining and it is supposed to be warmer than yesterday. TV said we would be in the 90s in a few days time. Is fine with me. Am feeling very rocky today, so probably won't be here much.Son called to skype, but just too miserable, so we will skype tomorrow, I did get a crock pot dinner together. Simple, chicken and potatoes. Hope everyone has a super day.

GS have a lovely luncheon with your friend. Know she will be surprised and pleased. 

Nitzi you did get whammed this weekend, but they say everything happens in threes so I guess you will be safe now for awhile. Never imagined getting glasses over the internet. I wear trifocals and probably need a new RX this year, so might try them.

Purple have fun with your group this morning. What are you all working on???

Rookie did you have a nice time at the lake with your family.????Still need to make cinnamon rolls.

Chrissy hope you have a great day with decrease back pain.

Lifeline yes the apple pie chaser made the shot more bearable. It just knocks me for a loop every week.But I have to take it or my joints are so stiff and painful I can't move. Hope you are doing well and getting some relaxing time. The walk with your hubby and the tea sounded lovely to me.

Everyone have a great day. Love you all. Purly xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Just back from another trip to the grden centre, Mr P wanted more plants, well he got some and them some more! He has caught the Londy bug for heucheras.

Had a good session with the KnitWIts this morning who are working on everything from fluffy owls to intestines. Honestly that's what it looks like, in fact its a cable border for an afghan. I did a bit more on a top for LM2.

Going to try and do a bit more sewing this afternoon while Mr P plays in the garden.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been for my lunch and it was very enjoyable. It hasnt cost me a thing because we pay a WHOLE $1 a week subs at S and B and we save whats left after weve paid for the hire of the room. Like I say I took 2 little old dears and they are so funny. AND INDEPENDANT I'm proud to know them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been for my lunch and it was very enjoyable. It hasnt cost me a thing because we pay a WHOLE $1 a week subs at S and B and we save whats left after weve paid for the hire of the room. Like I say I took 2 little old dears and they are so funny. AND INDEPENDANT I'm proud to know them.


Glad you had a good time xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good time xx


Me, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The weekend was very fun. Almost 70 people showed up for the birthday party for a dear family friend's 80th celebration. It was held at a bar/grill that's situated out in Illinois farmland. These places tend to be the major gathering places for bowling banquets, church group breakfasts, etc. and they cater family style dining. Chicken, beef and pasta dishes were served along with broccoli and mashed potatoes. We left there and went up to the lake cottage, which is now officially named the Rock Inn - or Rockin' depending on who is saying it...the place is located on the Rock River that flows right into Lake Koskonong about 20' from the cottage. We spent the rest of Saturday shampooing the carpets and moving bedroom furniture around (or out) so that it's all set up for the rest of the family to start enjoying after Memorial Day holiday. My SIL and I spent a good deal of time knitting and crocheting and just chilling. It was a great time. Sunday's weather turned to icy rain --- so our record is intact that the weather wants us to stay at the cottage rather than leave to come home. The last time we were up there, we got over a foot of snow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great weekend, Jeanette. So glad everything went well (other than the icy rain).


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been for my lunch and it was very enjoyable. It hasnt cost me a thing because we pay a WHOLE $1 a week subs at S and B and we save whats left after weve paid for the hire of the room. Like I say I took 2 little old dears and they are so funny. AND INDEPENDANT I'm proud to know them.


Lovely.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have been busy this afternoon. I knitted and felted a bag for MM this last couple of months, it's been a nice mindless project while my get up and go has been on holiday. It's been sat waiting for me to line it, which is what I did today. I've even made inside pockets for mobile phone and pens as requested by the lovely MM :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly, hope you get away without aggravation from your shot this time!! I started my sweater last night, took me ages to find the right colours I wanted to use! When there is enough of it to see, I will post a picture of my progress!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have been busy this afternoon. I knitted and felted a bag for MM this last couple of months, it's been a nice mindless project while my get up and go has been on holiday. It's been sat waiting for me to line it, which is what I did today. I've even made inside pockets for mobile phone and pens as requested by the lovely MM :-D


That looks great, Rebecca! I bet she's happy with it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Purly, hope you get away without aggravation from your shot this time!! I started my sweater last night, took me ages to find the right colours I wanted to use! When there is enough of it to see, I will post a picture of my progress!! xxxxx


Looking forward to seeing it! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have been busy this afternoon. I knitted and felted a bag for MM this last couple of months, it's been a nice mindless project while my get up and go has been on holiday. It's been sat waiting for me to line it, which is what I did today. I've even made inside pockets for mobile phone and pens as requested by the lovely MM :-D


That's really pretty, Becca, very nice job and I bet the divine Miss MM loves it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, just done a bit of a quick catch up and it seems you are all doing ok, keep it up!! Have been out with DD and Gks today, we went to a country park, where we walked the whole of one of the trails, many, many stairs and a lot of mud!! Still it was a very nice day, the kids love it and it's good to see them out in the fresh air, not hunched over a computer game!! Also it's nice to have the chance to catch up with DD. She is a proud mummy just now as she has just had parents' night at the kids' school and both are doing very, very well! The competition for secondary schools is amazingly high, with only 65% of last years intake getting into any of their top 6 choices!!! It wasn't like that when I changed schools, if you passed you 11+ exam, you usually got your 1st or 2nd choice. We shall see what happens next year but Jake so badly wants to go to his mum's school. Off to serve up dinner now, take care everybody, whatever you do, love you all lots! xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Rebecca! I bet she's happy with it.


Thanks and yes, she is very pleased with it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's really pretty, Becca, very nice job and I bet the divine Miss MM loves it!!!


Thank you, she really does like it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, just done a bit of a quick catch up and it seems you are all doing ok, keep it up!! Have been out with DD and Gks today, we went to a country park, where we walked the whole of one of the trails, many, many stairs and a lot of mud!! Still it was a very nice day, the kids love it and it's good to see them out in the fresh air, not hunched over a computer game!! Also it's nice to have the chance to catch up with DD. She is a proud mummy just now as she has just had parents' night at the kids' school and both are doing very, very well! The competition for secondary schools is amazingly high, with only 65% of last years intake getting into any of their top 6 choices!!! It wasn't like that when I changed schools, if you passed you 11+ exam, you usually got your 1st or 2nd choice. We shall see what happens next year but Jake so badly wants to go to his mum's school. Off to serve up dinner now, take care everybody, whatever you do, love you all lots! xxxxxx


I love it when you have a successful day like that. Have you got rain now? You will have had the best of the weather :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Goodmornig girls. I am out to lunch today with all my S and B friends. If you remember Kasthleen was 90 the other day so this is in honour of her birthday. She thinks its for Easter. I said I would taker her and another lady.
> 
> I had a great big hug from GS2 yesterday, it was lovely.


Hope your lunch went well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Some of the clocks??? Which ones, or do you have to check all of them now. ;-)


That was the point I didn't know what ones he did, retirement has muddled his brain!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The weekend was very fun. Almost 70 people showed up for the birthday party for a dear family friend's 80th celebration. It was held at a bar/grill that's situated out in Illinois farmland. These places tend to be the major gathering places for bowling banquets, church group breakfasts, etc. and they cater family style dining. Chicken, beef and pasta dishes were served along with broccoli and mashed potatoes. We left there and went up to the lake cottage, which is now officially named the Rock Inn - or Rockin' depending on who is saying it...the place is located on the Rock River that flows right into Lake Koskonong about 20' from the cottage. We spent the rest of Saturday shampooing the carpets and moving bedroom furniture around (or out) so that it's all set up for the rest of the family to start enjoying after Memorial Day holiday. My SIL and I spent a good deal of time knitting and crocheting and just chilling. It was a great time. Sunday's weather turned to icy rain --- so our record is intact that the weather wants us to stay at the cottage rather than leave to come home. The last time we were up there, we got over a foot of snow.


Sounds like a fun weekend, the cottage must be beautiful whatever the weather.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, just done a bit of a quick catch up and it seems you are all doing ok, keep it up!! Have been out with DD and Gks today, we went to a country park, where we walked the whole of one of the trails, many, many stairs and a lot of mud!! Still it was a very nice day, the kids love it and it's good to see them out in the fresh air, not hunched over a computer game!! Also it's nice to have the chance to catch up with DD. She is a proud mummy just now as she has just had parents' night at the kids' school and both are doing very, very well! The competition for secondary schools is amazingly high, with only 65% of last years intake getting into any of their top 6 choices!!! It wasn't like that when I changed schools, if you passed you 11+ exam, you usually got your 1st or 2nd choice. We shall see what happens next year but Jake so badly wants to go to his mum's school. Off to serve up dinner now, take care everybody, whatever you do, love you all lots! xxxxxx


What a wonderful day out with DD and GKS!! And, DD has a right to be a proud mummy!!! As do you to be proud of them! Have a great evening! Love you lots, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks and yes, she is very pleased with it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Have been busy this afternoon. I knitted and felted a bag for MM this last couple of months, it's been a nice mindless project while my get up and go has been on holiday. It's been sat waiting for me to line it, which is what I did today. I've even made inside pockets for mobile phone and pens as requested by the lovely MM :-D


That looks beautiful, you are clever. I'm sure MM will love using it & showing it off to her friends!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, just done a bit of a quick catch up and it seems you are all doing ok, keep it up!! Have been out with DD and Gks today, we went to a country park, where we walked the whole of one of the trails, many, many stairs and a lot of mud!! Still it was a very nice day, the kids love it and it's good to see them out in the fresh air, not hunched over a computer game!! Also it's nice to have the chance to catch up with DD. She is a proud mummy just now as she has just had parents' night at the kids' school and both are doing very, very well! The competition for secondary schools is amazingly high, with only 65% of last years intake getting into any of their top 6 choices!!! It wasn't like that when I changed schools, if you passed you 11+ exam, you usually got your 1st or 2nd choice. We shall see what happens next year but Jake so badly wants to go to his mum's school. Off to serve up dinner now, take care everybody, whatever you do, love you all lots! xxxxxx


I think it's terrible the pressure people have here about choosing schools, whatever their age. Hope Jake gets to his school, did I tell you my friend taught there & her 2 boys went there, a few years ago now. Fingers Ossetia for him.
You choose a good day for your walk.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all! Hope you all had a good day. I spent the morning sewing with my DD, it was quite difficult because Little O kept insisting he could use the sewing machine. He loves to get involved in whatever everyone else is doing. Went to hospital this afternoon for check-up after my latest cataract op. I now have perfect vision in one eye, no need for glasses, but the second eye is not quite there yet but they were amazed at what I could see. I can go to get my eyes tested in 2 weeks & get some reading glasses! Better start saving!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all! Hope you all had a good day. I spent the morning sewing with my DD, it was quite difficult because Little O kept insisting he could use the sewing machine. He loves to get involved in whatever everyone else is doing. Went to hospital this afternoon for check-up after my latest cataract op. I now have perfect vision in one eye, no need for glasses, but the second eye is not quite there yet but they were amazed at what I could see. I can go to get my eyes tested in 2 weeks & get some reading glasses! Better start saving!


That's great, Chrissy, about how well your eyes are doing!!! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Chrissy, about how well your eyes are doing!!! xxxooo


Thank you, great to have good news! Looking forward to trying embroidery again now. Hope you are OK Pam.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, great to have good news! Looking forward to trying embroidery again now. Hope you are OK Pam.


I really hope you're able to get back to your embroidery. I haven't done any counted cross stitch in years, but want to get back into it one of these days! 

All is fine here. I'm having a bit of an infection (or something) where the dentist took my tooth out a few weeks ago, so will be going to see him tomorrow. The infection was there before he pulled the tooth and he thought he got all the abscess when he was working in there, but maybe not. We'll see what he says.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Just popping in to say hello  

Love and hugs !!!!

XOXOXO


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello dearr friends. Have had a very quiet day. DH said he just loved the dinner I had made. It was so simple and made in the crock pot, but am glad he enjoyed it.Making a piggy washcloth for DGN. She loves piggies and I found a cute pig pattern so am almost half way done. Quick little project.

GS Glad you enjoyed he lucheon and know the birthdy girl was surprised and happy to be thought of.

Chrissy glad you got good news on eye exam. Can you order glasses over the internet??

Londy can't wait to see the colors you have chosen for your sweater. Lovely day you have had with DD and Dgks.

Lifeline love the purse you made MM. Know she will be proud to say her Mum made it for her. Great job you did.

Purple Mr. P certinly keeps your garden in pristine condition with all the plants he puts in it. It always looks so beautiful. Have fun knitting and relaxing.

Rookie what a fun weekend you had except for the icy rain.

Pam Hope your tooth isn't infected, and if it is he gets you on an antibiotic quickly. fingers crossed for you dear.

Going to go watch the Voice. really enjoy the beautiful music. Hugs to all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Linky. How you doing???


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Just popping in to say hello
> 
> Love and hugs !!!!
> 
> XOXOXO


Hi Linky hope you are feeling better. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Linky hope you are feeling better. Xxx


Me, too, Linky!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The wind has dropped and the sun came out about an hour ago. It is lovely here now. I'm liking the lighter evenings already!


That was what I instantly started enjoying about the time change!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, just done a bit of a quick catch up and it seems you are all doing ok, keep it up!! Have been out with DD and Gks today, we went to a country park, where we walked the whole of one of the trails, many, many stairs and a lot of mud!! Still it was a very nice day, the kids love it and it's good to see them out in the fresh air, not hunched over a computer game!! Also it's nice to have the chance to catch up with DD. She is a proud mummy just now as she has just had parents' night at the kids' school and both are doing very, very well! The competition for secondary schools is amazingly high, with only 65% of last years intake getting into any of their top 6 choices!!! It wasn't like that when I changed schools, if you passed you 11+ exam, you usually got your 1st or 2nd choice. We shall see what happens next year but Jake so badly wants to go to his mum's school. Off to serve up dinner now, take care everybody, whatever you do, love you all lots! xxxxxx


We had a lovely nice day today and I had both Michael and Ava so I took all the kids down to the river where we had our picnic and they played hard then we went to another park and they played until Michael tried to own the slide didn't want the other kids on it so we went to lunch and then another park they had a blast and it was about 65 degrees really nice day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple I just wanted to tell you that Michael saw your picture and started pointing to his head he remembers both of you and he surprised me by kissing the iPad and hugging it......it was so adorable.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It was a long day and I am still getting that tension headache for some reason but I didn't let it stop me today and I am so glad!

Have a good night or morning!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all! Hope you all had a good day. I spent the morning sewing with my DD, it was quite difficult because Little O kept insisting he could use the sewing machine. He loves to get involved in whatever everyone else is doing. Went to hospital this afternoon for check-up after my latest cataract op. I now have perfect vision in one eye, no need for glasses, but the second eye is not quite there yet but they were amazed at what I could see. I can go to get my eyes tested in 2 weeks & get some reading glasses! Better start saving!


That all sounds positive with your eyes. Won't it be great to get back to something you haven't done for years.

Thanks for the lovely comments on the bag.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello dearr friends. Have had a very quiet day. DH said he just loved the dinner I had made. It was so simple and made in the crock pot, but am glad he enjoyed it.Making a piggy washcloth for DGN. She loves piggies and I found a cute pig pattern so am almost half way done. Quick little project.
> 
> GS Glad you enjoyed he lucheon and know the birthdy girl was surprised and happy to be thought of.
> 
> ...


The piggy washcloth sounds delightful. I'm sure your GN will love it.

Thanks for the comments on the bag for MM.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Linky!!!


And me :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We had a lovely nice day today and I had both Michael and Ava so I took all the kids down to the river where we had our picnic and they played hard then we went to another park and they played until Michael tried to own the slide didn't want the other kids on it so we went to lunch and then another park they had a blast and it was about 65 degrees really nice day!


What a great day you had. So glad the headache didn't stop you enjoying it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A very blustery good morning from Surrey. 

Rebecca, love the bag, did you get the yarn in Lidl? If so I've got some to.
chris, well done eith your eyes, 
hi lisa, and hugs to uou and Michael.
Pearlie, glad Kenny enjoyed hid dinner 
Susan it sounds like your lunch went well.
Londy, hope you are not too worn out after your walk.
I'm being taken to the cinema by LM and DD this morning to see Cinderella.
hugs and love to you all xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very blustery good morning from Surrey.
> 
> Rebecca, love the bag, did you get the yarn in Lidl? If so I've got some to.
> chris, well done eith your eyes,
> ...


Yes it was from Lidl. That bag used up two packs. She would have liked the handle longer but there wasn't enough :roll:

I wonder if MM would like to take me to the cinema, I have heard good things about Cinderella. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes it was from Lidl. That bag used up two packs. She would have liked the handle longer but there wasn't enough :roll:
> 
> I wonder if MM would like to take me to the cinema, I have heard good things about Cinderella. Enjoy :thumbup:


I haven't used my wool yet if you wanted to extended the handle l could post you some more x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, its windy here. I went to Dancing last night and I'm so tired today. Ive just got up 10.45am. Maqybe I overdid it just a little. Today is over 60's Easter raffle.
I really do know how to live dangerously dont I?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, its windy here. I went to Dancing last night and I'm so tired today. Ive just got up 10.45am. Maqybe I overdid it just a little. Today is over 60's Easter raffle.
> I really do know how to live dangerously dont I?


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have been busy this afternoon. I knitted and felted a bag for MM this last couple of months, it's been a nice mindless project while my get up and go has been on holiday. It's been sat waiting for me to line it, which is what I did today. I've even made inside pockets for mobile phone and pens as requested by the lovely MM :-D


that is lovely Lifeline. Love the colours too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I haven't used my wool yet if you wanted to extended the handle l could post you some more x


Thanks for the offer, but I will leave it as it is :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> that is lovely Lifeline. Love the colours too.


Aww thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have just finished making shepherds pie for dinner this evening and sitting with a cup of coffee washed down with some mini eggs from a child at school.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, great to have good news! Looking forward to trying embroidery again now. Hope you are OK Pam.


Im so pleased for you Chrissy. Good good new.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think it's terrible the pressure people have here about choosing schools, whatever their age. Hope Jake gets to his school, did I tell you my friend taught there & her 2 boys went there, a few years ago now. Fingers Ossetia for him.
> You choose a good day for your walk.


Yes, we were very lucky! Not so good today, the wind makes for very difficult walking, whether it's blowing you from in front, from behind or sideways!! Had a very bad night, in our room DH was snoring and I kept being woken by next door's back gate slamming, went into the spare room but there is a leak around the window which caused a loud, eery WHOOO noise! Went downstairs to the sofa but the wind was rattling the outside casing of the extractor fan!! Am a grumpy old lady this morning!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all! Hope you all had a good day. I spent the morning sewing with my DD, it was quite difficult because Little O kept insisting he could use the sewing machine. He loves to get involved in whatever everyone else is doing. Went to hospital this afternoon for check-up after my latest cataract op. I now have perfect vision in one eye, no need for glasses, but the second eye is not quite there yet but they were amazed at what I could see. I can go to get my eyes tested in 2 weeks & get some reading glasses! Better start saving!


That's great news! have you ever bought specs online, like Rookie mentioned? I have been tempted, so much cheaper but maybe a little risky?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I really hope you're able to get back to your embroidery. I haven't done any counted cross stitch in years, but want to get back into it one of these days!
> 
> All is fine here. I'm having a bit of an infection (or something) where the dentist took my tooth out a few weeks ago, so will be going to see him tomorrow. The infection was there before he pulled the tooth and he thought he got all the abscess when he was working in there, but maybe not. We'll see what he says.


Oops, hope that isn't causing you pain dear, lots of hugs anyway and hope it soon clears up!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just popping in to say hello
> 
> Love and hugs !!!!
> 
> XOXOXO


Hello beautiful! Hugs right back at you!! ((((((0))))) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We had a lovely nice day today and I had both Michael and Ava so I took all the kids down to the river where we had our picnic and they played hard then we went to another park and they played until Michael tried to own the slide didn't want the other kids on it so we went to lunch and then another park they had a blast and it was about 65 degrees really nice day!


That sounds really lovely, so good to get outside!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purple I just wanted to tell you that Michael saw your picture and started pointing to his head he remembers both of you and he surprised me by kissing the iPad and hugging it......it was so adorable.


Oh bless him, what a sweetie! Give him lots of cuddles from his English grannies!!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's great news! have you ever bought specs online, like Rookie mentioned? I have been tempted, so much cheaper but maybe a little risky?


I thought it was a risk, too...but was very careful with the measurements using a pair that fit me very well as my guide. If any of you wish to order online, let me---I developed a couple of tricks.

I'm very happy with the pair I have - actually were easier to get used to the bifocals on these than on the pair from the optometrist 4 years ago. I'm very pleased.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very blustery good morning from Surrey.
> 
> Rebecca, love the bag, did you get the yarn in Lidl? If so I've got some to.
> chris, well done eith your eyes,
> ...


Enjoy! I gather there is a 'Frozen' short at the end in prep for the sequel!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, its windy here. I went to Dancing last night and I'm so tired today. Ive just got up 10.45am. Maqybe I overdid it just a little. Today is over 60's Easter raffle.
> I really do know how to live dangerously dont I?


Life on the edge, girl!! Glad you keep going to the dancing, it's got to be a good thing all round, even if you are k********d this morning!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought it was a risk, too...but was very careful with the measurements using a pair that fit me very well as my guide. If any of you wish to order online, let me---I developed a couple of tricks.
> 
> I'm very happy with the pair I have - actually were easier to get used to the bifocals on these than on the pair from the optometrist 4 years ago. I'm very pleased.


Thanks for that dear, may well take you up on that offer! I wear Varifocals which is what 'ups' the cost but if the difference in price was significant, I would be tempted!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that dear, may well take you up on that offer! I wear Varifocals which is what 'ups' the cost but if the difference in price was significant, I would be tempted!!


I know I saved over $150 on mine -- I'm not sure what varifocals are...I am monovision - one eye far sighted and one near sighted.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know I saved over $150 on mine -- I'm not sure what varifocals are...I am monovision - one eye far sighted and one near sighted.


Not sure what they call them over there but they are multi vision (distance, reading and anything in between) without any division 'lines'. They may be more difficult to buy online because they have to be quite precise on where the various areas fall


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure what they call them over there but they are multi vision (distance, reading and anything in between) without any division 'lines'. They may be more difficult to buy online because they have to be quite precise on where the various areas fall


I have progressive lenses...they might be the same thing.

The optometrist sent me home with the vision correction information - I should have had them do all the fitting measurements and then just said I'd come back later. But, I took the chance and did all the measurements myself following along on the website. The tricky one was the pupil to pupil. I looked at different ways to do it, but then did my own thing. I put on my glasses and looked in the mirror and used a grease pencil to mark where each pupil was on the lens -- then took them off and measured between the dots...easy peasy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am ET and -3'C (27'F). Snow all around but not here. I have a pink sky.

Didn't knit much last night. I was printing instructions for the Fish Lips Kiss heel so I can try that at work.

New survey out. Toronto is the 2nd worse congested city in Canada and 8th in North America. Not surprised.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have progressive lenses...they might be the same thing.
> 
> The optometrist sent me home with the vision correction information - I should have had them do all the fitting measurements and then just said I'd come back later. But, I took the chance and did all the measurements myself following along on the website. The tricky one was the pupil to pupil. I looked at different ways to do it, but then did my own thing. I put on my glasses and looked in the mirror and used a grease pencil to mark where each pupil was on the lens -- then took them off and measured between the dots...easy peasy.


For distance measurement, that's a wonderful idea. But measuring pupil distance at reading or computer viewing distance is a little more difficult. I had my optometrist do that with their machine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know I saved over $150 on mine -- I'm not sure what varifocals are...I am monovision - one eye far sighted and one near sighted.


You have a very talented brain to be able to see like that. I couldn't do it. It makes me sea sick. 
I have one eye where the prescription keeps getting better and one eye where the prescription keeps getting worse. I confused the optometrist.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure what they call them over there but they are multi vision (distance, reading and anything in between) without any division 'lines'. They may be more difficult to buy online because they have to be quite precise on where the various areas fall


That's the kind that I bought online. I bought my computer glasses from the optometrist's store so they took all the measurements and I keyed the same measurements into the website for my "progressive" or multivision glasses and they were made up and delivered. The difference between the computer glasses and the progressives is focal length. With the computer glasses I can see clearly to my computer screen and to my desk but not beyond the walls of my cubicle. The progressives I can see clearly to the desk at the bottom and to infinity at the top. They have a limit on what prescriptions they can do online and I'm close to it.
I use www.clearcontacts.ca who do glasses as well as contacts. This website lets you upload a picture of yourself to try the frames on, so you can see what they look like before buying.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, its windy here. I went to Dancing last night and I'm so tired today. Ive just got up 10.45am. Maqybe I overdid it just a little. Today is over 60's Easter raffle.
> I really do know how to live dangerously dont I?


So long as you enjoy doing it. Rest up later.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purple I just wanted to tell you that Michael saw your picture and started pointing to his head he remembers both of you and he surprised me by kissing the iPad and hugging it......it was so adorable.


So cute. He must have good memories of the visit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We had a lovely nice day today and I had both Michael and Ava so I took all the kids down to the river where we had our picnic and they played hard then we went to another park and they played until Michael tried to own the slide didn't want the other kids on it so we went to lunch and then another park they had a blast and it was about 65 degrees really nice day!


It sounds like you had a lovely spring day. It's nice that you could all enjoy it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That was what I instantly started enjoying about the time change!


I'm driving in the light both before and after work. I like it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello dearr friends. Have had a very quiet day. DH said he just loved the dinner I had made. It was so simple and made in the crock pot, but am glad he enjoyed it.Making a piggy washcloth for DGN. She loves piggies and I found a cute pig pattern so am almost half way done. Quick little project.
> 
> GS Glad you enjoyed he lucheon and know the birthdy girl was surprised and happy to be thought of.
> 
> ...


I hope you post a picture of your piggy when you are done. 
You might like this link. It's from Holland's Got Talent 2013


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just popping in to say hello
> 
> Love and hugs !!!!
> 
> XOXOXO


Hi stranger. Hope you're feeling well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I really hope you're able to get back to your embroidery. I haven't done any counted cross stitch in years, but want to get back into it one of these days!
> 
> All is fine here. I'm having a bit of an infection (or something) where the dentist took my tooth out a few weeks ago, so will be going to see him tomorrow. The infection was there before he pulled the tooth and he thought he got all the abscess when he was working in there, but maybe not. We'll see what he says.


Did he give you antibiotics? The dentists here won't pull the tooth until they get the infection under control first. I wonder if that is putting the cart in front of the horse? :?:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all! Hope you all had a good day. I spent the morning sewing with my DD, it was quite difficult because Little O kept insisting he could use the sewing machine. He loves to get involved in whatever everyone else is doing. Went to hospital this afternoon for check-up after my latest cataract op. I now have perfect vision in one eye, no need for glasses, but the second eye is not quite there yet but they were amazed at what I could see. I can go to get my eyes tested in 2 weeks & get some reading glasses! Better start saving!


Congratulations. I hope the second eye catches up quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a nice day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have progressive lenses...they might be the same thing.
> 
> The optometrist sent me home with the vision correction information - I should have had them do all the fitting measurements and then just said I'd come back later. But, I took the chance and did all the measurements myself following along on the website. The tricky one was the pupil to pupil. I looked at different ways to do it, but then did my own thing. I put on my glasses and looked in the mirror and used a grease pencil to mark where each pupil was on the lens -- then took them off and measured between the dots...easy peasy.


That's pretty much how they used to do it at the opticians I worked at, before they got a fancy machine that looks impressive but does the same job!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am ET and -3'C (27'F). Snow all around but not here. I have a pink sky.
> 
> Didn't knit much last night. I was printing instructions for the Fish Lips Kiss heel so I can try that at work.
> 
> New survey out. Toronto is the 2nd worse congested city in Canada and 8th in North America. Not surprised.


No, nor me, especially when you tell us how bad the roads get on a daily basis - and having seen some of it for myself!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's the kind that I bought online. I bought my computer glasses from the optometrist's store so they took all the measurements and I keyed the same measurements into the website for my "progressive" or multivision glasses and they were made up and delivered. The difference between the computer glasses and the progressives is focal length. With the computer glasses I can see clearly to my computer screen and to my desk but not beyond the walls of my cubicle. The progressives I can see clearly to the desk at the bottom and to infinity at the top. They have a limit on what prescriptions they can do online and I'm close to it.
> I use www.clearcontacts.ca who do glasses as well as contacts. This website lets you upload a picture of yourself to try the frames on, so you can see what they look like before buying.


Oooh, like the sound of that!!!
20 minutes later.......Oh that was a lot of fun but I did get sick of the sight of my own face after the first 17 pages!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> For distance measurement, that's a wonderful idea. But measuring pupil distance at reading or computer viewing distance is a little more difficult. I had my optometrist do that with their machine.


Yes, I got all the vision measurements from the optometrist -- the physical measurements include the pupil to pupil, lens height and width, and length of the ear piece. I ended up going with EyeBuyDirect because I found the website easier to use. Uploaded a photo of me and then used a "try on" feature to save photos of me with the glasses -- then I could go back and compare them. The next time I do it, I'll filter more and exclude some styles (no round ones for me, thank you) and colors (stark black) so that I don't have so many to go through.

It doesn't cost anything to upload a photo and "window" shop. I found 5 frames that I really liked, but chose the most conservative one; I'll be more adventurous the next time--maybe for some prescription sunglasses. I still wouldn't have spent on the two that I would have on one at the retail stores.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You have a very talented brain to be able to see like that. I couldn't do it. It makes me sea sick.
> I have one eye where the prescription keeps getting better and one eye where the prescription keeps getting worse. I confused the optometrist.


It's been very difficult to get glasses that correct the vision without getting the sea sick feeling---stairs were a particular problem. These have been the very first glasses that I adjusted to within a day or so. I never fully adjusted to the last pair and opted to wear drugstore bought readers for computer work.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Sounds as if everything is going well with you all. Thank goodness. Good news arrived this morning. We got an offer on our place in Fort Myers and have accepted it. So very happy. One down and one to go.We are leaving for Pa. April 23rd. Our home there will be alot of work considering all the things one saves over the years.

GS glad you enjoyed going dancing. Sleep in as you need to dear. Yes you do live on the edge. lol You are too sweet. Love ya.

Londy If you order glasses on line let me know how you like them. I need to get an eye exam this year and think new glasses will be needed. If I can save some money for good quality, I'll order on line.

Purple enjoy your Cinderella movie with DD and LM.

Rookie never gave a thought to ordering glasses on the internet before. Thanks for the info. If it turns out I need new glasses I will contact you for the tricks.

Chrissy so happy your sight is restored and you can do your handwork agin. It will be a real treat for you.

Binky sounds like a lovely day out with the children. Know they must have enjoyed it. Know the fresh air felt good to you also. Michael is a smart little guy to remember his grannies from the UK.Bless his heart.

Lifeline Have a lovely relaxing dy. Have you started any more knitting projects since you finished MM purse, which is lovely.

Linky hope you are feeling better????

Jolly what are you up to dear.

Saxy you must be busy with the family. Know with new babies on the way the needles must be humming.

Nitzi I can believe the heavy traffic patterns you have. They are probably worse than when I went up your way several years ago.Be careful out there.

Need to get dressed. DH and I have several errands to run and then I need to do laundry.Want to stop at the Michael's store. Need to pick up a needle for Tunisian crocheting. Found an easy pattern for a beginner I want to try out. Back later. Hope everyone has a splendid day. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's great news! have you ever bought specs online, like Rookie mentioned? I have been tempted, so much cheaper but maybe a little risky?


I'm thinking of getting some reading glasses. If I don't really need any other, especially indoors I thought cheap readers I could leave in bedroom, car etc. mind you Kaz got a great pair from Tesco for £20, plus a free test!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Sounds as if everything is going well with you all. Thank goodness. Good news arrived this morning. We got an offer on our place in Fort Myers and have accepted it. So very happy. One down and one to go.We are leaving for Pa. April 23rd. Our home there will be alot of work considering all the things one saves over the years.
> 
> GS glad you enjoyed going dancing. Sleep in as you need to dear. Yes you do live on the edge. lol You are too sweet. Love ya.
> 
> ...


Well done on your house sale. Is it more box packing now?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

H everyone, just got on. Had 2 grandson since early morning, then Little O came up like a hurricane! It's been so noisy. DD thought she had an appointment this afternoon, went there & had wrong day. She has now taken 3 very excitable boys to the park near us. The park has deer, sheep, goats & numerous small animals, they love going. I'm off now to clear the floor of trains & car, they make so much mess, I love them playing with everything.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am ET and -3'C (27'F). Snow all around but not here. I have a pink sky.
> 
> Didn't knit much last night. I was printing instructions for the Fish Lips Kiss heel so I can try that at work.
> 
> New survey out. Toronto is the 2nd worse congested city in Canada and 8th in North America. Not surprised.


Not surprising at all about Toronto being 2nd worse city for congestion! But a really lovely city to visit!!!!  The fish lips heel sounds so interesting.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Did he give you antibiotics? The dentists here won't pull the tooth until they get the infection under control first. I wonder if that is putting the cart in front of the horse? :?:


No, and I personally think he should have! Will see what he has to say today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well done on your house sale. Is it more box packing now?


And from me, too, Purly! Glad that one's taken care of.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats, Purly, on the sale of the house. I sure know what you mean about cleaning out a home you've been in for so long. We've been here for over 35 years and have stuffed things in the crawl space. It has a cement floor with carpeting in it so became a great catch-all place. We do need to crawl on our knees in there, but all in all, it's a great storage area..Too good.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats, Purly, on the sale of the house. I sure know what you mean about cleaning out a home you've been in for so long. We've been here for over 35 years and have stuffed things in the crawl space. It has a cement floor with carpeting in it so became a great catch-all place. We do need to crawl on our knees in there, but all in all, it's a great storage area..Too good.


Sounds like it might make a good 'de-clutter' project!! Just sayin'!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pictures!!!!


I honestly don't have any. We had no money for photos before I went into the Army, and I have no photos in uniform even. I didn't bother with photos until my first son arrived!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lovely hoodie saxy and it fits so well.


TYhanks Susan


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Very well kept. It does look good as new.


That's because it was totally rebuilt three years ago and had only done 146 miles until the other day. It's trebled that now!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have been busy this afternoon. I knitted and felted a bag for MM this last couple of months, it's been a nice mindless project while my get up and go has been on holiday. It's been sat waiting for me to line it, which is what I did today. I've even made inside pockets for mobile phone and pens as requested by the lovely MM :-D


lovely colours and neat work. I bet she loves it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like it might make a good 'de-clutter' project!! Just sayin'!!


In the summer, I say I'm going to go in there and clear it out, then realize it's too hot in there. Then, in winter, I go in and it's too cold...I should do it right after Easter before it gets too hot and it's fresh on my mind.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't get on yesterday. I was Aiden-sitting. I didn't realise I was going to be there all day. 
Met with my army ladies again today. No work done again!

Aiden and Tiffin watching a film on TV. Strange way to cross legs! I wish I could do that.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well....Ive been to the over 60's. I won $2. We had a brilliant Easter egg raffle and made over $130 for our funds. Brilliant. There were at least 20 Easter eggs to win but I never won a sausage!!!!!Sheila our leader put on a few sandwiches and we had a nice cup of tea with them. We are easyly pleased, but happy.

I think Ive told you about a woman that sits beside us. I cant look at her, Im ready to lamp her. I always have some mints and my friend has some sweets also and this woman keeps hers in her bag. Ours go on the table and her hand is in and out of my mints all the time, the greedy begger. She never offers hers and just keeps putting her hand in her own bag aswell. Well I thought I might get the better of the bugger, because I,m not greedy and cant stand greed in anybody else. So, today I put 3 mints beside my bingo book. After her eating hers she said Can I have a mint Susan, I said, Not really, Ive only got three, she said that was ok she only wanted 1 and took 1. Ive been gobsmacked ever since. I could have so easily lamped her. So...next week they stay in my pocket....Am I turning into an old woman?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I honestly don't have any. We had no money for photos before I went into the Army, and I have no photos in uniform even. I didn't bother with photos until my first son arrived!


Ah, that's a shame, for you of course, as well as us!!! My dad was a very keen photographer who developed and printed his pictures in the bathroom. It was great fun until you wanted to use the bathroom when he was in the middle of doing his stuff!!! :evil: :evil: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In the summer, I say I'm going to go in there and clear it out, then realize it's too hot in there. Then, in winter, I go in and it's too cold...I should do it right after Easter before it gets too hot and it's fresh on my mind.


Trust us, we'll remind you!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't get on yesterday. I was Aiden-sitting. I didn't realise I was going to be there all day.
> Met with my army ladies again today. No work done again!
> 
> Aiden and Tiffin watching a film on TV. Strange way to cross legs! I wish I could do that.


Ooh, that looks like a yoga pose, I used to be able to do that until I broke my ankle!! That's a really nice picture, beautiful cat and a very handsome lad!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well....Ive been to the over 60's. I won $2. We had a brilliant Easter egg raffle and made over $130 for our funds. Brilliant. There were at least 20 Easter eggs to win but I never won a sausage!!!!!Sheila our leader put on a few sandwiches and we had a nice cup of tea with them. We are easyly pleased, but happy.
> 
> I think Ive told you about a woman that sits beside us. I cant look at her, Im ready to lamp her. I always have some mints and my friend has some sweets also and this woman keeps hers in her bag. Ours go on the table and her hand is in and out of my mints all the time, the greedy begger. She never offers hers and just keeps putting her hand in her own bag aswell. Well I thought I might get the better of the bugger, because I,m not greedy and cant stand greed in anybody else. So, today I put 3 mints beside my bingo book. After her eating hers she said Can I have a mint Susan, I said, Not really, Ive only got three, she said that was ok she only wanted 1 and took 1. Ive been gobsmacked ever since. I could have so easily lamped her. So...next week they stay in my pocket....Am I turning into an old woman?


Wow, that's beyond cheeky, I don't know that I'd have lamped her but I would certainly said something, she wouldn't have got away with it!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you post a picture of your piggy when you are done.
> You might like this link. It's from Holland's Got Talent 2013
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's beyond cheeky, I don't know that I'd have lamped her but I would certainly said something, she wouldn't have got away with it!!


she wont next time the greedy bugger...Im really cross :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This is Sam, Jake and Olivia in the woods yesterday


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is Sam, Jake and Olivia in the woods yesterday


lovely family and hat......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Had a lovely day, Cinderella was a lovely film and Londy is right there was a mini Frozen film at the beginning. LM really enjoyed it, in fact we all did. We then met Mr P for lunch.

On the way home I popped into the hairdressers for a trim and them spent the rest of the day printing off some songs for our Singing Group meeting tomorrow.

Susan glad you had fun at the over 60s but that woman definitely needs putting in her place!

Londy, lovely photos of family and hat.

Going to do a bit of knitting now. Love you all xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going off to bed purple. Tomorrow I want to start 1 or 2 projects in knittting. ASlso we have to have a night stop over at DS's one night because DH is swapping cars so as we can take DS's for its MOT, but I'm not sure when........Sorry I didnt text you. I didnt think youd appreciayte a txt in the middle of Cinderella and then I forgot, I was so excited this afternoon.....hahaha NOT...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't get on yesterday. I was Aiden-sitting. I didn't realise I was going to be there all day.
> Met with my army ladies again today. No work done again!
> 
> Aiden and Tiffin watching a film on TV. Strange way to cross legs! I wish I could do that.


Great photo!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well....Ive been to the over 60's. I won $2. We had a brilliant Easter egg raffle and made over $130 for our funds. Brilliant. There were at least 20 Easter eggs to win but I never won a sausage!!!!!Sheila our leader put on a few sandwiches and we had a nice cup of tea with them. We are easyly pleased, but happy.
> 
> I think Ive told you about a woman that sits beside us. I cant look at her, Im ready to lamp her. I always have some mints and my friend has some sweets also and this woman keeps hers in her bag. Ours go on the table and her hand is in and out of my mints all the time, the greedy begger. She never offers hers and just keeps putting her hand in her own bag aswell. Well I thought I might get the better of the bugger, because I,m not greedy and cant stand greed in anybody else. So, today I put 3 mints beside my bingo book. After her eating hers she said Can I have a mint Susan, I said, Not really, Ive only got three, she said that was ok she only wanted 1 and took 1. Ive been gobsmacked ever since. I could have so easily lamped her. So...next week they stay in my pocket....Am I turning into an old woman?


I am sitting here open mouthed unable to believe the absolute cheek of some people...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't get on yesterday. I was Aiden-sitting. I didn't realise I was going to be there all day.
> Met with my army ladies again today. No work done again!
> 
> Aiden and Tiffin watching a film on TV. Strange way to cross legs! I wish I could do that.


Lovely picture...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well....Ive been to the over 60's. I won $2. We had a brilliant Easter egg raffle and made over $130 for our funds. Brilliant. There were at least 20 Easter eggs to win but I never won a sausage!!!!!Sheila our leader put on a few sandwiches and we had a nice cup of tea with them. We are easyly pleased, but happy.
> 
> I think Ive told you about a woman that sits beside us. I cant look at her, Im ready to lamp her. I always have some mints and my friend has some sweets also and this woman keeps hers in her bag. Ours go on the table and her hand is in and out of my mints all the time, the greedy begger. She never offers hers and just keeps putting her hand in her own bag aswell. Well I thought I might get the better of the bugger, because I,m not greedy and cant stand greed in anybody else. So, today I put 3 mints beside my bingo book. After her eating hers she said Can I have a mint Susan, I said, Not really, Ive only got three, she said that was ok she only wanted 1 and took 1. Ive been gobsmacked ever since. I could have so easily lamped her. So...next week they stay in my pocket....Am I turning into an old woman?


What a greedy person!!! No, you're not!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is Sam, Jake and Olivia in the woods yesterday


Is the flower knit or crochet?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that looks like a yoga pose, I used to be able to do that until I broke my ankle!! That's a really nice picture, beautiful cat and a very handsome lad!!


Ditto from me, Saxy!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a lovely day, Cinderella was a lovely film and Londy is right there was a mini Frozen film at the beginning. LM really enjoyed it, in fact we all did. We then met Mr P for lunch.
> 
> On the way home I popped into the hairdressers for a trim and them spent the rest of the day printing off some songs for our Singing Group meeting tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the film


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is Sam, Jake and Olivia in the woods yesterday


What great photos, Londy! They are all lovely and that hat for little Charlotte is adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad you enjoyed the film


Me, too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going off to bed purple. Tomorrow I want to start 1 or 2 projects in knittting. ASlso we have to have a night stop over at DS's one night because DH is swapping cars so as we can take DS's for its MOT, but I'm not sure when........Sorry I didnt text you. I didnt think youd appreciayte a txt in the middle of Cinderella and then I forgot, I was so excited this afternoon.....hahaha NOT...


No probs, sleep well xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lo ely skype with France this evening. Gs3 is chatting away quite happily in 2 languages and l still managed to make LM2 but she smiled as soon as she saw Mr P. :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lo ely skype with France this evening. Gs3 is chatting away quite happily in 2 languages and l still managed to make LM2 but she smiled as soon as she saw Mr P. :roll:


That's great about the Skype and GS3 chatting away with you in 2 languages, but what a little rascal LM2 is being to you! I bet Mr P is really enjoying it, though!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning. Have a good day everyone. It's lovely and sunny here. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots to do today. Have to do a bit of shopping this morning. Then we shall go for a swim this afternoon. And this evening we have a meeting of the WI singalong group.

I hope everyone is keeping well and having fun. Love you lots and lots. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its nice and sunny and calm so far. I dont know what I'm doing today, Maybe some laundry.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve got baby birds in our birdhouse again this year. Mam is feeding them fatballs and has just had a fight with a robin to protect them.
This must be a fertile house!
Also my hanging sweetpeas have 3 bsbies coming through!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Is the flower knit or crochet?


It's knitted and it came from a little Knitting for Beginners book hat was free with the daily Mail!! Very easy!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well....Ive been to the over 60's. I won $2. We had a brilliant Easter egg raffle and made over $130 for our funds. Brilliant. There were at least 20 Easter eggs to win but I never won a sausage!!!!!Sheila our leader put on a few sandwiches and we had a nice cup of tea with them. We are easyly pleased, but happy.
> 
> I think Ive told you about a woman that sits beside us. I cant look at her, Im ready to lamp her. I always have some mints and my friend has some sweets also and this woman keeps hers in her bag. Ours go on the table and her hand is in and out of my mints all the time, the greedy begger. She never offers hers and just keeps putting her hand in her own bag aswell. Well I thought I might get the better of the bugger, because I,m not greedy and cant stand greed in anybody else. So, today I put 3 mints beside my bingo book. After her eating hers she said Can I have a mint Susan, I said, Not really, Ive only got three, she said that was ok she only wanted 1 and took 1. Ive been gobsmacked ever since. I could have so easily lamped her. So...next week they stay in my pocket....Am I turning into an old woman?


you ARE an old woman, but you are a very nice old woman and she isn't. Stay as nice as you are, share your sweets and be glad you are NOT that miserable greedy old woman.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you ARE an old woman, but you are a very nice old woman and she isn't. Stay as nice as you are, share your sweets and be glad you are NOT that miserable greedy old woman.


Here, here!! I always think that mean and nasty people must be very unhappy!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is Sam, Jake and Olivia in the woods yesterday


gosh, Olivia is growing up! Gorgeous children. And Mum!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lo ely skype with France this evening. Gs3 is chatting away quite happily in 2 languages and l still managed to make LM2 but she smiled as soon as she saw Mr P. :roll:


little girls love their Grandads.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve got baby birds in our birdhouse again this year. Mam is feeding them fatballs and has just had a fight with a robin to protect them.
> This must be a fertile house!
> Also my hanging sweetpeas have 3 bsbies coming through!!!!!


spring!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

M & S decided last night that they both needed to go to work today, so the boys got dropped off again overnight. They could just as well move in! They are still here now having been over to Shoreham Airport with Grandad. We have just had coffee and hot cross buns and debating what to do next. I might take them shopping at the Range for some more art stuff.
I had to stay home this am for the telephone engineer. I have had no home phone for 5 days. Now it is ringing all the time - all sales calls - and I wish it would break again!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> gosh, Olivia is growing up! Gorgeous children. And Mum!


Thank you and I can't help but agree with you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> M & S decided last night that they both needed to go to work today, so the boys got dropped off again overnight. They could just as well move in! They are still here now having been over to Shoreham Airport with Grandad. We have just had coffee and hot cross buns and debating what to do next. I might take them shopping at the Range for some more art stuff.
> I had to stay home this am for the telephone engineer. I have had no home phone for 5 days. Now it is ringing all the time - all sales calls - and I wish it would break again!


I bet! My mobile seems to have decided not to send or receive texts!! If anybody out there would like to text me and hopefully prove me wrong, I would appreciate it!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. My angel will be here later tody and I relly have alot of house things I want to do before heading north. I need to get more hangers for pants and skirts and get some laundry finished. My angel will be coming a bit more this month as she will be helping get the house ready for the months we will be gone.Hubby did our taxes yesterday, ouch , we need to pay this year.

Saxy hope they get your phone fixed soon for you. Here in th states there is a number you can call to block sales calls. If they do get through and you ask them not to call again and they do call, you can report them and they get a fine.All the trouble with my phone turned out to be the multi electrical plug I had it plugged into. Never thought of that one. Have a lovely day with the DGSs.

GS have a fun day whatever you decide to do dear. As far as the cheeky lady is concerned I think I would have swatted her hand when she made a grab for your candy and said loudly that you weren't sharing with her as she never shares with others, but is greedy and just thinks she can take whatever she wants.I would embaress her. Can't stand folks like that.

Purple have a fun day also. You sure do run a busy schedule.

Londy lovely pictures of your DD and DGKs. Love the hat with the flower.

Rookie I will remind you to declutter your crawl space, that way misery loves company. lol

Chrissy have a lovely day dear.

Lifeline good morning to you sunshine. How is your vacation going???

Hi Binky, Linky, Jynx and Jolly. Thinking of all you ladies.

Need to give Ms. Daisy her pills and ear gtts. Chat later. Hug to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I decided to have a search through my patterns and yarns. Ive chosen 2 new projects to ave on and IVE TIDIED UP MY YARN STASH. Ive hung the washing in and out and ive made the lunch (dinner for UK). Now I'm going to start some knitting whend Dickensons real deal comes on TV.DH has been chopping a tree down to size. I wash watching him from the kitchen window and it fell on Johns shed roof! Everything is all ok though.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been very difficult to get glasses that correct the vision without getting the sea sick feeling---stairs were a particular problem. These have been the very first glasses that I adjusted to within a day or so. I never fully adjusted to the last pair and opted to wear drugstore bought readers for computer work.


my vision is like that I have perfect vision in my left eye but my right is far sighted and I always felt like I was going to fall trying to go up and down stairs judgeing the distance was a problem I had no depth perception on top of the other issue.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Sounds as if everything is going well with you all. Thank goodness. Good news arrived this morning. We got an offer on our place in Fort Myers and have accepted it. So very happy. One down and one to go.We are leaving for Pa. April 23rd. Our home there will be alot of work considering all the things one saves over the years.
> 
> Binky sounds like a lovely day out with the children. Know they must have enjoyed it. Know the fresh air felt good to you also. Michael is a smart little guy to remember his grannies from the UK.Bless his heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Issnt she a wonder? I got all goosepimply listening to her. She will go far. and deserves to with a talent like that.


OMG That was awesome! couldn't understand her but didn't need to with a voice like that!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. My angel will be here later tody and I relly have alot of house things I want to do before heading north. I need to get more hangers for pants and skirts and get some laundry finished. My angel will be coming a bit more this month as she will be helping get the house ready for the months we will be gone.Hubby did our taxes yesterday, ouch , we need to pay this year.
> 
> Saxy hope they get your phone fixed soon for you. Here in th states there is a number you can call to block sales calls. If they do get through and you ask them not to call again and they do call, you can report them and they get a fine.All the trouble with my phone turned out to be the multi electrical plug I had it plugged into. Never thought of that one. Have a lovely day with the DGSs.
> 
> ...


we do have a number to block unwanted calls, but, unfortunately most cold callers are from abroad, so have no control system.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive started some knitting and I've got 2 projects to work on. I thought I'd check in here. 

Tomorrow DH is going to put new gateposts up and mend DS's fence. its been hanging over for a few weeks and DS is so busy with his project at work he hasnt been able to spend the time on it. So I'll go up with DH and take my knitting. The boys are supposed to be helping but that remains to be seen


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive started some knitting and I've got 2 projects to work on. I thought I'd check in here. 

Tomorrow DH is going to put new gateposts up and mend DS's fence. its been hanging over for a few weeks and DS is so busy with his project at work he hasnt been able to spend the time on it. So I'll go up with DH and take my knitting. The boys are supposed to be helping but that remains to be seen


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive started some knitting and I've got 2 projects to work on. I thought I'd check in here.
> 
> Tomorrow DH is going to put new gateposts up and mend DS's fence. its been hanging over for a few weeks and DS is so busy with his project at work he hasnt been able to spend the time on it. So I'll go up with DH and take my knitting. The boys are supposed to be helping but that remains to be seen


Hi Susan, what knitting have you started? I am chugging away at my stash-buster chevron sweater, but we've had a few false starts so far! Have done a bit of house work, a bit of sewing and some knitting, just waiting for the TV programmes to start! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, what knitting have you started? I am chugging away at my stash-buster chevron sweater, but we've had a few false starts so far! Have done a bit of house work, a bit of sewing and some knitting, just waiting for the TV programmes to start! xxxxxx


Im doing yet aniother hoodie for a baby boy and a girls lacy cardigan. Ive enjoyed today, pottering about.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning ladies. Sounds as if everything is going well with you all. Thank goodness. Good news arrived this morning. We got an offer on our place in Fort Myers and have accepted it. So very happy. One down and one to go.We are leaving for Pa. April 23rd. Our home there will be alot of work considering all the things one saves over the years.
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thanks for the info re. type of hook. The istructor thought one withh the cable. I will buy just the hook one. Will give you a call if I run into troubles. Can count on it. Thanks alot.


Your welcome Purly I just thought that the more stitches that was on the cable that it made the hook twist around and I was fighting the hook to much I was so glad to finish that project!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning ladies. It looks like a wet dull day here today.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im doing yet aniother hoodie for a baby boy and a girls lacy cardigan. Ive enjoyed today, pottering about.


Yeh, does you good to just potter sometimes, although I seem to do that most days! Always very keen to do what _I_ want to do though!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its a beautiful sunny day. Today DH will mend the fence at DS's with the help of the boys and Im dreading it. DH isnt good at giving instructions and thinks hes the only one that can do something. I shall take my knitting and listen to the moans...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Had fun with the WI singing group last night. 20 ladies turned up and we actually did some reasonable singing. They are a lovely group and very keen so we are meeting again next week as we have been asked to sing some wartime songs at a local event in June.

Also had a good swim yesterday and went shopping. Today I want to get my outfit finished and then do some knitting.

Hope you are all ok. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from London! Average sort of day here, bit of cloud, bit of sun, not too cold and that awful wind has dropped!! Will be out shopping for synthetic suede thonging for these 'Wild' outfits for the kids trip to Bestival and for some beads that look a bit like rocks or twigs! About to add a second colour to my chevron sweater and I think it's going quite nicely, considering I'm making it up as I go along! When I have added the next 10 rows, I will take a picture! Have a good one ladies, look after yourselves, love you lots! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its a beautiful sunny day. Today DH will mend the fence at DS's with the help of the boys and Im dreading it. DH isnt good at giving instructions and thinks hes the only one that can do something. I shall take my knitting and listen to the moans...


I'd take some earplugs or just sit there going "la la la la la"!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive started some knitting and I've got 2 projects to work on. I thought I'd check in here.
> 
> Tomorrow DH is going to put new gateposts up and mend DS's fence. its been hanging over for a few weeks and DS is so busy with his project at work he hasnt been able to spend the time on it. So I'll go up with DH and take my knitting. The boys are supposed to be helping but that remains to be seen


Do they not like to 'help' Grandad? My boys love to.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning ladies. It looks like a wet dull day here today.
> Have a good day everyone.


It's dull here too but6 I'm hoping the rain will hold off for the wedding this afternoon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's dull here too but6 I'm hoping the rain will hold off for the wedding this afternoon.


Oh, me too Saxy, hope it's the most lovely wedding and everybody has fun and they live happily ever after!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, me too Saxy, hope it's the most lovely wedding and everybody has fun and they live happily ever after!!


we can only wish it. I'm not sure exactly what is happening. Alan is in his suit already and I'm in my velvet dress and bolero. He is driving the bride in my lovely Series One, which is bedecked with ribbons and a huge bow. He will need to take my car to collect it as it is under cover ATM and I presume I go with him and take the car. The wedding is not until o'clock.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:07 am ET and 0'C (32'F). Rain, freezing rain, sun, then thunderstorms this evening as the temperature goes to double digit. Wait 5 minutes and it'll change again.\
I haven't touched my needles. I'll been stringing beads
The lady that I had the yelling meeting with has gone on vacation, but her friend has taken up her cause and is determined to make my work life miserable. I must have really shat in somebodies cornflakes. I don't remember.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> we can only wish it. I'm not sure exactly what is happening. Alan is in his suit already and I'm in my velvet dress and bolero. He is driving the bride in my lovely Series One, which is bedecked with ribbons and a huge bow. He will need to take my car to collect it as it is under cover ATM and I presume I go with him and take the car. The wedding is not until o'clock.


I hope the weather stays clear.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from London! Average sort of day here, bit of cloud, bit of sun, not too cold and that awful wind has dropped!! Will be out shopping for synthetic suede thonging for these 'Wild' outfits for the kids trip to Bestival and for some beads that look a bit like rocks or twigs! About to add a second colour to my chevron sweater and I think it's going quite nicely, considering I'm making it up as I go along! When I have added the next 10 rows, I will take a picture! Have a good one ladies, look after yourselves, love you lots! xxxxxxxxxxx


I look forward to a picture of your creation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Had fun with the WI singing group last night. 20 ladies turned up and we actually did some reasonable singing. They are a lovely group and very keen so we are meeting again next week as we have been asked to sing some wartime songs at a local event in June.
> 
> Also had a good swim yesterday and went shopping. Today I want to get my outfit finished and then do some knitting.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xxx


Have fun sewing and singing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its a beautiful sunny day. Today DH will mend the fence at DS's with the help of the boys and Im dreading it. DH isnt good at giving instructions and thinks hes the only one that can do something. I shall take my knitting and listen to the moans...


Enjoy your knitting. Ignore the moans.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning ladies. It looks like a wet dull day here today.
> Have a good day everyone.


You have a good day too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The number lock was off. The wedding is at 3 o'clock.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I decided to have a search through my patterns and yarns. Ive chosen 2 new projects to ave on and IVE TIDIED UP MY YARN STASH. Ive hung the washing in and out and ive made the lunch (dinner for UK). Now I'm going to start some knitting whend Dickensons real deal comes on TV.DH has been chopping a tree down to size. I wash watching him from the kitchen window and it fell on Johns shed roof! Everything is all ok though.


There are two dead trees on the neighbours yard that I hope don't fall on our shed. I'm glad that John's shed and your DH were ok.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> M & S decided last night that they both needed to go to work today, so the boys got dropped off again overnight. They could just as well move in! They are still here now having been over to Shoreham Airport with Grandad. We have just had coffee and hot cross buns and debating what to do next. I might take them shopping at the Range for some more art stuff.
> I had to stay home this am for the telephone engineer. I have had no home phone for 5 days. Now it is ringing all the time - all sales calls - and I wish it would break again!


Sometimes the silence is nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to sign off now. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcst FL. It might rain today. Temp is warm though. Going to go get skirt and pant hangers today, for sure. Would allow myself to get distracted again, at least I hope not.Then to the lab this afternoon. Nothing else much going on except getting stuff together to go back to Pa. Taking very little with us. Some clothes and Daisy's stuff. Just want the house pristine when we leave, and my angel will help me with that.

GS enjoy your knitting and wear ear plugs so you can not hear the moaning.Your projects sound lovely. You make beautiful baby things.

Purple hope you get your dress finished today. Can't wait to see it. Wow your singing group has a gig already. Wonderful.

Londy can't wait to see your sweater taking shape. What a lovely stash buster.

Saxy have a wonderful time at the wedding. Will you take pics of the happy couple in the land rover????

Nitzi complain to your supervisor if this friend of yelling lady is making your work environment uncomfortable. You should not have to contend with rudeness. I'll come with Susan and we will lamp her for you.

Lifeline have a wonderful day dear.

Well I am off to get my day started. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi all, just doing a flyby, to let you know that I am still I. The land of the living (just &#128533. I ended up admitted to hospital in the early hours of last Sunday morning, and then mistakenly discharged the very next day.

I am still fighting this mongerel of a (?)virus, but I seem to have hit the proverbial wall; and I am heat illy sick of it all. I am spending Most of my time either sleeping, or fighting to stay awake - it doesn't work, so I then give in and go back to bed.

I have begun to read a a all the previous postings, but I don't get far with them, on any. I will just have to get used to all of this dizziness.

That is all from me, for today? Staywell and safe ...... Good night xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi all, just doing a flyby, to let you know that I am still I. The land of the living (just 😕). I ended up admitted to hospital in the early hours of last Sunday morning, and then mistakenly discharged the very next day.
> 
> I am still fighting this mongerel of a (?)virus, but I seem to have hit the proverbial wall; and I am heat illy sick of it all. I am spending Most of my time either sleeping, or fighting to stay awake - it doesn't work, so I then give in and go back to bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

F
Things might just be working out,outside with the fence. DIL and me went out for 2hrs shopping and coffees.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcst FL. It might rain today. Temp is warm though. Going to go get skirt and pant hangers today, for sure. Would allow myself to get distracted again, at least I hope not.Then to the lab this afternoon. Nothing else much going on except getting stuff together to go back to Pa. Taking very little with us. Some clothes and Daisy's stuff. Just want the house pristine when we leave, and my angel will help me with that.
> 
> GS enjoy your knitting and wear ear plugs so you can not hear the moaning.Your projects sound lovely. You make beautiful baby things.
> 
> ...


I'll gladly lamp her nitz....I didn't know you were having problems, don't put up with it...get it put down in writing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi all, just doing a flyby, to let you know that I am still I. The land of the living (just 😕). I ended up admitted to hospital in the early hours of last Sunday morning, and then mistakenly discharged the very next day.
> 
> I am still fighting this mongerel of a (?)virus, but I seem to have hit the proverbial wall; and I am heat illy sick of it all. I am spending Most of my time either sleeping, or fighting to stay awake - it doesn't work, so I then give in and go back to bed.
> 
> ...


Sad you are not well love, will find a nice card when I get home.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sad you are not well love, will find a nice card when I get home.


Thanks for that Susan xxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi all, just doing a flyby, to let you know that I am still I. The land of the living (just 😕). I ended up admitted to hospital in the early hours of last Sunday morning, and then mistakenly discharged the very next day.
> 
> I am still fighting this mongerel of a (?)virus, but I seem to have hit the proverbial wall; and I am heat illy sick of it all. I am spending Most of my time either sleeping, or fighting to stay awake - it doesn't work, so I then give in and go back to bed.
> 
> ...


I know i can't seem to shake this virus(?) off either the coughing is driving me crazy, I really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well it is official


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is official


You'll have a fantastic time!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'd take some earplugs or just sit there going "la la la la la"!!!


Great idea!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is official


Wow. Wish I was with you all. I had Donald ducks pass and grandad had Mickeys...I hope your virus goes soon too


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have a fantastic time!!


Ditto from me! Great fun for all of you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is 65 degrees and raining here i have barely picked up my needles this week and I need to hustle Jess's sister's baby shower is next weekend and I am not done with her gift yet.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have a fantastic time!!


We went last year and really enjoyed our time!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wow. Wish I was with you all. I had Donald ducks pass and grandad had Mickeys...I hope your virus goes soon too


I wish you were too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:07 am ET and 0'C (32'F). Rain, freezing rain, sun, then thunderstorms this evening as the temperature goes to double digit. Wait 5 minutes and it'll change again.\
> I haven't touched my needles. I'll been stringing beads
> The lady that I had the yelling meeting with has gone on vacation, but her friend has taken up her cause and is determined to make my work life miserable. I must have really shat in somebodies cornflakes. I don't remember.


Rise above it love, they'll soon get bored if you look like you don't give a flying fig!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi all, just doing a flyby, to let you know that I am still I. The land of the living (just 😕). I ended up admitted to hospital in the early hours of last Sunday morning, and then mistakenly discharged the very next day.
> 
> I am still fighting this mongerel of a (?)virus, but I seem to have hit the proverbial wall; and I am heat illy sick of it all. I am spending Most of my time either sleeping, or fighting to stay awake - it doesn't work, so I then give in and go back to bed.
> 
> ...


Oh, Judi, so sorry to hear you've been so unwell, please get better soon! Healing hugs and xxxxxx coming your way!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is official


Oh WOW!!! I wanna come!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rise above it love, they'll soon get bored if you look like you don't give a flying fig!!!


I agree! Definitely not worth any extra emotions!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, Judi, so sorry to hear you've been so unwell, please get better soon! Healing hugs and xxxxxx coming your way!!


And from me, too, Judi! Also sending hugs and xxxxx to you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Pam, how you doing my lovely? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, how you doing my lovely? xxx


I'm doing well. My tooth (or rather where my tooth was) was not infected and the dentist says it looks good. He says I have hyper growth going on in the area that is filling in and that it must have gotten nicked at some point and it's just fluid, not infection, so that was good news! Spent most of yesterday running errands and this morning now am finishing up with some laundry and vacuuming. Oh, fun!!! Our weather is pretty decent. Mostly sun with some thunder and lightning and rain thrown in in the later part of the day for some excitement. DS returned home on Sunday evening and has been keeping busy doing some landscaping work so that's good. He's expecting to leave again next week to go to Oregon to work for somebody in the mountains down there. It's good to see him but also good when he leaves.  Yesterday was the anniversary of the day we brought him home from the adoption anniversary 27 years ago!  He came up to me after he got home from work and gave me a big hug and said thank you! 

Hope all is going well for you and Pat. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi all, just doing a flyby, to let you know that I am still I. The land of the living (just 😕). I ended up admitted to hospital in the early hours of last Sunday morning, and then mistakenly discharged the very next day.
> 
> I am still fighting this mongerel of a (?)virus, but I seem to have hit the proverbial wall; and I am heat illy sick of it all. I am spending Most of my time either sleeping, or fighting to stay awake - it doesn't work, so I then give in and go back to bed.
> 
> ...


Aww, you take care of yourself. Keep us informed with how you are getting on.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is official


Wow, that is good news. And I'm sure Ava and Michael will have the time of their lives. Makes me feel all choked up thinking about them...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing well. My tooth (or rather where my tooth was) was not infected and the dentist says it looks good. He says I have hyper growth going on in the area that is filling in and that it must have gotten nicked at some point and it's just fluid, not infection, so that was good news! Spent most of yesterday running errands and this morning now am finishing up with some laundry and vacuuming. Oh, fun!!! Our weather is pretty decent. Mostly sun with some thunder and lightning and rain thrown in in the later part of the day for some excitement. DS returned home on Sunday evening and has been keeping busy doing some landscaping work so that's good. He's expecting to leave again next week to go to Oregon to work for somebody in the mountains down there. It's good to see him but also good when he leaves.  Yesterday was the anniversary of the day we brought him home from the adoption anniversary 27 years ago!  He came up to me after he got home from work and gave me a big hug and said thank you!
> 
> Hope all is going well for you and Pat. Love you lots! xxxooo


Good news on your son. How lovely, the hug to thank you. How old was he when you adopted him?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing well. My tooth (or rather where my tooth was) was not infected and the dentist says it looks good. He says I have hyper growth going on in the area that is filling in and that it must have gotten nicked at some point and it's just fluid, not infection, so that was good news! Spent most of yesterday running errands and this morning now am finishing up with some laundry and vacuuming. Oh, fun!!! Our weather is pretty decent. Mostly sun with some thunder and lightning and rain thrown in in the later part of the day for some excitement. DS returned home on Sunday evening and has been keeping busy doing some landscaping work so that's good. He's expecting to leave again next week to go to Oregon to work for somebody in the mountains down there. It's good to see him but also good when he leaves.  Yesterday was the anniversary of the day we brought him home from the adoption anniversary 27 years ago!  He came up to me after he got home from work and gave me a big hug and said thank you!
> 
> Hope all is going well for you and Pat. Love you lots! xxxooo


Aw, bless him but I know what you mean about a visit being a fine thing but not for too long! He was lucky to have you and Ric and I am so glad he has found some direction in his life! We are sitting here waiting for Barry to Skype so we can have a chat with Charlotte! Have a lovely Easter!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good news on your son. How lovely, the hug to thank you. How old was he when you adopted him?


It was lovely! He was almost 5 weeks old the day we brought him home and the best baby ever! His birthmother had some Cherokee Indian blood in her family history and the adoption agency had to make sure he didn't need to go to the Cherokee Nation (which he didn't as he doesn't have enough of their blood in his family history). That took 2 weeks from his birth and that's when we were notified he was available to us. Great day!!! Then the birthfather went out of town on business for a few days and before he was available again, the adoption caseworkers both went on a week's vacation, then the birthfather was sick, so it was 2 weeks from when we found out about him before he finally signed the papers. And then we had to wait 3 days for all to be legal. It gave us the time we needed to get ready for him to come to us. We brought him home on April Fool's Day, which also happened to be Good Friday that year -- and he's a Leap Year guy! All of that gives us a good chuckle now! We love him to pieces but that best baby has turned into a bit of a challenging adult, but I can honestly say that he is slowly but surely maturing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, bless him but I know what you mean about a visit being a fine thing but not for too long! He was lucky to have you and Ric and I am so glad he has found some direction in his life! We are sitting here waiting for Barry to Skype so we can have a chat with Charlotte! Have a lovely Easter!! xxxxx


And what a blessing he and his family are to you and Pat now! How is the IVF process going? You, too, have a lovely Easter! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Aww, you take care of yourself. Keep us informed with how you are getting on.


And from me, too, Judi! Sending you gentle and healing hugs!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had a busy day with errand running, taking Daisy to groomers to have her hiney taken care of till she goes back next Friday for her full grooming. Also got to the lab tody and had to wait about n hour then went to big lots. I did get hangers today. Yea. Angel delivered some white fresh fish to us which I will fix for dinner tonight. Getting things tightened up for our travel north. Funny, groomer asked us about our place in Fort Myers today. Told her it is gone as of past Monday.

Got my tunisian needles today at Walmart. So will begin trying to teach myself this style of crochet. Might be calling on you Binky.


Binky how wonderful for your fsmily to go to Disney again this year and you will be able to take Michael and Ava. They will be thrilled.Hope you feel better soon dear.

Xiang so very sorry to hear you had to be hospitlized and then accidently discharged the next day. Did the doctor do this????? I am so sympathetic with you having dizziness. It is awful. Sending gentle hugs and thinking of you often.

GS glad you and DIL got to go out for coffee and girl time. Just assume peace reined while you were gone.

Pam so happy you don't have an infection. It was so lovely of your son to thank you for loving him and giving him a wonderful home. 

Londy hope you had a terrific skype and got to talk with Charlotte. I imagine she is excited about her Grandma coming to see her. Will your hubby be going with you????

Well I must toddle off to sling some food around the kitchen as Purple puts it. Chat again later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing well. My tooth (or rather where my tooth was) was not infected and the dentist says it looks good. He says I have hyper growth going on in the area that is filling in and that it must have gotten nicked at some point and it's just fluid, not infection, so that was good news! Spent most of yesterday running errands and this morning now am finishing up with some laundry and vacuuming. Oh, fun!!! Our weather is pretty decent. Mostly sun with some thunder and lightning and rain thrown in in the later part of the day for some excitement. DS returned home on Sunday evening and has been keeping busy doing some landscaping work so that's good. He's expecting to leave again next week to go to Oregon to work for somebody in the mountains down there. It's good to see him but also good when he leaves.  Yesterday was the anniversary of the day we brought him home from the adoption anniversary 27 years ago!  He came up to me after he got home from work and gave me a big hug and said thank you!
> 
> Hope all is going well for you and Pat. Love you lots! xxxooo


That's so sweet!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so sweet!


Thanks, Jeanette!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wow, that is good news. And I'm sure Ava and Michael will have the time of their lives. Makes me feel all choked up thinking about them...


Aw that is so sweet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was lovely! He was almost 5 weeks old the day we brought him home and the best baby ever! His birthmother had some Cherokee Indian blood in her family history and the adoption agency had to make sure he didn't need to go to the Cherokee Nation (which he didn't as he doesn't have enough of their blood in his family history). That took 2 weeks from his birth and that's when we were notified he was available to us. Great day!!! Then the birthfather went out of town on business for a few days and before he was available again, the adoption caseworkers both went on a week's vacation, then the birthfather was sick, so it was 2 weeks from when we found out about him before he finally signed the papers. And then we had to wait 3 days for all to be legal. It gave us the time we needed to get ready for him to come to us. We brought him home on April Fool's Day, which also happened to be Good Friday that year -- and he's a Leap Year guy! All of that gives us a good chuckle now! We love him to pieces but that best baby has turned into a bit of a challenging adult, but I can honestly say that he is slowly but surely maturing.


What a blessing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What a blessing!


Indeed!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rookie wrote:- *
So sorry to hear that you're still feeling so poorly....hope you get some help soon to knock out the virus and get back to good health.

Thanks Rookie, I am on some very strong antibiotics, and a couple of inhalers, to help the immune system kick in. My symptoms are indicating that the virus has taken another turn, so hopefully, this is an indication that I am finally on the mend :roll: I would prefer it not to take another 4 or 5 weeks 😠


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *Rookie wrote:- *
> So sorry to hear that you're still feeling so poorly....hope you get some help soon to knock out the virus and get back to good health.
> 
> Thanks Rookie, I am on some very strong antibiotics, and a couple of inhalers, to help the immune system kick in. My symptoms are indicating that the virus has taken another turn, so hopefully, this is an indication that I am finally on the mend :roll: I would prefer it not to take another 4 or 5 weeks 😠


I hope you get well quickly, Judi! Sending you healing and gentle hugs!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you get well quickly, Judi! Sending you healing and gentle hugs!  xxxooo


Thanks Pam. The healing hugs from everyone must be working, as I am beginning to feel better - slowly; so now I just need to practice some patience, and not push myself too much, 2 while I am getting better 😮


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was lovely! He was almost 5 weeks old the day we brought him home and the best baby ever! His birthmother had some Cherokee Indian blood in her family history and the adoption agency had to make sure he didn't need to go to the Cherokee Nation (which he didn't as he doesn't have enough of their blood in his family history). That took 2 weeks from his birth and that's when we were notified he was available to us. Great day!!! Then the birthfather went out of town on business for a few days and before he was available again, the adoption caseworkers both went on a week's vacation, then the birthfather was sick, so it was 2 weeks from when we found out about him before he finally signed the papers. And then we had to wait 3 days for all to be legal. It gave us the time we needed to get ready for him to come to us. We brought him home on April Fool's Day, which also happened to be Good Friday that year -- and he's a Leap Year guy! All of that gives us a good chuckle now! We love him to pieces but that best baby has turned into a bit of a challenging adult, but I can honestly say that he is slowly but surely maturing.


That sounds amazingly quick to me. It's interesting how they become challenging, I think it's their way of saying "you think you got through all the tough stuff......"


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan thanks for the Easter card. DH and I watched it together. Are you spending time with the family this weekend? DH would like to go out today, not sure where, but I'm sure we'll have a nice time.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *Rookie wrote:- *
> So sorry to hear that you're still feeling so poorly....hope you get some help soon to knock out the virus and get back to good health.
> 
> Thanks Rookie, I am on some very strong antibiotics, and a couple of inhalers, to help the immune system kick in. My symptoms are indicating that the virus has taken another turn, so hopefully, this is an indication that I am finally on the mend :roll: I would prefer it not to take another 4 or 5 weeks 😠


That is MUCH too long...hope you're on the mend.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was lovely! He was almost 5 weeks old the day we brought him home and the best baby ever! His birthmother had some Cherokee Indian blood in her family history and the adoption agency had to make sure he didn't need to go to the Cherokee Nation (which he didn't as he doesn't have enough of their blood in his family history). That took 2 weeks from his birth and that's when we were notified he was available to us. Great day!!! Then the birthfather went out of town on business for a few days and before he was available again, the adoption caseworkers both went on a week's vacation, then the birthfather was sick, so it was 2 weeks from when we found out about him before he finally signed the papers. And then we had to wait 3 days for all to be legal. It gave us the time we needed to get ready for him to come to us. We brought him home on April Fool's Day, which also happened to be Good Friday that year -- and he's a Leap Year guy! All of that gives us a good chuckle now! We love him to pieces but that best baby has turned into a bit of a challenging adult, but I can honestly say that he is slowly but surely maturing.


He'll get there but only because he knows you will love him no matter what, like all mums!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And what a blessing he and his family are to you and Pat now! How is the IVF process going? You, too, have a lovely Easter! xxxooo


Yes indeed, we are truly blessed on both sides of the world! Sadly, they have been told that more IVF is not recommended because DIL just can't produce eggs. They are seeing a counselor about egg donation. I so hope it works out for them, Charlotte would be a wonderful big sister!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly! Skyping with the family was great, they were about to set out for a camping trip over the Easter weekend! Charlotte was a bit chattier and says "Hello Grandma" now, which feels wonderful! DH won't be coming with me as his leg wouldn't cope with the journey and he really can't walk very far. I will be flying as far as Auckland with my dear friend Jill, who has a lot of family there and then flying on my own down to Wellington. I will also be flying home on my own but it doesn't bother me at all!! Don't wear yourself out getting ready for PA, save your energy for the drive up there!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam. The healing hugs from everyone must be working, as I am beginning to feel better - slowly; so now I just need to practice some patience, and not push myself too much, 2 while I am getting better 😮


Absolutely correct Judi, do what you would have told any of your past patients!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Sorry I've not been on much as I've been rather busy printing off music, dress making and getting things ready to go away after Easter. But it does help to keep my mind of my forthcoming op..

Judi, so sorry you have been so poorly, sending you loads of healing hugs.

Saxy, hope the wedding went well.

Londy, sorry the IVF is mot working for your DIL, hope they can get somewhere by going a different route.

Pam, I am still waiting for my son to grow up and he is 44 next week. Mind you he is getting better.

Pearlie, glad your FM house is sold, try not to overdo it as you get ready to go NOrth.

Susan, I hope your boys all got on ok yesterday.

Lisa hope you are feeling better too. Lovely news about Orlando.

Rebecca, enjoy your day out, hope you are going somewhere dry.

Nitzi, sorry you have encountered some nasty people at work, I will come and join in on the lamping.

Angela, hope you are doing ok

Chris, hope your back is feeling better and your eyes are doing good.

Polly, hope spring is winging it's way to you.

Rookie, hope you are going to have a good week end.

Te family have invited themselves over for Sunday lunch so I have to plan an Easter egg trail round the garden.

Off to buy up the supermarket now, catch you later. Love you all loads. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning to all of my lovely friends out there and a very Happy Easter to you!!
Have to go and do some sewing work on a project that DSIL is designing in a minute, we had a bit of a go at it last night but he was tired and I had a headache and we just couldn't figure out how to do it. A good night's sleep has made everything clear to me now........hopefully!!
Than, I am having lunch out with the lovely Chris, see you later hun!
Have a lovely day girls, love you all lots! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to all of my lovely friends out there and a very Happy Easter to you!!
> Have to go and do some sewing work on a project that DSIL is designing in a minute, we had a bit of a go at it last night but he was tired and I had a headache and we just couldn't figure out how to do it. A good night's sleep has made everything clear to me now........hopefully!!
> Than, I am having lunch out with the lovely Chris, see you later hun!
> Have a lovely day girls, love you all lots! xxxxxxx


Enjoy your sewing this morning and have a lovely lunch with Chris, could there be rose involved? If not I'll just have to have one for you. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Easter every one. Instead of an egg, I gave myself a lie in. longer than normal. I went shopping with DIL yesterday and I'm so tired today. DH is supposed to be going up there today to tidy the garden, but its raining. I doubt he'll go now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy Easter every one. Instead of an egg, I gave myself a lie in. longer than normal. I went shopping with DIL yesterday and I'm so tired today. DH is supposed to be going up there today to tidy the garden, but its raining. I doubt he'll go now.


Morning Susan, have a lazy day. I'm planning that after I've been shopping. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your sewing this morning and have a lovely lunch with Chris, could there be rose involved? If not I'll just have to have one for you. xxxx


Well, much as I would love a glass of rose, Chris is driving so I won't tease her! Also, still trying to cut down on the cals and I am off to Brighton tomorrow, which will almost certainly involve rose!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just popping in to say hi! Not been on for a couple of days. Just off to see Londy. I'll make sure she has some Rose! So looking forward to seeing her! Love to you all & Happy Good Friday to you all. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris and Londy --- enjoy your outing together and enjoy the glass of wine.

Purple---I think I bought out the store yesterday and today I have to make it all into something edible. 

We'll have about 20 here for early dinner. I'll try to cook everything up and then serve it buffet style from crockpots and chafing dishes. The meal will consist of the traditional ham, but I've changed it up a bit with au gratin cauliflower, prosciutto wrapped asparagus, and squashed potatoes as the sides. I'm also making cherry Danish and homemade yeast rolls. I'm sad that DD#1 may not make it here; she's managed to wear herself out on her trip to CA during her spring break. But, I'm glad that she's having a great holiday and I'll see her soon; maybe I'll take the 3 hour trip South to where she is.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. We have a low pressure system coming through which used to cause debilitating migraines for me so I'm making sure I keep current on taking my FeverFew (herb supplement). This has been my lifesaver for the past 15 years and is still working. I can tell when I've not been good about taking it when a day like this comes. I'm feeling it a little bit today as I wasn't good last week of taking one every day. I'm back on it now and already the fog is lifting on my brain.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chris and Londy --- enjoy your outing together and enjoy the glass of wine.
> 
> Purple---I think I bought out the store yesterday and today I have to make it all into something edible.
> 
> ...


Hope you continue to feel better


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chris and Londy --- enjoy your outing together and enjoy the glass of wine.
> 
> Purple---I think I bought out the store yesterday and today I have to make it all into something edible.
> 
> ...


Hi Rookie, sounds as if you will have a house full. Do try and pace yourself. We have to think of 20 clues for two very bright kids for an Easter egg hunt!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, sounds as if you will have a house full. Do try and pace yourself. We have to think of 20 clues for two very bright kids for an Easter egg hunt!!


I think our grandkids will be old enough for this next year...this year since we'll have two very little ones, we're just assigning colors to each of the 6 kids who will be here...when the older ones find all of theirs, then they'll help the younger ones. Sounds like fun!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and warm Fl. Supposed to be 85 degrees F today they say. Going to stop at the market on the way to dialysis and get some fresh corn on the cob, to go with our BBq ribs for dinner tonight. Will be busy doing laundry and trying to pack up clothes for Pa. It snowed there the other day.Yucky!!!!!!!!!!Can you believe I still have a plastic tub of clothes to unpack from trip coming down.I need to get on the ball better I think.

GS enjoy your day doing whatever you want. Thank you for the lovely Easter card Kenny and I loved it.

Xiang hope you are turning the corner with this ugly virus. Just rest and regain your strength dear.

Pam loved your story about son's adoption. I personally think all men are slower at growing up. Women take charge at younger ages and usually know what they are about much sooner than the men.

Rookie you may have 2 extra surprise guests for Easter dinner. Your food prepartions sound so yummy. Try not to wear yourself out with all the work involved.

Purple have a lovely time with the egg hunt in your garden on Sunday. Don't get to tired with all the Easter preparations for dinner and such.

Londy and Chrissy enjoy your day out. Can't wait to hear about what you did.

Saxy hope the wedding went off without a hitch.

Binky sorry we will be gone when you come in June for Disney. Maybe next year we can meet up if you come to Disney again.

Nitzi what plans do you have for Easter???Will you be going to your brother's place???

Lifeline whatever you and hubby do today, know you will enjoy just being together.

Jolly hope you have a lovely Easter with you son and friends.

Jynx hope you are recuperating well and getting your strength back. Think of you often and wonder how you are doing.

Linky enjoy your holiday. Hope things continue to go well for your health.

Sending blessings and good wishes to all my dear friends for a wonderful and joyful Easter. You are all the most beautiful flowers in my garden and I love you all for being my friends. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely lunch out with Chrissy and a good long natter! Unfortunately, being a Bank Holiday, the restaurant was packed, with loads of little kids and the noise made my head hurt, lol!! Thanks Chris, see you next Friday - or else!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He'll get there but only because he knows you will love him no matter what, like all mums!! xxx


Thanks, June!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, we are truly blessed on both sides of the world! Sadly, they have been told that more IVF is not recommended because DIL just can't produce eggs. They are seeing a counselor about egg donation. I so hope it works out for them, Charlotte would be a wonderful big sister!!


Oh, that is sad and I know the heartbreak of not having IVF work. I hope this other process will work out for them. Would they consider adoption? And, I bet Charlotte would just love to have a sister or brother!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch out with Chrissy and a good long natter! Unfortunately, being a Bank Holiday, the restaurant was packed, with loads of little kids and the noise made my head hurt, lol!! Thanks Chris, see you next Friday - or else!!!


You soon got here! I made it home very quickly home. Thanks for your company over lunch, hopefully see you very soon. Lots of live


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to all of my lovely friends out there and a very Happy Easter to you!!
> Have to go and do some sewing work on a project that DSIL is designing in a minute, we had a bit of a go at it last night but he was tired and I had a headache and we just couldn't figure out how to do it. A good night's sleep has made everything clear to me now........hopefully!!
> Than, I am having lunch out with the lovely Chris, see you later hun!
> Have a lovely day girls, love you all lots! xxxxxxx


Hope you've gotten your sewing sorted out and I'm sure you and Chrissy had a lovely lunch together! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Susan, have a lazy day. I'm planning that after I've been shopping. xxx


I agree -- enjoy a lazy day! You both deserve it!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GS --- thank you so much for the Easter card. My computer doesn't seem to like that program and I always have to put in an updated RealTime Player - but it's always worth the effort.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think our grandkids will be old enough for this next year...this year since we'll have two very little ones, we're just assigning colors to each of the 6 kids who will be here...when the older ones find all of theirs, then they'll help the younger ones. Sounds like fun!


That is a good idea about assigning colors to each kid.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope you all are enjoying your day, I am off to raid the grocery store for my Easter dinner.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had solitude all afternoon! Ive knitted and Ive Soduko'd, watched Dickinsons Real deal and prepared the tea. The weather is miserable but DH must be happy working in it!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm Fl. Supposed to be 85 degrees F today they say. Going to stop at the market on the way to dialysis and get some fresh corn on the cob, to go with our BBq ribs for dinner tonight. Will be busy doing laundry and trying to pack up clothes for Pa. It snowed there the other day.Yucky!!!!!!!!!!Can you believe I still have a plastic tub of clothes to unpack from trip coming down.I need to get on the ball better I think.
> 
> GS enjoy your day doing whatever you want. Thank you for the lovely Easter card Kenny and I loved it.
> 
> ...


you mean so much to me also....My special friends.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You soon got here! I made it home very quickly home. Thanks for your company over lunch, hopefully see you very soon. Lots of live


Im pleased you went out with Londy today Chrissy...Seems like you are back in the saddle, so to speak! Lovely to hear.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It's dull here too but6 I'm hoping the rain will hold off for the wedding this afternoon.


Hi Saxy, I hope the weather stayed good for the wedding & you all had a great time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im pleased you went out with Londy today Chrissy...Seems like you are back in the saddle, so to speak! Lovely to hear.


I wish I was in the saddle I might get farther!,I picked Londy up from her home & we ate at a restaurant very near by, I only had to walk a short distance. My back has been so bad this week & I am so pleased to have been able to get out to meet our dear friend. I haven't been out for ages to have a natter. I'm looking to the next time.
Hope your DH has finished his jobs. At least you had some 'me' time, which can be a bonus. Thank you also for your card. Lots of love.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, June!  xxxooo


I agree!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The wanderer has returned. With a tin of white paint down his trousers !!!!!!! They are washing as I message.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> GS --- thank you so much for the Easter card. My computer doesn't seem to like that program and I always have to put in an updated RealTime Player - but it's always worth the effort.


And Susan, thank you so much from me! It was so thoughtful of you! Love you all lots!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> The wanderer has returned. With a tin of white paint down his trousers !!!!!!! They are washing as I message.


I say NOTHING :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi all, just doing a flyby, to let you know that I am still I. The land of the living (just 😕). I ended up admitted to hospital in the early hours of last Sunday morning, and then mistakenly discharged the very next day.
> 
> I am still fighting this mongerel of a (?)virus, but I seem to have hit the proverbial wall; and I am heat illy sick of it all. I am spending Most of my time either sleeping, or fighting to stay awake - it doesn't work, so I then give in and go back to bed.
> 
> ...


Oh Xiang I am sorry to hear that. I am keeping everything crossed for you to get better. We miss you so. xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your sewing this morning and have a lovely lunch with Chris, could there be rose involved? If not I'll just have to have one for you. xxxx


Don't worry. I'm on it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch out with Chrissy and a good long natter! Unfortunately, being a Bank Holiday, the restaurant was packed, with loads of little kids and the noise made my head hurt, lol!! Thanks Chris, see you next Friday - or else!!!


I'll drink to that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Happiness is a friendly family wedding.

Ecstasy is having so many of my (now even more!) extended family around me. The reception was full of young children and was aimed as much at them as the rest of us. There was a help yourself sweetie bar when we arrived. I love those banana sweets! I got almost non-stop cuddles, especially from Sophia Janet.

The photographer was my youngest son (the bridegroom's uncle) and he took literally hundreds of photos, so it may be a while before I get to see any!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Happiness is a friendly family wedding.
> 
> Ecstasy is having so many of my (now even more!) extended family around me. The reception was full of young children and was aimed as much at them as the rest of us. There was a help yourself sweetie bar when we arrived. I love those banana sweets! I got almost non-stop cuddles, especially from Sophia Janet.
> 
> The photographer was my youngest son (the bridegroom's uncle) and he took literally hundreds of photos, so it may be a while before I get to see any!


Sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that is sad and I know the heartbreak of not having IVF work. I hope this other process will work out for them. Would they consider adoption? And, I bet Charlotte would just love to have a sister or brother!


I don't think they have gone that far ahead yet, if they have, they're not telling! I think they are quite hopeful for the egg donor thing, the wait is only 3 - 6 months, apparently.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hope you've gotten your sewing sorted out and I'm sure you and Chrissy had a lovely lunch together! xxxooo


Well, I've done the best I can, I even made a second one, hoping it would look more professional but you can't get the same look with a domestic machine. Hopefully, it will do to just demonstrate the design!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had solitude all afternoon! Ive knitted and Ive Soduko'd, watched Dickinsons Real deal and prepared the tea. The weather is miserable but DH must be happy working in it!!!


Sounds idyllic!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The wanderer has returned. With a tin of white paint down his trousers !!!!!!! They are washing as I message.


Oops!!! What an invention, the day they produced water-soluble paint?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Happiness is a friendly family wedding.
> 
> Ecstasy is having so many of my (now even more!) extended family around me. The reception was full of young children and was aimed as much at them as the rest of us. There was a help yourself sweetie bar when we arrived. I love those banana sweets! I got almost non-stop cuddles, especially from Sophia Janet.
> 
> The photographer was my youngest son (the bridegroom's uncle) and he took literally hundreds of photos, so it may be a while before I get to see any!


It sounds wonderful, so happy for you all!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im off to bed. Ive got toothache. I beleive its in the tooth that broke off and is inside my gum. I am due to go to the dentists in 2 weeks,


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im off to bed. Ive got toothache. I beleive its in the tooth that broke off and is inside my gum. I am due to go to the dentists in 2 weeks,


can't you go earlier?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a perfect day.


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't think they have gone that far ahead yet, if they have, they're not telling! I think they are quite hopeful for the egg donor thing, the wait is only 3 - 6 months, apparently.


That's not really too long of a wait.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ladies I am shattered went to 8 different places, one of the stops was dropping the baby off at Grandma's house and apparently their dad is taking them again this weekend! Now I have to make lasagna for DH and some salad sounds good to me.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies I am shattered went to 8 different places, one of the stops was dropping the baby off at Grandma's house and apparently their dad is taking them again this weekend! Now I have to make lasagna for DH and some salad sounds good to me.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Oh Lisa, sounds as if you are going at the gallop! Hope you are going to have a quieter week end. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Happiness is a friendly family wedding.
> 
> Ecstasy is having so many of my (now even more!) extended family around me. The reception was full of young children and was aimed as much at them as the rest of us. There was a help yourself sweetie bar when we arrived. I love those banana sweets! I got almost non-stop cuddles, especially from Sophia Janet.
> 
> The photographer was my youngest son (the bridegroom's uncle) and he took literally hundreds of photos, so it may be a while before I get to see any!


So pleased the wedding went off OK. You must have felt so good with all your family around you. 
We are going to a wedding later in the year, lots of little children & they have arranged a playroom for them all. On the very posh menu there is a kids menu, it includes all the same as ours in smaller portions or sausage & mash or nuggets & chips, I know what my little ones will have. Only trouble is my DD Is supposed to be Chief bridesmaid & her new baby is due, we think, that week. She is having to tell her friend this week, she will be so sad as she so wanted Kaz to be her bridesmaid, she will have to make do & be Godmother I stead!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh Lisa, sounds as if you are going at the gallop! Hope you are going to have a quieter week end. X


It should be a quiet weekend not going to do much.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Linky wanted me to post a picture for her


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thnks Binky  
I forgot I can send from my phone..... it's just not as easy lol .
So these are some of the owls...they will make one quilt 

I don't know where I'm going to get it quilted at yet, the usual lady wants too much money.... So it may be time to learn how to do it by hand ....eeeeeeek . That's a little scary lol.
Love and hugs everyone


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Happy Good Friday and Happy Easter !


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Linky wanted me to post a picture for her


Adorable!! Love owls.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Linky wanted me to post a picture for her


Those owls are wonderful! Well done, Linky!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Linky wanted me to post a picture for her


How beautiful.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

We didn't have the day out we expected yesterday. The door latch broke so we ended up in B&Q (diy store). So I did my Saturday jobs yesterday and we will go out today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thnks Binky
> I forgot I can send from my phone..... it's just not as easy lol .
> So these are some of the owls...they will make one quilt
> 
> ...


Angela, those owls are lovely. Of course you can hand quilt it. I find hand quilting very relaxing. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. tooth has stopped aching but its a very dull and dismal day out there. I've got nothing planned. I may bake, I dont know.! I'll wake up first. and catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Linky wanted me to post a picture for her


Its brilliant. It looks like my phone cover. Owls are very "in" at the moment.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333060-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

